#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-24
<slackguru> Is there a moderator for ubuntuforums.org Ubuntu Application Development forum in here by chance?
<slackguru> nevermind
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-25
<guitarman_usa> so, i have a newb question, i'm writing an app with quickly and i've connected the ctrl+x accelerator to a function i've called cut_text, i've noticed that when you type ctrl+x it fires the signal from the ImageMenuItem widget, and not the widget that has the selected text to be cut.  I have about 40 Entry widgets that could all possibly have the selection that is to be cut.  Is there an easier way than iterating through all o
<jvrbanac> mhall119, good morning! I was thinking over the weekend that we probably don't need to actually write a literal DocBook to Markdown conversion library. I was thinking that I probably can just run DocBook through an XSLT transform to HTML (since those are already written) which we can easily convert to markdown. It's not as clean as writing a straight conversion library, but it might save some time. What do you think?
<mhall119> jvrbanac: if we have it in HTML, we can just drop that right into the page
<mhall119> going to markdown and back doesn't help us much
<mhall119> jvrbanac: did you see I made a juju charm?
<jvrbanac> mhall119,  true. I didn't know if you wanted to have a more compact format. Yes I did! That is awesome! I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but it's on my list of things to do.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-27
<aquarius> dpm, just as a data point, http://developer.android.com/guide/faq/commontasks.html is really useful. Also, the topic in here could do with updating ;)
<dpm> aquarius, nice tip, thanks! I wonder if we could actually use the Askubuntu FAQs for those
<dpm> re: the channel topic, I'm lacking op supercow powers, asking someone more powerful than me right now...
<aquarius> dpm, could do; I have no policy suggestions here, just that it's a pretty cool little summary of "stuff you might want to do" along with "this is how you should do it" :)
<dpm> yeah
<aquarius> problem with askubuntu faqs: when I ask the question "how do I add my app to the messaging menu", I want The Answer, not Fifteen Different Answers Discussing It :)
<dpm> oooh if jcastro could hear you... :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better
<dpm> there you go, new topic
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-29
<snwh> I think fedora is taking the chance that none of us will talk about fedora. ;)
<me4oslav> So - mhall119, here?
<snwh> me4oslav he's out raising money for charity.
<me4oslav> snwh - Ahh, today is the day for that?
<snwh> No, Oct. 4. but they have to get the money first.
<me4oslav> snwh - I see, anyway, you saw this, right? https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/PmtcGT1cCrD
<snwh> m4oslav I have
<snwh> me4oslav*
<me4oslav> snwh - so, we can start doing the basic questionary?
<snwh-phone> me4oslav yes
<me4oslav> snwh-phone snwh - So, target audience - what kind of people will use this app? For what OS it will be built? To which HIG it has to stick?
<snwh-phone> Every kind of people me4oslav. And i assume given Michael hall came up with the idea we ought to develop for Ubuntu
<snwh-phone> It is note taking. I personally dont use note apps though haha
<snwh> agreed
<me4oslav> snwh-phone snwh So we need an application that will be designed for Ubuntu and should be target at mass audience of users?
<snwh> we shouldn't limit our audience. but target the average user; ease of use ought to be a priority
<snwh> ubuntu is the safe ground given the user base percentage
<snwh> it can be ported down the road.
<me4oslav> snwh - So, we need Menubar => appmenu => hud. Unity integration. Sticking to Ubuntu's HIG (e.g. sticking to the thing that doesn't exist) :)
<me4oslav> at the _very least_
<snwh> me4oslav we ought to build a stable app. then integrate it
<me4oslav> snwh - Yup. Now we need Michael here :) To give us access to his balsamiq sketches :)
<snwh> not sacrificing stability for integration
<snwh> very
<snwh> I ought to use a different nickname for my snwh-phone to make it look like some agrees with me all the time.
<me4oslav> snwh :D Now we gotta have a look at some other note taking apps
<snwh> me4oslav at least we have his g+ post
<snwh> Tomboy, Gnote..
<snwh> lets not use Mono haha
<me4oslav> snwh - Have you seen "The Board"
<snwh> don't like it
<me4oslav> Why :)
<me4oslav> snwh - No Mono, there isn't a Mono GTK 3 binding
<snwh> me4oslav -don't like cork
<snwh> :P
<me4oslav> the apps need to be GTK 3
<snwh> me4oslav what if we made an app that would occupy a workspace and act much like a "widget board"
<snwh> me4oslav - i know i was just taking a jab at mono
<snwh> to emulate Mac OS for a moment.
<me4oslav> :D snwh - I like the idea of Interactive app. Some people might kill us for being slightly inconsistent, but damn it - Lightread did won the app-showdown
<me4oslav> did win*
<snwh> we might be being too ambitious, haha
<me4oslav> swnh - Have you seen Postman app?
<snwh> for iphone?
<me4oslav> snwh - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/postman-photo-uploader-adds-google-picasa-support
<snwh> so... garish... ugh
<me4oslav> snwh - I meant the behaviour - drag and drop and etc...
<snwh> yes that
<me4oslav> obviously it looks out of place with the current graphics they used
<snwh> here's a picture, link, shorcut document...
<snwh> drag to our app and it's posted
<snwh> on this "board"
<snwh> what if Ubuntu had that built in...
<snwh> we ought to propose this for 13.04 :P
<me4oslav> snwh - So we need some "desk space" to were to stick the notes
<me4oslav> snwh - some idea how to come up with pretty and usable d'n'd UX
<snwh> yes. another icon like the workspace unity one that you can drag stuff too like a pin board
<snwh> "Unity Pin Board" haha
<me4oslav> snwh - categorization for the "Desk space" (by date, by type ....) and a pretty design for the desk space texture
<snwh> and it could open a fullscreen app that mimics the Dash
<snwh> (I love brainstorming)
<me4oslav> snwh - we need Fullscreen UX? :) Lets leave that aside for now
<snwh> me4oslav - it could be part of unity
<me4oslav> snwh - regarding the integration with services, what else do we need except Ubuntu one? And yes - Unity lens is needed
<snwh> me4oslav -what if it was just a lens?
<snwh> a notes lens
<me4oslav> snwh - people will take our ribcages out. Lens won't quite cut it, not powerful enough
<snwh> let me mock up my idea
<me4oslav> snwh - OK
<snwh> me4oslav - ill do that later
<me4oslav> snwh - OK :) I will just think of d'n'd UX
<snwh> dnd?
<me4oslav> drag and drop
<snwh> yea
<snwh> given the unity trash has drag and drop. if somehow we could emulate that -but not send to trash but send it to this app
<snwh> Write a note > drag it to the launcher icon - it's posted on our app UI
 * me4oslav is just thinking ... randomly, but still :D
<snwh> "Oh I'm in chrome, i like this website" drag the url > the app creates a favourite link.
<snwh> me4oslav drag and drop text of any sort
<snwh> and it could parse urls from plain text
<snwh> and make either a note or a link
<snwh> for later
<me4oslav> snwh - use cases aside ... I am just thinking about the UI of the d'n'd Obviously we need URL d'n'd et all
 * snwh is over brainstorming
<snwh> me4oslav - i'll come back to earth
<snwh> mhall119 mentioned wanted stacking or rolling of notes
<me4oslav> snwh - define "stacking and rolling notes"
<snwh> me4oslav, as you would have a stack of notes that are similar in subject or etc.
<snwh> in his mockups he had a "note roll"
<snwh> and the notes within it
<me4oslav> snwh - categorization? I mentioned that at the beginning  :)
<snwh> me4oslav it's not categorization per se
<me4oslav> snwh - then?
<snwh> me4oslav if it were categorized it would be user defined.
<snwh> no pre-existing categories except maybe time
<me4oslav> snwh - aha, I figured it out. Now back to d'n'd
<snwh> me4oslav - drag-n-drop should be straight forward enough
<me4oslav> snwh - you're such a captain obvious :D
<snwh> me4oslav -what are you envisioning?
 * snwh is such a Captain Obvious
<me4oslav> snwh - "a la Postaman", but tons prettier (the one in there is *ugly*)
<snwh> me4oslav - yes. no skeuomorphism
<me4oslav> snwh - HA! :P
<me4oslav> snwh - so d'n'd - we have to use the mouse acceleration, so our d'n'd bar has to be at the bottom (I think)
<me4oslav> "bar"
<snwh> me4oslav Postman is making me cringe
<snwh> stamps
<me4oslav> snwh - that's why I said ours needs to be _better_
<snwh> me4oslav - i think if it were along the lines of The Board
<me4oslav> snwh - I am thinking of "bar" at the bottom of the "desk space" with monochrome transparent icons of the services provided there
<me4oslav> when the users starts dragging the icons become 100% opaque and when you go with the note over one of them it enlarges
<me4oslav> snwh - just a very early idea, might suck for all I know :D
<snwh> me4oslav - why not just have autoupload to services
<snwh> or Sync with Ubuntu One
<me4oslav> snwh - what other service do we need, but UbuntuOne?
<snwh> none haha
<me4oslav> mine would work with at least 5, with just one it sucks
<snwh> but notes are temporary things
<snwh> just having them upload to all sorts of services seems pointless.
<snwh> syncronizing across ubuntu machines on the other hand is something else.
<snwh> me4oslav - how i think of a note system is something you want to remind you for a little while or to keep for a bit but throw out eventually. So turnover of content would be high
<snwh> uploading to picasa, gdocs, flickr, etc. wouldnt ideal since youd just flood it with stuff
<snwh> anything seriously worth uploading theyd use a different app for.
<me4oslav> snwh - so we need _only_ Ubuntu One syncing?
<snwh> or dropbox perhaps
<snwh> we could focus on U1
<me4oslav> dropbox has Notes syncing?
<snwh> file syncing
<snwh> a folder of txt files called notes or something
<me4oslav> that's terrible Dropbox hack. Don't like it
<snwh> U1
<snwh> thats what my phone does for photos: A folder called Camera Uploads
<snwh> and for U1 if i wanted
<me4oslav> so, I will just scrap the off-going OTB UX
<me4oslav> we just need ingoing
<snwh> you create a note in our app > it creates a text file in a folder that syncronizes with ubuntu one > on another machine with u1 and our app the txt file is synced and our app read the folder when its ran and it appears within the app interface
<snwh> wehn opened
<snwh> we'd have a daemon that checks periodically for changes
<me4oslav> what if the the suer doesn't want auto-sync?
<snwh> then they disable it
<snwh> it'd be an opt-in feature of course
<me4oslav> Which would break our hall interactive UX
<snwh> the interactivity would be the adding of content to the app
<kamilnadeem> :-)
<snwh> via dnd
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone
<me4oslav> hi, kamil
<snwh> hello
<kamilnadeem> Where has the discussion reached?
<kamilnadeem> snwh: Hi
<snwh> a crossroads
<snwh> I joke :P
<me4oslav> anyway, snwh - the ingoing D'n'd is pretty straightforward
<snwh> me4oslav - yes
<me4oslav> the stacking, categorization are up to be. You can take care of the background deisgn and the notes sheets
<me4oslav> design
<kamilnadeem> I saw *hall post about it earlier(Anonymity of the person must be kept me4oslav for those who don't know yet right?
<me4oslav> what's bugging me is the the Ubuntu syncing. I am not willing to leave that not-interactive - snwh
<me4oslav> kamilnadeem - Ehh?
<kamilnadeem> Nothing
<snwh> me4oslav well it could be: a note stack that is synced
<snwh> others wouldnt be
<me4oslav> snwh - and the user will know this how?
<snwh> have the top most note have a U1 logo
<me4oslav> and when its synced - its Orange, when not its grey-ed out?
<kamilnadeem> Makes sense
<snwh> sure
<me4oslav> kamilnadeem - I will post the logs on Google+ :)
<me4oslav> (and twitter)
<me4oslav> so, snwh - so here is what we will do - A) Find a dev (we can't code it to save your lives)
<snwh> thered be the user defined stacks and the U1 stack would appear if the user chooses to enable u1 syncing
<kamilnadeem> good, I will be off then.
<snwh> if we keep the "desk" metaphor
<me4oslav> you start mockuping stuff, I will start sketching tomorrow
<me4oslav> yup - if we keep the "interactivness"
<me4oslav> veness*
<snwh> i can picture it
<snwh> ugh I wish i hadnt lost my tablet pen
<me4oslav> snwh - yes, just come up with *pretty* background and notes design
<me4oslav> we don't want "a la Postman" and "a la Board" uglyness
<me4oslav> :)
<snwh> we could have a pinboard metaphor
<me4oslav> we _ need_ that :) ^^
<snwh> but note look like one
<snwh> we should call it Pinboard
<snwh> haha
<me4oslav> or Agnetha xD
<snwh> what does mpt say about silly names :P
<me4oslav> but srsly, I'm not naming stuff, I would come with something atrociously bizarre
<me4oslav> probably named after some god
<me4oslav> you come up with a sane name
<snwh> Pinboard is sane
<snwh> and it sort of says what it does
<me4oslav> good enough for me :)
<snwh> i like one word things
<snwh> simplicity
<snwh> easy package name to sudo apt-get
<me4oslav> like "Files" ... /trolllface
<snwh> hahah
<snwh> still nautilus in packagename
<snwh> haha
<snwh> shall i create the launchpad project?
<me4oslav> damn, even Athena is better name than Files and that means a thing or two :D
<snwh> but it doesnt really say what the app does
<me4oslav> I think the dev should create one
<snwh> "Do you use Athena?" "What?"
<snwh> The "pinboard team" can be assigned as a driver
<me4oslav> snwh - TBF I wanted to name it Drawer, Ikey said that it mean "underwear", than he said "Apollo", than "athena"
<snwh> and all on that can access
<me4oslav> anyway - Pinboard it is
<snwh> :)
<snwh> i can start all the launchpad stuff.
<me4oslav> ok, start drawing stuff :) I will take care of the dialogs sketches tmrw (that's one me, don't wanna abuse ya)
<snwh> I will. I'll create the team and the project and you can join on Lp
<me4oslav> kk :) I just hope our mysterious dev agrees with us ... oh well, he will have no chance - MWUBUHAHA
<snwh> haha
<snwh> well if people like the idea hopefully theyll contribute
<me4oslav> I will make sure the mockups end on OMG!
<me4oslav> :)
<me4oslav> end up*
<me4oslav> you just make sure they are extremely pretty :) I will start sketching tmrw :)
<snwh> me4oslav - go join: https://launchpad.net/~pinboard-drivers
<me4oslav> -drivers? That's the team, right?
<snwh> yes
<me4oslav> PHEW
<snwh> me4oslav - summarize our app
<snwh> the tilde indicates a team or user :P
<me4oslav> can I use "sexy" :D
<snwh> in more than 1 word
<snwh> what is our project purpose
<me4oslav> Yeah ... I know. Just let me clean it from British stuff xP
<me4oslav> Pinboard is user-friendly note organizing application build. Built with interactiveness in mind it provides the user with easy to use workflow to organize your notes.
<me4oslav> something like this
<me4oslav> snwh ^^
<snwh> build?
<me4oslav> ... grammar ... blah :D
<snwh> A simple easy-to-use application for quickly placing daily photos, video, audio, text, and more. Think of it as a combination note-taking space and organizer.
<snwh> is what i put in
<snwh> and i see i left out a comma
<me4oslav> "Think" is too intimidating
<me4oslav> consider might be better
<me4oslav> and are we doing photos and stuff? The poor dev will die before he codes our design :D
<snwh> well a text file is no more difficult to organize as a jpg or whatever :P
<me4oslav> unless syncing
<me4oslav> imagine how much API the dev will have to support
<snwh> just u1
<snwh> or...
<me4oslav> no picasa and stuff? That would be kinda dick-ish
<snwh> they have shotwell for that
<me4oslav> my point is - if we're extending we should extend it properly :)
<me4oslav> _I believe_
<snwh> thats not extension its just adding support for more than just text
<snwh> heres a photo on the pinboard its synced to the other pinboard, but its not opened with pinboard
<snwh> its still eog, shotwell, vlc, etc
<snwh> but pinboard can open notes
<me4oslav> so, just U1 at the beggining and if we add more services I will add off-going d'n'd UX and the dev will add the API stuff?
<snwh> i wouldnt add more services.
<snwh> or we could scrap the photos videos etc.
<snwh> its a place to pin things you like
<snwh> and pin notes
<me4oslav> imagine what the users would think (on OMG) - omg guys, you just love Canonical only ... no other services, but Ubuntu One ...
<snwh> you cant unsync from picasa
<me4oslav> oh damn Picasa API ... ;s
<snwh> i dont see us as a photo managment app
<snwh> i think of it as a software pinboard haha
<snwh> reciepts, notes, family photo, video links, webpages...
<me4oslav> well, if the users don't get irky I don't care for anything, but UbuntuOne
<snwh> we could do dropbox
<snwh> no..
<me4oslav> lets stick to Ubuntu for v1
<snwh> i take that back
<snwh> yes
<snwh> in my head i see: app window: with a toolbar (like usc) and an interface with notes and photos and such
<snwh> the user can drag and move around, stack
<me4oslav> toolbar? what will be in it (we haven't though of that, we only did "desk space")
<snwh> we could have no tool bar
<me4oslav> toolbar would be good ... if we had no intearactivitiness
<me4oslav> but we do
<snwh> yea scrap the toolbar
<me4oslav> kk, start ur mockup magic
<snwh> will do
<snwh> but first: need to get a shower
<snwh> and a coffee
<me4oslav> okey-dokey
<mhall119> me4oslav: snwh: I appreciate all your brainstorming, but reading the backlog I'm concerned about the scope of your designs
<mhall119> it seems you're planning a lot more than I was
<me4oslav> mhall119 - yeah, we went *wild* the hard part will be the d'n'd the rest should be easy
<mhall119> my physical metaphor is a roll of paper, like the thermal paper used in receipt printers, where I have one "roll" for something like my daily conversations with jono, and every day I pull up that "roll" and add more notes to it
<mhall119> I'm not interested in pinning, photos, or dnd
<mhall119> just a scrollable text note with timestamps that I can easily go to
<me4oslav> You shouldn't have said that we have all the design freedom on G+ ... we just went giddy on power
<mhall119> everything else sounds great, and probably somebody would want it, but it's not what I need
<mhall119> you have the design power, but you still have to meet the client's needs, right? ;)
<me4oslav> the developer skills :) The clients would hardly dislike what we have in mind, just worried it its code-able easy enough :)
<markus__> hi guys: according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/162788/when-will-the-applications-submitted-to-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-be-available-for all apps of the ubuntu app showdown should be in the market. Mine isn't although it's bugfree; and got updates. I asked in "my apps" a month ago about any status and still no answer!
<markus__> whom do I have to write / shout at; so that the app will get into software center?
<markus__> it's now nearly 3months in review :/
<me4oslav> markus__ I think you should talk to mhall119
<markus__> another person who will ignore my app. Sry, but I'm quite disappointed; a friend and me did put 100hours of time and energy into the project, which we developed just for Ubuntu.
<snwh> me4oslav mhall119 - yea we may have gotten a bit carried away with the idea.
<me4oslav> snwh ... "A bit" ... huh ... a lot :D But _if_ its get real, it would be *rad*
<snwh> me4oslav we can put it on the back burner and make the note app that mhall119 has in mind
<me4oslav> snwh - or do both :P
<me4oslav> :)
<snwh> me4oslav I prefer concentrating at one thing time
<me4oslav> I say we finish off Michael's first, then we do ours :)
<snwh> agreed
<snwh> mhall119, would the stack of notes be a better metaphor than a roll of notes? because i just picture a roll of (bank)notes with rubber band
<snwh> actually the more i think about the reciept thing. i get what your saying
<snwh> me4oslav - his app idea might be simple enough for me to code. haha
<snwh> but ill leave it up to someone better.
<me4oslav> snwh - :D That's the spirit ... screw code :P
<snwh> me4oslav but i like code..
<me4oslav> NO! xD
<snwh> me4oslav I can still like it. i wont do it.
<IDWMaster> Hi. Is there a "getting started" guide somewhere for GUI C++ apps?
<IDWMaster> I do have experience with C++ on Windows, but would like to port some stuff to Ubuntu.
<IDWMaster> The app I'm porting also makes use of cryptography by the way; AES to be specific. Should I be concerned about Endianess issues when porting or anything?
<IDWMaster> Anyone here?
<IDWMaster> Hi
<IDWMaster> Connection went down earlier
<IDWMaster> I have a library I would like to port to Linux and would like to know if there's a "getting started guide" for C++ development on Linux
<IDWMaster> I'm already familiar with standard library functions and stuff, but would like to do GUI development
<mhall119> IDWMaster: sorry, I don't know any C++
<mhall119> you can probably find some general C++ on Linux tutorials
<mhall119> I can point you at C++ examples for integrating with the Unity desktop, but I don't know any "getting started" kinds
<IDWMaster> Samples for integrating with the XServer would be useful
<IDWMaster> I don't want to make users run only Unity though
<IDWMaster> What about users with KDE?
<IDWMaster> I know on Windows you would use CreateWindow and such to create windows
<IDWMaster> On Linux it seems like it's more specific to the individual desktop manageres
<IDWMaster> *managers
<mhall119> IDWMaster: generally you don't interface directly with X, you use a toolkit like Qt or Gtk instead, which does that for you
<IDWMaster> OK
<IDWMaster> So I should check out the docs for Gtk or similar library?
<mhall119> yeah
<IDWMaster> OK
<IDWMaster> Aside from UI most of the stuff is porting nicely by the way
<mhall119> Gtk is more oriented towards C, Qt is written in C++, but you can interchange them
<IDWMaster> I've been able to just copy-paste a lot of code
<IDWMaster> I'm used to C-oriented APIs
<IDWMaster> I'm sure anything is better than Win32
<mhall119> cool, yeah if you write standards-compliant code it'll be mostly portable
<IDWMaster> Only thing that wasn't portable was the UI, cryptography, and some macros
<IDWMaster> Visual Studio has non-standards-compliant macro support
<mhall119> well it doesn't use hungarian notation, so that's a +1 in my opinion
<IDWMaster> Hungarian notation?
<mhall119> the letter in front of variables/classes identifying the type
<mhall119> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_notation
<IDWMaster> Ah
<IDWMaster> I've written compilers/languages that used that before, but I didn't know it was called that until now
<IDWMaster> Easier on the compiler that way
<IDWMaster> Although now they've become so advanced it's not necessary anymore
<mhall119> I doubt the compiler takes that into consideration
<mhall119> it was more for the developer's benefit
<IDWMaster> Ah
<IDWMaster> I see
<IDWMaster> I was thinking of
<IDWMaster> long long somelong = Lliteral
<IDWMaster> long long somelong = Lliteral;
<IDWMaster> Prefixing the L before a literal to identify its type to the compiler
<IDWMaster> I've written compilers where you would place a L, I, B, C, LL, D, or F before a literal value
<mhall119> I've seen if after, where 1.0l means "a long integer of value 1.0"
<mhall119> of 1.0f for a floating point
<IDWMaster> Yeah. I've seen that too
<IDWMaster> Putting it before makes it easier to write an actual parser though
<IDWMaster> Because you know what the value is supposed to be by first reading the prefix before it, so then you know which appropriate value parser to use
<IDWMaster> Is Endianness on Linux different than on Windows?
<IDWMaster> Need to go now
<IDWMaster> I'll be on here later!
<mhall119> I thought endianness was arch specific
<mhall119> ok
<IDWMaster> Some OSs can switch though
<mhall119> ah, I don't know the answer to that one, sorry
<IDWMaster> A lot of CPUs have a "endianness mode switch"
<me4oslav> mhall119 snwh - I will watch DrWho now and then we can talk about the simpler note reading app :)
<mhall119> me4oslav: just don't talk about DrWho, it doesn't air here for another 5 hours
<mhall119> snwh: your donation put us over 1500 pounds! Thanks so much!
<me4oslav> mhall119 ha, I wont :P I will have to download it, through, UK proxies screw up even by 50 mbps net speed ...
<snwh> mhall119 - my pleasure :)
<snwh> me4oslav mhall119 - may or may not be around later for that discussion
<cwayne> hello, anyone around?
<cwayne> does anyone know what the standard timeout for unity search is?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-30
<IDWMaster> Hi
<IDWMaster> Whenever I call a GTK+ function from inside a library the application crashes
<IDWMaster> Also; I can't get GDB to work on my library; so I have no way of knowing what is causing it to crash
<IDWMaster> Ahh
<IDWMaster> Figured it out
<IDWMaster> Forgot --libs in pkgconfig
<IDWMaster> NOW GDB WORKS TOO!
<IDWMaster> Yeah!
<IDWMaster> Hi
<IDWMaster> How do I generate a configure script from an Eclipse library?
<IDWMaster> I'm already getting the impression Ubuntu has bad C++ support....
<IDWMaster> Or perhaps the issue is with Eclipse
<IDWMaster> I've tried Autotools manually
<IDWMaster> I've tried changing the generated script files by Eclipse
<IDWMaster> but keep getting make errors when I try to use autotools
<IDWMaster> Is there any better way to do it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-23
<AskUbuntu> How to Compile Uploading File Code in Ubuntu One | http://askubuntu.com/q/348934
<mihir_> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-new-album-edit/+merge/186559
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<cff> How can I install GDB 7.6.1 in Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<cff> The repos don't have it : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test?field.series_filter=raring
<cff> I have GCC 4.8.1
<cff> the package in the repos says it 7.6 but gdb --version shows: 7.5.91.20130417-cvs-ubuntu
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved (and added a comment to the MR, please advise on whether it’s a known issue)
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx - no known issue, but I'm not able to reproduce (need to check on the device)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m seeing that on galaxy nexus
<oSoMoN> gusch: I can file a bug if you want
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes please file a bug - I top approve the MR
<gusch> oSoMoN: ups you did that already :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I top-approved already
<oSoMoN> gusch: I filed bug #1229096
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<Chocanto> zsombi: Ping
<zsombi> Chocanto: pong
<Chocanto> zsombi: Hey ! :) I'm happy to see that your are connected. I'm working on the docviewer app and we need to add a plugin to the sdk, the file-qml plugin. Is that possible ?
<zsombi> Chocanto: what is this file-qml plugin?
<Chocanto> zsombi: https://launchpad.net/file-qml-plugin It's a plugin used to open and write files. It's used by docviewer-app and clock-app
<Chocanto> zsombi: popey advised me to see with you
<zsombi> Chocanto: we had plans to include content picker types to UITK, not sure how would this fit there. The thing is that there are lots of security issues with what can be opened/picked from where...
 * zsombi checking file-qml plugin branch
<Chocanto> zsombi: Yes we thought about it... The lake of a way to open files is a real problem for some core-apps
<zsombi> kalikiana: could you also check the up-mentioned branch?
<Chocanto> zsombi: And for the case of docviewer, I can't really finish it before the release if I don't have a way to use it
<Chocanto> zsombi: The current branch don't have the "write" functionnalities because we don't need it for the moment, we done what was most important
<zsombi> Chocanto: got it... this would take weeks to get it productized...
<Chocanto> zsombi: Oh... Yes i can imagine...
<Chocanto> zsombi: I can always use it as a separate package waiting the moment when it will be productized
<Chocanto> zsombi: Are you sure it would take so many time ?
<zsombi> Chocanto: so I'd suggest to use the component as it is right now, till we all get some time to get it in productized... as said we  also have some plans to get a content picker, which properly gets the files requested
<Chocanto> zsombi: Ok nice :) Thank you for your answers !
<zsombi> Chocanto: look, there's no reason to add something to the SDK then remove it later just because it does not fulfill some security criteria, etc. I'd rather think of that component 10 times more, and once we have a common agreement on how it should look like, it can go in. And that takes time :) :(
<zsombi> Chocanto: on the other hand we most probably would need also some "low level" file API in QML, but let's not forget that QML is made mostly for UI, so heavier logic should be C++ or JS
<Chocanto> zsombi: I totally agree with you ! I wanted to talk about it before to the sdk team but I have never managed to have someone.
<zsombi> Chocanto: btw, what clock is needing this?
<nik90|Office> zsombi: true, but JS does not support file reading either. So it has to be SDK
<nik90|Office> zsombi: clock needs it to read the /etc/timezone file to detect system timezone changes
<zsombi> nik90|Office: so, what are you using this for?
<Chocanto> zsombi: YOu can see with nik90|Office here
<nik90|Office> zsombi: well atm the user can click on a city and set it as his current location (and current timezone). However if the timezone is changed by the system, the clock needs a way to detect this change.
<zsombi> nik90|Office: ehm.. that timezone thing should come through an API not necessarily by treading the /etc/timezone file...
<zsombi> nik90|Office: ok, but how about writing some C++ code which watches that file?
<Chocanto> zsombi: That what we done with the file-qml plugin
<nik90|Office> zsombi: the file-plugin only reads the /etc/timezone. It does not write into it. So in a way it is a watcher
<zsombi> Chocanto: I cannot see anything that watches file changes of a file...
<zsombi> nik90|Office: well, half way :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: but anyways, I have postponed this to post 1.0 release, so for the clock app it is okay for now
<zsombi> it reads the file content, but doesn't check whether the file got changed
<nik90|Office> zsombi: either way, if I create a c++ plugin, it is hard to get it into the release image now
<zsombi> nik90|Office agree
<beuno> popey, yes, finding apps for reviewers is in the pipeline
<popey> beuno: thanks
<kalikiana> zsombi: Chocanto: one thing is paramount to be aware of: apps cannot share files or read from each other (if it looks to work that's only because confinement is still under-going changes)
<kalikiana> so if you need an API to read files, that is one thing
<zsombi> +1
<Chocanto> kalikiana: But where go files you downloaded ?
<kalikiana> Chocanto: ~/.local/share/name-of-the-app
<kalikiana> this is where you are expected to place stuff
<Chocanto> kalikiana: And so, can I read files there ?
<kalikiana> Chocanto: no
<kalikiana> well
<kalikiana> from your app yes
<kalikiana> I don't know much about the Documents app, what it needs
<Chocanto> kalikiana: Because imagine I want to read a pdf i just downloaded with the internet browser, how can I do that ,
<Chocanto> *?
<kalikiana> the best to answer might be oSoMoN I think he's working on the download service
<gusch> om26er: any idea whats wrong with tab switching? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-new-album-edit/+merge/186559
<Chocanto> Ok, thank you kalikiana ! :)
<kalikiana> gusch: might be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229110 it looks a bit different but similar
<iBelieve> When will the Ubuntu App Showdown winners be announced? The rules page says today, but Google+ posts and the dev blog seems to imply that judging won't even start until today.
<popey> iBelieve: not for a while, judging hasn't started yet
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks.
<gusch> kalikiana: thx for that hint
<om26er> gusch, ugh, I'll have a look at this one, tab switching code probably tries to do things really quick
<om26er> (I saw that in the past)
<popey> zsombi or nik90|Office: do you know which branch fixes the upstream SDK issue you mentioned yesterday which causes clock crash when alarm saving?
<zsombi> popey: this one https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-status/+merge/186285
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: Just proposed a merge for packaging the file-qml plugin. If you have some time to review it... :)
<nik90|Office> popey: I think it is https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/statesaver/+merge/186545
<popey> thanks
<zsombi> nik90|office: no, not that
<nik90|Office> zsombi: just saw ur reply
<zsombi> nik90|Office the MR you linked is a completely different story
<zsombi> nik90|Office: btw, you could also check your app against that MR...
<nik90|Office> zsombi: okay. It was regarding saving states, so I assumed that was it
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I have had issues before compiling unmerged toolkit branches to test stuff out
<zsombi> nik90|Office we never spoke about saving alarm states :) we spoke about expanding state information, we shouldn't save operation states :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: no worries, it was a confusion on my end
<zsombi> nik90|Office: right... youneed lots of dependencies to dl...
<nik90|Office> zsombi: yup, kaleo tried showing me how, but at the end, I was left with a broken system :P due to package dependencies errors
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: will try. I say try because I am not the go to guy for debian related commits :P
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: I will compare it with the clock-app to see if the format is correct. But I cannot confirm if it will work.
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: I used the exactly same model as my other packages so it should be ok
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: But I can do some mistakes ^^
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: I will review it in about 3 hours (when I get home)
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: Ok !
<nik90|Office> popey: were you able to talk to bzoltan about the gps thing we were discussing yesterday?
<popey> nik90|Office: I did, and he's had some success. I believe he's updating a branch in an app and will provide a link when done
<popey> bzoltan: that's right?
<nik90|Office> popey: awesome
<om26er> boiko, to highlight the number by "press and hold" in the phone number input field does not work.
<om26er> boiko, is that working as designed ?
<boiko> om26er: not sure, the press-n-hold code wasn't changed for quite some time now I think, might not be working as the latest designs
<om26er> boiko, it does highlight the text for the time while I am "holding" my thumb over the number
<om26er> gusch, can you point me to the change that fixed the gallery => camera interaction please ?
<om26er> I think something similar needs to be done in camera-app as well
<gusch> om26er: there is such fix already?
<om26er> gusch, well seems gallery to camera switch works now
<om26er> I am not sure what fixed that but it was definitely not working a few days ago
<gusch> om26er: I did touch that ...
<om26er> oSoMoN, can you point me at any of your MR that was failing to land ?
<snizzo> is it possible to have ProgressBar without % written?
<oSoMoN> om26er: for example https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/permission-hide-chrome/+merge/186126
<oSoMoN> om26er: note that I’ve just discovered an issue in the autopilot tests, I’ve submitted a MR to fix it, hopefully it will improve the situation a lot
<oSoMoN> om26er: the MR is https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-ap-activity-view/+merge/187038, I’d appreciate if you could review it
<oSoMoN> om26er: and btw CI just failed on it for maguro, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/1156/?
<oSoMoN> om26er: it’s always failing on opening the panel apparently
<om26er> oSoMoN, that looks like an internet problem on the device :/
<gusch> om26er: I did _not_ touch that (I meant)
<oSoMoN> om26er: an internet problem? why?
<om26er> oSoMoN, The mobile phone in the lab was not able to download stuff because it could not get a stable connection to the wireless network
<om26er> problem with our infrastructure, I know :)
<om26er> gusch, right, probably greybac_k fixed it, I see some of his changes in the gallery related to the appmanager
<bfiller> gusch, kenvandine : is there an api in content-hub to pass paramaters to picker app? for example, to request a certain resolution image or thumbnail from the gallery
<bfiller> pmcgowan was asking about this
<kenvandine> bfiller, there isn't
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I was pretty sure this was in the design, right now we dont need to expose in the UI, but let the requester choose somehow, even if its image vs thumbnail
<kenvandine> bfiller, the requesting app could handle resizing/cropping/etc when it receives it
<pmcgowan> use case is the contacts app wants to get a thumbnail size from gallery
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> probably is bundling metadata like that into the request isn't very general, so can get pretty complicated quickly
<kenvandine> easy solution is to expect the contacts-app to do the resize to a thumbnail
<kenvandine> but it makes sense to off load those functions to apps that specialize in it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, right exactly
<pmcgowan> I dont want contacts now getting image manipulation
<kenvandine> right
<pmcgowan> especially sinc eits already been done
<pmcgowan> we should check the design again as I know this was anticipated
<kenvandine> i know there was stuff in the design for cropping, etc
<kenvandine> but i don't think it really designated which side that would happen in
<pmcgowan> I dont actually get the need for cropping
<kenvandine> and it wasn't included in the API that was designed
<pmcgowan> the provider of content needs to offer the options
<pmcgowan> as it knows the content
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> agreed
<kenvandine> cropping is needed for things like sharing or even backgrounds
<pmcgowan> maybe short term we hack it but I hate that
<pmcgowan> not sure I agree on cropping, but more important is image res
<kenvandine> the API can get pretty nasty quickly
<kenvandine> sure
<pmcgowan> I know we talked about htis like a year ago ;)
<bfiller> kenvandine: couldn't api be a generic name/value pair arg list that gets passed to the app?
<kenvandine> that isn't very discoverable
<kenvandine> like gallery-app should expose what it is capable of
<kenvandine> and apps can utilize that
<bfiller> kenvandine: you're right
<kenvandine> we need to discuss it with tvoss too
<kenvandine> none of this is in the API he spec'd
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, agreed, maybe there are two types, pictures and thumbnails, and gallery is provider for both
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can yous et up a quick discussion on it?
<kenvandine> yeah, although jason was going to setup a meeting for today to discuss what's left to do
<kenvandine> but seems he didn't yet...
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, looking at the design spec, there is quite a bit of app work left to do
<kenvandine> the hub itself is nearly "done" based on what i was given to do last month, but clearly things like this need to be addressed
<kenvandine> so probably not done :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, bfiller: what are the plans for tackling the app work on those use cases?
<kenvandine> is that how passing this metadata came up?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yes planning use case 2, pick photo for contact
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, as opposed to pick photo for background
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup, address-book will have to do the appropriate image manipulation itself for now
<bfiller> kenvandine: renato/tiagosh will be looking at that this week
<kenvandine> great
<bfiller> kenvandine: regarding other app work, we are defering the UI for picking the destination application. Will simply launch gallery for now
<bfiller> kenvandine: and gusch working on the chrome that gallery will display in picker mode
<kenvandine> yeah, that is working now
<kenvandine> another use case that is going to be hard is 13
<kenvandine> the design of the content-hub doesn't really account for gallery-app initiating an export
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I am concerned it may be easier and better to fix this in the gallery rather than doing image manipulation in addressbook
<kenvandine> like take this photo and share it
<pmcgowan> bfiller, seems adding a thumbnail type could solve it but will defer to you guys
<kenvandine> the assumption right now is an app that wants the data will initiate it
<kenvandine> but the sharing use case is more take this photo and show provides that can share it
<kenvandine> s/provides/providers
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I hear you, will have to figure it out
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup, for 13.10 we're using the existing share a photo to facebook/twitter using friends-service that we have today
<bfiller> no other export scenarios will be supported
<kenvandine> bfiller, ok, so we can defer that use case for content-hub for later?
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes I think so
<kenvandine> cool, i think we need to put some thought into that
<kenvandine> like a different handler type
<kenvandine> we can have Import, Export, Share
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> and we can have a share handler exposed
<gusch> kenvandine bfiller pmcgowan one thing that is missing in content hub, is support for the app lifecycle (the import is broken if the app was killed meanwhile)
<gusch> kenvandine bfiller pmcgowan and if gallery crops the photo, where should it save the result?
<kenvandine> gusch, in the store set in the transfer
<kenvandine> oh, that is a little interesting
<kenvandine> it might not have access to the store
<pmcgowan> lets not do cropping right now?
<bfiller> gusch: no one proposing doing cropping
<pmcgowan> what is minimal needed to support the contact getting a photo?
<pmcgowan> which is usable
<kenvandine> gusch, for confined apps, we set a default store on the transfer request to a tmp location, the hub copies the files to that location after the source charges it
<kenvandine> and purges that when it's done
<kenvandine> the destination can set a store itself, in which case the hub doesn't purge it
<kenvandine> but does copy it there on charge
<gusch> kenvandine: so I could write my local copy in gallery, charge, the hubg would copy it, and then when collected, gallery can delete it's local copy (or even do it right after calling charge?)
<kenvandine> yeah, in fact it could do it when the state changes to charged
<kenvandine> if copies the files and changes the paths in the items list before changing the state
<iBelieve> nik90_, ping
<davmor2> mhall119: out of curiosity if a dev wanted to create an application that used an installed phone backend (example telepathy) but need a plugin installing into that how would you go about that or do you need to just reinvent the wheel?
<snizzo> I can't find a way to bind ProgressBar.value to a c++ exposed model value in a ListView
<mhall119> davmor2: there's been conversation about doing that (specifically installing codecs to gstreamer) but not current solution
<mhall119> jdstrand and cjwatson could probably tell you more about what likely plans are
<mrqtros> App Showdown results were announced?
<narekb> who won that sweet nexus 4?
 * narekb licks lips
<mrqtros> nakerb 3 sweet nexus )))
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you please look into this one: bug 1229291
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1229291
<om26er> "gallery button does not work in camera app"
<om26er> its a regression and probably not something we want to ship in the release
<nik90_> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> nik90_, I noticed something funny about the clock app's clock face colors when the face isn't centered. Let me get a screenshot
<mrqtros> Did someone look at bugs in Slider? :) I filled three after first usage :)
<iBelieve> nik90_, here: http://i.imgur.com/Opk6X0I.png
<iBelieve> nik90_, it looks like the colors aren't based on the background
<iBelieve> nik90_, so they look too pink or too purple when the clock face is dragged
<nik90_> iBelieve: yeah I noticed that too...at first I thought my screen showed a differnt color when it was dragged up but apparently not :P
<nik90_> iBelieve: I will have a look at it
<nik90_> mrqtros, narekb: Judging of the apps haven't started yet. The past week was spent getting the applicatioons into the store.
<nerochiaro> om26er: do other buttons to switch between apps work fine ?
<nik90_> mrqtros, narekb: I think it will happen this week.
<nerochiaro> om26er: i will have time to look at it tomorrow, I think
<om26er> nerochiaro, I can come from gallery to camera
<om26er> nerochiaro, camera to gallery does not work
<narekb> nik90_, ok, we'll see, thanks
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll look into it tomorrow after i finish with the metrics
<nerochiaro> om26er: asac also wanted me or someone else to check why the notes tests were failing at random times (like one time every 20 or so, in random ways)
<nerochiaro> om26er: but a test run on my maguro didn't uncover any failures after a lot of iterations
<om26er> nerochiaro, I can look closer at the notes-app tests but they really fail at random.
<mihir> how can we change page color in QML ??any idea?
<mihir> dpm:  ?
<dpm> mihir, have a look at how other core apps do it, you need to change the header, body and footer color as MainView properties, IIRC
<mihir> Hmm i looked it's available only in MainView i did try to look for page properties...
<mrqtros> nik90_ sad :(
<nik90_> mrqtros: you do realise that for an app store still in beta, there have been challenges faced by app developers to get their apps in. And that takes time.
<mrqtros> nik90_ I have big troubles too - my app uses C++ plugin
<mrqtros> nik90_ had* :)
<nik90_> mrqtros: then you can understand the dealy
<nik90_> delay*
<mrqtros> nik90_ Can someone publish list of participants? :)
<mrqtros> nik90_ I want to know, how many people are participating with ported apps :)
<narekb> mrqtros, why so curious :D seriously though, /r/ubuntuappshowdown?
<snizzo> can someone explain me why this progressbar isn't working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146385/ this item is a delegate of a Listmodel and progress is an item role
<nerochiaro> om26er: if they do fail at random and you can reproduce, then can you please have a look into fixing what's not reliable in them ? I really can't do that since I can't reproduce the problem and i have other priorities assigned to me.
<nerochiaro> om26er: but asac really wanted to have someone assigned to doing that
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you link me to the failures ?
<mrqtros> nakerb do you mean something like that? :) http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/search?q=port&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all
<Chocanto> nik90_: The package work nice on pbuilder, so it would have no problems prima facie :)
<om26er> timp, ping
<om26er> timp, do you mind if I change the .desktop files of examples in the UbuntuUIToolkit to NoShow=True ?
<om26er> they show up on Ubuntu phone and clutter the dash as hollow icons
<snizzo> have someone ever used the progress bar with a model delegate? :(
<cwayne> can i have my app set it's own theme?  i.e. use SuruDark, or does it have to honor whatever's in ~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini?
<snizzo> ok i got it
<mrqtros> snizzo do you have any problems? :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: nice. I reviewed it
<boiko> tmoenicke: hey, I just hit one behavior here: if you lock the screen while the keyboard is visible (when one input field has focus), when you unlock the screen, the keyboard is gone
<boiko> tmoenicke: is this a known bug or should I report it?
<tmoenicke> boiko: does it still have focus?
<boiko> tmoenicke: yep
<cwayne> gah, my app isn't working when using custom themes, but all the other apps seem to
<cwayne> i wonder what i did wrong..
<boiko> cwayne: is the code somewhere I can take a look?
<cwayne> boiko, lp:uwoot
<tmoenicke> boiko: i looked at this some weeks ago, iirc it still has focus but Qt does not report inputMethodAccepted true on the item anymore, so the inputmethod plugin cannot decide to show or not to show the osk
<boiko> tmoenicke: ok, so known issue?
<tmoenicke> boiko: we should have a closer look, maybe we open a bug for osk to investigate this
<boiko> tmoenicke: ok, let me report that then
<tmoenicke> boiko: great, thanks!
<boiko> tmoenicke: which project/package should I report this?
<tmoenicke> boiko: sec ..
<tmoenicke> boiko: ubuntu-keyboard
<boiko> tmoenicke: thanks
<AskUbuntu> how to execute ubuntu terminal commands using java and get back response from terminal | http://askubuntu.com/q/349215
<cwayne> timp, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-24
<linfeng> hello all, could I seek help about building xorg-server for ubuntu here? I don't know if it's proper to ask here, but thanks in advance :)
<linfeng> My problem is that I want to backport a patch for xorg 1.6.4, and rebuild it for exactly ubuntu 9.10. I google for a long time but can't find any guild about this.
<linfeng> What I need is the xorg confirue option for u910, it there any website teach me for that? I can't get any useful info even on ubuntu official website :(
<linfeng> Hi, is there any guy who is awake can help me?
<dpm> linfeng, if you ask your question, perhaps :)
<linfeng> aha, dpm so nice you are :)
<linfeng> I want to seek help about building xorg-server for ubuntu ?
<linfeng> My problem is that I want to backport a patch for xorg 1.6.4, and rebuild it for exactly ubuntu 9.10. I google for a long time but can't find any guidance about this.
<linfeng> What I need is the xorg confirue option for u910, it there any website teach me for that? I can't get any useful info even on ubuntu official website.
<dpm> linfeng, I'd recommend asking on the #ubuntu-x IRC channel or on their mailing list. This is a channel for application development as opposed to platform development, and while people would be happy to help you, I don't think we've got any X experts on the current channel. You'll find more info on how to contact the X team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/SwatTeam
<linfeng> Oh, got it. dpm, thank you very much for your help :)
<dpm> np :-)
<zsombi> dpm, popey, nik90, nik90_: finally, the Alarm API with EDS integration landed in SDK trunk
<dpm> zsombi, *\o/*
<dpm> what a nice way to start the day :)
<zsombi> dpm: and I'm updating the other MR which fixes/extends the API so we can get that landed too
<dpm> zsombi, excellent. Quick question: do you happen to know the status of the discussion with indicators (i.e. how alarms will actually be shown)? I haven't really been following it, and I'd be interested to know how the notifications will happen
<zsombi> dpm: not followed that, Charles hasn't responded on the email, we need to ping tvoss about that
<dpm> zsombi, let me try to reach to thostr_ later on, as this seems to have to do more with Unity APIs and tvoss is on holiday. Would you be happy to join in a call later on in the morning?
<zsombi> dpm: I'll be away for about 2hs, will leave in ~1h. Not sure whether I can add value to that, I haven't followed notifications at all, as I haven't had  to deal with it...
<dpm> zsombi, no worries. So that I have more context, how does the alarms API cater for notifications? Is there a signal or some sort of notification to hook into the indicators API?
<zsombi> dpm: alarm has nothing to do with the notifications, it's mor ethe backend who should do the jomm. and in our case it is the QtOrganizer, more precisely the EDS server. Alarms are stored as ToDo entries in EDS, the question is how that triggers the notification. So far I know that part is not yet in place, you should get renato into loop for that.
<zsombi> s/jomm/job
<dpm> zsombi, ok, thanks.
<dholbach> good morning
<timp> gusch: do you have a small piece of code that I can use to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1227783
<gusch> timp: sorry no - but simply load a big image (on the desktop you might need to make it bigger than 8192 pixel)
<timp> gusch: ok, I'll try
<timp> gusch: the sourceSize is already set to the sourceSize of the input
<gusch> timp: but it seems when changing the image, it's not
<gusch> timp: in the settings app I was able to see the selected (big) background, when starting the app again - but not when it was freshly selected
<timp> ok, I'll experiment a bit
<timp> gusch: the code I pasted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1227783 should expose the bug?
<gusch> timp: if the image is really big, yes, I think so
<timp> ok, I'll try to make a really big image.
<gusch> timp: the problem occurs here in the settings app http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/background/SwappableImage.qml
<timp> gusch: UbuntuShape can also have an image as input
<timp> ah it has
<timp> the ses is for the fading??
<gusch> timp: I don't know thy the UbuntuShape and the Shader is used there
<gusch> timp: but the shell uses plain CrossFadeImage (well a copy of it at the moment), mzanetti knows more about that
<timp> gusch: ok, I managed to reproduce the bug without those and a 10K^2 pixels image
<mzanetti> gusch: yeah... I already started a branch where I dropped the copy of shell's crossfadeimage. but always got interrupted before finishing it off so far
<timp> until today I didn't even know we had a CrossfadeImage in UITK
<mzanetti> same here :)
<Laney> yes the ses is for fading
<Laney> you can't (couldn't) put a CrossFadeImage directly in an UbuntuShape
<Laney> K aleo helped me with that at the time
<timp> Laney: you work on system settings?
<Laney> y
<Laney> es
<timp> perhaps setting the source size would solve the issue
<timp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/crossFadeImage_SourceSize_fix/revision/760
<timp> have to think if that breaks something.
<Laney> feel free to try ;-)
<Laney> we're at a stage where playing with stuff like that has to take a back seat
<Laney> for now, anyway
<dpm> morning timp, loicm, I think one of you had a chat with the RSS Reader app guys and you gave them recommendations for how to display UbuntuShape'd articles in the overview grid, and how to have an UbuntuShape displaying an image and another one within displaying a title. We've now got the same situation with the Music app (see the screenshots on the MP), would you mind adding a comment to the MP if you have any recommendations for them, so that they
<dpm>  are in sync with what the RSS guys do? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/albums-page-label/+merge/187132
<dpm> popey, ^
 * popey looks
<popey> ooh, thats pretty
<dpm> :)
<loicm> dpm: hi, is that because you're not satisfied with their current rendering?
<loicm> dpm: I'll give them the same recommendation I gave the RSS app guys
<dpm> loicm, I'm happy with whatever makes sense from the SDK point of view. I'm just trying to make sure they follow the same recommendations as the RSS reader guys, so that we're not reimplementing the same thing again. Thanks!
<loicm> dpm: sure
<dpm> great, thank you :)
<loicm> dpm: just added a comment on the MR
<dpm> super, thanks loicm
<oSoMoN> daker: hey, can you merge the latest trunk in one of the remaining two MRs, so we can merge it?
<daker> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<daker> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1169758/+merge/186892
<oSoMoN> daker: thanks, approved
<daker> once it's merged, i'll update the last one
<dholbach> dpm, the list of apps still needing some fixes (or are waiting for other reasons) are these, right? ramsamsam reader, skimbou, memories and audiotape, right?
<dholbach> dpm, I pinged all of them again
<dpm> dholbach, I noticed that memories is already approved and installable, so it seems the security guys made an exception
<dpm> thanks :)
<dholbach> ok, that's one off the list then
<nerochiaro> does anyone know if there's a way to fake making and receiving calls on the phone without having to have a SIM in it and spend money ?
<nerochiaro> (not to mention have another phone)
<AskUbuntu> Compiling code that depends on QT4 with QT5 installed | http://askubuntu.com/q/349430
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: hey, could one of you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-deps-alignment/+merge/187166 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<danielholm> hi, anyone who knows a way to extract data from a localStorage DB? like to a file? or could tell me where the db file is so I at least can back it up?
<popey> danielholm: sqlite3 /path/to/database.db .dump
<danielholm> popey: cool. and they are stored in ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStore?
<popey> yes
<popey> grep music *.ini
<popey> will tell you which one
<danielholm> awesome. thank you! I think I got em now
<danielholm> ah
<danielholm> thats even better, since I had a lot of them
<popey> yeah, we all do ☻
<popey> fun ☻
<danielholm> hehe. I'm reseting my broken nexus and it had all my quesions from the quiz app I worked on a couple a months ago. so thank you :)
<popey> np
<danielholm> yeah! got them. that was quite easy - when you know how to :p
<oSoMoN> daker: the last MR is ready to be updated
<daker> oSoMoN: doing it
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<daker> oSoMoN: done https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1169759
<daker> oSoMoN: do you know why i am getting "module "Ubuntu.Components.Pickers" is not installed" ?
<daker> i am using the saucy with the latest version of the ui-toolkit
<daker> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme:i386/saucy 0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1 uptodate
<daker> and it's the same version where the picker component was added https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<daker> and nothing in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/
<wellsb> daker: I just downloaded the picker and picker delegate from source and bundled it in my application as a workaround until the picker lands in the toolkit.  Not sure why it's not there yet
<daker> wellsb: look at the changelog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<daker> and i do have a "Picker" section on gallery
<daker> the*
<wellsb> zsombi provided this update a few days about about the picker:  there are few things that needs to be there first: 1) CI needs to work again, 2) I don't have tyet the UI confirmed from UX for the components, 3) I got other more urgent things to do first... so expect at least 2 more weeks to get the components...
<wellsb> may have been date picker specific, though.  I'd have to check the conversation
<zsombi> wellsb: Ci works again, Picker tumbler is already in the trunk, Dialer is under review, and I'm working on the date and Time picker API right now
<wellsb> Right.  I took the picker from trunk to implement my own date picker in the interim
<daker> zsombi: will the date & time picker be global ? cause we nee them for the browser too
<daker> or just we just need to copy the code ?
<zsombi> daker: there are going to be in UITK yes
<daker> zsombi: perfect
<zsombi> daker under Ubuntu.Componets.Pickers
<wellsb> zsombi: For date picker, the model for day number changes based on month.  Right now the pickerstyle says to move to index0 if the model changes.  Will this be fixed?  Right now, I'm just keeping track of the previous value and if the modelchange caused the selectedindex change, I just revert back to the previously assigned value
<wellsb> (if the selected index is less than the model count, of course)
<Laney> Is there a way to ask a Switch (& similar) to not update their 'checked' state when clicked by the user?
<zsombi> welolsb let me check...
<zsombi> wellsb: ^
<daker> Laney: a hacky way onclicked : checked: true
<daker> not sure if it will works or not
<Laney> the last one needs to be an =
<Laney> and you can't hardcode true
<Laney> but yeah, that probably does work
<daker> ya
<zsombi> wellsb: hold on, why do you change the model?
<wellsb> Because there's more days in january than in february.  Since you're asking that question, clearly that's not the best approach.  What should I be doing?
<zsombi> wellsb: is a model changes, the index must be reset to 0 as you don't know whether the previous index would point to the proper position, especially if you don;t have that index anymore in the model
<wellsb> Yeah, I observed that.  I added a bunch of code to handle that issue, but it seems less than ideal
<zsombi> wellsb: but the question is still unanswered: why would you need to change the model?
<wellsb> How would you propose I show 30 days for November and 31 for December in my picker?
<zsombi> wellsb: depends :) if we must show only the days based on the month (i.e. not graying out the ones which are not selectable) then you're right. But the index can be restored if you keep an internal date which follows the Picker selection
<zsombi> wellsb: but that will be the way DatePicker will work
<wellsb> Yeah that's how I'm handling it now.  Good to know
<zsombi> unless I come up with a better solution :)
<wellsb> Feel free :)
<wellsb> Like keeping the model at 31, and setting the individual delegate item's visibility based on month
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: would one of you be available for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/toolbar-spacing/+merge/187205
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<wellsb> Are there plans to extend the webview functionality to allow to setUserStyleSheetUrl from qml
<wellsb> I'll see about setting it w/ js
<oSoMoN> bfiller: here is a MR that updates the visuals for expanded activity view: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/activity-expanded/+merge/187190
<bfiller> oSoMoN: cool will look
<zzzz> how do i delete a document in U1DB
<zzzz> ?
<daker> zzzz: from the web ui ?
<zzzz> daker : in a qml app
<daker> zzzz: yes, the db is uploaded to the web, so i guess you will see it here ubuntuone.com
<zzzz> daker : iam making a notes app, i want the user to be able to delete a note from the app. And by 'document' i dont mean a file, i mean a db document : http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/tutorial.html
<daker> i see you mean from the qml app, right ?
<zzzz> daker : yes
<daker> zzzz: maybe mhall119 can help you
<mhall119> daker: I don't think the u1db is shown as a file on ubuntu one
<mhall119> if anybody is intersted in app developer advocacy, we have a live session going on now: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<mhall119> and #ubuntu-on-air channel of Freenode
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: can one of you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/pot-update/+merge/187275 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you got it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<nik90|Office> kalikiana: ping (a small question regarding sqlite storage location)
<daker> oSoMoN: \o/
<Chocanto> nik90_: Hey, thank you for your review. I made all modifications, and I think your are agree about the maintainer of the package, I will put my name. Just for the architecture, why are you thinking "any" should not be ok ?
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: since it is a c++ plugin, maybe you need to specify the architecture where it needs to be built specifically..like amd64 and armf
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: again I *think*
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: perhaps you should ask dpm or mhall119 about this alone
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: I will ask :)
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: will check again when I get home in about 2 hours... still in office :(
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: But again thank a lot for your review :)
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: np
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: I you want to check again you can, but my modifications will only be what you said
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: So if everything else is ok..
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: then I guess it is good to go
<Chocanto> nik90|Office: Because if fginther is available I will ask him to add it to the PPA tonight. Good luck with your work !
<nik90|Office> Chocanto: thnx. leaving now.
<bfiller> oSoMoN: regarding the activity view, assuming it's desired that the expansion occurs above the domain now rather than below?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: yes, that’s a change that design requested, apparently for consistency with other apps where the expansion happens above
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ok, also have you tested when you have "today" and "yesterday", "last 7 days" populated? I only have "today" in my history so can't test those scenarios
<oSoMoN> bfiller: yes, on my device I have all the sections populated, and it works well
<bfiller> oSoMoN: cool, approving then
<oSoMoN> bfiller: thanks
<AskUbuntu> Can Unity be used as an independent interface in a custom non-ubuntu build OS? | http://askubuntu.com/q/349608
<kalikiana> nik90: the location for sqlite is about to be in the app-specific folder as opposed to Qt Project *soonish* if that's the question. it's waiting on getting into the images
<kalikiana> sometime in the next days
<kalikiana> Chocanto: was it you asking about opening downloaded files? turns out loicm is the one working on that
<Chocanto> kalikiana: Yes it was me :) Ok thank you !
<Chocanto> So... loicm ping ?
<nik90_> kalikiana: yeah I saw your branch and hence the question. So would the database be stored in .local/share/ubuntu-clock-app?
<kalikiana> nik90_: to be exact the name is equivalent to what applicationName in your MainView says
<nik90_> kalikiana: that's what it says. thnx
<kalikiana> just mentioning it for clarity. the other day I saw a name that was so weird I thought the person didn't understand what to put in there :-P
<nik90_> hehe
<nerochiaro> boiko: still around ?
<JAGAN> HI
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-25
<dpm> good morning everyone
<timp> good morning david
<dpm> hey, good morning timp :)
<dpm> bzoltan, when you guys have got a minute, could you check if bug 1229571 is indeed a bug in the toolkit?
<dpm> hm, bug bot died?
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1229571
<mihir_> good Morning :)
<timp> dpm: it might be a UITK bug. I think I won't manage to check in detail today if it really is, and tomorrow my holidays start
<timp> dpm: but I left a comment on the bug report
<dpm> thanks timp
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90|Office> dpm: regarding your question, the clock app uses geonames.org which provides an extensive set of API for this purpose
<dpm> nik90|Office, thanks. I know m-b-o was looking into using the Mapquest API (http://developer.mapquest.com/web/products/open/geocoding-service) - did you have a look at it when you picked the API to use for city locations? Do you know if it offers any advantages over geonames.org?
<nik90|Office> dpm: I did not know about mapquest when I chose geonames.org. However on geoname's website, they stated that their services are (or was) being used by the ubuntu installer
<nik90|Office> dpm: and after looking through their webservices it suited the needs of the clock app
<dpm> yeah, I think it still is, and also for tthe time indicator
<nik90|Office> dpm: that said, if mapquest seems better, switching to it should be easy enough
<m-b-o> dpm, nik90|Office: Hi, did I missed something? :)
<dpm> hi m-b-o, morning!
<dpm> we were just talking with nik90|Office about using geonames.org vs. mapquest
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: dpm told me you are looking into mapquest API and wanted to know if I looked at it when I chose geonames.org for the clock app
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: and good morning :)
<dpm> nik90|Office, I don't know yet, trying to get a feel on whether it gives us data we need or not. Do you get the country names for the cities from geonames.org as well? Does it give you e.g. US states too?
<nik90|Office> dpm: it gives me city name, state and country names
<m-b-o> even better, also county names in GB or "Landkreise"  in Deutschland
<dpm> m-b-o, I guess that's with mapquest, right? nik90|Office do you know if geonames gives us that as well? ^
<m-b-o> it's really good, but I'm unsure about timezones at the moment
<m-b-o> dpm: yes, mapquest
<nik90|Office> dpm: geonames does provides names in their local language as well
<nik90|Office> dpm: however I am not sure how many languages are supported. It could be that for certain languages, the support is lacking
<nik90|Office> dpm: which is also the reason why I did not enable that in the clock app
<mihir_> dpm: can you review this bug please ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1229859
<dpm> nik90|Office, that's a plus point for geonames, yes. But the do you know whether it supports things like U.S. states, UK counties and more fine-grained territorial divisions?
<mihir_> I have added the descripction
<nik90|Office> dpm: for US states yes
<nik90|Office> dpm: for uk counties I havent tried
<nik90|Office> dpm: do you have some examples I can test now
<popey> nik90|Office: btw did you see my PM late last night?
<popey> probably not as it went to nik90 not nik90|Office
<dpm> m-b-o, do you have some examples of German "Landkreise" to test geonames.org with? ^
<nik90|Office> popey: I briefly glanced at it this morning. will test when I get home today or tomorrow
<nik90|Office> popey: was rushing to office, so dint have much time to check it out completely
<dpm> popey, would you have some UK examples of same name cities in different UK counties to test geonames.org with? ^
<nik90|Office> dpm: http://imgur.com/NLCFEIs
<nik90|Office> dpm: it shows the us states clearly ^^
<m-b-o> dpm: "Schramberg" for example
<popey> dpm: hmm.. we don't have a huge amount of duplication in the UK
<nik90|Office> m-b-o, dpm: http://imgur.com/BQcTFMo
<popey> Farnborough is a good one though ☻  there's 3 of them
<m-b-o> nik90|Office: try "aichhalden"
<dpm> m-b-o, nik90|Office, for "Schramberg" in Germany, at least it gives you the "Land", which should be more or less equivalent to the US state
<m-b-o> nik90|Office: there are some doubling and I wondered if it would be safe, to filter sout some data sources in geonames results.
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: agreed. http://imgur.com/yH4UpGZ
<m-b-o> dpm: It gives you "Landkreis", which is an equivalent to county
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: but I do not know how to remove duplicate results from a list view
<m-b-o> nik90|Office: lat/long is one option, another is to filter out specific data sources they use. Have to look at the api result
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: farmborough -> http://imgur.com/ggMfsIF
<popey> dpm: also, farnham, there's more than one of them
<popey> nice nik90|Office !
<m-b-o> http://open.mapquestapi.com/geocoding/ there's a web form to play with
<popey> thats the problem, there's three of them and I don't know which one is mine
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, could you please review and test https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qsettings/+merge/187353 ?
<popey> ooh, four.
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thx
<nik90|Office> popey: they will all lead to the same result
<gusch> oSoMoN: quick question, why qsettings and not qgsettings?
<nik90|Office> popey: it is just that there are minor variations in their lat and lng
<m-b-o> nik90|Office: in geonames, there's a filed <fcodeName
<m-b-o> field, sorry
<oSoMoN> gusch: you mean gsettings?
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: do you have link?
<dpm> nik90|Office, popey, it seems that geonames might be able to provide UK county info too? -> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/geonames/7bNvFNOCyng
<m-b-o> http://api.geonames.org/search?username=uweatherdev&q=Aichhalden&style=long
<dpm> thanks m-b-o
<popey> that doesn't have counties...
<popey> nik90|Office: oh
<dpm> oh, reading the thread in more detail, it seems geonames.org does not have counties in the placename service
<oSoMoN> gusch: if so, that’s because application confinement doesn’t support gsettings yet, and it’s been delayed until 14.04, so I went for the simplest solution, which is an ini file under ~/.config/<appname>/, which is supported by application confinement
<dpm> then agaoin, that thread is from 2006
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm, m-b-o : I got to go as my nick says I am in office :P. But if you feel that mapquest seems to be a better option, then I am fine with that. I will transition the clock app to use that instead.
<nik90|Office> but the decision for that has to be made by you guys :)
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: let me know how you find mapquest after all it would be nice to get the same city results both in clock and weather
<dpm> yep, we'll finish the assessment and keep everyone in the loop. Thanks nik90|Office!
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - thx
<nik90|Office> dpm: no problem ...se you guys
<m-b-o> nik90|Office, dpm, popey: I would be fine with mapquest. But I guess you nik90 we would have to use geonames for the timezones?
<dpm> http://www.geonames.org/search.html?q=Farnborough&country=
<nik90|Office> m-b-o: true, but I can use city search from mapquest and get back to geonames for the timezone
<m-b-o> nik90|Office:ok, would be the same for weather app
<dpm> that lists counties ^^, let me check if that info can be queried via API
<m-b-o> http://www.geonames.org/postalcode-search.html?q=Farnborough&country=
<Laney> Chaps!
<Laney> The Dialer component looks exciting
<Laney> is that what we want for time & date selectors?
<Laney> will there be predefined dialers for those so that everyone does them the same?
<oSoMoN> gusch: when you finish with the first MR, I have a second one for you (your time permitting of course): https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/domain-with-only-one-entry/+merge/187455
<dpm> Laney, I think that might be a question for zsombi perhaps ^^
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - but first I have to review a MR for SDK ;)
<zsombi> Laney: there will be a TimePicker component which will be used to select a time, if you referred to that...
<Laney> zsombi: Ah, I guess date is a Picker instead of a Dialer then
<zsombi> Laney: the Picker is just a tumbler-type value selector, The DatePicker will use 3 of those, then the Dialer is the disk-type value selector, and the TimePiclker will use one of that and a Picker (for the seconds)
<Laney> zsombi: Right then, thanks
<Laney> as long as apps don't have to roll thei rown
<zsombi> Laney: the plan is not to... unless they don';t want something uber-fancy :)
<mihir_> how can we format date like 1st,2nd , 3rd using Qt.formatDateTime ??
<dpm> m-b-o, I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1230153 - if you could add the advantages you think mapquest bring as a comment, it would be really helpful to have all the facts and make the decision
<m-b-o> dpm: ok
<m-b-o> dpm: do you have adminName2 or adminName3 in geonames search results?
<m-b-o> dpm: forget it :)
<dpm> yeah, they're there :)
<dpm> although we'll need to check how well populated they are
<m-b-o> nik90|Office, dpm, popey: I'm sorry :) I haven't seen the "style=full" parameter in the geonames api. Now it's just perfect for me. it even has timezone offset. Mea culpa.
<m-b-o> http://api.geonames.org/search?username=uweatherdev&q=Aichhalden&style=full
<dpm> m-b-o, no worries. Having the discussion has helped us understanding more the data available and what we need!
<popey> \o/
<mihir_> popey: i did sent email to lina pio but didn't get any reply from her
<nik90|Office> mihir_, popey: me too ^^
<popey> will nudge
<mihir_> popey: thank you :)
<nik90|Office> popey: ty
<mihir_> is there anyway we can change the color of toolbar which is docked at bootom of the app ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved and commented first MR
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, commented back
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<mihir_> nik90|Office: is that okay to have multiple Mainview in single app ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: shall I top approve?
<oSoMoN> gusch: please do, I added cwayne to the requested reviewers only to keep him updated on the feature implementation, as he’s the one who requested it, but if it works (and I’m confident it does) there’s no need for an extra review
<nik90|Office> mihir_: no you cannot have more than one mainview
<nik90|Office> timp: ping (1 small question pls)
<popey> mihir_: my fault, Lina had mailed me and I missed the mail, have replied to her.
<mihir_> nik90|Office: okay :)
<mihir_> popey: no problem
<timp> nik90|Office: *really* fast then, I'm leaving for dinner
<timp> nik90|Office: sorry I gotta go. bbl.
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved second MR
<oSoMoN> gusch|lunch: thanks, and enjoy your lunch
<nik90|Office> timp: no worries, I will just leave the question for you to answer when you are free. Hopeful before you on vacation :)
<nik90|Office> timp: Is it possible to increase the height of a ListItem.Standard or ListItem.Base? Otherwise I seem to get the text overflowing its boundaries
<nik90|Office> dpm, popey: Could you try https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-clock-backend on your device and let me know if it returns your current location correctly using geoIP. If yes, I will merge it in. Me and dpm discussed this in the morning.
<popey> certainly can
<popey> *exciting*
<popey> ☻
<nik90|Office> dpm, popey: I would recommend clearing your db first
<nik90|Office> dpm, popey: to prove its working
<popey> mine is a cleanly flashed phone
<nik90|Office> popey: okay
 * popey runs ./adhoc_branch_build_run.sh lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-clock-backend  and awaits magic happening
<popey> nik90|Office: how do I know when it's working?
<nik90|Office> popey: your current location. Did it set your current location automatically?
<nik90|Office> popey: I am referring to the name of the city like farmborough etc.
<popey> no, lemme put it on the window sill, it takes ages to get a lock
<nik90|Office> popey: Previously the clock app on the first start, defaulted to UTC
<nik90|Office> popey: it is not based on gps but geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<nik90|Office> popey: it should be instant
<popey> oh
<popey> location is None
<nik90|Office> popey: screenshot and I can understand what's happening
<popey> 10:46
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-25-114655.png
<dpm> nik90|Office, I'll let popey do the testing since he's started already, I need to switch to a couple of other tasks. Re: one of the comments on the merge proposal, I think the initial (long) delay in getting the GPS location is to be expected and it is not a bug in Qt Location. mzanetti explained to me the other day it can take around 12 mins to get a fix (your position from GPS measurements), as we currently don't have any AGPS support to speed it
<dpm> up
<nik90|Office> popey: can you navigate to geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup and see your city locatio
<nik90|Office> popey: sry, I had to leave because of a false fire alarm
<popey> <Latitude>51.5000</Latitude>
<popey> <Longitude>-0.1300</Longitude>
<nik90|Office> <City> ?
<popey> a "false fire" alarm or a "false fire alarm" ? ☻
<popey> <City>None</City>
<popey> nik90|Office: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153990/
<nik90|Office> popey: someone triggered the fire alarm accidentally. no idea how..
<popey> ☻
<nik90|Office> popey: that's really weird you get None as the city
<nik90|Office> damn
<popey> ☹
<popey> let me get others to test
<nik90|Office> popey: also why is your time 10:46?
<nik90|Office> shouldnt it be 11:46 in UK now
<nik90|Office> or 11:55
<popey> it is ☻
<popey> I guess the phone is on UTC?
<nik90|Office> I guess
<nik90|Office> the clock app shows system time by default now
<nik90|Office> so then your system time is wrong
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# date
<popey> Wed Sep 25 10:56:36 UTC 2013
<popey> yup
<popey> ok, checked with other -uk people and they get towns
<nik90|Office> popey: why is it always that you get the worst bugs ever :P ?
<popey> \o/
<popey> I know, right!?
<popey> It's awesome
<nik90|Office> lol
<popey> Friend of mine has learned never to launch apps until I have "played" with them.
<nik90|Office> hehe
<nik90|Office> I am called for lunch...brb in another 30 mins.
<popey> \o/ lunch
<mihir_> dpm:  i did push MR
<mihir_> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489
<mihir_> if you get time to review
<mihir_> still i haven't changed any colors & some of the things are static mentioned in description
<popey> nik90|Office: 12:01:01 < ali1234> i also get None
<popey> not just me \o/
<clepto> nik90, hello!
<popey> clepto: he's at lunch tight now, back soon.
<clepto> popey, hey man! thanks
<popey> np
<clepto> just wanted to ask about the contest
<daker> nik90|Office: me too http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154110/
<nik90|Office> hey clepto
<nik90|Office> popey: I will investigate qtlocation
<nik90|Office> popey: temporarily, i will add a if statement which will allow the user to set the location manually if the location returned by geoIP is NONE
<nik90|Office> clepto: the results will be announced next week I think, if that's what you wanted to know
<nik90|Office> clepto: the past week was spent trying to get the apps into the app store
<clepto> nik90|Office, ok, thanks!
<nik90|Office> popey: or rather I will get the lat, lng from geoIp and then get the city name through the online API
<nik90|Office> daker: I have a fix for that in mind.
<nik90|Office> bzoltan: in the systemInfo app, I am missing "import QtSystemInfo 5.0". Do you know its package name?
<nik90|Office> popey: if I didnt mention before, you are the best test candidate :D
<bzoltan> nik90|Office: Yes... a second
<bzoltan> nik90|Office: qtdeclarative5-systeminfo-plugin
<popey> hah
<nik90|Office> bzoltan: thnx
<daker> popey: when the results of the contest will be announced ?
<popey> next week I believe
<daker> ok thanks
<dpm> daker, we updated the showdown page with the dates. We're planning to finish judging this week and announce the winners next Monday: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<dpm> dholbach, did any of the guys you reached to replied or sent updates to the store (skimbou, audiotape, ramsamsam)?
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I tried the pickers, however it is having a package discrepancy
<nik90|Office> zsombi: import Ubuntu.Components.Pickers 0.1
<nik90|Office> zsombi: file:///home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Clock/test/test.qml:3 module "Ubuntu.Components.Pickers" is not installed
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I copy  pasted an example as it is. I also noticed that in the toolkit gallery, for the picker tab is completely empty.
<zsombi> nik90"Office do you have the latest SDK installed?
<nik90|Office> zsombi: yes
<nik90|Office> zsombi: looking at the API docs, I see the dialer documentation indicating the latest commit to uitk
<zsombi> nik90|Office any logs? check also that you have the Pickers under the system imports
<nik90|Office> zsombi: how can I check the system imports?
<zsombi> ls /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Pickers
<nik90|Office> zsombi: ls: cannot access /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Pickers: No such file or directory
<zsombi> nik90|Office well....
<nik90|Office> zsombi: nvr mind, on checking apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin, I dont have the latest
<nik90|Office> zsombi: weird only that plugin alone is not updated to the latest, while everything else is
<dpm> nik90|Office, what's the latest on the Alarms API implementation? zsombi told me the SDK bits landed yesterday and there was also a branch with further fixes in the pipeline. Is there anything you're waiting on?
<nik90|Office> dpm: it landed only  yesterday. I just need to test my branch one last time and then push it to trunk I guess
<nik90|Office> dpm: it was crashing before the fix, so I definitely need to test it
<zsombi> nik90|Office there's something else weird there... I don't have the Pickers folder either!!!
<nik90|Office> zsombi: lol
<dpm> nik90|Office, awesome, I'm looking forward to get that one landed, thanks a lot for also helping with the platform bits along the way! :-)
<nik90|Office> dpm: all thanks to zsombi (man of the hour) :)
<nik90|Office> dpm: although I did mention this earlier, from the user's perspective alarm is still broken since there is no notification support
<dpm> that thing landing made him man of the week ;)
<nik90|Office> dpm: from clock app dev point of view, it is ready
<dpm> nik90|Office, yeah, I've had that on my to do to check who is responsible for that, but afaik, there will be limited indicator support for 13.10
<nik90|Office> dpm: not just indicator
<nik90|Office> dpm: if an alarm goes off, the phone wont do anything special to indicate that (no ringtone or anything)
<zsombi> nik90|Office damn it! we have a problem in one of the deployment descriptors!
<nik90|Office> zsombi: also in the state saver API docs, right in the first line there is a spelling error "Attached propertyes"
<zsombi> nik90|Office: fix it :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: well since I wouldnt need to compile uitk to fix it, sure! hehe
<zsombi> nik90|Office that's just a doc ;)
<dholbach> dpm, nope
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I missed the context. What's the nope for, and should I worry about it? :)
<dholbach> dpm, nobody got in touch :/
<dholbach> mhall119, do we have API docs for the ubuntu download manager?
<daker> nik90|Office: that's the getting the same problem ...
<daker> i am getting*
<dpm> ah, the remaining contest apps, well, they've had nearly a week to reply, at this point I think we should then not block the judges anymore
<mhall119> dholbach: not that I know of
<dholbach> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> not sure who was working on that one either
<dholbach> mandel on the code, but I'm not sure how it can be used from the app side
<nik90|Office> daker: if you were referring to the picker, then yes it has been confirmed by zsombi as well.
<zsombi> nik90|Office I'm working on fixing that
<daker> nik90|Office: ok
<daker> zsombi: perfect!
<zsombi> daker: there was a typo in the deployment :(
<nik90|Office> dpm: there is still the bug about the graphic canvas shown black in two apps. Michael reported the bug upstream. What do we do about those 2 apps?
 * nik90|Office tries to find the bug report
<nik90|Office> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287
<daker> zsombi: aha i was confused since i was getting the "pickers" section on the gallery but nothing in /Components, the changelog was mentioning the addition of the picker and everything was updated on my machine
<boiko> dpm: hi, so yesterday I was debugging the calculator app freezing
<dpm> hi boiko, thanks for looking into that, I saw your comments on the bug report
<boiko> dpm: so I think we can live with that workaround for now, and check for a proper solution afterwards?
<dpm> boiko, most probably, yes
<dpm> boiko, unless you think the workaround changing the cache size might make the app explode at some point :)
<boiko> dpm: probably not, so it helps because it creates extra delegates assynchronously before showing them onscreen
<balloons> ping dpm
<mhall119> jvrbanac: can you join today's API website call?
<jvrbanac> mhall119, unfortunately, no. I'm in another meeting right now.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: ok, when you have a chance go visit http://91.189.93.79/api/
<dpm> nik90, in the interim while there is no notification support in the platform for alarms, how are you signaling that an alarm goes off? Are you just showing a message within the app? Or setting a signal which has got no consumer yet?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: MR for the UA overrides changes we discussed: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/ua-override-domains/+merge/187561
<bfiller> oSoMoN: nice, will try
<nik90> dpm: I havent done anything interim for that
<nik90> dpm: the EDS should be the one to fire a signal when an alarm goes off
<nik90> dpm: the only way I can do it in the clock app is to check every minute (using a qml timer) if the alarm has gone off or not which is quite cpu intensive.
<Laney> Looking at the weather app for the first time
<Laney> it looks super sexy
<nik90> dpm: It is similar to the situation of the calendar app, if the calendar creates an event for 09:00AM, the EDS should trigger it on behalf of the calendar app.
<nik90> Laney: the work of m-b-o and his team
<m-b-o> Laney: thanks! :)
<Laney> \o/
<dpm> nik90, thanks. So I guess it's the EDS part that runs in the background and as you're saying should trigger the notification, right?
<nik90> dpm: yup
<dpm> ok, thanks for confirming. Just had a chat with thostr about it, and he'll check the support we've got in the platform for this. It seems that we could use libnotify using a C plugin (which I don't think we'll have the time for in 13.10) or if there is a QML binding for notifications already, we could use that. He'll come back to me tomorrow once he finds out more, and we'll need some syncing with Design on how it all should work as well. We'll try
<dpm> to join the dots tomorrow.
<dpm> nik90, popey ^
<nik90> dpm: awesome
<nik90> dpm, popey: Tomorrow I am at home all day. Just ping if you have any questions
<dpm> nik90, awesome, if you've got time and you're interested, we can also do a quick ad-hoc call with design
<nik90> dpm: I am in :)
<nik90> daker: if you have time, could you test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-clock-backend
<nik90> daker: I believe you were one of the people who has the city returned by geopIP as None
<daker> nik90: yes
<nik90> daker: you need to delete the clock db
<nik90> daker: on the desktop it is stored in .local/share/Qt Project/QML/Database/..
<daker> nik90: you'll need to wait sometime, since i am on 12.04 rightnow
<daker> nik90: well replacing thing manually i got this http://api.geonames.org/findNearbyPlaceName?lat=32.0000&lng=-5.0000&username=krnekhelesh
<nik90> daker: is that your current location?
<daker> nik90: the lat/long yes
<daker> but this : Amellago no
<nik90> daker: what is the city name that it shows under hte current location?
<daker> it should says Casablanca or Rabat
<nik90> daker: Does it show Amellago?
<nik90> daker: Also is Amellago far away from where you live?
<daker> nik90: i can't test the app rightnow,
<nik90> daker: how far is Amellago from where you live?
<daker> nik90: one sec
<daker> nik90: http://goo.gl/maps/u5nY1
<dpm> nik90, ok, cool, tty tomorrow, then, thanks!
<daker> nik90: i am in "A"
<nik90> daker: damn, the result is quite off :(
 * nik90 is getting annoyed with geonames.org API
<daker> nik90: geobytes shows the exacte location http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation&IpAddress=41.249.133.102
<daker> nik90: ah i see, http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup show a different lat/long
<nik90> daker: I rather not send a user's IP to a website without their consent
<nik90> daker: yeah I noticed that
<nik90> daker: could it be that the lat/lng you are sending to geoname is incorrect?
<nik90> daker: did you get that lat/lng from geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup?
<daker> nik90: yes
<daker> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155444/
<daker> nik90: even sending the lat/long from geobytes to geonames show on a "Place" name rather than a "City" name
<daker> http://api.geonames.org/findNearbyPlaceName?lat=34.0330&lng=-6.8330&username=krnekhelesh
<nik90> daker: I accept that it wont narrow down to the exact city sometimes,, but 500 KM is way off!
<nik90> daker: although searching casablanca gives http://api.geonames.org/search?q=casablanca&maxRows=10&username=krnekhelesh
<nik90> daker: the lat,lng of cassablanca is around 33.5 and -7.6
<daker> nik90: it's rabat http://api.geonames.org/search?q=rabat&maxRows=10&username=krnekhelesh
<nik90> daker: which makes me wonder why geoIP does not return something closer to that value
<daker> nik90: just to confirm this is the exact place http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation&IpAddress=41.249.133.102
<daker> nik90: i guess the problem is here http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<nik90> daker: I checked that link
<nik90> daker: yup
<peter__> hi! I'm trying Ubuntu SDK and can't see any Touch project templates in "New project" window. Does anyone knows how to fix it?
<blaroche> peter__: i had something similar
<blaroche> do you have the qt libs (qmake) what is packaged with ubuntu-sdk configured in qtcreator qt versions?
<blaroche> I had the regular qt sdk libs configured and not ubuntu, and that caused the templates to not show up
<blaroche> in my case,i just had to ensure I added qmake from /usr/bin/qmake
<peter__> hmm
<peter__> where should I configure that?
<blaroche> tools->options->build & run
<peter__> and yes - most probably I have qt4 libs installed before
<blaroche> "Qt Versions" and "kits" tabs
<blaroche> you shouldn't have to remove other versions, just add the correct ubuntu qt libs
<peter__> blaroche: bingo
<blaroche> great :)
<peter__> Thanks - I wouldn't figure it out by myself and couldn't find it in google either...
<blaroche> yw
<daker> nik90: i am using a 3G connection now with differente IP range and i am getting the same location
<nik90> daker: okay
<nik90> daker: I need to come up with a better solution
<daker> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/uKTsFVu.png
<daker> same place
<nik90> daker: I have a feeling that is because of your provider. None the less the result is not acceptable
<daker> nik90: ISP 1 wired http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155444/
<daker> ISP 2 3G http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156071/
<daker> actually the two links should reversed
<daker> with my IP i am getting a different city using http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation&IpAddress=41.92.105.53
<nik90> daker: I will be switching to gps hopefully in the next few days.
<nik90> daker: nothing much I can do with geoIP
<nik90> daker: when it works, it works perfectly
<daker> ok
<nik90> daker: when it doesnt it is way off :(
<daker> nik90: did we get the picker update ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> dholbach: Good morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir_
<AskUbuntu> Where's My App? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350197
<mihir_> dholbach:  hey :)
<dpm> hi Mirv, can this bug be marked as Fix Released? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1202996
<Mirv> dpm: no, because we postponed Qt 5.1.1 to the opening of t-series and the fix is only there
<dpm> ok, thanks Mirv
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :)
<dpm> ciao WebbyIT :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, how are you? :)
<dpm> fine, and you? I've seen you and mihir_ teaming up on the latest fixes for calculator, good work :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, thanks :) Yes, we have almost finished... Shall you ask to design team to give us an input about bug #1226738 please? :)
 * dpm looks at the bug
<mihir_> dpm:  Thank you :)
<mihir_> we are almost finish for our first release I guess with all the critical bugs
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/assets-license/+merge/187524 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN: the webbrowser-app.svg is not included in by that, but I guess it should
<oSoMoN> gusch: ah, good point, I’ll add it, thanks for pointing it out
<oSoMoN> gusch: fixed
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<mihir_> oSoMoN: hey !!
<oSoMoN> mihir_: hey
<mihir_> oSoMoN: I have been trying to re-design Event detailsview in calendar application , but I am confused with slide no 8 & 14
<mihir_> do you have any idea ??
<oSoMoN> mihir_: do you mean you’re confused because the screens on those slides are slightly different?
<mihir_> oSoMoN: yup it is differnet with content too , like slide no #8 contains header date and no #14 doesn't cotnain any header date
<oSoMoN> mihir_: if in doubt I would advise to use slide 8, as slide 14 is about what to put in the toolbar, so the content there might be outdated
<mihir_> so currently I have considered only no 8  as I had talk with Kunal
<mihir_> oSoMoN: Okay and what about colors ?? a question at my end is why calendar view & event details view has different color ?
<oSoMoN> mihir__: no idea, that’s a very good question, let me see if I can grab someone from the design team to answer it
<oSoMoN> mihir__: can’t seem to find the one in charge of calendar-app now
<mihir__> oSoMoN: Yeah okay :) no issues
<mihir__> I guess today is calendar's meeting
<oSoMoN> mihir__: yes, feel free to join the hangout to discuss this with the design team
<oSoMoN> mihir__: I can invite you to the hangout, what’s your google id?
<mihir__> oSoMoN: it's mihirsoni.123@gmail.com
<mihir__> but i must be comuting that time from my office to home but still I can try to join
<oSoMoN> mihir__: the design hangout is at 14:30 UTC
<oSoMoN> mihir__: I’ve invited you, and if you can’t make it don’t worry, I’ll forward your question to the designers
<mihir__> oSoMoN: can you also invite me with the actual developement meeting ? that would be great..
<mihir__> oSoMoN: and thanks for the help !!!
<oSoMoN> mihir__: done
<mihir__> oSoMoN:  thanks I'll try to join for sure but if I can't I'll ping you thank you :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, would you be interested in working on this bug? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1231136
<WebbyIT> dpm sure, this afternoon I'll look to it
<dpm> WebbyIT, awesome, thanks! I think on the calendar side of things it is just making sure that the app can take arguments, and once that's done, have some logic to decide which view (day, week, year) to open according to the arguments. The music app guys added arguments support recently, so you can probably steal their code :)
<dpm> cd ..
<dpm> argh, wrong window :)
<mihir> dpm:  why don't we have any directory structure in calendar application ??
<WebbyIT> dpm got it, in three hours I hope to be at computer and fix it
<dpm> WebbyIT, awesome, thanks!
<dpm> mihir, probably because the initial developers didn't find it necessary. I myself prefer folders, but I think at this point in the release we should probably focus on bug fixing and finishing off the features
<mihir> dpm:  got it :)
<wellsb> Updates to bible app.  https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/KRsxjMNpHPg
<wellsb> Should be available in click store soon.  If there are any issues with the package, let me know
<popey> wellsb: you can check the package youself now! :D
<popey> beuno: maybe we should add a link to the click reviewers tools in the submission form ☻
<beuno> popey, in a couple of weeks, you'll get an email on submission with the report
<popey> nice
<wellsb> popey: Yep, checking those tools out now!  Pretty awesome
<WebbyIT> dpm, I'm lookin to bug 1231136, but I'm not sure on which argument we want.
<WebbyIT> dpm, IMO we need --new-event, -start-time and -end-time
<WebbyIT> dpm, if new-event is called it prepars a new event with starttime, if set, and end-time, if set
<WebbyIT> dpm, else, if only starttime is set, we go to the related day
<WebbyIT> dpm, what do you think?
<dpm> WebbyIT, I think that makes sense, yes
<dpm> we'll also have to think about what tedg was saying, in the sense that depending on the values of start-time and end-time, we might need to decide which views to open (week, month, etc.)
<WebbyIT> dpm, yes. sure
<puntoclassic> hello
<puntoclassic> I need help in the development of the core app can not understand a thing , could you help me ?
<nik90> puntoclassic: go ahead and ask your question
<nik90> puntoclassic: if anybody knows, they will answer
<WebbyIT> dpm, do you know where can I find docs about Argument? It seems it doesn't accept name with '-'...
<nik90> WebbyIT: API docs right at the bottom
<nik90> WebbyIT: in qtcreator
 * WebbyIT go to hide
<puntoclassic> thanks
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, here too http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html#parsing-command-line-arguments
<dpm> WebbyIT, you can have a look at how the music guys did it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1226164
<WebbyIT> dpm, they don't use '-' (indent), I want to write --new-event ;)
<dpm> WebbyIT, ah, I see what you mean. It might be worth filing a bug in the SDK, but for the moment, I'd use 'newevent'
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok thanks :)
<Corwin> hello! for a while now, i'm trying to build an Ubuntu package for PPA upload, the package is web application (php-based). most packaging guides out there are about compiled software, so i wonder if there's a guide for packaging things which don't require compilation? google's being surprisingly helpless at that.
<popey> Corwin: maybe take a look at an existing php app like phpmyadmin?
<Corwin> well, i was able to create .deb package manually, that was quite straightforward. dealing with bzr, dh-make and such are not, unfortunately.
<AskUbuntu> Guidelines for packaging web app | http://askubuntu.com/q/350343
<Corwin> yeah that one ^ is mine :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, are you around and have got time for the calendar app meeting at #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: I cleared my cache and now the override for nytimes works, it gets the mobile version
<bfiller> oSoMoN: cool
<dpm> dholbach, do you have an idea of what this error coming from a package on the core apps PPA could be? It seems the amd64 and i386 builds succeeded, but the armhf one had a chroot problem? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6159236/
<dholbach> dpm, do you have a button to retry the build?
<dholbach> dpm, looks like an intermittent problem to me
<dpm> yeah, let me try to rebuild, then
<dholbach> but maybe the guys in #launchpad know more
<Chocanto> Kaleo: ping
<Kaleo> Chocanto: pong
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Maybe you seen it in the #ubuntu-touch chan, I need to ask something about the Arguments API
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I use it for Docviewer, but I have a little problem by using it with qmlscene
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Currently I use "defaultArgument" to obtain the path passed in argument, but to make it run, apparently, we have to pass the argument before the .qml file, like this : qmlscene path/of/the/file ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Is it me who don't use Arguments correctly, or is it "normal" ?
<dpm> balloons, do you know what might be making Jenkins unhappy on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-rssreader-app/enable-translations/+merge/187690 ? These are no code changes, but I did change some paths and filenames, so I'm not sure it affects the tests
<balloons> dpm, heh, it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1231137
<dpm> balloons, oh, I thought that test wasn't actually running yet
<Kaleo> Chocanto: hang on, thinking
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Ok :)
<balloons> dpm, it's the 'next' button for adding a feed.. it's going to break ;-)
<balloons> but yea I guess something underlying changed, not the app, and that broke it
<Kaleo> Chocanto: right, it works like that indeed
<Kaleo> Chocanto: but you can access any value of the default argument
<Kaleo> Chocanto: using http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-argument.html#at-method
<balloons> dpm, so can we escalate that bug as an sdk regression?
<dpm> balloons, ok, I had thought that that test was one that was WIP, but apparently it was one that was in place and something changed in the app/SDK that caused it to fail
<Kaleo> Chocanto: args.defaultArgument.at(0)
<Kaleo> Chocanto: args.defaultArgument.at(1)
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Yes... but no ^^
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I tried it
<dpm> balloons, if it can be reproduced with the snippet from Joey in his last comment, I guess yes
<Kaleo> Chocanto: you mean at(1) does not work?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: If I put a filename after the .qml file... qmlscene seam to not work
<Kaleo> Chocanto: ah
<Chocanto> *seems
<Kaleo> Chocanto: right, that's probably a limitation of qmlscene itself
<Kaleo> Chocanto: that definitely warrants a bug report
<Kaleo> Chocanto: is it blocking you?
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Not really, but it make confused all other people who want to work on docviewer
<Chocanto> Kaleo: as I'm the only one to use the defaultArgument
<Kaleo> Chocanto: I understand
<Chocanto> Kaleo: And I can just imagine in few days when people will try the docviewer...
<Kaleo> Chocanto: so, I would recoommend to try and document the proper usage of the docviewer well
<Kaleo> Chocanto: until there is a fix
<Chocanto> Kaleo: It's already done :) But I nevertheless want to have your confirmation
<Chocanto> Kaleo: I can fill a bug report if you want..
<Kaleo> Chocanto: that would be great
<Chocanto> Kaleo: Ok, thank you ! :)
<WebbyIT> popey, dpm, I think we have to update debian/changelog for calculator, is stopped to last May O.o
<nik90> WebbyIT: you can do it yourself just "dch" inside the calculator-folder
<daker> nik90: anyidea if the fix for the Picker has landed ?
<AndreBrasil> Hello, i'm trying to create a new "Simple Touch UI" project but the Ubuntu SDK dont have the option to create this. Someone have this problem to?
<nik90> daker: it hasn't landed yet
<nik90> daker: it has been pushed to trunk, but an update is yet to be pushed out
<daker> ok
<nik90> daker: btw, I just added a temp solution to the geoIP problem
<nik90> daker: if the city returned by geoIP is None, it will ask the user to set the location manually.
<daker> nik90: ya why not
<nik90> daker: this will be the solution until I test the qtlocation (with gps) support. Hopefully this weekend
<nik90> daker: if you can easily test it, would you mind?
<daker> nik90: ya
<nik90> daker: I just need a confirmation if the logic works fine.
<daker> in trunk ?
<nik90> daker: as usual you need to clear the local db
<nik90> daker: no let me grab the link for you
<nik90> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-clock-backend
<daker> nik90: and the db is in ?
<nik90> daker: on your desktop it should be in ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QML/Databases/..
<nik90> daker: ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/..
<nik90> daker: delete the database files in that folder. Note that it will also remove the datbase of other touch app you may have used
<bioevolgenec> Hello! I have a packaging related question. I have written a Common Lisp  application using SBCL. So, my application uses a customized version of  the SBCL core, including any extra libraries etc. When I try to package  my application, though, the custom sbcl binary gets automatically  exchanged for the default sbcl binary, available in the repos. How can I  prevent that from happening?
<daker> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/IZc2njG.png
<nik90> daker: yup thats what it should do :)
<nik90> daker: thnx
<daker> :)
<nik90> Kaleo: do you know if it is possible to increase the height of ListItem.Base?
<seb128> nik90, you can define the height
<nik90> Kaleo: I am adding 3 labels inside the ListItem.Base, one below the other and the text seems to overflow its height
<nik90> seb128: even if it is delegate: ListItem.Base {} ?
<seb128> sure
<nik90> seb128: ah thnx
<seb128> yw
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-27
<dpm> zsombi, so the alarms branch for clock is ready to go, right? \o/
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> dpm: right :)
<dpm> awesome :)
<nik90> good morning everyone
<nik90> zsombi: on testing it on nexus 4, it doesnt seem to save the alarm
<nik90> zsombi: I press the save button and it returns to to the main alarm page but the alarm has not been saved
<nik90> zsombi: it works on desktop though
<zsombi> nik90: there was some update on EDS backend, so that may be broken :(
<nik90> zsombi: ah :(
<zsombi> nik90: there can be millions of issues with that... check with renato.
<nik90> zsombi: should I push my branch in nonetheless since it is an upstream issue?
<zsombi> nik90: I'd say yes
<nik90> zsombi: okay. I am top approving it now
<nik90> dpm, popey: I added the county info at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-county-info
<nik90> dpm, popey: I just need some design confirmation before it can go in
 * popey looks
<dpm> nik90, nice work, I saw the mp, but I haven't tested it yet. Does it look good visually in your opinion?
 * popey tests on his device
<nik90> dpm: somewhat okay
<nik90> dpm: hard to say :)
<popey> dpm: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-tutorials-dev can you add me pls?
<dpm> popey, done :)
<nik90> dpm: although I noticed that sometimes the county name is the same as the city name. For instance on search Delft, the first three entries have delft as the county name. I guess when that happens, I should add a rule to hide the county info.
<popey> dpm: ta
<popey> nik90: well. "New York, New York" is valid, surely?
<dpm> :)
<dpm> nik90, yeah, and also depending on whether there are duplicates, I guess. It might be worth still to show it there
<nik90> popey: :)
<nik90> dpm: it is hard to check for duplicates since it is a delegate and hence does not work entirely with indexes.
<nik90> kalikiana: your update concerning moving the sqlite database to .local/share/app-name landed as an update. However the clock app creates its sqlite database still in .local/share/Qt Project/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/..
<nik90> kalikiana: any idea why? I have not hardcoded the path.
<nik90> kalikiana: However i do have a directory .local/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ which stores the alarm database
<kalikiana> nik90: could you give me a link to the repo? then I will check it
<dpm> nik90, it might be worth looking at m-b-o's implementation, he used JS and the geonames.org JSON feed, that might be a bit more flexible
<dpm> not saying which one is best, but it might be worth looking at both implementations
<nik90> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk
<nik90> dpm: sure
<nik90> dpm: however both json and xml create a model used by listview. And in the listview I use a delegate
<dpm> ah, I see
<nik90> dpm: I will see if m-b-o fixes the issue and if he does then use json..
<nik90> dpm: the problem is that the online api does not return only cities, it sometimes return the city center which looks like a duplicate but is not technically
<nik90> kalikiana: just add a world city or a new timer preset .. anything..that should create a local sqlite storage
<popey> nik90: dpm http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-092122.png
<popey> not sure why there's two in hampshire
<popey> (there aren't)
<nik90> hey guys, i am not sure if you noticed but on a nexus 4, if I leave a qml+javascript app like any of the showdown apps or a core apps running while the phone is suspended for a few hours, when I unlock it, it is very laggy.
<nik90> I have to do a pkill unity8 to fix it
<nik90> seems like qmlscene is leaking memory
<dpm> I've noticed it, yeah, but I did not research further
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1221153
<popey> wonder if it's that
<nik90> popey: inception ^^ farmborough in farmborough
<popey> ☻
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-092457.png newport is another good test case
<nik90> popey: there may be a hidden farmborough in farmborough (hampshire)
<popey> The Crown Principality of popey's house.
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-092526.png has odd sort order
<popey> L then C then L
<nik90> In your newport case, they are not exactly duplciated or atleast I have no idea how to detect duplicates with different strings
<nik90> popey: the order is due to the online API. On talking to the SDK devs some time back, there is no qml way to order a listview. I am afraid I am stuck there
<popey> oof
<nik90> besides the order is a low priority issue we can tackle next cycle. The higher priority is to distinguish between duplicate results which I thought was resolved until you showed the farnborough case **sighs**
<nik90> as I said before, you always find new bugs
<popey> \o/
<popey> You love me really. ☻
<nik90> hehe
<kalikiana> you can order a model. if needed by using another model based on your original data.
<nik90> I am going to add a specific case if (Popey), do something special and act like everything is fine :)
<kalikiana> a little extra hassle but it does the job
<nik90> kalikiana: hmm yeah I think I could do that
<nik90> kalikiana: although if the original model is big, then it would be time consuming
<kalikiana> yeah. if you can sorting the data to begin with can be more efficient
<kalikiana> hrm how do you run, or install the clock app?
<nik90> kalikiana: its a xmlListModel (orginal one), so I am not sure how to do sorting as I get it
<nik90> kalikiana: just qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<kalikiana> that doesn't work, it doesn't find its data files
<kalikiana> complains about ClockPage
<nik90> weird
<kalikiana> hm even more weird, now it runs
<kalikiana> magic clearly
<nik90> yup
<kalikiana> dang I confirm, it still uses the old location for the database… do you mind filing a bug? I will come up with a solution asap
<nik90> kalikiana: under ui-toolkit?
<kalikiana> yep
<nik90> sure
<kalikiana> I wish I could add a test case for it, but the toolkit doesn't depend on sqlite storage plugin :-(
<nik90> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1231863
<nik90> popey: you could be right about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1221153
<popey>  08:50:23 up 1 day, 31 min,  0 users,  load average: 9.29, 8.76, 8.55
<popey> ok, my phone has been on for a while
<nik90> still high
<popey> damnit, why don't we ship with screen or tmux on the phone! ☹
<nik90> renato: ping (concerning EDS bug affecting alarms)
<nik90> renato: let me know when you come online
<nik90> popey: one last test for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-clock-backend (btw requires you to delete old db)
<nik90> popey: and then if it works as expected, pls also add a comment approving MP
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: expected behavior: If location returned is "None" like in your case, it will request the user to set the location manually
<nik90> for other locations, it will set it correctly
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-104128.png
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-104144.png
<nik90> popey: yup that's how it is supposed to work
<nik90> popey: thnx. I think that branch is good to merge now
<popey> good good
<nik90> thnx
<dpm> nice work with the arguments for calendar WebbyIT :)
<popey> approved
<WebbyIT> thanks dpm :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, are they okay or you prefers other arguments?
<dpm> WebbyIT, I think they are good. Let me add tedg as a reviewer, as he was requesting them on the bug
<WebbyIT> nice
<nik90> dpm: would we need arguments for the clock app to go directly to alarms for instance?
<nik90> WebbyIT: nice work
<WebbyIT> thnx
<dpm> nik90, I don't know to be honest, I'm not familiar enough with the Alarms API yet, either
<dpm> we might want to drag tedg to the channel when he comes online later on
<nik90> okay
<smartboyhw> Hello dpm
<dpm> hi smartboyhw, I got your reply, thanks! ;)
<smartboyhw> dpm, any ideas who I will be working with? ;0
<smartboyhw> ;) actually
<dpm> smartboyhw, I'm creating the LP team today, yes
<smartboyhw> dpm, :)
<mehow>  is such a dick :)
<nik90> dpm: I am getting an error when trying to update translation strings http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162134/
<nik90> mehow: hello :)
<mehow> sorry someone hacked my computer ;)
<dpm> nik90, ah, it seems I listed the source files in the po/po.pro file as having JS files under alarm/ and there aren't any?
 * dpm updates branch and checks
<nik90> dpm: nope
<nik90> :)
<nik90> dpm: I can fix it while updating the strings
<nik90> dpm: I need to just remove the line ../alarm/*.js \ in po.pro?
<dpm> nik90, exactly. That'd be cool, thanks
<nik90> mehow: since you are here, mind giving your design thoughts on http://imgur.com/OpVN0oy
<nik90> mehow: we added an additional line to show county info
 * dpm likes nik90's sense of opportunity :)
<mehow> hahah :) looking good, but maybe lets try to st
<nik90> dpm: hehe
<mehow> lets put the UK etc into the second line ?
<mehow> so there will be just 2 lines ?
<nik90> mehow: the first line is for the city, 2nd line is for county, state info and the 3rd line is country
<nik90> mehow: however if there are no county or state info, then only 2 lines will be shown
<nik90> mehow: I could add the country in the 2nd line, however I have seen some counties which are pretty long and will cause the lines to overlap
<nik90> overflow*
<mehow> yeah, but I think 2 lines still looks better than 3
<mehow> and we could do something with the font colour ( second line )
<nik90> mehow: I have no problem adding country to the 2nd line. As for font color, let me know what you like. Should be an easy change
<nik90> mehow: so what happens when the text overflows the space available?
<nik90> dpm: In the alarm main page, when an alarm is saved, it shows the days the alarm is active on like "Mon, Tue, Wed, Thu, Fri" etc...how do we translate them?
<dpm> with Qt.locale()
<dpm> let me see with which function
<dpm> I know you can give it an index and it will return the localized name
<nik90> dpm: I already used Qt.locale() for the days, but these are shortened versions of the actual day name
<dpm> there are different versions available, and I _think_ shortened version should be one of them, let me check
<nik90> for instance I use Qt.locale().standaloneDayName(1) to show the day options while setting an alarm day
<nik90> okay
<dpm> exactly, I'm just hoping there is a Qt.locale().prettypleasegivemeashortenedDayName(1)
<nik90> dpm: I see string Locale::dayName(day, type) where you can mention the type as short or long.
<nik90> will check if that works
<dpm> nik90, Qt.locale().standaloneDayName(1, type) -> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qtquick2-locale.html#formattype
<dpm> where type is Locale.ShortFormat
<nik90> yup
 * nik90 is trying now
<dpm> ah, sorry, I was reading the docs and missed your comment
<nik90> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-translations-0.7/+merge/188009
<dpm> nik90, and approved, thanks!
<nik90> dpm: saw ur comment, hehe
<dpm> mihir_, WebbyIT, ok, we've got design input for the last calculator bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1226738
<WebbyIT> dpm, this not solve our doubt: what happend if I press 1+2*= ?
<dpm> WebbyIT, I interpreted that case to be "I would expect that after entering an operand such as '+', if I then hit a different operand like 'x' it would change the operand, because I've just changed my mind."
<dpm> so in that case, 1+2*= would actually become 1*2=
<mihir_> dpm: in the scenario mentioned in comment ,
<dpm> and the result would be 2
<mihir_> currently, we are not allowing user to change sign once they have  added the sign
<mihir_> they have to use C button to add other sign
<mihir_> dpm: do you really want that needs to be implemented , like if user change mind of the sign ?? :-/
<dpm> I don't have a strong opinion on this one, other than agreeing with you that the current implementation might lead to confusion. It might be worth discussing it with Dani or Christina
<mihir_> dpm: yeah that would be great !!
<WebbyIT> dpm, IMO there are two ways: or ignore last sign, or doesn't do calc if there isn't a number
<mihir_> WebbyIT: as par dani's commnet ...currently we are not handling changing sign once user enter
<dpm> mihir_, when you say sign, do you mean operator perhaps?
<dpm> let me see if I can get Dani in here, or if not we can discuss it with christina next week when she's back
<mihir_> dpm: yes i meant operator (+,-,/)
<Gue______> Hi guys!
<Gue______> I'm Dani, Ux designer @canonical
<WebbyIT> Hi Gue______ :)
<Gue______> you were discussing the calculator bug on here, right?
<mihir_> hey Uxdoc
<mihir_> WebbyIT: And I are working on calculator
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, about bug 1226738, we think that your solution isn't the best possible
<Uxdoc> ok let's talk about it
<Uxdoc> which problems do you see on what I was proposing?
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, I think that if an user press a sign and after equal, is because he changes it's mind and doesn't want to use last sign
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, so IMO  there are two ways: or ignore last sign, or doesn't do calc if there isn't a number
<mihir_> WebbyIT: ignoring would be better option indeed
<mihir_> but actually if you see calculator it changes the sign accordingly :|
<Uxdoc> Ignoring the last last sign is exactly what I had in mind
<mihir_> say If i press + and but i want to use * then i shouldn't have one more touch to C
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, oh, well, so there was a misunderstand
<Uxdoc> yes i think so…
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, we understand that if user press 1+2*= we have to calc 1*2
<mihir_> Uxdoc: what do you prefer ??
<Uxdoc> I was thinking 9*9- , we ingnore the -
<mihir_> but in UI it'll be visible is that correct ?
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, or we have to delete last sign?
<Uxdoc> I would say we kill the last sign
<mihir_> but WebbyIT deleting last sign how UI will react if I do like this 1+2*= ??
<WebbyIT> mihir_, we have only to use formulaPop(),
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, ok, thanks
<mihir_> WebbyIT: agreed :) got that point but we'll first remove that sign & then perform calcualtion correc?
<mihir_> correct*
<WebbyIT> mihir_, right, it's an easy bugfix, let's me show you the code
<Uxdoc> cool! cheers guys
<Uxdoc> and very nice to meet you
<mihir_> Uxdoc: you too :) thanks for your time :)
<WebbyIT> Uxdoc, our pleasure, thanks for your patience :)
<mihir_> Uxdoc: ping !!
<mihir_> WebbyIT: one more doubt i got :|
<mihir_> dpm: branch pushed :)
<mihir_> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/1226738/+merge/188022
<mihir_> dpm: sorry missed link
<mihir_> pushed in calendar bymistake :)
<nik90> mihir_: lol
<mihir_> nik90:  hahaha
<mihir_> cal make me confusion :(
<nik90> I can imagine clock, calendar, calculator... jesus
<dpm> mihir_, nice one, I just hope you don't add calculator support to the calendar... :)
<nik90> :)
<mihir_> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1226738/+merge/188024
<dpm> mihir_, thanks! Could you add a detailed description of the changes and the solution chosen? The bug link does not contain the IRC discussion, and I'm not sure what you guys have agreed to with design
<renato> nik90, hi
<nik90> renato: hi
<nik90> renato: I am unable to save alarms on the phone
<renato> nik90, what is the problem with the EDS plugin? Do you have a test?
<nik90> renato: zsombi connected his alarms manager to the EDS plugin
<nik90> renato: I did not notice any error messages which was weird
<nik90> renato: on the desktop it works fine
<renato> nik90, can you isolate the problem?
<nik90> renato: not really since it is not a issue in the clock app. I only know that it happens on phone and not the desktop during my test
<nik90> renato: is there anything particular I should do to identify the issue?
<renato> nik90, I really do not know the alarm components to understand what is happening, we should talk with szombi to try to understand where is the error
<nik90> renato: +1
<nik90> zsombi: you there?
<zsombi> nik90: for few minutes more yes
<nik90> zsombi: renato wanted to discuss with you the alarm components to identify issue in EDS
<nik90> conversation ^^
<zsombi> nik90: first we need some logs to isolate the issue as renato said
<zsombi> nik90: I need to see whether you see some warning when launching/opening the alarms tab which is related to alarms
<nik90> renato, zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162405/
<nik90> the log when opening the app on the phone
<mihir_> dpm: I have linked the bug :)
<dpm> mihir_, I know you have, but it'd be good to have a more detailed explanation for the review, especially as the bug does not contain the discussion on IRC
<nik90> zsombi: agree. All I need to know is what logs you guys need and I can get that for you. Otherwise i am clueless
<mihir_> dpm: updating it :)
<dpm> excellent, thanks mihir_! :)
<renato> nik90, could you create a small example with the error ?
<renato> nik90, just create a alarm and list it
<nik90> renato: you mean a sample app with just alarms being created and listed?
<renato> nik90, I think zsombi has this
<zsombi> renato: nik90: all seems to be OK: EDS is used, save is trigfgered, the fetch after the save is also happening... so you should have the alarm visible
<zsombi> nik90: it's in the SDK trunk, under tests/resources/alarm
<zsombi> renato: nik90: however the last fetch stops at itemsAsyncStart!!!
<zsombi> nik90: have you created a repeating alarm?
<mihir_> dpm: done :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/1226738/+merge/188024
<nik90> zsombi: nope just a one time alarm
<mihir_> dpm: let me know if it needs to be modified :)
<nik90> zsombi: I normally hide the listview when the alarm model is empty, however I removed that code. The listview is still empty
<zsombi> nik90: renato: ok.. beware that repeating alarms are very sloooooooooooooow to create + list
<zsombi> nik90: renato: as said, the last fetch request seems that has not completed
<nik90> zsombi: you mean the fetch request to list all alarms has not completed?
<dpm> thanks mihir_, the description looks really good and clear now
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<zsombi> nik90: actually, none of the fetches seems to complete.. renato?
<nik90> zsombi: you have seen the alarms code for clock app, I am not doing anything special there. The listview just take alarmmodel as input
<zsombi> nik90: yes, I know... that's not the problem, the problem is elsewhere. Get the logs from the desktop and compare those
<renato> zsombi, nik90, the fetch is a loop over all collections its is called once for each collection
<renato> zsombi, and its stops if there is no more collection
<zsombi> renato: I just don't see the itemsAsync completion anywhere
<renato> zsombi, itemsAsyncListed
<nik90> zsombi: cannot use desktop logs since it is essentially just http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162459/. It makes no EDS calls
<mihir_> dpm: thank you :)
<renato> nik90, could you try the zsombi example?
<nik90> renato: yeah
<zsombi> nik90: well, no wonder that it works there...
<zsombi> nik90: do you have saucy on your PC?
<nik90> zsombi: yup running this on latest saucy
<zsombi> nik90: then pls install qtorganizer-eds package
<renato> zsombi, nik90 , the steps are:  itemsAsyncStart (exit is there is no more collections to list)- > itemsAsyncConnected ->  itemsAsyncListed -> go back to start
<dpm> mihir_, no worries, do you have everything you need to work on the display event view?
<renato> nik90, how many alarm models do you have on your app?
<mihir_> dpm: yes I am in office will go home and will work on that :)
<nik90> renato: just one
<zsombi> nik90: renato: it was working pretty well with the last version I have tested, there were no modifications in the adaptation
<nik90> renato: i pass that when required
<zsombi> renato: it does not matter, the model loads the data from a singleton object
<zsombi> renato: I mean each model you have in QML loads from the same object
<nik90> zsombi, renato: I installed the qtorganizor5-eds package on saucy and testing on desktop it works!!!
<nik90> zsombi, renato: desktop log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162465/
<dpm> I hate LP blueprints
<dpm> I add a work item and LP eats two :/
<mihir_> dpm: it never worked for me on first time :(
<mihir_> sorry for spamming mail:(
<nik90> zsombi, renato: Tried zsombi's test app. Works fine on desktop but not on phone
<gusch> om26er: any idea what the problem is, that tests keep failaing? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/407/?
<dpm> WebbyIT, now that you've submitted the arguments branch, would you be interested in taking this work item to offload Kunal a bit? [pkunal-parmar] Implement edit event view: TODO -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-calendar-development
<dpm> Kunal mentioned that the same branch for his "create event" view can be reused for "edit event" lp:pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/newevent
<renato> nik90, I will take a look on that today
<renato> give me some minutes to finish others tasks here
<nik90> renato: thnx
<rottinrob> good morning everyone
<dpm> hi rottinrob :)
<nik90> renato: btw you can use https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/alarmtest to test if it works on your phone or not later. I put it in a qmlproject so all you need to do is Ctrl+F12 to run on phone
<om26er> gusch, ouh, otto is problematic
<gusch> om26er: it's blocking integration ...
<smartboyhw> dpm, thank you for adding me into your G+ circle;)
 * smartboyhw adds dpm back
<gusch> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/407/?
<gusch> om26er: ^ that one is always failing
<om26er> otto is chaotic ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi - I'm pretty sure you have a minute for a MR ... ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: if yes https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-hono-picker-select-type-fix-content-store-transfer/+merge/187843
<gusch> boiko renato maybone of you? ^
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure, I’ll take it
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: just test to set a new background in the settings, if it works, and if gallery is in single select mode
<davmor2> beuno, mhall119: We currently have 2 click apps for G+ one with an image (when you click on the app) one without an image, the one with the image fails to start the one without an image works fine are we able to figure out what is going on with all of that?
<smartboyhw> dpm, uh hum, Google Hangouts
<smartboyhw> Is that on Air?
<beuno> davmor2, yes, being worked on
<davmor2> smartboyhw: it's what is used for on Air
<davmor2> beuno: fair enough
<dpm> smartboyhw, no worries, if that's not available where you live, we can do IRC
<smartboyhw> dpm, it's not where I live, it's age restrictions (you forgotten about the post I wrote?)
<dpm> ah, yeah :)
<dpm> in any case, we can do IRC
<smartboyhw> dpm, sure, IRC is good for me
<mhall119> davmor2: beuno : remove my G+ package (the one with the image)
<mhall119> it was an experiment in packaging webapps with click anyway
<beuno> mhall119, you can unpublish it if it's yours
<davmor2> beuno: does that mean you can get rid of your app now too then?
<beuno> davmor2, which one?
<davmor2> beuno: hello world
<beuno> davmor2, no!  that's like my favorite app!
<davmor2> beuno: haha
<mhall119> beuno: unpublished
<davmor2> beuno: you worked long and hard on that I know
<beuno> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> davmor2: how will I know how to greet the world if beuno removes his app?
<mhall119> I might accidently say "Howdy world" or "Hey y'all world"
<beuno> or worse!  you forget to say hello!
<mhall119> or say goodbye
<davmor2> mhall119: E:NO_SETTING_GOODBYE
<mihir> davmor2: are we gonna meet for design meeting or it is gonna be cancel ?
<davmor2> mihir: no idea popey or mhall119 might be a better call for that
<ahayzen> mhall119, ping
<mihir> sorry i had to ping dpm
<mhall119> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> mhall119, i'm having an issue with Jenkins failing, would be able to have a quick look? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1229905/+merge/188049
<mihir> dpm: popey: ping !!
<popey> PONG!
<popey> mhall119: I'll create "Ahoy-hoy world" for you. As this is the correct greeting.
<mihir> popey:  no design meeting right ?
<dpm> mihir, correct :)
<mhall119> balloons: can you help ahayzen with his jenkins problem?
<balloons> mhall119, ahayzen the tests for music were broken by the grilo update from victor on monday. It should merge fine
<ahayzen> balloons, ah i see ok
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, yw :-) Getting the tests to use the mediascanner is going to be tricky
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah that could be interesting :/
<popey> nik90: bit of a bug with alarms... when setting alarm, the hour doesn't line up with traditional hours
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-160737.png
<popey> bum, one mo
<nik90> hmm black pic?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-160819.png
<popey> yeah, wrong phone plugged in
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-160817.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-160814.png
<popey> etc
<popey> oh, it's 00 to 23?
<nik90> yup
<popey> well that threw me ☻
<nik90> its from 0 to 23
<nik90> we might need clock markers for this since it differs from others
<nik90> I will report a bug and inform lina and mehow about this
<nik90> dpm: just sent you an email regarding the meeting we had. Can you plan out the next meeting such that everyone involved is in it.
<nik90> dpm: until then we can continue the discussion in the email I sent out.
<mihir> anybody has an idea to change color of just one view from the page ??
<mihir> I am trying like this :- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6163159/
<AskUbuntu> What about a Distro dedicated to engineers? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350797
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: any idea to change color of just one view of application from the page ??
<nik90> mihir: I havent done one personally, but what happens when you try changing the main view colors when inside a page?
<nik90> mihir: although I did hear that some people who did manage to have separate colors for every page has warnings being shown all the time.
<mihir> nik90: I can't I did try to access headercolor,footercolor & background using parent: but couldn't found any of them
<nik90> mihir: take a look at https://launchpad.net/geldliste, that app does this
<nik90> mihir: you cannot access the mainview headercolor etc from another page. Why dont you do the opposite?
<nik90> mihir: when the tab is changed, set the mainview color from the main page?
<mihir> Hmmmm lemme try
<Laney> Is there a way to have a Grid space its components so that they are left and right aligned (with anchors.left and anchors.right set)?
<nik90> Laney: I haven't used Grid myself, but couldn't you anchor the Grid itself which should automatically position its components automatically?
<Laney> nik90: no, that's what it is
<nik90> Laney: Are you having the issue where there is a gap between the left most element and the app left side?
<nik90> and hence want to left align them?
<Laney> The gap on the right is bigger than on the left
<nik90> ah
<Laney> I want that to be equal
<nik90> In that case, maybe you need a formula to determine the spacing dynamically based on the app width, no of items in the row and width of each item
<Laney> I guess so
<nik90> spacing = (appWidth - 2*grid.leftMargin - widthOfItem)/ No of items in row
<nik90> laney ^^
<nik90> Havent tested it, but after drawing a figure and some calcualtion, thats the formula I arrive that
<jvespinal> Hi
<jvespinal> who can help me?
<puntoclassic> hi, I'm waiting for my nexus 4. At the same time I can test the app and participate in the development without having a physical device? I tried to work the calendar app but I can not create events I generate events with type mouse clicks and the like.
<AskUbuntu> How to embed a new Window on GTK Quickly Glade | http://askubuntu.com/q/350845
<renato> fginther, now the MR is building, but there is something wrong with the tests. Could you take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1213046/+merge/186223
<fginther> renato, yes. I'm already investigating some other tests here
<AskUbuntu> Automatic version number management | http://askubuntu.com/q/350906
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-28
<mihir> nik90: ping !!
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<Guest60193> Hi folks, reading about the 'Shorts' feed reader core app today, I was wondering if it will be possible to sync with web-based readers such as TinyTiny-RSS, KriSS Feed, Leed and other through a standard API. It's mostly about articles' status (read/unread), but it could be expanded to whole feed hierarchy sync (categories' names, how feeds are split between thowe categories)... If this feature is not planned, what's the 
<mrqtros> Hi folks
<mrqtros> Does anyone already working on bug when ListView's icon is wrapped? :)
<mrqtros> Look at: http://ubuntuone.com/1gV2RTAfPW7pglhjodMgYo
<popey> Mirv: wassup?
<popey> Guest60193: not in this release, but we hope to in the next one
<popey> oops, sorry mirv ☻
<popey> tab fail
<Guest60193> thanks popey! Is it useful to make a feature request for that? Where then?
<popey> mrqtros: i filed a bug about that...
<popey> Guest60193: nah, we already know about it
<popey> you could file a wishlist bug if you want
<popey> Guest60193: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<popey> mention which systems you think it should sync to
<mrqtros> popey whoops I filled another minute ago) I tried search it before - no results :)
<Guest60193> Great. Is there a place where informations about what's planned (which API/services supported etc.) are accessible?
<Guest60193> Thanks, that answers my question.
<popey> mrqtros: bug 1228879
<popey> mrqtros: no problem
<popey> mrqtros: mine is filed against the video scope but it applies to the toolkit in general
<mrqtros> popey ok, marked as duplicate.
<popey> coolio
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> s
<rottinrob> good morning everyone
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey: just shot an email
<mihir> popey: if you get a time to look at that
<mihir> popey: recieved ??
<popey> mihir: saw a popup on my phone, so yeah, got it
<mihir> popey: okay , done with re-desiging of the event view
<popey> great!
<mihir> popey: but having confusion of colors :(
<mihir> if you could help that would be gerat and I can finish it up :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-29
<D33jy> hello friends
<mrqtros> Can someone tell me when App Showdown Results will be revealed? :)
<smartboyhw> No time, you need to wait for the judges
<mrqtros> smartboyhw sad. Extra week passed, but no result again :(
 * ejat be patient :) 
<mrqtros> ejat I just like punctuality, nothing less, nothing more :) I am in business too - participating in core app development, so I know how they are busy :)
 * ejat :) 
<popey> should be this week
<popey> probably as early as monday
<nicnac> hi
<nicnac> anyone here who can tell me how to get involved in calender ubuntu touch devel?
<mrqtros> nicnac try it, find bugs, fill them on launchpad or fix yourself :)
<nicnac> it is quite.. hard to get arround
<nicnac> I cant figure where things happen
<nicnac> so,.. how does the team communicate etc
<nicnac> i found the concurrency converter tut,.. gonna start there :D^^
<popey> nicnac: where things happen? Here, on launchpad, on the ubuntu-phone and core apps mailing lists, in meetings in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<danielbeck> hi popey: I saw yesterday that there is a problem with installing the RamSamSam Reader  - I got a notice from daker about it. I uploaded a new version of the software.
<popey> danielbeck: strange that you didnt get an email from the store.. beuno may be able to look into that
<danielbeck> popey: I checked the spam dir, too.
<popey> danielbeck: ran tests and approved it into the store
<danielbeck> popey: Ah cool. Is there a way to test it on the desktop?
<popey> danielbeck: I'll fire a mail to the judges to let them know
<popey> not from the click package, no
<danielbeck> popey: Isn't it too late now?
<popey> I'm sure we can make allowances.
<popey> nik90: muhahaha got a nice bug for you! :D will file it later
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-22
<ahoneybun> does any channel have APN support?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, hows it going?
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning
<mihir> popey: you about ?
<mihir> popey: when you get time could you confirm this bug, it works fine with me , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1372254
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372254 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event in Calendar app not scheduled for the correct time zone." [Undecided,New]
<popey> mihir: will take a look...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, pingers
<coderus> hello
<coderus> ubuntu touch RTM?
<coderus> emulator now usable and developermode working and adb not falling?
<popey> coderus: not tried the emulator for a while.
 * popey fires one up
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Elephant Appreciation Day! :-D
<popey> ogra_: any idea why this happens? alan@deep-thought:~$ sudo ubuntu-emulator create emulator_01 --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<popey> Failed to locate latest image information
<ogra_> sounds like a netwrok issue to me
<popey> ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed works
<ogra_> oh, because the emulator was broken at promotion time
<ogra_> we didnt promote it
<ogra_> 14.09-proposed should work fine
<popey> ahhh!
<popey> thanks
<popey> coderus: just tested by creating a new emulator like this $ sudo ubuntu-emulator create emulator_01 --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<mzanetti> dpm: can you give a spin to see if it helps? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/optimize/+merge/235340
<popey> booted it and have "adb shell" which gets me a phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ prompt
 * popey goes afk for a bit
<coderus> popey: and it still working after emulator reboot?
<popey> coderus: not tried rebooting it
<popey> will try when I get back, i need to go afk
<coderus> main issue was adb settings not saved and adb dead after restarting emulator
<coderus> and ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<coderus> is it contain rtm too?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> on the timeline time at the side
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the weekview events still block them.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i have seen your MRs , i'll review them by tonight
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I tried adjusting the z value but that didnt work.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Do you have any ideas?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: yes , it is known bug..we
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay then you saw it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just wondering :P
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: we are still thinking on that how are we planning to do that on weekview
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, there was a few suggestions in the reddit thread that I posted
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mainly from google cal
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: do you have any idea, was thinking to do opacity on bubble only on Sunday :| , i know that will break the consistency but still need to think
<coderus> ok trying myself ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I did not try this, but did you try adjusting the z for the events?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: nope i haven't
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I only tried adjusting the z for the labels
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't know where the events come from so I figured you would
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err what component defines the events*
<mihir> ahh , that being generates from EventBubble.qml
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin_: ogra_: is still /userdata/.writeable_image the file we need to touch to get writable images ?
<zbenjamin_> nerochiaro: you can use phablet-config
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin_: i ask because qtcreator doesn't seem to be able to set the device to writeable anymore
<zbenjamin_> nerochiaro: thats true unfortunately, since we switched to adb running as phablet
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin_: right. i hope these options will be removed soon if they don't work anymore
<zbenjamin_> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> it's quite confusing
<dpm> mzanetti, sorry, just got off the phone. I saw it during the weekend, I'll test it asap. Is this the whole batch of optimizations, or do you have more planned?
<mzanetti> dpm: depends a bit on your verdict :D
<dpm> ok, so if things explode == we need more optimizations :)
<mzanetti> if we say its good enough now that's it, otherwise I have to dig some more
<dpm> ok, cool
<mzanetti> I hope things don't explode any more
<mzanetti> but there might still be cases where its not smooth
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti  o/ is changed something in cmake in last days? I'm not able to create any click package for reminders, I have always this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402288/
<vitimiti> hi
<dpm> rpadovani, try to restart Qt Creator
<dpm> not sure if it will solve your problem, but I've had this a couple of times when I've created a new chroot
<dpm> and restarting qtc fixes it
<dpm> sounds like bug 1336649
<ubot5> bug 1336649 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Need to restart Qt Creator after creating a chroot-based kit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336649
<rpadovani> dpm, no, and it's strange, because I open the project opening CMakeLists.txt, and in the left sidebar there are only a folder with cmakelist.txt, and nothing elese of the project
<rpadovani> and I didn  create a new chroot
<dpm> hm
<dpm> it seems to work for me, but I'm getting other SDK-related warnings
<mzanetti> rpadovani: apt-get install ubuntu-sdk :)
<rpadovani> lol
<ogra_> nerochiaro, you (and the SDK) should use phablet-config writable-image
<nerochiaro> ogra_: done, and works
<nerochiaro> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, seems Qt 5 isn't installed properly.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: if that's in the click chroot you might want to recreate it (or go into maintainance mode and fix it manually)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it worked until last week, and I have an updated workstation with utopic. ubuntu-sdk is already at latest version
<rpadovani> i'll try to check what's wrong with chroot
<dpm> rpadovani, it works here, building it now
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, hi! I'm trying to install Reminders on a device from QtC, and I'm getting these error/warning: any idea how to ignore them and install the click nevertheless from QtC? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402386/
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: those errors are ignored by default
<rpadovani> dpm_, seems my chroot is broke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402388/
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, ah, from the rest of the log it seems to be the case, yes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402398/ - but still the app does not launch on the device
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: what do you get in the application output?
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, I can't seem to find the output, not sure if it's launched at all?
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: shortcut for the output is ALT+3
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, ah, gotcha:
<dpm_> Sdk-Launcher> Executing:    /tmp/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.latest_armhf.click
<dpm_> Sdk-Launcher> Launcher PID: 15884
<dpm_> Sdk-Launcher> Error: This application is already installed on the device, uninstall it or temporarily change the name in the manifest.json file!
<dpm_> why can't QtC not install over the existing .click?
<nik90> dpm_: because when you press stop, it uninstalls the click package
<nik90> dpm_: so you could end up with your reminders app uninstalled from the phone
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: exactly like nik90 said
<dpm_> well, but then I need to drop to the command line to uninstall apps?
<nik90> why?
<nik90> dpm_: can't you instead append ".devel" to the application name in the manifest file
<nik90> dpm_: tht should let QtC install and uninstall properly
<dpm_> nik90, how should I know as a developer that I need to append .devel to the manifest?
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: because the error message tells you
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: we are working on a solution for that, temporary installs but that will take some time
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, in any case, I still can't launch it, even after uninstalling reminders manually: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402452/
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: you cannot uninstall reminder, its preinstalled
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: change the name in the manifest file
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, click unregister seemed to uninstall it, it didn't complain and I can't see the app anymore
<zbenjamin_> click list --user=root and it will still be there
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, which field do I need to change in the manifest?
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: i think i always used the "name" field
<nik90> same, just changing the "name" field should be sufficient
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: sorry for the extra step, but until click supports temporary installs it has to work this way
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I found a bug in timepicker which affects clock and calendar bug 1371694
<ubot5> bug 1371694 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TimePicker behaves erratically after changing system timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371694
<zsombi> nik90: TZ support was not included in the DatePicker, so no wonder you get that bug
<nik90> zsombi: are you by chance using the javascript date() object? It cannot handle timezone changes dynamically
<dpm_> thanks zbenjamin_
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: np
<zsombi> nik90: JS Date object does handle TZ changes
<zsombi> nik90: as QML eztends that type
<zsombi> extends
<zsombi> nik90: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-date.html
<nik90> zsombi: exactly but it doesnt. Me and mzanetti reported a bug upstream about  js date returning the wrong time in qml
 * nik90 finds the link
<zsombi> nik90: so Date.timeZonerUpdated doesn't?
<dpm_> mzanetti, I'm testing the reminders app with the evernote300 account. The optimizations work well with scrolling the list of notes and loading the previews. I've managed to freeze the app, though, after scrolling a few times, then clicking on a note. It loaded the note, but on clicking on the "Back" button in the header, it just froze.
<dpm_> Let me see if I can see anything in the logs
<mzanetti> dpm_: hmm... yea, some reliable steps to repro might be useful if you can manage
<zsombi> nik90: actually that is a slot, not a signal...http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-date.html#timeZoneUpdated-method
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40275
<zsombi> nik90: looks liek it is not proggressing...
<dpm_> mzanetti, yeah, let me try again, but I didn't see anything useful in the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402487/
<nik90> zsombi: that's why the clock app created a QDateTime class instead of using the qml js date() object. We then return the timestring that retains the timezone
<zsombi> nik90: well... good for you :)
<zsombi> nik90: I cannot really do that in teh toolkit, as we then must introduce an API which might be dropped in no time if the Qt bug is fixed...
<nik90> true
<zsombi> nik90: then we have an API to maintain forever... forever in [now..whoknowstillwhen] interval
<nik90> zsombi: I guess in the clock app, I should ask users to restart clock app when they change timezone
<zsombi> ehh....
<zsombi> nik90: ugly...
<nik90> zsombi: can't do much :/ since the datepicker simply doesn't work after changing timezone. So have to ask users to restart clock
<zsombi> nik90: I was looking today for a way to extend Date API actually, as part of moving all QML files to qrc in plugin
<zsombi> nik90: the problem is that Date is an elementary type, implemented in V4... so not much choice on extending it...
<nik90> yeah
<zsombi> nik90: there would be one way if we'd have that Time component ready, because that would also be able to notify a running app about TZ change... but it won't affect the Alarm App while tombstoned
<nik90> zsombi: what Time component?
<zsombi> nik90: this one https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/time-component
<nik90> ah yes
<nik90> Mirv: btw I have been testing the AGPS in the clock app successfully from image 246 and onwards. I get a location fix in less than 10 secs
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, when I get this for an app when running it from QtC, what does it exactly mean?
<dpm_> Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<dpm_> Sdk-Launcher> The Application exited, cleaning up
<dpm_> Sdk-Launcher> Finished
<dpm_> i.e., I'm not sure what a "failed event" is
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: there are different event types from upstart
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: in this case it sent "App closed, reason=failed" or something like that
<dpm_> mzanetti, I'm getting this when running your branch from QtC on a device ^. The steps to reproduce are a bit vague, but I've been able to do it the 2 times I've started the app. Just load the app with the evernote300 account and start scrolling up, down and clicking on notes to see their content. At some point, I get that message from QtC and the app is stopped ^
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: that probably means it segfaulted then
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: is there nothing more before the failed evend?
<zbenjamin_> dpm_: sadly debugging qt apps with the gdb debugger version we have on the phone is broken
<dpm_> zbenjamin_, no, I just get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8402487/
<zbenjamin_> ok :/
<nik90> popey: when you are back, can you test the click packages I added to dropbox? The folders are named after the MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews
<popey> sure
<dpm_> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders.devel_0.5.252_armhf.click
<popey> k
<dpm_> popey, do you happen to know how to install unsigned packages?
<nik90> --allow-untrusted
<dpm_> I'm getting an error about unsigned package when I try to manually install that
<dpm_> ok
<popey> ya
<dpm_> perfect, thanks :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey i'm out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see you tomorrow
<popey> o/ Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> \o  oh btw popey, in the terminal app; are you using Q_INVOKABLE to use c++ functions in qml?
<popey> pass
<popey> without looking...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay cool beans (assuming pass means "Not off the top of my head")
<popey> dpm_: uh, i have two reminders icons now
<popey> com.ubuntu.reminders.devel	0.5.252
<popey> com.ubuntu.reminders	0.5.248
<dpm_> popey, sorry: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.252_armhf.click
<popey> heh, lolz
<dpm_> I forgot to revert the change in the manifest
<popey> k, ta
<Mirv> nik90: great news! I think rtm is still missing the rtm landing-001 from tvoss, but after that it should be equal
<nik90> Mirv: :)
<popey> dpm_: thats much quicker!
<dpm> popey, indeed, I'm testing it for a third time, now installed manually instead of from the SDK, and I've not managed to see the crash
<popey> opening notes is slow
<nik90> zsombi: bug 1370649
<popey> oh, seems not to be pulling down all the content
<ubot5> bug 1370649 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Reset an alarm doesn't return the properties to their default values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370649
<coderus> цруку ещ пуе зфыыцщкв ащк гигтег-ещгср уьгдфещк,
<coderus> ops
<coderus> where to get pass for ubuntu-touch emulator
<coderus> ?
<popey> 0000
<coderus> ok
<popey> when you create the emulator it says Setting up a default password for phablet to: '0000'
<coderus> so, where it stored? some wiki or?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, sorry I had not much time and ideas for the game recently :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no worries
<popey> dpm: i am seeing no events at all in my calendar from either of my google accounts, on either device....
<popey> oh, now they appear, when I tell you that!
<mihir> popey: there is some lag in loading events, rpadovani has already filed bug
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I have make quite a bit improvments and fixes in the meantime
<mihir> popey: i wonder now is it , EDS or Calendar issue ?
<coderus> omg, it working after emulator restart, finally!
<popey> need to trace it..
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have to pull then
<popey> coderus: yay
<coderus> thank you :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what I plan next is the „welcome” screen and the icon, later on I'll get back to level backgrounds
<mivoligo> mzanetti: if that's ok
<mihir> popey: hmmm..it works after switching views.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: that's great!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm afk now for a bit but will be back in ~1 hour
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll just leave couple questions for you
<nik90> mihir: I have had that issue as well. When open the calendar app the month view is empty. However on switching view and returning to month view, it is populated
<nik90> mihir: can you ask kunal to look into it. It is quite important
<mihir> nik90: i too had...i don't see any issue on console too..and it happened previously too i believe
<nik90> mihir: i think the event model is simply not being loaded properly. I don't expect to see error messages in console
<mihir> nik90: i believe this merge is causing issue, still not sure...https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/IsLoadingNew/+merge/234315
<mihir> because it has added timer if you see
<mihir> nik90: what do you think ?
<nik90> mihir: I am not sure..I am not familiar with the calendar core code which deals with the event model and QtOrganizer
<nik90> mihir: part of the reason why I havent touched it :P
<mihir> nik90: :| :-\
<mivoligo> mzanetti: Answer when you have time: have you decided if more levelpacks will be in the game? That would tell me if I should make a general „tower defence” icon or „machine vs machine” specific.
<shuduo> dholbach: hi, i have a web app has published to app store and be updated with using webapp-container instead of webbrowser-app as your comment. but i just found the server side detects the webapp-container is a mobile version browser but it serves desktop version only. do you have any advice how to deal with it? I can't see how to set UA to webapp-container. thanks
<dbarth_> shuduo: hi
<dbarth_> shuduo: dholbach indicates that the switch to webapp-container results in your app getting the /desktop/ version?
<shuduo> dbarth_: i guess dholbach use script to check the app and the result is switching to webapp-container
<dholbach> dbarth_/shuduo, I think this is the policy change from 14.04 to 14.10 frameworks(?)
<shuduo> dholbach/dbarth_, the text in review email: desktop_Exec_webbrowser_13.10 (example)
<shuduo>  may not use 'webbrowser-app' with framework 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev2'
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> what happens if you change it to webapp-container in the Exec line of the .desktop file?
<shuduo> dholbach: the web server side asks me visit on computer browsers
<dholbach> dbarth_, ^ is this something with the user agent string?
<dholbach> shuduo, which site is it?
<shuduo> dholbach: https://wx.qq.com
<shuduo> dholbach: i see oSoMoN replied on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1328183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328183 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "User-Agent string results in poor UX on web" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> thanks
<dbarth_> shuduo: i confirm that the use of webbrowser-app for webapps is deprecated for some time now (6 months or so)
<dbarth_> shuduo: now, that doesn't explain why your app serves the desktop version
<dbarth_> webbrowser-app and webapp-container share the same UA
<dbarth_> and that UA is a mobile one on mobile devices
<shuduo> dbarth_: maybe web server side changed its behavior
<dbarth_> shuduo: are you maybe testing from your desktop?
<dbarth_> ie, using webapp-container on your desktop
<dbarth_> in which case the UA is dynamic, and would send a desktop version
<shuduo> dbarth_: webapp-container works as expected on desktop
<shuduo> dbarth_: so i need pretend a desktop version on mobile device. i see oSoMoN inspire me the UA can be set with user-agent-override in manifest. i need a doc or example for it now.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey, I think I'd like to have something in the game to at least try to motivate people to create new level packs
<mzanetti> mivoligo: that means, in the main page I'd probably like a button that brings you to a tutorial on how to create them
<mzanetti> mivoligo: regarding the icon I guess I would be happy if we could have something that fits a bit to my other apps
<mzanetti> mivoligo: look here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers and you'll see my others.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you have better ideas I won't restrict you to this kind of design. just an idea
<dbarth_> shuduo: let me get back to you about the doc
<dbarth_> shuduo: can you howver confirm that you send the right UA to your server?
<shuduo> dbarth_: thanks
<dbarth_> shuduo: you can use http://myhttp.info/ to verify
<shuduo> dbarth_: i did not intend to send any UA now. i just use a simple manifest.
<shuduo> dbarth_: i can't login device by adb shell with recent rtm image. is it expected? now seems no simple way to verify app on device directly, right?
<gerlowskija> renatu: ping
<renatu> gerlowskija, hi
<shuduo> dbarth_: i think the UA report from webbrowser should be same as webapp-container of my webapp since i did not override it.
<gerlowskija> renatu: Hi renatu!  I'm working on a bug I found in the calendar-app, and I think the root cause is in qtorganizer5-eds (though I'm not entirely convinced).
<renatu> gerlowskija, what is the problem?
<gerlowskija> Since you're familiar with that piece of the code, would you mind taking a look at the bug report and see if what I said there makes any sense?
<gerlowskija> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1364653
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364653 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Daily Recurring Events need refresh to appear when created from DayView" [Medium,New]
<gerlowskija> A summary is: when I add a recurring event in the calendar-app, the onModelChanged signal is never emitted.  I'm not sure if this is a QML/app problem, or something with the plugin
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I see your icons are nice and simple
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was planning something more fancy as it is a game
<renatu> gerlowskija, let me see if I have tests for that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've pulled the latest revision and I see nothing on the level selection window http://screencloud.net/v/rAq8
<dbarth_> shuduo: yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: did you run the setupdata script again?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> strange... let me try
<gerlowskija> renatu: Ok, thanks for checking.  Is it the qtorganizer plugin code that's responsible for triggering/emitting that signal?  That's what I thought at first but I couldn't find any code that triggered it...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: feel free to create an icon as you see fit. you're the design boss
<shuduo> dbarth_: the UA of browser on device is 'Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Ubuntu 14.04 like Android 4.4) AppleWebKit/537.36 Chromium35.0.1870.2 Mobile Safari/537.36'
<mzanetti> mivoligo: to answer your question: Yes, I hope people will create new level packs and we can ship them with the app
<mzanetti> mivoligo: works for me. please try to do this in qtcreator:
<mzanetti> clean project, run cmake, build
<balloons> nik90, you about?
<nik90> balloons: yup
<balloons> nik90, I saw you tried the feedback app, but I see three duplicate responses. I'm seeing similar duplicated results from others. Can you describe what happened while using the app?
<nik90> balloons: ah sure. When I pressed submit, I got an error message saying it couldn't send it. So I tried again.
<balloons> In v2 I tried to prevent duplicate responses but now they seem everywhere :-)
<balloons> did you ever get a successful send?
<nik90> nope
<nik90> balloons: I wiped my phone, but can try again and provide the exact message I got
<balloons> ahh, I suspected as such. So my logic is broken.. It worked each time it told you it did not
<renatu> gerlowskija, could you create a small qml code that shows the problem and attach it to the bug?
<balloons> nik90, I assumed it said network issue, try connecting and try again
<nik90> I think soo..1 sec
<renatu> gerlowskija,  I did not find the problem on c++ code, and all the tests is working nice, I need to go deeper on that to find the problem
<nik90> balloons: Error: Check network connection and try again
<mivoligo> mzanetti: not working :(
<balloons> nik90, bingo.. I would love to see the command line output of that to see what response you get
<balloons> nik90, is your phone in english?
<nik90> balloons: yes phone is in english
<gerlowskija> renatu: Ok, I'll try trimming things down to a small snippet I can put on the bug.  Can you point me at the test you were referring to (just for my own curiosity?)
<nik90> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403208/
<balloons> nik90, thank you much, that's helpful
<renatu> gerlowskija, my c++ unit tests on https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk
<nik90> balloons: also I noticed that when the OSK is visible, I cannot scroll the UI to reach the submit button
<nik90> balloons: you need to use a Flickable
<gerlowskija> renatu: ok, thanks for helping me look at this.  I'll post a small snippet in an hour or two..have to log off and take care of a few things first
<balloons> nik90, that I don't think I know how to do properly
<nik90> balloons: got the code lying around some where? Should be an easy MP of about 20-30 lines of code
<balloons> nik90, I pushed the bugfix for not being able to submit to the store. Give it a few mins and look for the update if you would. I'd like to make sure you can submit it :-)
<nik90> sure np
<balloons> nik90, yes the code is in lp:~nskaggs/+junk/feedback-app
<balloons> it doesn't have a real home yet
<balloons> go as wild as you like, I'm sure there's many things you would change, haha
<nik90> :)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<nik90> balloons: works
<balloons> nik90, good, so at least no more showstopping bug :-)
<balloons> many thanks for the debugging
<nik90> balloons: yup..although someone already commented before the fix :/
<nik90> balloons: btw is it okay if I move the submit button to the header like all other apps do?
<balloons> nik90, I actually wanted to do that
<nik90> oh cool
<balloons> nik90, but yea, go for it. .I'm happy to include whatever nice tweaks you can offer
<balloons> it's not a designed UI persay :-)
<jdstrand> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> jdstrand, in regards to bug 1315386 ... we could just limit to importing to only ~/Music/Imported (non translated) ? would this be an acceptable solution?
<ubot5> bug 1315386 in Ubuntu Music App "music-app should run under confinement under click" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315386
<ahayzen> jdstrand, and would the permission you stated in the comment allow for us (content-hub) to create the Imported folder if it didn't exist?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: so, we would add @{HOME}/Music/Imported to write_path in the security policy. that is better, but that is still not the ideal since it will have to be manually reviewerd
<jdstrand> ahayzen: content-hub doesn't run under the app's confinement, so it can create it
<jdstrand> I think what is missing is a way for 3rd party media apps to hook into the system directories
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ok good.... the idea of a symlink sounded interesting as well but how could we get that to work? and would that work with multiple apps?
<ahayzen> yeah
<jdstrand> I think for now, @{HOME}/Music/Imported is as good as we are going to get
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ok i'll mod it so we always push files into Imported (with no translation) ... and then have a play about putting confinement back on
<ahayzen> jdstrand, thanks for your suggestions
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: btw... I merged you branch on tagger. thanks
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: thanks for merging it
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: well, I reworked the whole build system to cmake so we can now build/run it with the SDK
<nerochiaro> \o/ !
<mzanetti> while doing that, I incorporated your changes
<ahayzen> elopio, ping
<ahayzen> jdstrand, are things like this expected in the logs when running confined? libust[8045/8054]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<elopio> ahayzen: pong.
<jdstrand> ahayzen: yes. lttng is not allowed to confined apps
<jdstrand> that is perfectly normal
<jdstrand> (it unfortunate that it is in the logs)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ok thanks ... is it something "upstream" to us that is causing it?
<ahayzen> elopio, I started investigating why ms2 doesn't work with our fixtures...
<ahayzen> This line looks like a possible lead http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk/view/head:/src/daemon/scannerdaemon.cc#L128
<ahayzen> elopio, As this is fixed even if you change your HOM
<ahayzen> >>> os.environ["HOME"] = "/tmp"
<ahayzen> >>> print(os.environ.get("HOME"))
<ahayzen> >>> GLib.get_user_special_dir(GLib.USER_DIRECTORY_MUSIC)
<ahayzen> '/home/andy/Music
<jdstrand> ahayzen: it is nothing you are doing wrong. it is part of the platform
<ahayzen> elopio, This then means when ms2 spins up it doesn't see the tmp Music folder we have created.
<ahayzen> jdstrand, cool thanks
<ahayzen> elopio, does ^^ sound plausible?
<elopio> ahayzen: I see. It sounds you are right. But those directories generally are relative to $HOME.
<elopio> ahayzen: can you try setting the HOME with initctl ?
<elopio> initctl --set-env HOME=/tmp --global
<ahayzen> elopio, yeah thats what i thought but when playing about in python i couldn't get it to change.... ok i'll try that thanks
<elopio> wait, it's not --set-env
<ahayzen> elopio, and you would expect for us to have to restart the service right? ... eg do a $ stop mediascanner-2.0 and then start or a restart ?
<elopio> initctl set-env
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, I suppose that would be needed.
<ahayzen> elopio, ok let me try this again in my VM
<elopio> ahayzen: actually, I don't expect you to do anything. I expect the mediascanner devs to start working on the testability helpers as soon as RTM is done.
<elopio> I'm looking for support from management on this request.
<ahayzen> elopio, idk why the current mocking is failing on device since #244 ..but i'm hoping if we can get this to work it'll work on device as well
<ahayzen> elopio, yeah proper helpers would be useful..i spotted how they do it in c++ .. but couldn't see any way of doing it in python? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk/view/head:/test/test_qml.cc
<elopio> ahayzen: that's cool. If they just need to expose what they are doing on their own tests, maybe it will be quick for them.
<ahayzen> elopio, hopefully
<elopio> store.insert. That's the kind of things I'd like to see us using.
<ahayzen> elopio, yeah same
<ahayzen> jdstrand, which log do i look at these days to see apparmor denials?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: tail -f /var/log/syslog|grep DEN
<ahayzen> jdstrand, the last thing i have in my syslog is from Aug 20 ?!
<jdstrand> ahayzen: yeah, there is a bug on that
 * jdstrand gets bug
<ahayzen> oh it is too big or something?
<jdstrand> and workaround
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> syslog probably has the wrong owner
<jdstrand> ls -l /var/log/syslo
<jdstrand> syslog*
<ahayzen> ah ... -rw-r----- 1 usermetrics adm  10146897 Aug 20 13:31 syslog
<ahayzen> usermetrics?
<jdstrand> bug 1363129
<ubot5> bug 1363129 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "No more syslog update after the 21st of August" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363129
<jdstrand> ahayzen: do:
<jdstrand> sudo stop rsyslog
<jdstrand> sudo chown syslog:adm /var/log/syslog
<jdstrand> sudo start rsyslog
<ahayzen> jdstrand, thanks things are appearing now :)
<jdstrand> cool
 * ahayzen wonders if this is in any way related to when usermetrics stopped working..
<jdstrand> I've been wondering what happened to usermetrics
<ahayzen> apparently it is working on krillin
<charles> dpm (and nik90), I marked bug #1372065 as a duplicate since it was really three separate bug reports, two were dupes and one was by Design
<ubot5> bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "duplicate for #1372065 Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361702
<renatu> charles, nik90 , could you guys help me to test that? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1371341/+merge/235452
<jdstrand> ahayzen: 1359022
<ahayzen> so maybe it is just a wrong owner somewhere? as half of my logs are owned by usermetrics it looks a bit suspicious
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yep i confirmed that bug ;)
<charles> dpm, though I kind of agree with your point about separating calendar and alarm events, you may want to separate that point out into its own ticket and assign it to Design for consideration...
<nik90> renatu: but I couldn't reproduce it in the first place :/
<nik90> charles: bug 1372112
<ubot5> bug 1372112 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarms is not triggered anymore from image 247 onwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372112
<ahayzen> jdstrand, note that is basically around the same date as well?
<charles> nik90, !
<nik90> charles: yup, I was shocked as well
<jdstrand> ahayzen: $ sudo ls -l /var/lib/usermetrics/
<jdstrand> total 28
<jdstrand> -rw-r--r-- 1 messagebus usermetrics 22528 Aug 21 11:05 usermetrics6.db
<jdstrand> I'm guessing that is wrong
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah probably
<charles> renatu, will test your MR after I look at this bug nik90's reporting
<renatu> charles, ok thanks
<jdstrand> ahayzen: fyi, bug #1372502
<ubot5> bug 1372502 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "usermetrics stopped working some time ago due to wrong group for files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372502
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i can't seem to get the permissions right to allow content-hub imports... it creates the Imported folder but nothing appears inside...
<jdstrand> and yea, now my usermetrics are working again
<jdstrand> ahayzen: you might talk to kenvandine about content-hub
<ahayzen> jdstrand, all i see related to music in the logs is...  apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_bind"  bus="session" name="org.freedesktop.Application" mask="bind" pid=13069 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631" ?
<jdstrand> I think that is harmless
<ahayzen> ok
<jdstrand> ahayzen: we can't allow that btw, and newer appamor-easyprof-ubuntu will silence that denial
<jdstrand> ahayzen: but you can add this to /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631:
<jdstrand>   dbus (bind) name="org.freedesktop.Application",
<jdstrand> then run apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631:
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i tried putting the write path as @{HOME}/Music/Imported/ and as the one you said in the bug...and tried it with a read_path as well
<jdstrand> (drop the colon of that last sommand)
<jdstrand> command*
<jdstrand> and try again to confirm that
<ahayzen> ok thanks
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i see "owner @{HOME}/Music/Imported/** rwk," at the end of that file so assume that means i did it right?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, it still fails with that tweak...and is see this as well apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_signal"  bus="session" path="/com/canonical/unity/scopes" interface="com.canonical.unity.scopes" member="InvalidateResults" name=":1.12" mask="receive" pid=14180 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631" peer_pid=2489 peer_profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0"
<jdstrand> oh, that is interesting
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i think that is how ms2 refreshes the models?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ^^ may have been there before just i may have read unity/scopes and didn't spot that it was actually music
<jdstrand> ahayzen: can you add this to /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631:
<jdstrand>  dbus (receive) bus=session peer=/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0,
<vitimiti> hi
<jdstrand> ahayzen: then do: sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631
<ahayzen> jdstrand, AppArmor parser error for /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631 in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631 at line 602: invalid dbus conditional "peer" ?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: whoops
<jdstrand> dbus (receive) bus=session peer=(name=/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0),
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i still got apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_signal"  bus="session" path="/com/canonical/unity/scopes" interface="com.canonical.unity.scopes" member="InvalidateResults" name=":1.12" mask="receive" pid=14625 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631" peer_pid=2489 peer_profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0"
<jdstrand> ahayzen: is this on utopic or rtm?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, utopic
<ahayzen> jdstrand, #250
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i assume we can ignore the warning when it is parsing the profile? Warning from profile com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631 (/var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631): downgrading extended network unix socket rule to generic network rule
<jdstrand> ahayzen: yeah, don't worry about that last one
<jdstrand> the upcoming kernel will make that go away
<ahayzen> \o/
<charles> nik90, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1372112/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372112 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarms is not triggered anymore from image 247 onwards" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jdstrand> ahayzen: can you paste me the profile?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, as in the apparmor.json or the on in /var/lib?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: the one in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<nik90> charles: I will flash latest devel-proposed with a wipe and check again
<ahayzen> jdstrand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8404006/
<tyhicks> hi jdstrand
<jdstrand> ahayzen: and you ran 'sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631'?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, let me double check
<jdstrand> ahayzen: did you restart the music app?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yep i see this when i ran the parser... type=1400 audit(1411400062.820:449): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631" pid=15488 comm="apparmor_parser"
<jdstrand> ahayzen: that is fine. that says you reloaded the profile
<ahayzen> jdstrand, then when i run the import i get the same thing
<jdstrand> ahayzen: can you repaste the denial for tyhicks?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ubuntu-phablet dbus[2474]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_signal"  bus="session" path="/com/canonical/unity/scopes" interface="com.canonical.unity.scopes" member="InvalidateResults" name=":1.12" mask="receive" pid=15654 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.631" peer_pid=2489 peer_profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0"
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ahayzen is seeing that denial ^ with this profile: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8404006/
<jdstrand> tyhicks: note, this rule: dbus (receive) bus=session peer=(name=/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0),
<jdstrand> tyhicks: is that bug #1362469 cropping up?
<ubot5> bug 1362469 in dbus (Ubuntu) "AppArmor unrequested reply protection generates unallowable denials" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362469
<jdstrand> tyhicks: he is on utopic
<ahayzen> jdstrand, even if we fix this... do we think that is preventing the files from actually going into the folder? I think that is just the dbus message back from ms2 to invalidate the models as it has spotted the new (empty) folder to scan?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, so do i need to talk to kenvandine about why the move isn't working?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: The peer conditional looks wrong
<tyhicks> jdstrand: is /usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0 supposed to be a label?
<jdstrand> oh, yes it is
<tyhicks> then peer=(label=/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0) is what he needs
<dpm> hi charles, thanks. That's fine, I'll file a separate bug and add a bug task for ubuntu-ux (re: separating events and alarms)
<jdstrand> I feel silly
<charles> dpm, sounds good, thanks
<jdstrand> ahayzen: can you modify for what tyhicks said? ^
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yep i'll try that
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yep that stops the denial  :) ... but doesn't resolve the issue
<jdstrand> ahayzen: ok, I'll update the policy to allow that dbus receive. I think now you can start talking to kenvandine since you have no denials
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ok thanks i guess that will need to go in via a silo? and a future image?
<jdstrand> my change? it will be in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.26. I will be uploading that in a few minutes
<ahayzen> jdstrand, sweet thanks :)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, and for the usermetrics did you have to restart your phone for the greeter to start displaying them?
<dpm> charles, although, on bug 1372065 there is still the issue about events having an alarm icon (vs. an event icon) and launching the clock app instead of the calendar. Should I file a second separate report about that?
<ubot5> bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "duplicate for #1372065 Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361702
<jdstrand> ahayzen: no. I just changed the ownership, sent myself a text and then saw it was picked up
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> eh i restarted and its now working
<mihir> hey nik90
<jdstrand> cool
<nik90> dpm: that is bug 1317861
<ubot5> bug 1317861 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarm icon inappropriately shown for reminders too" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317861
<dpm> nik90, ah, hadn't noticed, thanks!
<charles> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1372065/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "duplicate for #1372065 Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged]
<ahayzen> jdstrand, thanks for your help :) time for food me thinks
<jdstrand> np
<mihir> nik90: can you review this MR , when you get time , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<jdstrand> tyhicks: thanks for the 2nd set of eyes
<tyhicks> jdstrand: np - I had to stare at it for a while
<nik90> mihir: yeah sure, it should go in today most likely (if no AP issues)
<mihir> nik90: yeah , the Jenkins was because merge conflicts i believe
<nik90> mihir: btw w.r.t Akiva's all day event branch, please make sure to test it patiently and ensure they appear correctly before approving.
<mihir> nik90: yeah , i'll do testing regressionaly today. and i would also request you to do final approve ,
<nik90> mihir: ok
<dpm> mihir, when you've got a minute, do you think you could look at the inline comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/FixedMultipleBugs/+merge/235359 ? I think they should be easy to fix, and it'd be good to get that branch approved
<mihir> dpm: i am on it :)
<dpm> \o/
<mihir> dpm: even i was thinking why you need space after / before if breakets..:|
<dpm> :)
<mihir> dpm: if we do Repat , it would be repeating again on the hedear, would you mind if i change that to Occurence ?
<dpm> mihir, it wouldn't be repeating, the header says "Repeats"
<mihir> dpm: fixed :)
<nik90> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1372112/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372112 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarms is not triggered anymore from image 247 onwards" [Undecided,Invalid]
<charles> nik90, good, I guess :?
<charles> nik90, if you see it again, please ping me immediately
<nik90> charles: ofc yes :)
<nik90> definitely
<dpm> mihir, hm, re-added the inline comment. That still does not seem to be fixed
<mihir> dpm: ahhh , sorry i did auto-idedent too , i thought it should have taken care.
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> I think there is an option in Qt Creator to prettify code that puts the right spacing and all
<dpm> I can't remember the shortcut, though
<nik90> mihir, dpm: Ctrl+i
<mihir> nik90: i did , but it still didn't idnted space :(
<nik90> mihir: ofc first select all code ctrl+a and then ctrl+i
<mihir> nik90: yeah :) i use that
<nik90> mihir: that won't fix issues like missing space between if()
<nik90> that you should take care of ;)
<mihir> hmm okay , got it :D
<charles> renatu, WfM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1371341/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371341 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurrring alarms stop working after a while" [Critical,New]
<charles> nik90, is there a setting in the clock-app reboot that makes the app behave as American users would expect?
<nik90> charles: what do you mean by as American users would expect?
<nik90> you mean the time formats?
<charles> nik90, eg, 12h time when setting a clock and the weekdays being Sunday-through-Saturday on the Repeat day list
<charles> s/setting a clock/setting an alarm/
<nik90> charles: I am afraid the SDK timepicker doesn't obey user locale :/
<nik90> charles: as for the Repeat day list, that I can fix
<nik90> so what's the order that you would expect in that list?
<nik90> At the moment it is Mon - Sun.
<nik90> charles: bug 1338138
<ubot5> bug 1338138 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Time Picker component does not respect user locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338138
<charles> nik90, in the US, the week begins with Sunday
<nik90> charles: ah ok..can you report a bug for the repeat days bug, should be a simple fix
<charles> nik90, sure
<nik90> charles: any other places where the user locale is not followed?
<charles> nik90, not that I see. The rest looks good wrt locale :)
<nik90> cool
<charles> I figured as much already since he's always taking point on the ubuntu-ui-toolkit bugfixes, but looking at DatePicker.qml's history, looks like zsombi would be the one to take point on bug #1338138
<ubot5> bug 1338138 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Time Picker component does not respect user locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338138
<nik90> charles: can you also confirm bug 1371694
<ubot5> bug 1371694 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TimePicker behaves erratically after changing system timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371694
<zsombi> nik90: time picker is alwasy using 24h format, as we don't have design to show AM/PM tumbler
<zsombi> charles: ^ so, the DatePicker in that sense WAD
<zsombi> charles: nik90: as soon as we get design to show AP/PM tumbler, we can implement that as well :)
<charles> zsombi, it's a tumbler that says "AM", "PM"... not difficult?
<charles> zsombi, I suspect the issue there is Design is in London :-)
<zsombi> charles: es... and then design sais what's that crap, remove it :D
<zsombi> charles: yes :)
<charles> zsombi, could you assign 1338138 to the proper designer then, so this can get some love?
<nik90> hehe :P
<nik90> zsombi: I can bring this up with my designer and get a quick resolution if you want :D
<charles> IMO The Right Thing would be for America to go 24 + metric, and for America and Europe to both switch to China's date format
<charles> I'll file a bug for that
<nik90> lolz
<zsombi> nik90: I added design to the bug
<zsombi> not sure whom to pick
<nik90> gventuri
<nik90> nvr mind I will talk to him tomorrow about this
<zsombi> nik90: it doesn't want to assign it to him...
<mihir> nik90: is it good to get index based on string ?
<mihir> nik90: like this , Defines.recurrenceLabel.indexOf(i18n.tr("On Weekdays"))
<mihir> to get index of On weekdays.
<zsombi> nik90: LP sais there's no gventuri or such there...
<nik90> zsombi: its giorgio-venturi
<zsombi> nik90: no items matched LP sais
<zsombi> nik90: is the project Ubuntu UX??
<nik90> yup its ubuntu-ux
<nik90> https://launchpad.net/~giorgio-venturi
<zsombi> nik90: check teh bug pls, no matter what I do it sais it cannot find that person...
<mihir> nik90: i just used it remove hard coded index.
<nik90> zsombi: that's becaue you don't have permissions
<zsombi> nik90: :P
<t1mp> nerochiaro: do you know if this bug is still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1236360
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236360 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.anchorToKeyboard doesn’t resize the contents in landscape orientation" [High,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> t1mp: not really sure, i would have to write a test app and try
<t1mp> nerochiaro: ok.. that was what I was trying to avoid doing ;)
<renatu> charles, is that wrong?
<charles> renatu, no, LGTM
<renatu> charles, great
<renatu> I will try to release it as soon as possible
<renatu> thanks
<zsombi> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1370649
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370649 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Reset an alarm doesn't return the properties to their default values" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: I don't get that...
<zsombi> nik90: the pastebin sets the daysOfWeek to 96 then expects to have it as 128?
<zsombi> nik90: then, an Alarm is not created with AutoDetect, but with the dayOfWeek set from the current date, thus cannot be reset to autodetect
<zsombi> nik90: hmm, documentation states its default value is AutoDetect. So in that sense the bug is valid...
<nik90> zsombi: it sets the daysOfWeek to 96 and then resets() the alarm to check if it went back to its default value
<nik90> zsombi: is reset() async as well?
<zsombi> nik90: nope
<nik90> because in the clock app qml tests it doesnt reset properly
<nik90> causing it to fail
<zsombi> nik90: but, with that flag set, you should never get only that flag set, you should get at least teh current day set as well
<zsombi> nik90: so yes, teh bug is there in a sense that the flag itself is never set
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: however when you reset the alarm, it should reset the day to teh current day anyways
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: so the only bug there is that the AutoDetect flag is not set
<nik90> zsombi: do you also test if Alarm.Type is reset to OneTime alarm?
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps I don't have a test for that, however the reset() uses a fresh new AlarmData() constructor, which should give those values
<nik90> zsombi: I will create a more detailed bug report about it tomorrow. But there is something fish going on.
<nik90> fishy
<zsombi> nik90: the reset works in teh same way as the other methods in a sense that completion is reported with a signal.
<zsombi> nik90: however the values are reset immediately the function exits
<mihir> nik90: hi
<mihir> nik90: when you get time , could you review this MR as well ,https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/FixedMultipleBugs/+merge/235359
<charles> nik90, ping
<nik90> mihir: sure
<nik90> charles: piong
<nik90> pong
<mihir> nik90:  also , need one advice , is it good time ?
<nik90> mihir: yeah
<mihir> nik90: i am rewritting getRecurrenceString function as dpm said,
<mihir> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404721/
<mihir> nik90: now we have some index, which is out of Qt enum , so i made it conditionally , now is this a good way to do ?
<mihir> nik90: or i should go this way , Defines.recurrenceLabel.indexOf(i18n.tr("On Weekdays"))
<mihir> nik90: only concern i had in this was, if we change On Weekdays in label Enum, it will have an impact here too.
<nik90> Defines.recurrenceLabel.indexOf(i18n.tr("On Weekdays")) will not work for sure
<nik90> it is not advisable to use i18n.tr() inside a if condition
<mihir> nik90: i have used i18n in last , so it'll do the translate for sure.
<mihir> nik90: apart from that rest looks fine ?
<nik90> mihir: ask dpm if you want, but i18n inside if are not a good idea
<nik90> I am not sure
<mihir> nik90: okay, i will just write normally over there and do the i18n when i am calling this function what say ?
<nik90> it is hard to say without much context
<nik90> can you check with dpm
<mihir> nik90: okay
<mihir> nik90: bascically it defines, which Occurence you have selected
<mihir> and Qt enum provides only , Once,Daily,Weekly,Monthly & Yearly...we have in between like Mon,Wed,Fri
<mihir> nik90: i gave some comments, on that..could you provide your feedbback on that , https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/All-Day-Events-Button/+merge/235396
<mihir> feedback*
 * ahoneybun walks in
<ahoneybun> mhall119: !
<ahoneybun> I miss having data and using my pebble...
<mihir> hey popey , could you ask reneto whenever he is around , when can we have this fix done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1339020 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339020 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'd all day events shown on the previous day" [High,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to add a google account on the RTM
<ahoneybun> nvm
<mihir> balloons: ping
<mihir> balloons: can you triger Jenkins on this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<ahoneybun> mihir: what is the best channel for ubuntu-device-flash?
<mihir> ahoneybun: it is again base on your use, if you want to go for regualr updates you can use , devel-proposed
<mihir> which has daily uppdates
<ahoneybun> oh nice, I want to be in the loop
 * ahoneybun flashes to devel-proposed
<balloons> popey, did it I see mihir.. but oddly enough, the rev's don't line up on the mp
 * mihir_ waves hello to balloons :)
<mihir_> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir_, :-)
<mihir_> balloons: i didn't get you, is there anything wrong with MP ?
<balloons> mihir_, nothing for you to worry about no
<mihir_> balloons: hmm okay
 * ahoneybun installs r251
<ahoneybun> oh we have a reboot option!
<popey> heh, that option went away, now it's back!?
<ahoneybun> popey: I had it
<rickspencer3> can someone suggest a good place to see some sample code for using action buttons on a page these days?
 * ahoneybun wonders if his coverage is being hurt by Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> seems that the update wiped my google account off the phone
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> no it did not
<ahoneybun> seems the keyboard is bigger
<rickspencer3> mhall119, for some reason I suspect you can help me?
<rickspencer3> or Kaleo?
<balloons> mihir_, so you have some trunk test failures with new event looks like?
<mihir_> balloons: yes , it added one more guest called 'Delete'
<mihir_> balloons: so there are two guests, 'Delete','UX User'
<popey> oh wow yeah, the keyboard is different
<mhall119> rickspencer3: you mean with the new header?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, yeah
<ahoneybun> popey: my messages seem to send a bit faster so far as well
<popey> probably the new go-faster stripes we painted on them
<t1mp> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I can help, yeah, let me find some samples
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I can't grock how to do it from the sdk documentation
<mhall119> rickspencer3: t1mp's link gives an example
<rickspencer3> ok, t1mp that looks like what I need :0
 * rickspencer3 tries
<mhall119> head.actions: [] is just a list of Action instances
<t1mp> rickspencer3: yeah.. When you start looking on the docs of the page you have to click a few times to reach this. We need to improve that
<mhall119> rickspencer3: are you using multiple header states or just one?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I don't think I am using header stages
<rickspencer3> I have pages in tabs
<rickspencer3> I want different buttons for different tabs
<ahoneybun> popey: lol
<popey> ☻
<mhall119> ok, then just a list of Actions in head.actions should do
<rickspencer3> shucks, that sample code is not liked by QtCreator
<rickspencer3> it hates "head."
<t1mp> rickspencer3: are you importing Ubuntu.Components 1.1?
<rickspencer3> and looks like I need to do something with "Actio" as well
<rickspencer3> t1mp, yes
<rickspencer3> I created the project in QtCreator last week
<mhall119> rickspencer3: are you running trusty or utopic?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, trusty
<rickspencer3> do I need to dist-upgrade ?
<mhall119> that's why QtCreator doesn't like it
<mhall119> you don't need to, it'll run on a utopic device and emulator
<rickspencer3> but I can't run it on the desktop?
<rickspencer3> week
<mhall119> but QtC doesn't yet know how to do syntax checking against anything but the local host version of the API
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> sigh
<mhall119> rickspencer3: it's 14.10 stuff, so no you can't run it on 14.04
<t1mp> I don't think we release the new UITK stuff on trusty
<mhall119> t1mp: we don't
<mihir_> balloons: that's weired fail of test heeh
<mhall119> IIRC, the latest UITK needs the latest Qt, which would have been a nightmare to safely backport
<t1mp> on my trusty I have uitk 0.1.46 and on utopic 1.1.1214
<mihir_> popey: you got my last ping ?
<t1mp> mhall119: yes, true. The latest Qt would have to be backported first :(
<balloons> mihir_, I was asking about those test failures.. if they are in trunk or introduced by the branch
<mihir_> balloons: it is by the branch :)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: the good news is that with the work that the SDK devs put into making Kits easier to manage and use, developing against a device or emulator is much easier these days
<mihir_> balloons: it runs great on trunk.
<balloons> kl
<rickspencer3> mhall119, it doesn't look particuarly easy to me
<rickspencer3> I'm totally lost
<mhall119> rickspencer3: do you have a device handy?
<rickspencer3> yes, it's plugged in
<mhall119> rickspencer3: go to the Devices tab, your device should be the top one
<rickspencer3> mhall119, it's there, yes
<mhall119> do you gave a list of kits at the bottom of that page?
<mhall119> if not, you should have a button to create a Kit for it
<rickspencer3> I don't
<rickspencer3> it says it can create one, but there doesn't look like a way to do it
<rickspencer3> I wonder if I need to dist-upgrade to get the latest
 * rickspencer3 tries
<mhall119> it's been there for a while now...
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<mhall119> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/ is the new documentation davidcalle has been writing, should help
<rickspencer3> yeah, that big button was definitely not there
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I have noticed that on the devices page, you can't scroll down to the "Autocreate" button if it doesn't all fit on screen
<mhall119> rickspencer3: ^^ try re-sizing QtCreator to be more than the available height of your screen to see if it shows up
<mhall119> I had to do that on my x220
<mhall119> bzoltan1: zbenjamin_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1372633
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372633 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Device tab content page needs to allow vertical scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> mhall119, ok, I'll try that after I'm done updated
<mhall119> rickspencer3: it'll only affect those with small screens like me, and only for devices as the emulator details aren't long enough to push that button off the screen
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I don't have a particularly small screen
<rickspencer3> but we'll see, I'm still updating
<ahoneybun> popey: mhall119 is there a button combo for screenshots?
<popey> ahoneybun: not yet
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not yet, use phablet-screenshot from your laptop when plugged in via usb
<ettetuani> hello
<ettetuani> need some help gays
<rickspencer3> mhall119, yeah, the problem was that it was pushed off the screen
<mhall119> ettetuani: what's the problem?
<mihir_> nik90: you about ?
<nik90> mihir_: dinner
<ettetuani> problems in QT about the library
<mihir_> nik90: okay,
<ettetuani> when im adding one on windows it working correctly
<ettetuani> but in unix  !! no !!!
<ettetuani> any idea ?
<mhall119> adding one what?
<ettetuani> library c !!!!
<ettetuani> lib.a
<mhall119> trying to add it to your application or to the system?
<ettetuani> to the application
<mhall119> ok, we'll have to find somebody else to help you then, I don't know enough about C/C++ development
<ettetuani> ok  no problem ;)
<ettetuani> so
<ettetuani> what happen here ?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: once you have your kit setup you can switch to it using the button above the "Play" arrow, then clicking that arrow should run it on your device
<rickspencer3> thanks mhall119
<rickspencer3> I guess it will take quite a while to set up the kit
<mhall119> rickspencer3: if you don't have a corresponding click chroot it does, yeah
<mhall119> creating a chroot or emulator image is still very time-consuming
 * ahoneybun wonders about porting libreoffice impress remote to ubuntu
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that would be nice to have :)
<t1mp> go for it :) sounds cool!
<mhall119> even better if it worked with Evince
<mhall119> I only trust PDFs for my presentations
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I was looking for the source code
<ahoneybun> I also shared some screenshots on the Linux Action Show subreddit
<mihir_> hey nik90 , due to change of guest list in EventDetails the AP is failing.
<mihir_> nik90: if you get time then okay , else will look at tomorrow :)
<ahoneybun> the remote might be over my head..
<t1mp> ahoneybun: I don't see a library that you can easily re-use
<t1mp> I was hoping for that so then you only need to make the qml gui
<t1mp> perhaps the firefoxos version is easy to port as a webapp https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=impress_remote.git;a=tree;h=HEAD;hb=HEAD
<t1mp> mhall119: or you can try and see what happens when you apply the android converter to that app :)
<ahoneybun> yea I was looking at that t1mp I cloned the git
<t1mp> convertor is probably the wrong name for it
<ahoneybun> t1mp: javascript
<t1mp> ahoneybun: ubuntu has webapps, but personally I didn't work on those
<ahoneybun> t1mp: I know I have 4 webapps up on the store lol
<t1mp> ah :D
<ahoneybun> t1mp: HTML5 app lets JavaScript in
<ahoneybun> t1mp: any js exp?
<mhall119> t1mp: there isn't really a good name for it, "converter" is probably the best there is
 * ahoneybun has no idea what he is doing XD
<ahoneybun> almost time to leave for class
<ahoneybun> and... back!
<ahoneybun> how do I stop my textfield and listitem.standard from being on top of each other?
<balloons> ahoneybun, use anchors and parent items
<ahoneybun> balloons: can you shot me a link to a page about anchors and parent stuff?
<balloons> ahoneybun, probably http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/
<ahoneybun> balloons: thanks!
<ahoneybun> balloons: needs more pictures!
<balloons> :-) feel fee to file a bug, use the link on the bottom of the site
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-23
<mihir> hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, how goes it?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: doing great, I commented on your MR. could you please look at that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> didn't see that in my inbox... sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah yah thats a good idea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll tackle that in a bit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good suggestion btw
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: no issues :) thanks for that
<mihir> dpm: ping
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: also one more thing , is there anyway we can remove that radius from the button ,or you can use rectangle over there?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yah that should be easy. let me first just get this patch through though, rather than having to complicate things by programming a rectangle button.
<dpm> hi mihir
<dpm> mihir, would you mind top-approving the .pot file MR too?
<mihir> dpm: done :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mihir, awesome, thanks!
<mihir> dpm: need some inputs , let me know when you have time
<dpm> mihir, feel free to ask, I should have time now
<mihir> dpm: i re-write getReccurence string function like this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8408759/
<mihir> dpm: now as we have some custom recurrence option , which doesn't exists in Qt enum so we had to do it manually
<mihir> dpm: so as of now added more comments , to be more precise
<mihir> dpm: is that fine to have like this ?
<dpm> I'm still looking at it, just a minute
<dpm> mihir, I've fixed the indentation a bit and added a few comments. I still think that redefining the indexes makes the code error prone and difficult to follow, but this could be a start. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8408832/
<mihir> dpm: an option would be we might have to remove the custom options we have provided , like Mon , Wed , Fri & Tue, Thu
<dpm> mihir, it's strange that the qt recurrence rules don't support this
<mihir> dpm: yup , but we added this to support Google Calendar ,
<mihir> dpm: we can remove these and just have weekly , and choose days, that could solve this problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<popey> zbenjamin_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/reminders-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233743 fails - can you take a look pls?
<zbenjamin_> popey: ok
<popey> zbenjamin_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/ubuntu-rssreader-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233706 also
<dpm> mihir, no, let's not remove functionality for now. I wonder if we could create a new enum that is a superset of the Qt enum instead of just numerical indexes
<justCarakas> morning all
<mihir> dpm: okay, no issues, thanks for your inputs.
<zbenjamin_> popey: should work now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Any ubuntu terminal app devs here? I got the font to change in the preferences, however the effect only shows up after I restart
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyone have any suggestions to why that is?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: dont think so, swordfish is the terminal developer's nick
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, thanks
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: feel free to drop him a mail, he's quick to reply
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is checking lp
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: pm'ed you his address
<dholbach> beuno, I got a few oopses, when trying to review the app with the id 899
<Akiva-Thinkpad> got it; thanks
<dholbach> popey, ^ did that happen to you too?
<popey> dholbach: yes, mentioned it to the guys last night and it's fixed, needs deploying
<dholbach> ah, great!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<mihir> hey popey
<popey> yo
<mihir> popey: there are couple of bugs we need to get fix from EDS side, can you talk to reneto when you see him did his nick changed ?
<popey> he is sometimes on as renatu i think.
<popey> mihir: got bug numbers?
 * mihir gets bugs numbers
<popey> thanks
<mihir> popey: here is the list bug #1339020 , bug #1364653 ,bug #1362781 , bug #1309042
<ubot5> bug 1339020 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'd all day events shown on the previous day" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339020
<ubot5> bug 1364653 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Daily Recurring Events need refresh to appear when created from DayView" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364653
<ubot5> bug 1362781 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After date recurrence end is not functioning." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362781
<ubot5> bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309042
<mihir> popey: out of these only one is wish list,
<popey> thanks mihir
<popey> not convinced by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1339020
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339020 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'd all day events shown on the previous day" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> thats just the arrow on the bubble. I thought we were re-designing the all day events to show it differently?
<popey> mihir: left a comment/suggestion on it though
<mihir> popey: all day MR is in review, it'll look like http://i.imgur.com/3cJfaUi.jpg
<mihir> i have left some suggestion on that MR, so Akiva-Thinkpad will take care of those.
<popey> mihir: what happens when you tap one?
<popey> lols "water popey's garden" ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, ah i guess I'll do that right now
<mihir> popey: if there is only one event, it takes you to the day view , if there are multiple we'll show list
<mihir> popey: and based on your selection it takes you to day view
<mihir> popey: one more bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1372599
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372599 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Wrong time zone for calendar sync" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> popey: if you create an event from google calendar , after sync the time gets change
<popey> oh nice.
<popey> I'll poke renato when he's online thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Restless Legs Awareness Day! :-D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, hey I just realized, since the button encapsulates multiple events, there is no way to set its color.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad does a victory dance
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<nik90> mzanetti, zsombi: Hey, can anyone of you help me with a qml test that is failing?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Terminal App now has font selection
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err if I can get it to merge~
<zsombi> nik90: which one is that
<nik90> mzanetti, zsombi: The test is at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/focus-textfields-automatically/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_alarmRepeat.qml
<nik90> zsombi: the failure is happening in the cleanup() function
<mzanetti> nik90: isn't that an async operation?
<mzanetti> ah right
<nik90> mzanetti: apparently not since I checked with zsombi yesterday
<nik90> but either way I use tryCompare()
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah i got that now i'll do more testing and if no issues i'll try to get it merge
<zsombi> nik90: what are the values you get?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, thanks I appreciate that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ANYBODY able to provide a list of the fonts that will be installed by default on ubuntu touch?
<nik90> zsombi: I am getting 1, instead of 0
<mzanetti> Akiva-Thinkpad: find /usr/share/fonts/
<nik90> zsombi: the funny thing is if I comment out test_alarmObjectSetsSwitchStatus() then everything works as expected
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mzanetti, I don't have a device unfortunately. would you mind providing a dump?
<nik90> zsombi: not sure how that testcase can affect the cleanup function
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or should I poke around one of the images?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: are you basically hiding button by keeping it's height , 0.01 ?
<mzanetti> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409457/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah ; its a bad work around
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, the reason why I can't set it to invisible, is because the row will shrink, and the buttons will lose position
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the reason why I can't set the opacity to 0, is because then it blocks the flickable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I wonder if I could set the z though to be ... way back... hmmmm
<zsombi> nik90: uhm... what is AlarmRepeat?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, what do you think?
<nik90> zsombi: where?
<zsombi> nik90: in your test :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie | mzanetti
<ubot5> mzanetti: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<nik90> zsombi: ah that is basically a page which allows the user to set the alarm.daysOfWeek.
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> zsombi: it has listitems for different days of the week
<nik90> zsombi: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/focus-textfields-automatically/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmRepeat.qml
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so that will alter the daysOfWeek, ain't it?
<zsombi> nik90: that will also affect the _alarm dtata
<nik90> zsombi: it only affects it when you press on the listitem to change the alarm.daysofweek
<nik90> zsombi: which is why, I load the page, and then call the reset() function
<nik90> just by loading the page, it shouldn't change any alarm value
<zsombi> nik90: well, are you sure that AlarmRepeat does not set it back?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: left comment ,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay thanks
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: that's very ugly workaround , i would expect to use visible property
<nik90> zsombi: I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409468/
<zsombi> nik90: try to print out the onTypeChanged on the Alarm
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: there must be something which blows that value up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, visible doesnt work.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: getting errors ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, no; if its not visible, the row contracts.
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: hey, does the ubuntu sdk generate a run target our of the .desktop's file Exec line?
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: that's totally confusing imo...
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: any better ideas?
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: I always have 2 run targets with the same name
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hmmm , this is really not good practice, lets get nik90 suggestion
<mihir> nik90: hey
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: one of them is always broken
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, so for example, if there was no event on sunday, but an event on monday, the event would appear under sunday.
<nik90> mihir: hey
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: yeah, that is the default thats coming from the cmake plugin, i can not change that without breaking plain cmake projects
<mihir> nik90: got some time ?
<nik90> mihir: sort of
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: yeah, you should not change that :)
<mihir> nik90: could you help to review this MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/All-Day-Events-Button/+merge/235396
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: don't have a better idea atm... but feels broken as is imo
<mihir> nik90: Akiva-Thinkpad i have already added my inline comments, if you can suggest something good on that would be great !!
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: yes, the api should at least give me a way to make sure my runconfig is the default
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: with a priority for example
<zbenjamin_> balloons: they do that for the buildconfigs
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: but that one rarely works for me
<zbenjamin_> balloons: oh sorry that ^ was for mzanetti
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: which one?
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_:  the .desktop file generated one
<mzanetti> well, dunno tbh... they have the same name
<zbenjamin_> mzanetti: the desktop file created one gives you no options you can change
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I'll toss the question on ask ubuntu
<mihir> nik90: did you got my message last night ? i did that regarding failure in EventDetails MR
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how to get a row to not contract when an item is invisible.
<mzanetti> zbenjamin_: ah... I see... no its the cmake one that is broken when I first open a project
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: then I have to clone that, and then it starts working
<zsombi> nik90: I have a feeling that the checkbox initialization actually alters it...
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: huh?
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: yeah... open a project. e.g. the reminders skd compat branch
<mzanetti> then close it, open it again.
<mzanetti> run config will be broken
<mzanetti> create a new, default one, and it'll work again
<mzanetti> until you restart qtcreator
<nik90> zsombi: the onTypeChanged signal is triggered in that function and ends with a 1 when the test is finished. But I figured it should fix itself in the cleanup case.
<zbenjamin> ok that is weird
<nik90> zsombi: I will have to do print() statements everywhere to see what happens
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: the cmake one or the ubuntu one?
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: I think the cmake one
<mzanetti> didn't know how to distinguish them till now :D
<nik90> mihir: let me look
<mzanetti> lemme try again
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: weird ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, http://askubuntu.com/questions/527397/how-to-make-sure-a-row-or-column-does-not-contract-when-an-items-visible
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: but this is now for a very long time already in the ubuntu sdk... forces me to recreate a run target every time I open a project
<zsombi> nik90: well, you have a binding to checkbox's checked proeprty, which is altered in case the alarm type changes.... that leads to onCheckedChanged, which may again blow up teh alarm data...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, http://askubuntu.com/questions/527397/how-to-make-sure-a-row-or-column-does-not-contract-when-an-items-visible you too, as this is the issue atm
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: and now that I have 2 of them with the same name, I always pick the wrong one first
<mihir> nik90: i'll try too look that it ,but if you know the fix for that would help to close it fast, the issue is regarding Guests, so the result set has two guests 'Delete','Ux User'  instead of 'UX User'
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks :)
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: sorry :/ probably i should find a way to kill the other runconfig
<zsombi> nik90: do a print before and after the reset, one in teh onTypeChanged and one in the onCheckedChanged
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah when I get an answer I'll update.
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: I'm not sure its a good idea to kill the cmake one...
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: if you ask me, we should have a proper make target for the executable and only use that one
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti I fixed problems with my chroot, but now I have this error when I try to create a click package for reminders. Any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409515/
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: how do i attach gdb then?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: or pass it arguments
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: yeah... its probably a bit more complex.... anyways, confirming that the SDK breaks the cmake generated run target on restart
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: and on the phone i still need to use the other approach, i would like to have the same codepath as much as possible
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: also happens with unity for instance, where we don't have a click package
<nik90> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409520/
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: interesting, also when you disable the ubuntu plugin?
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: need to try. gotta run to a meeting now. bbiab
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ok
<zsombi> nik90: I do not see any hints from onChenckedChanged, do you have prints there?
<nik90> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409535/
<nik90> zsombi: If I set a wait(5000) between alarmRepeatPageLoader.sourceComponent = undefined and  _alarm.reset() the tests pass then
<nik90> zsombi: so its the component.onDestruction which takes some time to do its work
<zsombi> nik90: aham... well, you better use SignalSpys than wait 5 secs!
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I need to read up on SignalSpys
<zsombi> nik90: or use waitForRendering if the sourceComponent causes rendering changes
<nik90> zsombi: I use waitForRendering() to check if the page has loaded
<nik90> zsombi: not sure how to use it to check if the page has been unloaded
<zsombi> nik90: pretty simple: you declare one, and if you need to wait for a signal simply use wait(), if you need to check how many times the signal was emitted, check count
<nik90> signalspy should be the way to go
<zsombi> nik90: well, both cause rendering, loading and uloading, right?
<nik90> true
<zsombi> SignalSpy{ target: object; signalName: "whateverSignal"} and call the spy's clean() func each time in cleanup!!
<zsombi> nik90: ^ of course you need to use an id as well :)
<nik90> cool thnx
<nik90> zsombi: I tried SignalSpy { id: spy; target: alarmRepeatPageLoader.item; signalName: "destroyed" } since thats the signal that causes the issue. But signal spy says it cannot find any such signal. I tried different combinations like "Destruction", "Destroyed"...no luck.
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti nevermind, I merged mzanetti's branch with zbenjamin's cmake branch and now all works well (thanks zbenjamin btw :-)
<zsombi> nik90: because dude, teh onDestruction is an attached signal :)
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: even though i don't know what you are referring to, you are welcome ;)
<nik90> zsombi: I figured we always do "On" + signal name..
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, the cmake branch for reminders app :-)
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/revision/253
<zsombi> nik90: that's teh slot attached to teh signal
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: naaais :)
<zsombi> nik90: try target: alarmRepeatPageLoader.itemComponent, then signalName: "destruction"
<zsombi> nik90: sorryitem.Component
<zsombi> damn spaces!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nik90> holy cow that worked!
<nik90> the tests pass
<nik90> I thought loader.item should refer to its dynamically loaded item
<mihir> nik90: you writing all clock test in QML or just unit tests ?
<nik90> zsombi: oh btw I read at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-loader.html that "Since QtQuick 2.0, Loader is able to load any type of object; it is not restricted to Item types." So I can use it to dynamicaaly load the alarm model
<nik90> mihir: all
<nik90> zsombi: :D
<zsombi> nik90: oh, nice!
<mihir> nik90: ahhh , that's great :D
<nik90> mihir: my 10 qml tests take less than 5 secs to finish, while the 3 AP tests take about several minutes...so awesome speed improvement
<mihir> nik90: wow that's awesome , calendar has long way to go :)
<mihir> nik90: so you planning to convert all of them  and depreciate AP ?
<nik90> mihir: long time goal yes
<nik90> mihir: at the moment (+ with another branch), the qml test coverage is higher than the current AP coverage ;)
<mihir> nik90: okay understood..
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm ok with https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/optimize/+merge/235340, if you want you can topapprove it
<dpm> rpadovani, sounds good to me, then
<nik90> zsombi: I get the QWarn that "TypeError: Cannot read property 'Component' of null" pointing at the signal spy target alarmRepeatPageLoader.item.Component. The tests still pass though.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Oh by the way everyone; if you didnt hear; Freenode was compromised the other day, and they suggest you reset your passwords
<justCarakas> meh :s
<Akiva-Thinkpad> youll be sowwy!
<nik90> zsombi: this worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409745/
<justCarakas> maybe after dinner :p
<justCarakas> where the passwords on freenode encrypted Akiva-Thinkpad ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, no clue; I heard it on techsnap yesterday
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the security and systems administrators podcast
<justCarakas_eati> k, thanks for the headsup
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;)
<mihir> this is amazing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC_0NzJ2mWA
<dpm> popey, does this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/reminders-app/update-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232970 need a framework update too?
<popey> dpm: don't think so. it's ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 and policy 1.2..?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb
<dpm> popey, it, is, yea
<nik90> DanChapman: hey, when are you going to release new version of Dekko with the new listitem designs?
 * nik90 eagerly waits for it
<DanChapman> nik90: :-D hopefully today. Just wrapping up some little bits
<nik90> DanChapman: woohoo :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> libEGL warning: failed to create a pipe screen for i965
<mihir> nik90: when you get time could you review that MR , and provide your feedback ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyone have a clue what that means? I clicked somewhere random in my sdk, somewhere in the debug, and now my terminal app doesnt want to display
<Akiva-Thinkpad> restart didnt fix
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey quick question, in your MR, why do you set the height to 0.01?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: sry if this was asked before
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, twas :P simple
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because hiding it causes the row to condense
<anas> hey guys.. i just installed the qt creator ... there was someting in the setup about creating an emulator that i skipped by mistake... how can i create and test apps on emulators?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and opacity still blocks the flickable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, I asked a question on ask ubuntu on how to do this properly; hide the component without the row shrinking
<Akiva-Thinkpad> am just waiting on an answer. Does that make sense?
<nik90> anas: You should be able to go to the Devices tab and create a emulator there.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I don't think you can do that
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Rows will contract when its children's visiblity is changed to false
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: But I understand the issue
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah so I am looking for a work around
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, one thing I havn't tried is setting the z; perhaps I can place it behind everything
<anas> nik90: thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> doubt that would work though
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: would it be possible to replace the row and just go with "y" values instead?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, huh... Damn it :/  PROBABLY!!! :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :D
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I meant "x" values sry
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: give it a shot, if it doesn't work, then we go with your current workaround
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay sure
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad, mihir: Design question for you both
<nik90> Why do we hide the all day events in a popup?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, if there is multiple
<nik90> I mean realistically a user might have at most 2-3 all days event for a single day
<nik90> why not just diplay them in a column?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is a lot of screen realstate. That being said; the way it works now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if the event number is 1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> then the popup does not display
<Akiva-Thinkpad> at least on the day view
<nik90> yeah I noticed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> We should do the same for the week view
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think that would be best.
<nik90> I think we should improve the all day event button styling
<nik90> but we can get to that once you fix the height workaround
<Akiva-Thinkpad> indeed
<nik90> cool
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: there is an answer to your question
<nik90> on askubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh ?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: the answer recommmends opacity change
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah!
<nik90> why does setting opacity to 0 block the flickable?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, well the flicking
<nik90> I see that all-day events are placed on top of the flickable, but now it shouldn't be seen
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if you put your finger there, then you are technically pressing hte button
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah but you can disable that
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: set enabled: opacity === 0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and set the button to disabled
<nik90> exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but you still don't have a handle on the flickable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unless we also set the width to something unbelievably small :P
<nik90> true but it is such a small area and the user flicks in the middle
<nik90> not in the area of the allday flickable
<nik90> if you are flicking through the hours in the day view, where do you move your mouse or finger?
<nik90> I move it from the bottom to the top but never all the way to the all-day event area since my fingers dont reach all the way there
<mihir> nik90: i already suggested , but i proposed to change color of based on event color based on calendar color , but we are consolidating all evnets from all calendars.
<nik90> mihir: yup that won't work
<nik90> may be we can do that if there is only 1 all-day event
<nik90> if there are 2 or more, we use a stroke button perhaps?
<mihir> so either you suggested multiple rows stick on top for all events or the current way
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90, sorry my computer crashed
<Akiva-Mobile> if we set the opacity to 0, then we might as well set the width to 0.01
<nik90> Akiva-Mobile: do you get my message though?
<Akiva-Mobile> height*
<Akiva-Mobile> true but it is such a small area and the user flicks in the middle
<Akiva-Mobile> <nik90> not in the area of the allday flickable
<nik90> if you are flicking through the hours in the day view, where do you move your mouse or finger?
<Akiva-Mobile> thats all I got, then linux broke like a shattered windows
<nik90>  I move it from the bottom to the top but never all the way to the all-day event area since my fingers dont reach all the way there
<nik90> setting opacity to 0 is not the same hack as setting height to 0.01 :D
<Akiva-Mobile> why not just do both?
<Akiva-Mobile> anyways let me try doing z first
<nik90> because height=0.01 looks really bad
<Akiva-Mobile> see if I can hide it
<nik90> code wise
<Akiva-Mobile> yes it does... so does setting opacity to 0
<Akiva-Mobile> maybe not as bad :P
<Akiva-Mobile> anyways, I'll try z
<test_> hi
<Akiva-Mobile> hi?
<mihir> nik90: i'll try to fix our event Details MR by tonight
<justcarakas> hi
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90, yah setting the x is just way to wonky. It kind of sort of kinda only when it wants to but only if you update it later on sort of works....
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've added some sounds for towers and proposed for merging
<Akiva-Mobile> It would take a lot of code to do it that way. At least 0.01 is simple :|
<mzanetti> mivoligo: :) awesome
<mzanetti> will test tonight
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90, hmmm actually.... I did manage to make it work... I take it back...
<Akiva-Mobile> still
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I skipped those two sounds you added before
<nik90> Akiva-Mobile: why are you still with Mobile :P
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90, oh pah; that just happens to be my login. Had to visit ##linux
<mzanetti> mivoligo: should we keep them?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think so
<dpm> hi Akiva-Mobile -> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/reminders-app/update-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232970
<Akiva-Mobile> dpm, ah yah sure np
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. works for me
<Akiva-Mobile> sec how do you merge from trunk again?
<Akiva-Mobile> -m or something?
<Akiva-Mobile> nvm
<Akiva-Mobile> dpm, import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1
<Akiva-Mobile> is that still 0.1?
<Akiva-Mobile> import Evernote 0.1
<Akiva-Mobile> also that?
<Akiva-Mobile> nevermind, evernote is probably still 0.1
<dpm> Akiva-Mobile, the Evernote one should be left as it is. As per the online accounts, dbarth_ or mardy can provide more insight on the versioning
<Akiva-Mobile> dpm, yah I am just doing google searches to see if any code has started using higher versions. None so far ~
 * Akiva-Mobile carries on
<dpm> cool, thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> dpm, yep; done
<dpm> top-approved
<nik90> kalikiana: ping
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90, ping
<nik90> Akiva-Mobile: pong
<Akiva-Mobile> nik90, it is done.
<nik90> Akiva-Mobile: you replaced row?
<Akiva-Mobile> yep
<nik90> kk. I will check it out later
<Akiva-Mobile> yah
<Akiva-Mobile> i'm about to head out so
<nik90> ok
<Akiva-Mobile> later; thanks for the suggestion :P
<nik90> np, ltr
<kalikiana> nik90: pong
<nik90> kalikiana: I was told that you had issues with the header..were you referring to the clock app's multiselect mode?
<kalikiana> nik90: er I think you must be confusing me with somebody else… I have no idea of what you're referring to
<kalikiana> I'm working on text input only at the moment
<nik90> kalikiana: hmm gventuri referred to you ;)
<kalikiana> nik90: t1mp is working on the new selection mode for the header
<nik90> it could have been t1mp, not sure
<gventuri> nik90: kalikiana: I was referring to some apps crashing with the latest devel image
<gventuri> I thought you told me the issue was the header
<kalikiana> gventuri: aaaah yes. there was a faulty commit in staging which was already fixed; it never landed in an image however
<gventuri> kalikiana: right. what do I need to do to revert to the previous image? I've updated but it doesn't seemt o make any difference
<aquarius> mpt, ping
<aquarius> oops, that was a contentless ping, wasn't it? ping about your design thoughts for a simple ide for creating simple scopes.
<kalikiana> gventuri: have you used ubuntu-device-flash?
<gventuri> yes
<gventuri> you mean reflashing the phone right
<kalikiana> yes
<gventuri> yes
<nik90> elopio: hey I added the qml tests tht you requested
<nik90> elopio: I also fixed the failing tests. They should be more reliable
<nik90> popey: can you test the clicks I added to dropbox especially the location finding click since it is important one
<mihir> nik90: do you see any issues with this , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410991/
<nik90> mihir: no
<mihir> nik90: hmm okay, AP is getting one more label from that ObjectName which is 'Delete' :( phew
<mihir> nik90: no idea from where , i debugged application that is returning expected result
<nik90> strange
<mihir> nik90: yeah it is , that's why AP is failing if you see Guest list it has two users
<nik90> how did it not fail in trunk?
<mihir> it did failed in MP
<mihir> if i replace that code with the old one it passes :|
<mihir> nik90:  if you scroll to the end , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/460/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event/NewEventTestCase/test_add_new_event_with_default_values/
<mihir> result doesn't match , now see diff in Guests
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm not sure - do you know who could review https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/fix-openclipart-install-location/+merge/221997?
<karni> wow that is old :D
<vitimiti> hi
<mihir> nik90: there is no Label Called 'Delete' in that column though
<nik90> mihir: yeah I saw
<nik90> the Delete guest user shouldnt be there
<nik90> I dont know where it gets that
<nik90> did you try autopilot vis
<mihir> nik90: you mean there will be guest named Delete in AP ?
<kalikiana> nik90: ListItem.Standard has a Delete button
<mihir> kalikiana: with Label ?
<kalikiana> yes
<nik90> mihir: yes
<kalikiana> it's revealed by swiping
<nik90> mihir: how about you add objectNames to the items inside the repeater like "Guest" + index
<nik90> mihir: this way all the proper guests will have proper object names
<mihir> hmmm yeah , nik90
<mihir> kalikiana: nik90 but if it is not visible then why AP is looking for that?
<kalikiana> that I don't know… normally it won't be able select it if it hasn't been shown on screen
<kalikiana> it might as well not exist
<kalikiana> grrrrrrrr I really don't like these constant ci infrastructure problems failing flawless branches :-(
<mihir> kalikiana: hmmm okay ,
<mihir> kalikiana: i set removable : false , still it took that Delete
<kalikiana> mihir: are you doing any sort of dragging or mouse movement in your test?
<mihir> kalikiana: nope it is just reading Labels from that object
<mihir> kalikiana: to be preices , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8411110/
<kalikiana> mihir: maybe you want to add a property such as "property bool guestLabel: true" and use that when selecting the labels
<kalikiana> that should avoid the ambiguity
<mihir> kalikiana: yeah , i'll give unique objectName as well
<kalikiana> I can't see how it would select Delete… I can only guess that in this instance AP is smarter than usually; there are a few tricks to find list items especially though I don't know which one would apply here
<kalikiana> in a way it would be a good thing if AP normally were this good :-P
 * kalikiana hides
<mihir> kalikiana: hmmm
<mihir> yay, it passed :D
<kalikiana> \o/
<elopio> nik90: :) thanks.
<SoBiggi> yo guise
<SoBiggi> im on mint right now
<SoBiggi> bcuz ubuntu so bad
<SoBiggi> lol
<SoBiggi> burn
<SoBiggi> lol every1 raging
<SoBiggi> so mad
<elopio> nik90: on that test you can't be sure that the text field is focused because a previous test clicked it.
<nik90> elopio: its the first test that runs though
<nik90> but yes I can't be sure
<nik90> ideas?
<elopio> nik90: they are sorted alphabetically, so if you add a test that will go before, it won't be the case.
<elopio> what the toolkit guys do is to prepend a number.
<nik90> ah
<elopio> the docs also suggest something similar. That way at least you have a clue to make sure you keep it running first.
<nik90> so test_01_alarmtest() ?
<elopio> I don't like it, I would prefer to put it in a different file. But that doesn't seem to be a common QML pattern. So lets use a number.
<elopio> yes, something like that.
<nik90> ok
<SoBiggi> I'm so sorry.
<SoBiggi> NOT
<SoBiggi> lol
<SoBiggi> idiots
<renatu> nik90, charles , finally my alarm is working, I got it  2 days in a row
<renatu> \o/
<nik90> renatu: woohoo :D
<renatu> nik90, just one suggestion, we could add a combo button on snooze with different types
<renatu> types = values
<charles> renatu: :D
<renatu> nik90, the notification supports that
<nik90> renatu: In the notification itself?
<renatu> yes
<nik90> renatu: I will have to check with design
<nik90> elopio: done :)
<elopio> nik90: thanks. But why do you need the other two to run in order?
<nik90> elopio: I just made it uniform
<elopio> if it's not needed, I think we shouldn't rely on the ordering. Will make maintaining the order harder.
<elopio> nik90: I would put on the top the tests that need ordering.
<nik90> elopio: I just did it for the other file as well :P
<elopio> and on the bottom the ones that you don't care when will run. And try to make them all not to rely on the order.
<nik90> elopio: I will fix it
<mihir> nik90: system idecation should be done through an app , or it has to be done from system ?
<mihir> nik90: i meant notifications
<nik90> mihir: system
<nik90> elopio: done
<mihir> nik90: okay
<mihir> nik90: Bug #1372254
<ubot5> bug 1372254 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event in Calendar app not scheduled for the correct time zone." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372254
<gcollura> which are the steps to compile ubuntu-ui-toolkit on desktop?
<nik90> gcollura: qmake && make
<nik90> gcollura: there should be a readme file
<gcollura> yeah but it fails somewhere, I should have found how to compile, thanks
<gcollura> running ./gallery.sh doesn't work
<nik90> may be you dont have the depencies installed
<nik90> gcollura: sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<gcollura> that's why I hate qmake :)
<gcollura> it doesn't check for dependencies and I am used to cmake that checks everything
<gcollura> nik90, do you have any news on #1365707?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ping
<nik90> bug 1365707
<ubot5> bug 1365707 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "PageStack pop() freezes app when called from a Dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365707
<kenvandine> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> kenvandine, I'm trying to get music-app running under confinement and I'm having some issues getting the move() to work.
<ahayzen> kenvandine, I have given read/write permissions on @{HOME}/Music/Imported/ in the apparmor profile. But when I run the move method it returns false and I see the following in the mediascanner log. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411737/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, Note that if the Imported folder does not exist it creates the folder correctly but the file isn't there afterwards?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, my json profile looks something like the following http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411767/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, any ideas what could be causing this?
<ahayzen> or what is happening as ms2 seems to spot the file and then it suddenly isn't there?!
<kenvandine> ahayzen, oh... i bet content-hub cleans it up because it doesn't have the store set
<kenvandine> ahayzen, run content-hub-service with logging enabled
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<ahayzen> oh...so why was it working when unconfined? or was it not...
<kenvandine> and see if you see output that looks like it's cleaning up
<ahayzen> kenvandine, do i stop the service and then run that?
<dpm> popey, could we do an upload of Reminders? It doesn't have to be today if it's nearing your EOD, but we got the "evernote 300" bug fixed and it'd be good to get it out there
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes
<kenvandine> something like "isn't persistent, purging" in the output
<popey> dpm: sure, balloons can upload, i can review when I see it
<dpm> awesome
<ahayzen> kenvandine, how do i stop the service? lol
<bzoltan1> popey:  I need your wisdom :) I wish to make the UITK component showcase galery as a click app in the store. How should I do it? Is it possible to automatically push a store update after each release?
<kenvandine> kill it ;)
<popey> bzoltan1: how often will you update it?
<Randy_O> question: any experts on ADB in the channel? As of a few days ago, adb can't see any of my devices, anyone else seen this before?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah lol
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yeah, so i think if move is called, we need to do something to change the store property on the transfer
<kenvandine> ahayzen, please file a bug
<bzoltan1> popey: well... the UITK has new release every week or every second week. The gallery is touched when a new component is added or a significant API addition is released. That is like once  a month.
<kenvandine> ahayzen, to work around it, you can include a ContentStore in the peer.request function call
<popey> bzoltan1: ok, who owns it and releases it? You? If so, you could upload it to the store any time you like under your own ID.
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so..should it be "not working" when unconfined?
<bzoltan1> popey:  Yes, me
<kenvandine> ahayzen, not sure
<kenvandine> probably
<bzoltan1> popey:  OK, so I simple do it manually
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hang on i'll go unconfined again and double check
<kenvandine> ahayzen, should be an easy fix
<popey> bzoltan1: yes, we dont do any automagic uploads to the store (yet)
<bzoltan1> popey: All right, thank you.
 * ahayzen looks at ContentStore docs
<nik90> bzoltan1: I want my UITK release :D with its bug fixes asap :)
<nik90> gcollura: erm your sample app in that bug report is empty
<bzoltan1> nik90: The next release is available in the RTM distro
<nik90> gcollura: no code
<bzoltan1> nik90: The Utopic release must wait because of he freeze
<gcollura> nik90, oops
<bzoltan1> nik90: But the UITK trunk just got updated
<nik90> bzoltan1: damn freeze..I thought it doesn't apply to ubuntu touch components
<nik90> bzoltan1: but cool, I will run rtm devel-proposed then to get it :)
<nik90> Randy_O: you need to enable developer-mode on the phone to start the adb service
<nik90> Randy_O: you can enable it in the system-settings app -> About Phone -> Developer Mode
<Mirv> nik90: the problem is that UITK is seeded on edubuntu images which participates in the beta program...
<Randy_O> nik90, awesome, trying it now...
<gcollura> nik90, ok fixed, the code is up
<bzoltan1> nik90:  I would suggest to use the rtm images for real ... Utopic will be soon history
<nik90> bzoltan1: true, but if I need bleeding edge stuff I would need to run utopic devel-proposed, no?
<bzoltan1> Randy_O:  and set a real password
<nik90> bzoltan1: like the latest indicator-datetime for instance and other packages
<bzoltan1> nik90:  actually the RTM is the real edge ... without blood :D
<Randy_O> bzoltan1, done, I used a passcode, should I use password?
<Randy_O> nik90, it works, thanks
<nik90> Randy_O: either would work, as long as it is not a swipe :D
<bzoltan1> nik90:  The direction shoud be Utopic -> RTM, but this week for example the UITK landed first on RTM a
<nik90> Randy_O: although passcodes are easier to type
<nik90> bzoltan1: ok, I will flash rtm-proposed
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok it seems to work when unconfined
<Randy_O> thanks guys, super on-the-ball.
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, new reminders with big notes optimizations available in the store, courtesy of balloons+popey :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so what would i do to add ContentStore i'm a bit confused? we currently listen to onImportRequested and then if the transfer is Charged we loop through the items and do a move() on them
<bzoltan1> nik90: I am going to integrate these lines to the SDK -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411892/
<bzoltan1> nik90: best lines ever :) Disable intro, disable passcode request, switch on light, unlock screen permanently ...
<nik90> bzoltan1: sweet...I already use the unlock screen permanently option in my testing
<bzoltan1> nik90:  Put it in a script, make an alias for it :) I promise you will love it... But t will soon land on the QtC
<nik90> bzoltan1: cool :D
<bzoltan1> nik90:  I am testing the UITK for two devices with two images like 24/7 :) that passcode policy and screen lock was my worst enemy before these lines :)
<nik90> bzoltan1: lol
<mzanetti> dpm: nice!
<mzanetti> dpm: soo... what's your verdict then? good enough in terms of handling big data?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, oh right... you're on the other end of it
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hah yeah i'm receiving a music file and storing it in ~/Music/Imported
<dpm> mzanetti, I think so, although I'm still concerned about the occasional freezes and crashes. I've just noticed I've got a couple of .crash files I could upload if someone can make sense out of them
<ahayzen> kenvandine, any ideas what is going on for it not to work when confined?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, or for it to be there and then suddenly not
<popey> nik90: will test your clock packages in a bit, sorry, been a mad day
<nik90> popey: no worries
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i know why it's getting remove
<kenvandine> ahayzen, if a transfer doesn't have a persistent store set, it purges when the transfer is finalized
<kenvandine> or the service exits
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so then my question is why does it work when unconfined?
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm afraid they're not useful
<ahayzen> magic?
<mzanetti> dpm: but please try this:
<mzanetti> dpm: add -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug to cmake flags
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i'm getting the cache dir is different?
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: then run it from a debugger
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok maybe...so what do i need to change to make it persistent?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, do you have any examples that i can look at?
<kenvandine> transfer.setStore(myStore)
<kenvandine> yeah, one sec
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411971/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ^^
<nik90> popey: you still want me to write about my LXC experience? I think I may have reached a point where it is rather useable
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so declare the ContentStore anyway
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thanks i'll try that
<kenvandine> and onImportRequested, setStore
<kenvandine> ahayzen, but it's still a bug, you shouldn't need to do this if your moving the content
<kenvandine> so please file the bug :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, will do i'll check it fixes it first :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, would be nice if we could become confined again :)
<kenvandine> using the move API clearly shows the content is persistent
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hmmm ok i have something along the lines of this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8412069/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and then we eventually loop over importItems and do importItem.move()
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but they still aren't appearing in the folder
<nik90> renatu: btw do you have a silo requested for your alarms recurring fix?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, set the logging level for music-app
<kenvandine> initctl set-env --global CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<kenvandine> you should get lots of output in the upstart log
<ahayzen> kenvandine, as in the music-app log?
<kenvandine> yes
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah yes i see things let me try and grab it out...
<nik90> bzoltan1: did the uitk release already land in rtm images? I don't see a silo for it even though I see the one in utopic which is waiting for the freeze to end
<ahayzen> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8412099/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and this is the mediascanner log at the same time http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8412103/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, how does mediascanner know when the file shows up?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, idk inotify or something? probably in here somewhere http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk/view/head:/src/daemon/SubtreeWatcher.cc
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but it is strange that it see's it even though the move in content-hub itself fails
<kenvandine> right
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i assume it must be permission related if it all works when unconfined?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, but if that was the case, i wouldn'
<kenvandine> t expect the scanner to notice
<kenvandine> any denials?
<ahayzen> yeah.... no no denials i went through them with jdstrand yesterday
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so what direction should i take now lol?
 * nik90 away brb
<kenvandine> ahayzen, not sure... QFile::rename fails, so not sure how that could fail yet mediascanner get signaled
<ahayzen> hmm :/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, are the files still in /home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/9 ?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> try this...
<kenvandine> loop over activeTransfer.items
<kenvandine> before you assign it to importItems
<kenvandine> i think that assignment calls collect()
<kenvandine> i don't think that would matter, but worth trying
<renatu> nik90, not yet, bfiller is trying to get that
<bfiller> renatu, nik90 : in silo 12
<ahayzen> kenvandine, don't think that made any difference
<kenvandine> ahayzen, and are there any files left in /home/phablet/Music/Imported
<ahayzen> kenvandine, there is nothing in there everytime i do it
<kenvandine> and what are the perms of that dir?
<ahayzen> ..unless the app of unconfined ofc
<ahayzen> kenvandine, drwxrwxr-x 2 phablet phablet    4096 Sep 23 18:25 Imported
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hang on this will be interesting my other mp has just landed which changes the path to ~/Music/Imported/yyyy/MM/dd ... so would we expect the subfolders to be made or not? hehe
<kenvandine> yes
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yes as expected the folders were created but not the file
<ahayzen> kenvandine, an ms2 found it New file was created: /home/phablet/Music/Imported/2014/09/23/183312-2.ogg ... and then it disappeared
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, reading up on QFile::rename, if it fails to move the file, it copies the contents to the new file then removes the new file....
<kenvandine> which seems odd :)
<kenvandine> but that is what's happening here
<ahayzen> hah what lol
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so why is it failing to move then?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, that i don't know
<ahayzen> hah
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so what's the source path?
<kenvandine> the original content
<ahayzen> kenvandine, what in? .cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/ .... or you mean the exporting appliaction?
<kenvandine> exporting application
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> hang on a minute
<ahayzen> kenvandine, they are in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter/current/images/ ... but i see one of them is owned by root
<ahayzen> kenvandine, maybe that is the issue
<ahayzen> kenvandine, no that didn't make a difference
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but ^^ is where they are coming from
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i'm thinking :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thanks :) i can push the branch up if you want to try it as well to confirm its not something on my device
<nik90> bzoltan: silo 12?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, it is here if u want to try it lp:~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-confinement-001
<ahayzen> kenvandine, note you may need to add dbus (receive) bus=session peer=(label=/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0),
<ahayzen> dbus (bind) name="org.freedesktop.Application",    to the profile
<nik90> elopio: hey, should we talk to fginther about enabling qml test suite in jenkins for clock?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, thx!
<kenvandine> ahayzen, please file a bug against content-hub
<kenvandine> this isn't going to be as quick and easy as i thought :/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok will do curry time!
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i put out a branch to add exiv2 tag fixing as we discussed: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-camera/fix-exif-timestamp/+merge/235691
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok cool...did you see my email with the android side stuff?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: actually no, let me look
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: GPS timestamp is not the problem, that one is set already together with the GPS data if the GPS is on. The problem is the EXIF tags DateOriginal and DateDigitized
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, that's not the one I linked to...there's a sensor timestamp
<mihir> balloons: ping
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: right, you linked that too. from a quick look it seems it's something that's returned when reading sensor data, not something you can set. the timestamp of when the sensor reading was taken. i'll look some more
<mihir> balloons: is this again some random failure , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/492/artifact/calendar_app.tests.test_custom_proxy_objects.NewEventFormTestCase.test_fill_form.ogv
<mihir> ?
 * balloons watches
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok cool
<balloons> mihir, ohh the fail to launch thing
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, let me know if nothing looks good and I'll review your MR
<balloons> mihir, where's that bug at?
<mihir> balloons: here is the MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<nik90> balloons: headsup, I may have noticed the startup issue in clock app as well, though very rarely.
<mihir> i changed two things in AP it successfully ran on my pc
<nik90> balloons: I suspect it could be an issue with jenkins.
<mihir> nik90: i fixed the AP now , it should pass :D
<mihir> nik90: after that can you review MR ?
<nik90> mihir: cool..I can't do atm since I am writing up a blog post. Will review it after that.
<balloons> nik90, mihir I opened a bug against AP for it and had a discussion. I never followed up with fginther about it though. We can tweak jenkins to not be impacted by it
<mihir> nik90:  no issues :)
<balloons> that's my bad, we should try it
<balloons> basically, we can allow extra time for the app to launch before timing out
<mihir> balloons: in app , or jenkins it self ?
<nik90> cool
<balloons> mihir, jenkins.. we tell autopilot to wait longer :-)
<mihir> balloons:  awesome :)  could you trigger Jenkins again on that MR when you get a chance..
<mihir> nik90: no issues , whenever you get time thanks for your help :)
<mihir> nik90: i am also planning to make calendar-app to follow coding guidelines , i saw lot of places it is not taken care.
<mihir> nik90: should we break in Multiple MRs?
<nik90> yes do break them in multiple MRs as it will help with identifying regression if any.
<nik90> Focus on a specific functionality rather than area of code and clean it up.
<mihir> nik90: you mean to do more regression on specific functionality right ?
 * balloons cannot find the bug he filed
<nik90> mihir: no I mean have one MR focus on the code cleanups of one feature (functionality). Thereby we will need to only test that feature extensively when reviewing the MR.
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1369990
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369990 in Ubuntu Clock App "Apps failing to start in some autopilot tests" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> gotcha :-)
<bzoltan> nik90: silo9
<nik90> balloons: noooo you added yet another bug report to clock app :P
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: this might be what we're looking for http://androidxref.com/4.4.2_r2/xref/device/lge/mako/camera/QCameraHWI_Parm.cpp#4090
<sha-bang> Does anybody know how to fix this error: 'module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.1 is not installed'?
<nik90> sha-bang: let me guess, you are trying to run your app on Trusty desktop?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah, specifically line 4095
<sha-bang> nik90: Yes. I've just installed ubuntu-sdk
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: more like line 4135
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yep :)
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: that's where it sets the datetime form the system time, but it seems to use localtime, so i don't understand what's wrong
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, seems it's hardcoded
<nik90> sha-bang: Ubuntu.Components 1.1 is available only from Utopic 14.10 and onwards. So you cannot run you app on trusty desktop
<nik90> sha-bang: you can however create a ubuntu emulator on trusty desktop and use that for testing your applications.
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: but it should not use UTC, unless the system is set to UTC timezone.maybe there's two diff timezone settings, one at the android level and one at the ubuntu level ?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: it's libc though, it shouldn't be different
<nik90> sha-bang: There are tutorials at http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/ that should help you with it.
<sha-bang> nik90: Aha. Thank You! I will try that and see how it goes
<nik90> sha-bang: yw :)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yes it's quite possible, you should ask rsalveti or ogra on that one
<Ignacio_> Hi
<Ignacio_> Can I ask someone about a packing problem I'm having?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hmm, ok. i would still appreciate if you could have a look at that MR anyway, as I won't be around past Wednesday and if nothing comes up before then I'd like to have a fix in the pipeline
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah that's cool
<jhodapp> I'll take a look
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: thanks. i'm EOD'ing. I'll ask them tomorrow, they don't seem to be around now
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: if you find something else please email me
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: have a good rest of the day
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, sure np
<DanChapman> nik90: new version is just uploading now :-)
<nik90> DanChapman: yay
<balloons> DanChapman, oO nice to see you
<DanChapman> balloons: hey there :-), nice to see you too!! how's it going?
<balloons> good, always glad to see your name amongst the pending MP's ;-) You've been staying busy it seems
<DanChapman> balloons: aweome!... aah yes the weather-app MP, I need someone to take a look at that (wink, wink) Mr jenkins doesn't seem to approve of it. But yeah it's been busy busy busy for me :-D
 * ahoneybun wonders whata MP is
<DanChapman> hmm that's odd i got an email saying dekko is published then another one after saying it's awaiting moderation
<popey> beuno: ^
<beuno> I'll find out
<popey> looks like they both left the server at the same second
<beuno> right
<pindonga> hi
<pindonga> hi DanChapman beuno told me you got 2 possibly conflicting emails
<pindonga> DanChapman, could it be that you got them in reverse order? ie the app was sent for review (1 email) then automatically approved and published (2nd email)
<beuno> 15:16 < popey> looks like they both left the server at the same second
<popey> i see them in the "right" order here. but timestamped the same.
<pindonga> DanChapman, we've recently enabled a feature that will perform automatic reviews for app submissions
<ahayzen> kenvandine, reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1373086 thanks for your help so far
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373086 in content-hub "Using contentItem.move(dir, filename) doesn't work under confinement" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> my guess is that we need to hold off on sending the first email until we process
<kenvandine> ahayzen, thx!
<DanChapman> hey pindonga, yes I got one saying it's been published (Which it hasn't yet) and another after saying it's awaiting moderation. The received timestamps are also the exact same timestamp
<mivoligo> mzanetti: PONG
<popey> pindonga: so same as my issue
<pindonga> yep
<pindonga> so, another one on my plate :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: HI
<DanChapman> pindonga: do you need a bug filed?
<mivoligo> hi :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just wanted to ask where you got the sounds from. are we ok copyright wise?
<pindonga> DanChapman, that'd be lovely
<mivoligo> mzanetti: some of them are cc-by, some cc-0
<mivoligo> mzanetti: http://www.freesound.org/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so for the cc-by ones we probably need to add the names to the about dialog
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you add a key "cc-by" to the towers.json next to each shotSound that requires one?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: link to all the songs: http://www.freesound.org/people/nameistaken/downloaded_sounds/
<mzanetti> ah, perfect
<mzanetti> mivoligo: also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1373088
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373088 in Media Hub "QML Audio {} element blocks for ~200 ms on play()" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> pindonga: ok i'll do that now. is it ubuntudeveloperportal i need to report it?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: means its no fun with audio enabled on the phone yet
<pindonga> DanChapman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :(
<DanChapman> pindonga: great thanks :-)
<pindonga> ty
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I just pushed, you can try them on the desktop though :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think the shot-1 is too loud
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what about the rest?
<mzanetti> yeah well, compared to the rest... yours are a bit lower on volume then the shot-1. we can just re-encode it with a little less amplitude
<mzanetti> I like the sounds, seem to fit well
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've no idea about recoding sounds :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: its easy, just open them in audacity and pull it down :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think we should try to add a constant background music too
<mivoligo> mzanetti: RIGHT
<mivoligo> sorry
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I spoked to my friends about music in their game
<mzanetti> ah right
<mivoligo> mzanetti: turns out they friend made it for them
<mzanetti> not bad. can we bribe them with beer?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but he does mostly classic guitar music which won't suit MvM, I'll ask though
<mzanetti> I see
<mivoligo> mzanetti: do you actually have any kind of music in mind?
<mzanetti> not really
<mzanetti> something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbBJgRO9jWg
<mzanetti> :D
<mivoligo> :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, can you do also get me logs from content-hub-service when doing that move?
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<kenvandine> do your move attempt
<kenvandine> then pastebin the output from the service
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'll put it in the bug
<kenvandine> ahayzen, thx!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, is this ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1373086/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373086 in content-hub "Using contentItem.move(dir, filename) doesn't work under confinement" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> nik90: yes, I pinged him and added him as a reviewer. He might be away.
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i also need the output from the service
<kenvandine> that's the app output
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ...where do i get that from?
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<kenvandine> run that
<ahayzen> i did
<kenvandine> ok, stdout
<kenvandine> it'll be very verbose
<ahayzen> kenvandine, aren't all the lines starting with /build inbetween the apllication log?
<ahayzen> oh..
<ahayzen> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8413166/ ?
<kenvandine> kill the current one
<ahayzen> kenvandine, basically i ran $ initctl set-env --global CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 .,.. and then ran the application to make that app log which has the content-hub log inbetween?
<kenvandine> yeah, before you start the app though
<kenvandine> kill the content-hub-service
<kenvandine> and run it with logging enabled
<kenvandine> after you run the app, and it fails to move
<kenvandine> copy the stdout from the service
<kenvandine> it'll be pages...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, how do you kill? i've tried pkill ?
<kenvandine> you could also redirect it to a file if you'd like
<kenvandine> ps auxww|grep content-hub
<kenvandine> and use kill on the pid
<kenvandine> not sure why pkill doesn't work on the phone
<ahayzen> ah yes
<ahayzen> yeah or killall
<ahoneybun> I can't get the new image to boot at all
<kenvandine> image 252 is busted
<ahayzen> i got this...
<kenvandine> you need to flash 251
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, ^^
<ahoneybun> I see
 * ahoneybun runs back to android
<ahayzen> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8413203/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, shall i attach that to the bug report?
<kenvandine> please do
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and is 'Can't create hard link to Store: "/home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/1"' bad?
<ahayzen> done
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, how do I use one image? ubuntu-device-flash syncs with the newest
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, you can pass --revision=251
<ahoneybun> oh ubuntu-device-flash --revision=251 --bootstrap?
<kenvandine> no bootstrap
<kenvandine> but i think you do need to include the channel
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, no bootstrap at all? the wiki calls for it
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, you only need that the first time
<kenvandine> ahayzen, the warning for the link failure is because the image is coming from a different file system
<kenvandine> and we can't hard link across filesystems
<kenvandine> so probably fine
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, that works
<ahayzen> kenvandine, the image? oh the audio file going between /opt and /home are on different filesystems?
<ahoneybun> well it is downloading that image
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yeah, so instead of linking it copies
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah ok that makes sense
<kenvandine> ahayzen, although... i wonder if it takes to long to copy ?
<kenvandine> i doubt it... should be sync
<ahayzen> kenvandine, idk we still have to wait for ms2 to index and then for us to poll ms2 anyway
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm, I have problem starting the game. This is what QtCreator says: http://paste2.org/cwLa8ZHg
 * ahayzen wonders if we can actually not poll ms2 but just listen for the invalidation of the model
<ahoneybun> who uses T-Mobile or ATT ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, can you try another attempt where the track comes from somewhere under ~phablet/ ?
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, i use t-mobile
<ahayzen> ... kenvandine how?
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, do you have data on ubuntu?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes... but i think you have to manually tweak something in the context the first time
 * ahayzen 's content-hub ninja skills are weak
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, so copy a file into ~/.cache/com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.2/
<kenvandine> and use that file
<ahayzen> kenvandine, you seen jdstrand 's comment on the bug?  ... ah yes that may work
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.2
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, ^^
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, there is a work around there
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, are you talking to me by mistake?
<ahoneybun> also I ran out space s
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, no, that bug report has a fix for getting data working on t-mobile
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah mine says i only have 4% remaining... whoops
 * ahoneybun sees no bug report
<balloons> ahoneybun, if needed; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/Tips#Add_APN_Settings
<ahoneybun> also free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<ahoneybun> so no ubuntu
<kenvandine> oh... that copy was for ahayzen :)
<ahayzen> :)
<kenvandine> and i pasted the wrong thing for you
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1331813
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1331813 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Support ipv6 mobile connections" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons !
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, ^^
<ahoneybun> and kenvandine
<ahoneybun> but I cannot install ubuntu now
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/wuMAtHSW
<ahoneybun> data was the only thing keeping me on android as a daily driver
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, you might need to reboot into recovery
<kenvandine> before flashing
<ahoneybun> opps
 * ahoneybun was not in bootloader
<kenvandine> ahayzen, it's been my daily driver on t-mobile for nearly a year i think :)
 * ahoneybun tries to flash ubuntu again
<ahoneybun> my phone keeps leaving bootloader on its own!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, it still failed even in ~/.cache/whtever
<kenvandine> ahayzen, but this time there aren't warnings about failing to create link?
<ahoneybun> omg again
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah yes ...oh damn need be running that cmd.....too many terminals!
<kenvandine> ahayzen,  :)
<ahoneybun> so I have to be in a working device to run ubuntu-device-flash –clean-cache
<ahoneybun> vfree space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<ahoneybun>  
<kenvandine> no... you can just be in recovery
<ahoneybun> I get a err
<ahoneybun> error
<kenvandine> oh, but when you're in recovery you need to also include the --device=mako
<ahoneybun> what the heck!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, it is here probably from about L116 downwards
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, but clean-cache doesn't clean the phone...
<kenvandine> it cleans the host
<ahoneybun> idk
<kenvandine> ahayzen, where?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, you can search for 4.ogg and see it doing a "copy_to_store"
<ahoneybun> I guess the phone
 * ahoneybun is sad
 * ahayzen can do it again to split the log in two if needed lol
<kenvandine> ahayzen, url?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, oh lol http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8413312/
<kenvandine> haha
<ahoneybun> guess I can't have ubuntu touch no more
<ahoneybun> I think the phone /cache/recovery is full kenvandine
<kenvandine> i've seen that unknown error when it couldn't connect to the device
<kenvandine> or didn't know the device
<ahoneybun> ok I'm on the bootloader and it sees it in fastboot
<ahoneybun> but if I try to flash it
<kenvandine> how about in recovery?
<ahoneybun> um
<kenvandine> i don't think you can do it in bootloader
<ahoneybun> do what?
<kenvandine> flash
<kenvandine> you can bootstrap i think in fastboot
<ahoneybun> the wiki says adb reboot bootloader
<kenvandine> yeah, now switch to recovery
<ahoneybun> well clean-cache is working
<ahoneybun> in recovery
<ahoneybun> nbope
<ahoneybun> it is loading ubuntu touch stable
<ahoneybun> for some reason
<kenvandine> but clean-cache doesn't clean the cache on the device...
<ahoneybun> aaron@IdeaPad-Y510P:~$ ubuntu-device-flash –clean-cache --device=mako
<ahoneybun> 2014/09/23 16:16:31 Device is |mako|
<ahoneybun> 2014/09/23 16:16:32 Flashing version 11 from ubuntu-touch/stable channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<ahoneybun> 2014/09/23 16:16:32 ubuntu-touch/stable is a channel alias to ubuntu-touch/stable
<ahoneybun> 2014/09/23 16:16:32 Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> only wanted one line
<ahoneybun> Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<kenvandine> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --revision=251 --device=mako
<balloons> ahayzen, are you waiting on me? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-004/+merge/233291
<ahayzen> balloons, yes
<ahoneybun> wait i can adb shell in recover
<ahayzen> balloons, when you get a moment if you could look over it :)
<balloons> ahayzen, yikes my friend.. don't wait on me for stuff like that.. it's crazy busy atm!
<balloons> I have complete trust in you now
<ahayzen> balloons, heh i don't trust myself u shouldn't trust me lol
<balloons> ahayzen, well, jenkins does us both some favors.. it has to pass
<ahayzen> balloons, anyway we have bigger problems.... AP fails only on device since #244
<ahayzen> something foobar'd it
<balloons> well,I've just approved the mp
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, that'll make this mp much easier https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests/+merge/233840
 * ahoneybun empties the cache/recovery on device and tries again
<ahayzen> balloons, i started playing about with ms2 and figure out a few reasons why we have to patch it...but didn't get too far i may try again tomorrow
<balloons> ahayzen, awesome.. you should trust yourself more ;-) I suspect you'll keep making those tests better
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i'm trying to get them better each time iteratively
<ahoneybun> I think it will work this time
<ahayzen> balloons, have you seen the AP failures in CI though?
<ahayzen> balloons, its like the mocking doesn't work
<ahayzen> balloons, the app just starts and states "no music found"
<ahayzen> balloons, no errors anywhere to be seen
<ahayzen> balloons, bug 1370800
<ubot5> bug 1370800 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Autopilot tests are failing to mock home when run on the device" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370800
<bfiller> renatu, nik90 : the eds alarm fix is in silo 14 if you want to test, sorry I told you wrong silo before https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014
<ahoneybun> I think my device is in a boot loop
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sorry. fixed
<ahoneybun> I finally got thrown to the recovery and it asked about root
<balloons> ahayzen, no I hadn't seen that
<ahayzen> balloons, god knows what is going on
<ahayzen> balloons, and we couldn't see anything obvious package changes http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/244.changes
<balloons> ahayzen, remember screenshots if useful
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm worried that we'll start failing in rtm whenever whatever package has broken with it has synced
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it works now but no sound:   GStreamer; Unable to play - "file:///home/michal/Devel/my-machines/machines-vs-machines/data/lpbuild/machines-vs-machines/towers/tower-1-shot.wav.wav"  Error: "No URI set"
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah the screenshots is how i figured the mocking was screwed
<ahayzen> balloons, as it shows it at the "no music found" page
<ogra_> ahayzen, that package entered and left rtm again ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, i can run the AP tests fine on my utopic VM...but not on my device (same issue mocking fails)
<ahoneybun> well I'm stuck at the google logo
<ahayzen> ogra_, which package lol ?
<ogra_> ahoneybun, it was the last dbus-cpp, media-hub, qtubuntu-media landing
<ogra_> we're not sure yet which of the packages is at fault
<ahayzen> ogra_, i don't see them changing in #244 though? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/244.changes
<ahoneybun> ogra_, I just flashed 251 or I think so
<ahoneybun> can't get past the welcome
<ahayzen> balloons, do you have any ideas? ... i just started attempting to get the mocking to work without patching in the hope that would resolve the issue lol
<balloons> ahayzen, off the top no, but I can try and help after I finish up
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks man i'm slightly worried about it lol
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... strange can you try to delete the lpbuild dir
<mivoligo> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> mivoligo: still not working?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I probably messed up something :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: does the script give you the warning about the non clean repository?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it did
<mzanetti> ah, that could explain it. it doesn't pull the levelpacks updates in that case
 * mzanetti wonders how to improve that
<mzanetti> maybe making it interactive
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but I deleted it and now got: http://paste2.org/x7UWPJdN
<mzanetti> mivoligo: install vorbis-tools
 * mzanetti adds some user friendly error messages
<ogra_> balloons, ahayzen, sorry, got distracted ... i wanted to give you guys the bug number ... bug 1371454 ... i assume your AP issues meight be realted
<ubot5> bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<balloons> ty ogra_
<ahayzen> ogra_, thanks :) ... but i don't see media-hub changing in 244?
<ahayzen> as we were passing (well nearly) on #243
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it works :D loud and clear!
<mzanetti> :)
<ogra_> ahayzen, ah ... in 244 ubuntu-app-launch re-enabled the cgroups support ... not sure all bits were sorted there yet
<ogra_> ahayzen, probably worth to ask ted ;)
<ahayzen> ogra_, could that somehow be breaking autopilot mocking/mediascanner stuff?
<ahayzen> ogra_, and i assume that isn't on the desktop? which is why it still works there?
<ogra_> perhaps ...
<ogra_> right, ubuntu-app-laucnch doesnt get used on desktops yet
<ogra_> i'm not sure if AP uses it either though ... thats something an AP person must answer ;)
<ahayzen> ok that may make sense a bit then
<ahayzen> .... balloons ^^ ?
<ogra_> it surely has influence oon the environment your app runs in though
<balloons> yes ubuntu-app-launch has been undergoing changes
<balloons> and ap uses it.. it's been causing issues
<ahayzen> ok so maybe i can panic less :) lol
<ahoneybun> balloons, I cannot get past the welcome screen it goes black and then reboots
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh, yes that type of 'what did i do!?' panic isn't warranted
<balloons> ahayzen, we've been creating desktop files and launching with them, it's gotten a bit nutty
<ahayzen> yeah me and victor were like ... well we didn't change anything...ms2 didn't change ..ap didn't change so wtf has caused these explosions
 * ahoneybun jumps to rtm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: does the „All unlocked” setting actually work?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: nope... not yet
<mzanetti> would be usefuy now though :)
<mzanetti> will add
<mivoligo> mzanetti: would be great as I'm on the second level yet :P
<mzanetti> hehe. even with easy mode?
<mivoligo> didn't play much
<ahayzen> balloons, ogra_, Ted Gould is the Ted to talk to about cgroups?
<ogra_> yes
<ahayzen> thanks
<ogra_> he is just talking in #ubuntu-touch
<ahayzen> \o/
<ogra_> note that this is just a guess of mine :)
<ogra_> (but pretty likely that it is involved)
<ahayzen> ogra_, its sounds far better than any of my guesses ;)
<ahayzen> "something has foobar'd"
<ogra_> haha
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'm off to bed. Talk to you soon :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. bye
<ahoneybun> I see a channel ubuntu-rtm but ubuntu-device-flash cannot find it
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/tmp$ ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels|grep -c rtm
<ogra_> 8
<ogra_> works here :)
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> ogra_, I reinstalled android and now I'm flashing devel channel
<ahoneybun> oh I put ubuntu-rtm
<ahoneybun> well devel works so far
<ahoneybun> stop: Unknown job: network-manager
<ahoneybun> I'm following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/Tips#Add_APN_Settings
<ahoneybun> balloons, how do you do this
<balloons> skip it if job is unknown.. rebooting the phone will restart the jobs anyway
<ahoneybun> phablet-config writable-image does not work also
<balloons> do it the other way then..
<balloons> remount
 * ahoneybun just wants data
<ahoneybun> remount what?
<ahoneybun> lsblk gives me a lot of partitions
<ahoneybun> well I found the file just can save changes because of it being in read only mode
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, how do you make it r/w mode?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-24
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> before any of you are actually awake
<Akiva-Thinkpad> silly continentals
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 1 minute ping... yah that does not bode well
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyone know who is heading the ubuntu file manager app? I see there is debug in place for keypresses; I want to dabble in adding in a keypress filter system
<dholbach> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/
<dholbach> Akiva-Thinkpad, I would just try pinging any of the folks in here: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/changes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sounds legit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie | dholbach
<ubot5> dholbach: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hallo dholbach
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, pong
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: commented on your MR, you have forgot to resolve conflicts
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, was in the middle of doing that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I guess I should merge with trunk first, and then propose merge?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, is that a better way of doing it?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: exactly, resolve merges if you have any
<Akiva-Thinkpad> balloons, Ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Punctuation Day! :-D
<fcole90> popey: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<fcole90> ubot5, hello 👋
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<fcole90> hello everyone :)
<fcole90> Is there any touch developer? :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, touch as in what?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, this channel is mainly for touch application developers
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, happy, punctuation! day~
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes but also others I think. I needed some help to run docviewer app in the emulator :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, you can run the docviewer app in qmlscene; why do you need to do it in the emulator?
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad,  to see it in the phone environment :) anyway, alsp qmlscene fails because missing org.docviewer.files :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, are you using 14.10 with the ppa?
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, it seems to be an old plugin, but cannot find it anymore. No, I'm on trusty but the app was using  13.10 framework, so I was thinking to use kits and emulator to be always in a compatible environment :)
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, trusty with ubuntu-sdk ppa :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, o_o 13.10? Best suggestion imho is to install 14.10, download the sdk with the most recent PPA, and branch the docviewer app with bazaar.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Probably the most practical thing you can do if you intend on running bleeding edge stuff :)
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, I will try but online I could not find the plugin, even on Utopic packages :/ maybe it's now obsolete :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, ping -- do you know how to check a property in a qml component if it is undefined? I know how to do it in a function, but not directly on a property.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, which plugin? The docviewer app?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I was running it just yesterday :P
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, "org.docviewer.files" it's about the 3rd or 4th line :)
<popey> fcole90: pong (on the phone at the moment, but type at me)
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, great, so it's a problem of trusty and works on Utopic? :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, if you are talking about ubuntu-docviewer-app, then I had no issues running it in qmlscene. Not sure about the emulator.
<fcole90> popey: hello :) I was trying to run the docviewer app on the emulator with kits, but since cmake switch it seems to be not buildable as a click package. Is this a bug or is an normal effect of cmake switch? :)
<fcole90> popey: and also could not find org.docviewer.files plugin, is it in an utopic package not available on trusty? :)
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, thanks :) then I will try on Utopic until it doesn't work with kits :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a good start
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad : yes, but if could work with kits and emulator it would be also better :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, I suppose; perhaps you should start contributing some code to fix this ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> *MWA HA HA HA*
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes it will be the next thing I will do if I will be able to figure ho to achieve that :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, I'll tell you now; its a lot of fun ~ But its hard to get into if you teach yourself.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I taught myself; it was hard :P
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad : ahaha, no problem in hard things, but if I can learn from someone it's even better :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, do you know python yet?
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad : yes, I do, but should update to python 3 :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, do you know Regular expressions yet?
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, I do, but not very well :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, at least you know a bit :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, c++?
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: this might help you with regex http://regexr.com/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, misfire; not for me :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but yes that is a good site
<justCarakas> :p
 * justCarakas falls of his noble white horse
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, c++ many things, I need to get deeper in oop and trmplates, cpp primer is my friend XD
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fcole90, Well if you want to help with our projects; you should try tackling some of the bugs in the core apps project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lots of bite size ones you can tackle
<fcole90> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes, I have converted docviewer app to cmake from qmake :) when you where talking about teaching myself, were you referring to computer science in general or to ubuntu app development? :)  because the answer was yes just to the second one :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> glad to hear it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, a second of your time (just a second) -- I am pondering the prospect of adding a "Current Directory Search or Filtration of Files system" on ubuntu-filemanager-app. My ponderings are two fold ; do we want this feature, second ; Should it be handled in the app, or in the HUD or something?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is not exactly sure how the HUD on the phone currently works.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any quick thoughts to that?
<mihir> popey:  the calendar has been removed from the rtm image ?
<popey> fcole90: do you have your answer from Akiva-Thinkpad or do you still need me?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: I'm not sure we need that right now. I'd like to discuss future features for file manager at some point, but for now I think we need stability, polish and bug fixing for RTM (which is coming very soon)
<popey> mihir: i think so, yes.
<mihir> popey: hmm okay.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, guess I should clarify "filtration of files system", in that; Say you are in your home directory, and you type "doc"; I am thinking that all files that do not contain the string "doc" should have their visibility set to false
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or something like that.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> In this case; "Documents" folder would be the one that is present.
<popey> Sure. I understand.
<popey> I'd like to see a design for it. However I'm also concerned that we are filling the file manager UI up which will be hard to manage on device.
<popey> We still need to move the file manager to use the top header rather than bottom toolbar for example.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, ah yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, is someone working on that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I do not mind tackling that.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks for a bug
<popey> no. i dont think so.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll file one then; I don't see one either.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh "file"  - I am so funny
<fcole90> popey: yes, if you know if cmake projects can be built as click packages and if you know where comes org.docviewer.files I would like to add kits compatibility :)
<popey> fcole90: yeah, most of the core apps are built using cmake.
<popey> if you take a look at any of the others including file manager, you should be able to see the cmake config in the root of the trunk
<fcole90> popey, thanks, I will work adding theese two things ;)
<popey> yay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dc'd. mihir ping
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i commented on your MR
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I know.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats what I'm pinging you about
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, how do you use Qt.Locale?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Qt.LocaleDate is just returning me a number
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i have given example over there.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: Qt.locale().dayName(1,Locale.NarrowFormat)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, that equals sunday I take it?
<mihir> yeah i don't rem eaxtly 0,1 but yeah it returns that way
<mihir> i believe 1 is sun , 2 is mon, 3, tu
<mihir> tue* and so on
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll give it a shot
 * Akiva-Thinkpad kicks the tires.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, are you sure you need the translation for "ddd"? Will that even work?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ddd is communicating with qtlibs; it has no baring on any visible text
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmmm sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, .... I honestly do not get how I am supposed to do this. how do I feed Qt.locale().dayName(1,Locale.NarrowFormat) to return the date in question?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, scratch that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i figured it out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I"m such a doof; should have just done this :             x: if(type === ViewType.ViewTypeWeek) {root.width/7*index}else{0}
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks for pointing that out; This is way better
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1373346  <<  your bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373346 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Filemanager should use top header instead of bottom toolbar" [Undecided,New]
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you check if this site works for you http://nosoapradio.us/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: lots of music :)
<mzanetti> it does
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: bingo :D
<mzanetti> mihir: lol... the price option selector
<mivoligo> mzanetti: somehow it does not for me, so maybe you can choose somethign
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ^^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie | mihir
<ubot5> mihir: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also nice music but not free: http://www.melodyloops.com/music-for/games/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: btw, I've added a sound for the exploding enemies. feel free to propose some other if you don't like this one. also I've added some countdown
<mzanetti> mivoligo: while doing that, I realized that we messed up a little with the colors. I.e. the stars have a different color than the buttons
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've seen/heard the new stuff :)
<dpm> hi mardy. The clickification of the Evernote account plugin now seems to work, but the MR is failing the tests as the app's .deb packaged version is the one used in Jenkins. I can't figure out why it fails there. Can you spot anything in what I mention in the last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768 ? Perhaps an ID that requires a matching .service/provider file name and the files are still called 'ev
<dpm> ernote'?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think we should agree on a certain color and stick to that for the buttons (play/pause), the stars and what else might come up (arrows for level pack selection perhaps)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks for that :P i just had my lunch
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm right now sketching the welcome screen
<mzanetti> mivoligo: color of the countdown etc... but again, you can suggest better designs/animations. I think I'll add a black border to the numbers of the countdown so it will be visible better, regardless what color the level background will have
<mivoligo> mzanetti: better white rectangle with reduced opacity as a background. Borders are not nice :)
<mzanetti> ok. will try that... although having a hard time to imagine that looking good :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :)
<mzanetti> especially with the zoom animation when the number changes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah right... my gf suggested a under-water world :)
<mzanetti> I said I'll let you know :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have plans for ice world and some industrial world
<mzanetti> cool. maybe then water and fire would be nice for the other two
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll see what I can do :)
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, are you able to do carousel animation?
<mzanetti> sure
<mivoligo> great :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ever seen the right edge of the phone?
<mzanetti> :P
<mivoligo> is that your work?
<mzanetti> yes
<mivoligo> awesome!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so I plan that animation for levelpacks selection, I'll let you know if I finish the specification
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool. one other idea I had: we could add a tutorial level pack. with just one level which has some arrows and instructions painted on the background. like 1) select field 2) select tower...
<mzanetti> we could just take the existing level1 for that and add the instructions
<mivoligo> mzanetti: would be useful I think
<mivoligo> mzanetti: about the game settings: can we put there sound volume? Preferably separate for sound effects and soundtrack?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/added-anchors-to-timeline-flickable/+merge/235397 Do you mind approving this? I don't want to bother nik90
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its 3 lines of code
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: you read my mind :P I was doing it atm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<mihir> ahh , thanks nik90  :D
<nik90> mihir: next up is your event-details MP. Are the AP tests for that MP passing now?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/o6dG56o.png
<mihir> nik90: yooo
<nik90> yo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, popey, nik90 , balloons I am going to be working on this bug; http://i.imgur.com/o6dG56o.png ; Question is; should I only move the directory structure up there, and leave the buttons down in the menu?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or should I cram a few more things up there?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> The more cramming, the more difficult it is to go up or down directories
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am thinking that perhaps the up jesture can be done with a side swipe
<mardy> dpm: you need to rename the files, they must match the ID
<dpm> mardy, which ones do I need to rename?
<dpm> nerochiaro, reviewed your notes-app MR
<mardy> dpm: evernote.provider and the service files
<nerochiaro> dpm: just pushed the fix
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay nvm; I am going to head out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, night everyone
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you might need merge from trunk , lol as your previous mr got merged
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, another conflict?
<dpm> thanks mardy, so that I understand it: the desktop, unlike the phone, does not seem to rename the files automatically?
<nik90> mihir: only if there is conflict
<mihir> yeah, your previous mr got merged right , so it'll need mere  :P
<mihir> jst do
<mihir> bzr merge lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<mihir> bzr commit -m "merge from trunk"
<mihir> bzr push
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, not sure yet. Perhaps you might want to send an e-mail to the core apps mailing list with a proposal, to see what the other core devs think?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, thanks; will do
<nik90> mihir: his previous MR hasn't landed yet
<mardy> dpm: exactly
<mihir> nik90: ohh okay
<nik90> mihir: I added a comment your MR. Please fix and then it is good to go.
<mihir> nik90: sure, will do that once in go home , and will ping you
<nik90> ack.
<mihir> nik90: if you get some time can you do that , so we don't wait until tonight , only if you get time :)
<nik90> mihir: alrite. seems like a really small fix anyway. I will do that and merge it then
<mihir> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> elopio: Oh btw I think you will be massively happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-add-more-qmltests/+merge/232060, up until now the QML tests were mainly unit tests. As such they were simple and to the point. This MP on the other hand takes a stab at testing features like creating a new alarm :) and moving into the realm of AP
<nik90> tests.
<nik90> elopio: I have updated it to the latest trunk and the tests are passing.
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, if got a minute, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/enable-alarms-automatically/+merge/235404. It is a one-liner change
<mihir> nik90: i commented on that, if it works :)
<nik90> mihir: that's fine by me as well. thnx
<mihir> nik90:  :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 	𝕲𝖔𝖔𝖉 𝖓𝖎𝖌𝖍𝖙 𝖆𝖑𝖑
<mihir> nik90: yay , it got merged :)
<nik90> yay
<mihir> nik90: can we push this changes to store ?
<mihir> or lets all day events get it landed , we can push together :)
<nik90> mihir: I think we should push one at the end of this week so that the all day events patch also makes it in.
<mihir> nik90: yeah i believe that too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm trying to install the build-dep ofwebbrowser app in a chroot but it tells me some packages are not installable. is there anything special i should be aware of ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also when you have a minute for reviews, could you take a look at this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/inline-desktop-i18n/+merge/235785
<dpm> mardy, where does UOA expect the icon that represents a given account to be? Looking at L88 in the layout of the Reminders click package, I'm not sure it's using that. I noticed we ship the wrong icon with the authentication plugin (the app's icon vs. the Evernote icon), but on the accounts settings inexplicably it shows the right one, and I'm not sure where it gets it from.
<dpm> The layout is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044356/
<mardy> dpm: UOA supports either a theme icon, or an absolute path, or a path relative to the click package
<dpm> mardy, but how does UOA chose it? I.e. does it look for particular (absolute/relative) paths? Does the theme take priority over those?
<mardy> dpm: let me check
<dpm> I'm guessing there is a theme icon for Evernote, and that is overriding my (wrongly shipped) icon
<mardy> dpm: ah, now I remember, we adjust the path when we process the hooks
<mardy> dpm: and no, I was wrong: we never check the icon theme
<mardy> dpm: the logic is: is the path is absolute, just use that; if it's relative, then consider it relative to the click package
<dpm> mardy, where is the path specified? From the manifest?
<mardy> dpm: you can see at the .provider file in ~/.local/share/accounts/providers/, and see what the Icon field is
<nik90> mihir: would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improved-listitem-appearance/+merge/235792 as well? Another small MP.
<mardy> dpm: you specify it in your .provider file, but then our click hook might alter it
<mihir> nik90|Lunch: done :)
<dpm> mardy, hm, I tested the click package from the latest revision in the branch, and it still doesn't work for me: it shows me a blank Accounts page -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.228_armhf.click
<ahayzen> dpm, i'm trying to test https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-docviewer-app/cmake-fixes/+merge/235774 ... when i build the click package in qtcreator i get "error 127"...but i'm not sure how valid that is as i'm not sure of the state of my qtc ... using click-buddy however it builds the click fine is this enough to approve or should qtc work?
<mardy> dpm: but the previous revision was working?
<dpm> mardy, I don't know, you told me you tested it to confirm that the UOA branch worked, so I assumed it did
<dpm> ahayzen, hm, strange, I tested it with QtC and click buddy
<ahayzen> dpm, as i said though i think my kits may be duff or something i usually just use click buddy
<dpm> ahayzen, can you show me a screenshot of the error and where in QtC is shown?
<ahayzen> dpm, yep hang on..
<ogra_> DanChapman, whil i find the latest dekko really shiny, can we have haptic feed back back in a later iteration ? it is quite irritating to not "feel" that you tapped the entry
<ahayzen> dpm, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMVC1zUHlTY0xvMjg
<dpm> ahayzen, ah, can you switch to the "Compile Output" tab to see the actual error?
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> dpm, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8417884/ ... intltool_merge not found
<ahayzen> i've had to install that before..i thought..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm bah thanks for the heads up...
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  /embarrassed
<dpm> ahayzen, ah, you'll need to go to the chroot and install intltool. If you had done it already, you'll need to restart QtC
<mardy> dpm: I don't see that you changed the manifest file after you renamed the .provider and .service file
<mardy> dpm: I'm afraid it now points to files which are not there
<ahayzen> dpm, ah in the chroot ... i've done it in the host like ages ago..
<dpm> mardy, ah, I didn't understand I had to change that too. Doing it now
<dpm> nerochiaro, could you help me with bug 1372776 ?
<ubot5> bug 1372776 in Ubuntu Translations "Need translator comments for "Calling line..." strings" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372776
<ahayzen> dpm, it should be the intltool package right?
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah intltool:i386 if it's an emulator chroot, intltool:armhf if it's a phone chroot
<ahayzen> dpm, hmm i fired up the emulator and ssh'd to it and installed intltool...is that the right way of doing it?
<dpm> ahayzen, unfortunately, not:
<ahayzen> dpm, heh that would be why i'm still getting the error ;)
<ahayzen> dpm, what is the correct way?
<dpm> you'll need to go to QtC Tools > Options > Ubuntu > Click Build Targets
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, re build-deps, try specifying the target arch explicitly (i.e. not invoking "apt-get build-dep", but rather "apt-get install [dep]:armhf …")
<dpm> ahayzen, then select your chroot and use the Maintain button
<dpm> there you'll get a terminal where you can 'apt-get install intltool:$WHICHEVER_ARCH'
<ahayzen> dpm, ah thanks i see now lol
<ahayzen> dpm, yey it built a click and passed review \o/ i'll approve your mp
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<ahayzen> dpm, you want me to top approve?
<dpm> mardy, still no joy after changing the manifest, blank accounts screen again -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.229_armhf.click
<mardy> dpm: that link is wrong
<dpm> mardy, sorry, it should work now
<mardy> dpm: what do you get, a white page?
<dpm> mardy, yeah -> http://i.imgur.com/piMbqif.png
<mardy> dpm: so, I get a really white page, not just a blank page
<mardy> dpm: here the evernote site is shown for a fraction of a second, and then it's just white
<mardy> dpm: in other words, the account plugin "works" here
<dpm> mardy, ok, I don't even get to choose the Evernote account here
<mardy> dpm: there is some other problem in the webview, that causes it not to really work, but it's loaded
<mardy> dpm: you mean that the screenshot which you sent me is supposed to be the OA main screen, from system settings?
<liuxg> i just tried to install the ubuntu SDK. However, I got error: libpam-systemd : Depends: systemd (= 208-8ubuntu4) but 204-10ubuntu3 is to be installed" https://pastebin.canonical.com/117513/. what is the problem?  I never got this before.
<dpm> mardy, yes. So I launch the app, it tells me there is no account set up, and when I click on the button to set it up, it shows me that blank accounts page. That's all I can do
<charles> zsombi_, nik90|Lunch, what do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1361702/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged]
<mardy> dpm: ah, I was trying from the system settings
<charles> zsombi_, nik90|Lunch, I think we should change how ubuntu-ui-toolkit enables/disables alarms
<dpm> mardy, I've just tried from u-s-s: I can see the accounts page, I click on add a new account, and then I see that same page that I posted as screenshot
<zsombi_> charles: I knew this will happen! that was my fear...
<nik90> charles: it will fix 2 bugs in one go
<charles> zsombi_, ?
<mardy> dpm: I'm rebooting my phone (couldn't start reminders)
<zsombi_> charles: I knew that there will be problems on using teh QtOrganizer for alarms, that those will be shown in teh calendar!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i tried that. When asking for build-dep it says it fails because it can't satisfy this "qt5-default : Depends: qtbase5-dev" but both qt5default:armhf and qtbase5-dev:armhf are installed already
<dpm> mardy, have you removed the account-plugin-evernote package too?
<mardy> dpm: no, but it won't be used when you start the process from reminders
<mardy> dpm: after rebooting, everything works fine here
<nerochiaro> dpm: i think renato or boiko can help you better with https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1372776
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372776 in Ubuntu Translations "Need translator comments for "Calling line..." strings" [Medium,Triaged]
<nerochiaro> dpm: i haven't worked much on that app in a while
<dpm> mardy, ah, I thought the click account and the deb account would clash.
<mardy> dpm: no, but when you create the account from the system settings, you'd see two evernote entries
<dpm> oh, I see
<zsombi_> charles: however I do not see how adding that x-canonical-disabled tag will block the QtOrganizerTodo not to be shown up in calendar...
<ahayzen> popey, balloons, do you think it is worth pushing music-app to the store as it has the new content-hub multi support and a few other tweaks?
<charles> zsombi_, hurm, true
<zsombi_> charles: the thing is that the alarms are still stored as todo elements... we do store them in a separate container though, but...
<zsombi_> charles: but seems that is still not enough....
<zsombi_> charles: remember, I suggested to use timed back when we started this :)
<zsombi_> charles: never the less, we must find a proper filter for it...
<zsombi_> or workaround...
<zsombi_> charles: I'll add this to the bug
<zsombi_> charles: what if we store it in a separate DB?
<zsombi_> charles: then datetime indicator can pick any changes made on this db and will sync/react on those, will shopw teh next alarm, will post back teh changes, etc...
<nik90> zsombi_: but the issue is not that the clock app alarms are shown in the calendar app. In fact I think that is intended
<zsombi_> nik90: heh??!!
<charles> nik90, really?
<zsombi_> nik90: I find it stupit, with all my respect...
<zsombi_> nik90: an alarm is an alarm, it should have nothing to do with calendar entries!!!!!
<nik90> I thought like dinosaur years ago I remember hearing about showing both calendar evnets and alarms in one app. Although only the clock will be able to edit alarms
<charles> zsombi_: we needed an approach that would handle hardware wakeups, otherwise the morning wakeup alarm wouldn't've done much good :)
<nik90> zsombi_: well alarms are special types of events
<zsombi_> charles: does EDS handled that?
<charles> no, indicator-datetime does
<zsombi_> nik90: NONE of the phones around teh globe do show alarms of any type in calendar!
<zsombi_> charles: so, if we provide a common API for a db, we're basically good then, right?
<zsombi_> chriadam: as imple JSON would do the job...
<zsombi_> chriadam: sorry, wasn't for U :)
<charles> :)
<charles> seems like a stretch for RTM
<zsombi_> charles: a simple JSON would do the job
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dpm: will be 10 mins late in the meeting
<charles> but damn, EDS has caused so many problems
<rpadovani> ack
<zsombi_> charles: yes, it is... so for that we need some workaround, but I'd say we shoudl go with a proprietary approach...
<zsombi_> charles: ooooooh, yeeeaaaaahhh!!!
<zsombi_> charles: in fact ;) the JSON backend is already there ;)
<zsombi_> charles: when we use memory QtOtrganizer manager, I save teh alarms in a JSON file ;)
<dpm> mzanetti, np
<zsombi_> nik90: ^
<charles> zsombi_, does it have file locking s.t. datetime and clock-app don't clobber the file when they write to it at the same time?
<zsombi_> charles: not yet, but we can add that... however, it is saved in teh clock app's confined folder :/
<zsombi_> charles: so we'd need some helper to deal with the DB :/
<popey> ahayzen: yes!
<nik90> zsombi_: do we want to do this intrusive change this late in the cycle?
<ahayzen> popey, \o/ and embedded album art support :)
<nik90> we are at a sweet spot where alarms are starting to work for people
<zsombi_> nik90: nope, we need a workaround, but we're discussing teh "future" ;)
<charles> zsombi_, well as long as we're taking these deep bong hits, why don't we provide/edit the alarms via the indicator-datetime dbus API
<nik90> ah ok
<charles> nik90, post-rtm :)
<zsombi_> charles: hmm... what rights do I need to do that? or do I need any special rights at all?
<charles> zsombi_, the alarm bits are in their own dbus namespace s.t. the permissions can be controlled
<zsombi_> charles: tbh, that would be teh best way to do it!!!
<zsombi_> charles: just wondering, why the heck haven't we done it like that??!
<charles> zsombi_, the DBus API came along way after the alarms
<charles> zsombi_, in retrospect it seems so clear... :)
<zsombi_> charles: ah, ok... do U have some docs?
<charles> zsombi_, for datetime's DBus API? I'm not sure what you're looking for
<charles> zsombi_, right now it's just for changing things like the default alarm duration, sound file, vibrate mode
<zsombi_> charles: like what to send, how to fetch alarms, etc
<charles> zsombi_, we'd have to add the CRUD methods, but it wouldn't be difficult post-RTM
<zsombi_> charles: ah, ok, so we'd need to extend that with other stuff... right
<zsombi_> charles: will U come to Washington?
<charles> yes
<zsombi_> charles: we could have a short talk about that @ some point...
<charles> :)
<charles> nik90, will  you be in washington?
<zsombi_> charles: so, till then, workaround....
<charles> zsombi_, nik90: ok thinking about #1361702
<nik90> charles: not this time I am afraid..I have some exams during that time
<charles> we still need a way to have datetime treat the clock-app alarms differently than other VTODOs
<charles> zsombi_, nik90, we could key off of the data source's display name
<charles> that's currently "Alarms"
<zsombi_> charles: we could, but we need to inform calendar as well...
<charles> it would be nice to make it a little more specific, like "Unity Alarms" or "Touch Alarms" or some such
<zsombi_> charles: in that sense a tag would also do the job
<charles> groan, you're right, I'm going in circles with my suggestions
<charles> zsombi_, unless we coordinate with calendar wrt "special logic" for ui-toolkit alarms, I don't see a fix that works in both indicator-datetime and in the calendar app
<zsombi_> charles: but we can ask mihir or someone from calendar to filter x-canonical-alarm tagged events out
<zsombi_> charles: :) U read me mind ;)
<charles> +1
<charles> mihir: ^
<mihir> hey zsombi_ charles
<zsombi_> charles: this sounds like a plan
<charles> mihir, context: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1361702, particularly comment #3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged]
<zsombi_> mihir: we are thinking on a way to exclude disabled alarms from calendar
 * mihir reads the conversation 
<charles> this fix is kind of warty, but would probably be the least intrusive going into RTM
<zsombi_> charles: right
<nik90> +1
<zsombi_> charles: I'm wriyting an update to teh bug
<karni> Is there a way to determine whether I'm connected to the Internetz from QML? (be it WIFI or 3G)
<zsombi_> charles: I'd add that tag to all alarms not just to teh disabled ones
<karni> I've been looking for a solution for a while now, not sure if I can achieve that without c++. Perhaps someone knows a component that does that already.
<nik90> karni: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity/
<karni> :D
<mihir> zsombi_: charles , so we need to update calendar-app to exclude x-canonical-alarm , have I understood correctly ?
<nik90> karni: I haven't used it yet, so may not be able to help further
<charles> zsombi_, If you just have a tag that says "this is an ubuntu-ui-toolkit alarm", that leaves in the wart about having to remove/restore alarm attachments
<charles> mihir, actually I'd like nik90 to clarify that -- nik90, you say there's design requirement for showing clock-app alarms in the calendar?
<charles> nik90, I find that odd
<nik90> charles: I can't find any at the moment and calendar-app doesn't have a designer
<nik90> charles: tbh I don't know who to ask either
<mihir> nik90: popey  ?
<charles> I'm with zsombi_ on this one, IMO they should not be in there
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, then I don’t know, maybe zbenjamin can help
<karni> nik90: that's great, thank you :D
<zsombi_> nik90: mihir: charles: I've added one more comment on teh bug
<zbenjamin> oSoMoN: ?
<oSoMoN> zbenjamin, nerochiaro is having issues with installing build deps for webbrowser-app inside a chroot
<zbenjamin> oSoMoN: webbrowser app? thats not a click package right?
<popey> mihir: ?
<oSoMoN> zbenjamin, no, indeed
<nik90> popey: Its about clock app alarms showing up in the calendar app.
<popey> why would we want that?
<charles> popey, we probably don't, but were looking for a second opinion to confirm
<nik90> popey: I vaguely remember seeing a design ages ago where the intention was that the calendar would show all events (even special events like alarms)
<nik90> popey: and we are just looking to confirm that with you since we don't have a designer for the calendar app to talk to
<popey> I dont recall ever seeing that
<popey> and I dont think we want clock alarms showing up in calendar personally
<nik90> ok
<nik90> charles: then there's your answer...we use the special tag for all alarms to ensure they don't show up in the calendar
<nik90> charles, zsombi_: So I suppose we use one tag for enabled alarms and another for disabled ones?
<charles> that also means the DBus fix is viable post-RTM
<charles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1361702/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged]
<mihir> okay popey
<charles> thanks popey :)
<zsombi_> nik90: charles: well, we could, if necessary, and then, we won't need to remove the audio/visual reminder attachments from the todo event
<charles> zsombi_, right
<charles> oh, I'm re-breaking it for calendar though if we remove the x-canonical-alarm. It's not an either-or choice
<zsombi_> charles: ok, let's use then x-canonical-disabled. Shouldn't we set a tag for enabled one?
<zsombi_> charles: right :)
<charles> calendar needs to know when to ignore, whether it's enabled or disabled
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if it's not a click, how do you build and test webbrowser app then ? not through qtcreator i imagine
<charles> zsombi_, do you have a preference?
<zsombi_> charles: whatever :D
<charles> x-canonical-alarm + x-canonical-disabled would work, but I don't mind whatever naming we use
<zsombi_> charles: let's use these names, anyway, it's a temp solution
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I either use packages built by jenkins when testing a MR, or I build on the device directly
<charles> ok so, the TODOs
<mihir> charles: zsombi_  so we have to filter events with excluding x-canonical-disabled
<mihir> correct ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<charles> mihir needs to have calendar-app ignore VTODO events with a x-canonical-alarm tag/category
<charles> for 1361702, I need to have datetime ignore VTODO events with x-canonical-disabled
<zsombi_> charles: just wondering, can we add two tags to an EDS event?
<charles> and for 1362341, I need to have datetime set the x-canonical-disabled flag for x-canonical-alarms that get triggered
<charles> zsombi_, yes, afaik there's no upper limit
<zsombi_> charles: ok, then we're good. we set both tags for a disabled alarm, for enabled ones only one of them
<charles> and zsombi_ needs to set the tags in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<zsombi_> mihir: ^ U only need to exclude x-canonical-alarm tagget todo events
<charles> zsombi_, right
<mihir> zsombi_: okay
<charles> and nik90 gets off completely free :) :)
<zsombi_> nik90: this was a cheep bug for ya :D
<charles> zsombi_, mihir, let's repurpose #1361702 to handle all three of these tasks
<zsombi_> charles: I think we shoudl also tag it for rtm14, right?
<charles> zsombi_, yes
<zsombi_> done
<zsombi_> mihir: could you also pick up the bug please?
<mardy> dpm: mmm... there is still some issue: the account was created correctly, but it doesn't list the reminders app in its access page
<mardy> dpm: and the reminders app still thinks it has no accounts
<mardy> dpm: (though the account is definitely there in the system settings)
 * mihir gets bug from calendar-app 
<mardy> dpm: it's something wrong with the service or with the application file, I'll check
<mihir> zsombi_: charles here is the bug from calendar,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1320880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320880 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar notifications are treated the same as an alarm notification" [High,In progress]
<mardy> dpm: ah, the application file is wrong
<mardy> dpm: it says "<service id="com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin">", while the service is called com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders
<zsombi_> mihir: that looks a bit different bug, you must pick up this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1361702
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "clock-app alarms need to be handled differently from other VTODO events" [Medium,Triaged]
<zsombi_> mihir: because it affects Calendar app as well
<mihir> zsombi_: got it :)  i made it also affected
<charles> zsombi_, mihir, nik90, summary @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1361702/comments/8 if I've understood our discussion correctly
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "clock-app alarms need to be handled differently from other VTODO events" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> charles: in 2. ubuntu-clock-app will ignore / not show anything with the "x-canonical-alarm" tag did you mean the calendar-app
<charles> lol, yes
<mihir> charles: yup :)
<dpm> mardy, ah, well spotted, let me see if I can quickly fix it
<dpm> mardy, looking at it, I'm not sure what exactly I should change. What do you mean by "the service is called com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders"?
<mardy> dpm: change the .application file
<mardy> dpm: the service name inside it is wrong
<dpm> mardy, ok, I'm still confused. Why is the service name wrong? Everywhere else we use "com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin"
<mardy> dpm: because the .service files are not part of the account plugin, they are part of the application
<mardy> dpm: the plugin only contains the provider and the qml_plugin hooks
<mardy> dpm: the "service" one is in the app
<mardy> dpm: so when it gets processed by the hook, it gets renamed to com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders.service
<mardy> dpm: just see under ~/.local/share/accounts/services/
<karni> "module "Ubuntu.Connectivity" is not installed" -- who can tell me something more about this? is this module expected in the image?
<dpm> mardy, hm, so should I now rename the service file in addition to that?
<dpm> mardy, and in the .application file, I've got two services defined: one for sandbox and one for production accounts. How do I name those services so that both work?
<mardy> dpm: 1) yes 2) "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders" and "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders-sandbox", if you rename the latter service file to "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders-sandbox.service"
<nik90> DanChapman: can you help karni out with the Ubuntu.Connectivity issue?
<karni> DanChapman: I'm trying to follow http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/
<karni> nik90: thanks
<dpm> mardy, ok, will give it a go, thanks
<karni> DanChapman: but it seems the module is not installed. is it expected to be in the image?
 * beuno puts https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/manual-review-for-policy/+merge/235814 on jdstrand's plate
<justCarakas> what does the tag triaged mean ?
<jdstrand> beuno: what prompted this MP?
<jdstrand> beuno: scopes policy is extremely particular
<jdstrand> beuno: I don't want humans involved
<beuno> jdstrand, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/971/
<beuno> accounts
<beuno> for that app
<beuno> it didn't have a manual review flag
<nik90> justCarakas: it means that the bug has been checked by someone and a solution to fix the bug is known.
<beuno> so our system auto-rejected
<beuno> jdstrand, I'm adding a test now, FWIW, at the request of pindonga
<jdstrand> I don't like the change
<beuno> I am not going to fight it  :)
<jdstrand> we should fix the detector
<beuno> I just need a way for the store to process this
<jdstrand> let me reread the scopes confinement spec
<jdstrand> give me a minute
<justCarakas> thx nik90
<beuno> jdstrand, sure
<charles> mihir, zsombi_, any objections for me tagging 1361702 as touch-2014-10-09
<zsombi_> charles: nope
<zsombi_> charles: if that doesn't mean it won't be fixed ;)
<charles> zsombi_, I'd be ok with -10-02
<zsombi_> charles: I don't mind, I'll push a fix tomorrow from UITK side
<charles> zsombi_, cool
<zsombi_> charles: however I'd need yours to be there teh same time, otherwise I have to remoev teh attachments
<zsombi_> when disabling an alarm
<nik90> zsombi_: perhaps one silo with all the necessary changes
<charles> zsombi_, disabled alarms are already broken in datetime, so no regression there :)
<zsombi_> charles: ah, ok
<zsombi_> nik90: ^ so we can get this landed async
<charles> but I should have something this week, I'm trying to decide how many of these calendar/alarm bugs I can fold together
<nik90> ok
<charles> many of them are interconnected
<jdstrand> beuno: ok, fixed in r246
<jdstrand> well, really 245
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks for the review again :)
<ahayzen> elopio, once this lands we'll be able to test it again lol https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-mocking-fixes/+merge/235821
<elopio> ahayzen: cool.
<elopio> what is that link farm variable for/
<elopio> ?
<ahayzen> elopio, for UAL
<elopio> that can probably explain why I never got it working on reminders.
<ahayzen> elopio, long story ... in summary changes to things in UAL meant that when we set HOME it got a bit confused
<ahayzen> elopio, this is why music-app has been failing since #244
<elopio> ahayzen: thanks a lot for your fix to that :)
<ahayzen> elopio, credit goes to Ted
<ahayzen> elopio, is pep257 not enabled as default?
 * ahayzen looks at all the other classes in music-app and notices they don't have an empty line
<elopio> ahayzen: everybody would hate us if we enable it by default. It has many many details that are good to have.
<ahayzen> elopio, oh its a pep257 as in a docstring one.... not a sub thing of pep8 :P
<elopio> I try to mention it only when there's something that would improve readability.
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, it's docstrings.
<ahayzen> elopio, hmm so should i be consistent and leave it... or change this one to meet it... or change all of them in this or another mp?
<elopio> ahayzen: I would prefer to change this one, and whenever you change a file that you note doesn't follow the pep, change it.
<elopio> but this one is not a big deal. It's up to you.
<ahayzen> elopio, heh they don't have an example of a class ..its is only mentioned in the text http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0257/
<ahayzen> oh "legacy." ...
<elopio> that's the right doc. The legacy part is because they have a new website. But they haven't put the peps on the new website, afaik.
<elopio> and yes, that pep has a lot of talk and no examples.
<ahayzen> heh
<dpm> balloons, managed to make the reminders test fail in a yet more interesting way. Do you know what that new failure actually means? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768
<balloons> dpm, good work :-)
<elopio> nik90: you can land the xvfb branch if you are happy with it.
<dpm> balloons, hardly an achievement :)
<balloons> dpm, looks like the report file was lost somehow
<balloons> a re-run will probably work fine
 * balloons checks log quickly
<dpm> balloons, not sure, perhaps I've messed something up in the debian packaging, although I didn't touch any AP files. The last two times the MP had the same failure
<balloons> dpm, ohh something went with the box
<balloons> fginther, can you look at generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3 and make sure everything is good? I see if sending DHCPREQUEST's once a minute -- is that right?
<dpm> mardy, not sure if you're still around, but it seems that even after renaming the .service files, I'm still getting the blank screen on reminders: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.230_armhf.click
<fginther> balloons, that's strange. I don't see it in any other recent tests. I kicked off a new build of that job to see if it was a transient failure
<nik90> elopio: ooh cool
<nik90> elopio: btw in the jenkins result I don't see the qml test results,
<nik90> elopio: like for instance in http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/498/console I only see the AP tests results
<nik90> fginther ^^
<elopio> nik90, fginther: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/498/consoleText
<elopio> search for dh_auto_test
<fginther> nik90, the results are only in the console, search for ... , what elopio said
<elopio> nik90: I tested that it was marked as a failure before you fixed the test. And after you fixed the test, it's marked as success.
<elopio> I think it's ok.
<nik90> elopio: ah I thought it would be more verbose by showing QPASS, QWARN etc etc
<nik90> but that's fine as long as it is more verbose when something fails
<elopio> nik90: I think it gets more verbose in case of error. But I'm not sure how much.
<nik90> elopio: cool. I will review and merge asap
<elopio> thanks nik90.
<nik90> elopio: later when you find time, can you briefly look over https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-add-more-qmltests/+merge/232060
<nik90> elopio: it is esssentially my first feature qml test compared to the previous qml units I generally write
<elopio> nik90: I looked at it a little, but I will review it in detail after walking the dog.
<elopio> what I saw weird are the leading underscores.
<nik90> elopio: no hurry, thnx
<elopio> nik90: are you following a javascript style guide?
<nik90> elopio: I thought we do that in AP tests as well
<nik90> where _functionname() indicates an internal function not used directly in tests
<elopio> nik90: this is the one I like: http://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/javascriptguide.xml
<elopio> it says the underscores should be trailing.
<nik90> ah yes
<elopio> it would be good to adopt a js guide too. But I won't insist on that, yet :)
<elopio> ok, bbl.
<nik90> cya
<ohmy> hello
<ohmy> (I apologize in advance if this question has been asked hundered of times, i'm quite new) Is the sdk itself opensource ? or at leat all the ubuntu qml compoments ?
<dpm> ohmy, it is open source, and you don't need to apologize :)
<ohmy> dpm, thank you, can you please tell me when can i a read more about the sdk itself,  any accessible repo ?
<dpm> ohmy, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/
<ohmy> dpm, thank you
<dpm> you're welcome
<ohmy> dpm, i must be tired, i've read this page two three times, it's all about the sdk from app developer perspective not platform
<ohmy> dpm, i'm looking forward the source, not the binaries
<dpm> ohmy, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<dpm> ohmy, and also https://code.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<dpm> that's essentially the code for the SDK
<dpm> oh, and https://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator
<elopio> nik90: can you make my branch a prerequisite of yours, and add your test on the CMakeLists ?
<elopio> that way we will see if the test works on jenkins.
<nik90> elopio: sure
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can someone tell me how to make a screenshot on UP?
<nik90> elopio: hey I did bzr merge  lp:~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests
<qtros> Seems that screencap doesn't work anymore)
<nik90> elopio: then committed that
<nik90> elopio: however in the MP I see conflicts in the debian changelog that I dont see locally
<nik90> qtros: phablet-screenshot filename.png
<brendand> qtros, you need to run that from your desktop - i don't know a way to make a screenshot on the device itself
<qtros> nik90 brendand thx!
<elopio> nik90: hum, launchpad sometimes goes crazy. Do you prefer to land first my branch or yours?
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> I will review in a few minutes
<nik90> going for dinner
<mzanetti> mivoligo: heh, have some music now :D
<mzanetti> curious about your opinion on those
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hey, should I pull?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you have time, yes
<mzanetti> need to run setupdata
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yep, just put kids to bed :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: something is wrong with the script because I get no „sounds” folder in /data
<mzanetti> hmmm
<mzanetti> can you paste the output?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: http://paste2.org/vvCgfI65
<mivoligo> mzanetti: and in SDK I have:  GStreamer; Unable to play - "file:///home/michal/Devel/my-machines/machines-vs-machines/data/sounds/Run Amok.mp3"  Error: "No URI set"
<mzanetti> and there really is no sounds folder?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it is, but somewhere else
<mzanetti> aha
<mzanetti> where?
<mivoligo> /my-machines/levelpacks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah
<mzanetti> yeah... you need to execute the script from within the data folder currently
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> it worked
<mivoligo> I guess I messed up /levelpacks then
<mzanetti> a bit :)
<mzanetti> but not much. just do a bzr status in there
<mzanetti> should list all that's wrong
<mzanetti> like the sounds?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: immediately puts smile on my face :)
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> i guess thats good
<mivoligo> yes
<mzanetti> http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/index.html?collection=034&page=3
<mivoligo> mzanetti: for me it's on the first page
<mzanetti> yeah... just showed you the page
<mzanetti> has quite a bit of stuff
<mivoligo> I think it suits the game :)
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<mzanetti> I guess I'll try to find one per world
<mivoligo> did you try it on the phone?
<mzanetti> not yet
<mzanetti> sadly it stutters when playing the shot sounds
<mzanetti> I think I also need to play a bit with the volume for the different sounds
<mivoligo> when you at it, you could fix the sound for tower 10, it has unnecessary silence at the beginning and the end
<mzanetti> yeah, true
<mivoligo> btw: where should I put UI spec for the welcome screen and others? Should I file a bug and attach it there?
<mzanetti> that's a good idea
<mzanetti> mivoligo: or some google drive
<mzanetti> I guess the google drive would be easier
<mivoligo> never used that TBH
<mivoligo> turns out I'm a liar as I have some files there :P
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm trying to create a shared dir... but I'm failing
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. you should have received an email
<mzanetti> with a folder where you have upload permissions
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks, but can you change it to mivoligo@gmail
<mivoligo> .com
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> mivoligo: done
<mivoligo> mzanetti: got it, thanks
<vitimiti> hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll send some stuff tomorrow hopefully, of to bed now
<mzanetti> o/
<boren> popey: Hi, I am adding contact support for Dekko. I found that contact app doesn't export email through content hub. Who can I talk to?
<popey> boren: hm
<popey> boren: you sure, the address-book-app seems to have the policy group "content_exchange" and "content_exchange_source"...
<boren> popey: I have got phone number, name but no email.
<popey> ah
<popey> boren: i guess this is missing functionality then, probably need to file a bug in the app and we'll need to get it on the roadmap.
<popey> pmcgowan: ^ would be good if the address-book-app could expose email addresses (or indeed full contact details?) to other apps?
<popey> (context here is email client - dekko - asking for email addresses)
<popey> boren: have you looked at the new event page in calendar? That pulls in contacts for event attendees.
<pmcgowan> popey, that as I recall is part of the plan, but I forget the details tbh
<boren> popey: Sure, I will file a bug then.
<pmcgowan> popey, I know there were very specific privacy concerns, we were going to allow access to a certain contact, but not access to all contacts
<popey> sure, and the email client would need access to specific contacts, not all of them
<popey> but that could get nasty, having to pull in a contact via content hub every time
<popey> that would get painful every time you send a mail
<popey> boren: I'd certainly look at calendar app in the meantime
<pmcgowan> right not sure on the design for that
<popey> k
<boren> popey: I guess I can try accessing contacts directly without importing from addressbook-app which I assume is what calendar app does now.
<popey> yeah.
<popey> frecel: you about?
<nik90> elopio: I cannot resolve the conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-add-more-qmltests/+merge/235862
<nik90> elopio: I think I may start fresh and copy code over. Launchpad can sometimes not make any sense since when I branch that MP and look there aren't any conflicts.
 * popey glares at nik90 and charles as his desktop makes harp noises
<nik90> lol
<charles> popey, :)
<popey> kinda threw me a bit
<charles> popey, which bug?
<popey> heard the noise and thought "hang on, thats not coming from my phone"
<popey> well, technically it's not a bug, is it?
<charles> ah! ok :)
<nik90> popey: did you run clock ap tests on your desktop or something?
<nik90> cause it doesn't mock it
<popey> no
<nik90> and creates actual alarms
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> then I am not responsible :P
<popey> haha
<popey> nicely done
<popey> :D
 * popey sleeps knowing his alarm will annoy the family at 7am
<nik90> gnite
<charles> just wait until indicator-datetime starts honoring the calendar repeat-notify requests
<charles> and you think you get enough harps now...
<nik90> woop woop
<charles> nik90, I doubt the current settings will stand
<charles> calendar-app tells indicator-datetime that a calendar reminder should activate 4 alarms at 2-minute intervals
<nik90> what...that's a lot
<charles> probably that will get whittled down to '1' since we already have the snooze
<charles> but that's just me speculating
<nik90> hope so
<charles> I'll ask mihil about it tomorrow
 * charles changes popey's PM beep to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Suru\ arpeggio.ogg
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-25
<frecel> popey: I read all pings on IRC when I come back from work so if you need anything just write it and I'll read it when I can
<liuxg> does anyone know how to fix the orientation of an QML application? thanks
<mhall119> liuxg: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#automaticOrientation-prop
<liuxg> mhall119, thanks for your reply. But I would like it to be horizontal display in the first place.
<liuxg> mhall119, it is auto, meaning that it could be portrait mode as well. Some of the games may like to  be in the landscape mode, for example the car racing game.
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mardy, good morning. Sorry to keep pinging you on that, but I'd like to have this fixed for Evernote to review the API keys. I'm still not able to add an account with the latest changes suggested, still getting the blank Accounts screen. Do you spot anything unexpected on this latest click? -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.230_armhf.click
<mardy> dpm: hi! Did you try with a fresh image (wiping user data)?
<mardy> dpm: I'm asking this, because even 0.5.229 was working for me (it has some other issues, but the account creation was working)
<mardy> s/has/had/
<DanChapman_> ogra_: hey :-) yes the haptic feedback should be fixed in the next release. tbh I hadn't even noticed it wasn't working :-/
<dpm> mardy, hm, I'm using the device as my main phone, I wouldn't be too fond of wiping user data. Is there not another alternative? No way to debug why the blank screen is showing up?
<mardy> dpm: well, yes, the usual way:
<mardy> export OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999
<mardy> killall online-accounts-service
<mardy> online-accounts-service
<mardy> then try again
<dpm> mardy, actually, no need to wipe the device, I'll test on an emulator
<davidcalle> Morning all
<justCarakas> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Psychotherapy Day! :-D
<JamesTait> dpm, code fix for localised departments and highlights in click index landed last night - just need to upload the translations now!
<mardy> dpm: any luck?
<dpm> JamesTait, awesome!
<dpm> mardy, I left the emulator creation running while I was doing something else. It's finished now, so I'll give it a go
<DanChapman> popey: morning :-), how can i trigger a rebuild for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-weather-app/timezonePlugin/+merge/235389
<popey> i can
<popey> running now
<DanChapman> popey, great... thankyou
<popey> failed again
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app-python3/12/console
<popey> DanChapman: merge trunk?
<DanChapman> popey: yeah forgot about that, just doing it now.
<DanChapman> popey i don't get why it's failing on qtdeclarative5-dev being an unmet dependency. Could you get someone to take a look at it for me please?
<popey> dpkg-buildpackage: source distribution raring
<popey> thats why
<popey> should be building on utopic i think
 * popey asks in -ci-eng
<mihir> nik90: hey
<popey> DanChapman: try changing the control file and bump from raring to utopic?
<dpm> mardy, good news: on the emulator, starting Reminders and clicking on "Add account" worked. However, after logging into Evernote, the app does not detect that there is an Evernote account. I.e. u-s-s-o-a returns to the app, but the app still prompts to add an account (previously it just loaded the account's notes directly). On u-s-s-o-a accounts I see the account, but no app is authorized to access the account: http://i.imgur.com/7o3Ax5B.png
<dpm> so progress, but still no joy
<vitimiti> hi
<DanChapman> popey: still the same after bumping to utopic http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app-python3/14/console
<mihir> zsombi1: ping
<popey> DanChapman: wanna join us in -ci-eng ?
<zsombi1> mihir: pong
<dpm> oSoMoN, wow, not sure if you've seen this video, but the browser demo around minute 7 is incredibly fast! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOuSfdCxekQ
<dpm> well, at least to load
<dpm> then the guy goes on to point some flaws
<mihir> zsombi1: for tagging filters  in event , we should use this in DetailFeildFilter , is that correct , http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtOrganizer.Tag/ ?
<mihir> zsombi1: we are filtering using this http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtOrganizer.DetailFieldFilter/
<zsombi1> mihir: I guess so... renato___ might know more
<mardy> dpm: OK, that is what I had with 0.5.229
<mardy> dpm: I'll try the latest one soon
<dpm> mardy, ok, thanks. The link is here if you need it handy: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.230_armhf.click
<dpm> or here if you want to give it a go on the emulator: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.230_i386.click
<mardy> dpm: the manifest file still has "account-service": "share/accounts/services/com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin.service"...
<dpm> argh
<mardy> :-)
<mardy> so it was not getting installed
<oSoMoN> dpm, thanks for the link! the browser loads really fast indeed, well done me :) my Italian is a bit rusty but I understand that the guy seems very disappointed by the rendering of theverge.com, I’m seeing something similar on krillin, to some extent, but not that bad
<mihir> renato___: you about ?
<dpm> mardy, I'm about to give up. I fixed the manifest, but still no way to grant access to Reminders to the account: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.231_armhf.click
<mardy> dpm: share/accounts/services/com.ubuntu.reminders_reminder.service
<mardy> dpm: should be share/accounts/services/com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders.service
<mardy> :-)
<dpm> please excuse me while I go bang my head against the desk...
<mardy> dpm: np :-)
<mardy> happens to me all the time
<mardy> (that's why the first thing I do when reviewing others' code is checking for spelling mistakes :-) )
<popey> nik90: testing your location finding click
<popey> "Location Service Error!" in the clock
<nik90> popey: did you follow the steps in the MP description?
<nik90> popey: also which image and channel?
<popey> of course not! ☻
 * popey looks for the merge
<nik90> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793
<popey> ta
<popey> ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed 255
<popey> lemme go through that merge
 * nik90 looks at http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/ta
<nik90> uk slang :P
<popey> hehe
<popey> it's often the first word a baby is taught
<popey> "Say taaaaaah"
<nik90> I kept wondering what the hell "ta" meant everytime I saw you use it..I guess I know now
<popey> both my kids, their first word was "cat"
<nik90> hehe
<ogra_> thats proper !
<popey> nik90: did the prep steps, rebooted phone, opened clock, "Location service error!"
<nik90> popey: can you close clock and run "sudo start ubuntu-location-service" then reopen clock
<nik90> popey: btw did you get the location access prompt at all?
<popey> yes
<popey> i did
<nik90> eh strange
<popey> start: Job is already running: ubuntu-location-service
<popey> still same
<nik90> meh I need to reflash my phone back to utopic to test this out :/
<nik90> popey: I will report back in about 30 mins
<dpm> mardy, success! I could get it to work on the emulator. Now I just need to figure out if it works on my phone and if it works on the packaged .debs to pass the Jenkins tests
<mardy> dpm: it's probably because libaccounts is caching the wrong .service files
<mardy> dpm: do "sqlite3 ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db"
<mardy> dpm: then give the ".dump" command, and paste the output (there shouldn't be a lot of sensitive info, just your account names)
<dpm> ok, cool, just upgrading my phone
<frecel> popey: I know how improbable this sounds but I promise this is not a bot and I really am up at six o'clock in the morning
<popey> :D
<popey> hello frecel
<frecel> you needed something yesterday?
<popey> yeah, you have pm ☻
<mihir> zsombi1: okay , i'll speak to renato___ once he is around
<frecel> done
<popey> thanks frecel !
<frecel> popey: you have no option to do it yourself or were you just being polite?
<popey> i do have the option to do it myself, yes
<popey> but i think that's rude ☻
<frecel> Well it would be if I wasn't informed about it before but since we had a conversation about it a while back I wouldn't care if you unpublished it yourself
<dpm> mardy, here's the output of the commands, not sure if the logging is right, couldn't manage to kill the UOA service (no killall command on the rtm distro, pidof returns nothing for u-o-a-s) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8425156/
<dpm> although L14 looks suspicious
<dpm> and L15 even more
<mardy> dpm: L14 is the problem, it looks like it cannot load the Evernote plugin
<mardy> dpm: what version of ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts are you running?
<dpm> mardy, 0.4+14.10.20140908~rtm-0ubuntu1
<mardy> dpm: you need 0.4+14.10.20140917-0ubuntu1
<dpm> mardy, aha - do you know when that is going to be uploaded to ubuntu-rtm?
<mihir> popey: can we get store update for calendar tomorrow eod ?
<mihir> popey: there are couple of MR pending i'll close them and then we can push it for again weekend testing :)
<popey> mihir: we sure can!
<mihir> popey: great :)
<popey> I'll be afk on a train tomorrow, but if you ping balloons he can do the necessary
<popey> (I actually can't upload but he can)
<mardy> dpm: no, let's ask dbarth
<renato___> mihir, hi
<mihir> hey renato___
<renato___> mihir, what do you need?
<mihir> renato___: we were suppose to exclude disabled alarm from the filters
<mihir> renato___: so for tag filters ,  i did try this but i couldn't find proper syntax to do that , http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtOrganizer.Tag/
<mihir> renato___: for more info, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1361702
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "clock-app alarms need to be handled differently from other VTODO events" [Medium,Triaged]
<mihir> renato___: as we are filtering events using http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtOrganizer.DetailFieldFilter/
<renato___> mihir, alarms are different from events
<renato___> mihir, each event can or can not have a alarm attached to it
<mihir> nik90: ^^
<renato___> mihir, I believe that, if the event has a alarm attached it should be handle as a normal alarm
<nik90> actually zsombi1 ^^
<mihir> renato___: the issue is , if the alaram is disabled , it shows up in calendar notification like this
<mihir> renato___: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183212190/disabled-alarm.png [2] https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183212222/calendarevent.png
<mihir> renato___:  as per yesterday's discussion with zsombi1 and charles we have to change filters in calendar
<renato___> mihir, anyway you can filter alarms created by the sdk alarm API using the organizer filters
<mihir> renato___: okay thanks. I'll try that and will let you know.
<renato___> since but you need a way to diff these events from a normal event
<renato___> how do you intend to do that?
<mihir> renato___: as they have added tags to disabled alarams , so i guess we can exclude all disabled alarms with tag
<renato___> mihir, in this case you will exclude only disabled events
<renato___> mihir, do you want to exclude all events?
<mihir> renato___: this is what we conclude yesterday, 2. ubuntu-calendar-app will ignore / not show anything with the "x-canonical-alarm" tag
<dpm> thanks mardy
<renato___> mihir, ok this is easy
<renato___> mihir, just use a union or intersection filter with your current filter and a new detail Filter
<mihir> renato___: okay , so we can modify this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8425302/
<mihir> and add one more Detail filter :)
<renato___> mihir, well a bit more complex than that. Since there is no "matchFlag" for different
<renato___> let me think about it
<mihir> renato___: Ohh hmm okay.
<renato___> mihir, I am not sure how to do this filter :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, I put 2 UI concept images in that folder
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool, thanks
<mihir> renato___: ahhh :( can't we just add tags to each filter and exclude them
<mzanetti> mivoligo: looks nice. how would this work if there are already multiple level packs installed?
<renato___> mihir, I did not find a way to create a filter that exclude a event with specific detail
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me know if you understand what's going on on them, I did't put any description :P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: instead of + it will be >
<renato___> mihir, o short time solution will be make this evens invisible on the UI
<mivoligo> and + after the last levelpack
<renato___> mihir, something like "visible: tag != "x-alarm""
<mzanetti> mivoligo: should this be some sort of carousel, or buttons?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can it be both?
<mzanetti> sure
<renato___> looks like a missing feature on QtOrganizer
<mivoligo> :)
<mihir> renato___: then that fix should be in UI :P
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. one thing: it misses the difficulty selection
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll put settings in separate window
<renato___> mihir, until we have a proper solution on QtOrganizer, but this will take a while since we need to propose a API change
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... I don't consider difficulty being a setting tbh... more like a selection of what to play
<mihir> zsombi1: charles ^^
<renato___> I will try discuss that with qt guys, to see if they have a solution for that
<zsombi1> mihir: ??
<mzanetti> mihir: like if you completed the game on easy, you select "medium" and re-enter the level pack, everything will be locked again
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ^
<mzanetti> mihir: sorry again...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm.. in my view you'll be able to have different settings for different levelpacks
<mihir> zsombi1: renato___ said that we'll have to do that from UI way , until we have proper solution from QtOrganizer
<zsombi1> mihir: filtering out the tag? yes, we said that also
<zsombi1> mihir: renato___: we will drop QtOrganizer alarm backend when we get a datetime indicator API in place
<mihir> zsombi1: yes...if you can read conversation  between me and renato___ in above few lines
<zsombi1> mihir: renato___: so we need a solution that works now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but its not really a setting... I think I'd really like to have the difficulty selection at the same page as the level pack selection... unless you totally disagree...
<zsombi1> mihir: I read it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm afraid people will miss it otherwise too
<renato___> zsombi1, I sugest something like: "visible: tag != "x-alarm""
<zsombi1> renato___: ok, that's good to me, actually it has to be OK for calendar app...
<renato___> mihir, zsombi1 or you can filter only events with empty tags. But this is not safe
<mihir> renato___: that would be little risky i believe
<zsombi1> renato___: I do not need to filter anything. Every alarm has a tag: x-canonical-alarm set, and an additional one if it's disabled
<renato___> zsombi1, the problems is that I did not find a way to create a filter where you exclude a value from the filter . you can only add values
<zsombi1> renato___: mihir: so it is safe if you say an item is an alarm if the x-canonical-alarm tag is there
<zsombi1> renato___: I saw that... and that's bad...
<renato___> zsombi1, yes I know
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm, what would you say if a player could select difficulty after hitting "play"?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: would work, but must happen before the level selection screen is loaded
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I personally would probably still put it on the same screen...
<mzanetti> otherwise we have to add a new page step just for that
<mihir> so renato___ i am not sure if from unionFilter we intersect this filter , i am not sure
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you're right
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so what we leave in settings would be: sound volume for effects, sound volume for soundtrack and reset score, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah... I think we should also have the other options... but just not show them by default
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but for example if you press a couple of times on the icon in the about dialog you'll enter level pack creator mode
<mzanetti> which would enable the other options too
<mzanetti> and tell people in the level pack creation tutorial how to enable that for easy testing
<mzanetti> or at least show them if you manually build the game for the desktop, which is most likely where you're creating the levels anyways
<mivoligo> mzanetti: or we can put that enabling option in the tutorial
<mzanetti> or that, yeah... fine with me too... depends a bit on what the turorial will look like
<mzanetti> I thought about opening the browser with a link to my blog
<mzanetti> and do the actual tutorial on a website
<mivoligo> me too
<mzanetti> mivoligo: here's the draft I'm working on: http://notyetthere.org/?p=421&preview=true
<mzanetti> not sure if that link works for you
<mzanetti> slightly outdated already...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: Not Found
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm yeah, its just a draft, not published yet
<mzanetti> I think only when logged in as the editing user you can see it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, not that important right now anyways
<mivoligo> ok
<mihir> zsombi1: so are we going for change in UI ?
<zsombi1> mihir: looks like... .if you have the model in UI, then you have to change that...
<mihir> zsombi1: that is in datetime-indicator right , i got lil confuse though sorry about that
<zsombi1> mihir: me too... when U say UI, what are you referring to? UI is the User Interface of an app, a module, etc
<zsombi1> mihir: so your app has a UI as well...
<mihir> zsombi1: as I have understood renato___ suggested to change indicator UI (Not calendar-app)  and make visible false which has tag
<zsombi1> mihir: hehh???!
<renato___> mihir, I was suggesting to change the app
<zsombi1> mihir: ^
<mihir> renato___: ahh , got it :| i mis understood
<zsombi1> mihir: sorry, i though the same way as renato___ :)
<mihir> zsombi1: renato___ sorry i miss understood  :)
<renato___> mihir, on the event delegate make it invisible if it is a alarm
<mihir> renato___: okay got it now :)
<mihir> zsombi1: sorry for the confusion :|
<zsombi1> mihir: np :) it happens....
<dpm> JamesTait, I've just seen your G+ post, nice work! Are all translations uploaded now? I can still see the departments in English only
<JamesTait> dpm, I think we have Spanish translations uploaded, plus the one string I had to update for British English.
 * JamesTait switches his phone to Spanish and reboots.
<dpm> JamesTait, could we upload all the languages from LP? (I'm using Catalan, not Spanish)
<JamesTait> dpm, we can, and will, of course. :) It's just a manual process atm, and we only have a limited number of people with the appropriate privileges.
<dpm> oh I see
<dpm> JamesTait, have you figured out a good way to do the uploads? Are you converting the .po files to SQL, or how did you end up doing it?
<JamesTait> dpm, we haven't automated it at all yet - it's busywork atm, but obviously that's not sustainable. We will be improving the process, we just haven't fleshed out exactly how yet.
<dpm> JamesTait, ok, no worries, just asking out of curiosity
<JamesTait> dpm, not a problem. :)
 * zsombi1 eod
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I put some ideas in the folder
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool. quite busy atm. will look at it tonight
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problem :)
<dpm> balloons, it seems on this branch Jenkins keeps complaining about an invalid xml file, did you find out what it could be? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768
<balloons> dpm, fginther ack'd the problem yesterday, but I never saw a resolution. Regardless we know the tests that are showing the issue; it's with the account setup. That might also be causing issues
<balloons> you can still see some of the run in the console
<balloons> so what we can do is propose a seperate MP to fix the issue and see if jenkins is happy with that, then land yours
<balloons> but ohh right, technically you are breaking something
<dpm> popey, balloons, could one of you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-desktop-i18n/+merge/235970 and initiate a shorts upload to the store? It's the last app remaining to fix the .desktop files localization bug that vrruiz has been chasing for a while
<popey> ya
<popey> joey beat you to it
<balloons> nice
<fginther> balloons, dpm, the tests are hitting a general purpose timeout in the job. Are the reminders tests expected to take a long time?
<fginther> reminders.tests.test_credentials.EvernoteCredentialsTestCase.test_add_evernote_account_must_set_provider is taking 20 minutes alont
<balloons> fginther, ack, that makes sense. As I was saying to dpm, the tests on that MP just locks up forever
<dpm> I wouldn't expect the test to take that long, no idea why it needs 20 mins
<fginther> there's an exception and backtrace in that test, that appears to be where the 20 minutes disappears
<balloons> dpm, the tests are not actually running for the testwithaccount tests, they lock up during account creation. It's an old bug we had that we think might have been due to a race condition. But it's no longer present in trunk
<balloons> the process is forked and it always seemed like if the child process died for some reason the parent continues to wait
<dpm> balloons, so you mean in that branch I've resurrected the issue?
<balloons> dpm, yea it appears so. I was assuming it affected everything, but I remember you saying other things are landing fine
<balloons> let me play with your actual branch vs trunk and see
<dpm> ok, thanks balloons
<dpm> ahayzen, do you think we should mark bug 1370874 as invalid for Music? As in, it's not something that can be fixed in the app, it needs to be fixed in the platform, right?
<ubot5> bug 1370874 in Ubuntu Music App "Music would pause when BT headset is switched off" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370874
<ahayzen> dpm, probably :) i'll do that
 * ahayzen has been playing about with a bluetooth speaker lately finding/confirming bugs :)
<ahayzen> dpm, done
<ahayzen> dpm, i think i poked rsalveti about that bug so i think it is on his list IIRC
<dpm> hi m-b-o! thanks for your comments on bug/1355835 - I think for now, I'd suggest to make the links to be to the mobile site, and in parallel I can initiate a conversation with TWC to fix it on their side
<dpm> bug 1355835
<ubot5> bug 1355835 in Ubuntu Weather App "Weather Channel doesn't display forecasts in Spanish" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355835
<m-b-o> dpm: yes, I think taht would be ok!
<m-b-o> dpm: assigned it to me, will make a fix in the coming days
<dpm> awesome, thanks m-b-o!
<dpm> done
<m-b-o> dpm thanks! :)
<ahayzen_> dpm, sorry i joined a vpn and disappeared so may have missed any further messages
<t1mp> dpm: heh.. weather forecast in spanish is simple, just make it "cálido y soleado" :p
 * t1mp is glad to be in barcelona now :) almost don't need a weather forecast anymore
<dpm> t1mp, I'll be in BCN tomorrow, is the wheather nice atm?
<dpm> ahayzen_, no worries, didn't say anything else :)
<ahayzen_> dpm, cool :)
<t1mp> dpm: not as warm as next week, and some times a bit cloudy, but for my (Dutch) standards still very good :)
<t1mp> dpm: no need for long sleeves or trousers
<dpm> t1mp, so you're around in underwear?
<dpm> I generally wear the trousers, even in Barcelona
<t1mp> dpm: and the sea water is warm enough for swimming :) I went camping next to the beach a week ago
<t1mp> dpm: parse like this: "long (sleeves or trousers)". :) I wear shorts
<dpm> ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey, looking at the images. looks good!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: should I just use the first level and paint the name/logo on top?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: or better shipping the whole image as is as part of the level pack?
<mzanetti> probably the latter
<dpm> balloons, popey, I need to go in a few mins, can I leave the shorts update to the store in your hands?
<popey> dpm: I can't, balloons can.
<ahayzen_> elopio, when you have a moment do you mind casting your eye over this again? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests/+merge/233840
<balloons> mwaaha.. power
<balloons> that said, dpm jenkins is down for maintenance atm
<balloons> we'lll build and release once it's back up
<dpm-afk> balloons, cool, thanks
<elopio> ahayzen_: on it.
<nik90> elopio: can you ping me later when you are free
<ahayzen_> elopio, sweet thanks... i now just need to figure out how to double check it is working on my device as for me running album:// music:// starts the facebook app rather than music lol i must have broken something somewhere aha
<elopio> nik90: pong. I have two eyes :)
<elopio> your branch is on my other tab.
<nik90> elopio: :) the test failed for 2 reason, the first being a missing dependency which is strange since AP tests pass on that exact page. Second is a genuine failure which I can fix rather quickly.
<nik90> elopio: The one I need your help with is the missing dependency issue.
<elopio> nik90: the tests are run during the build, so you need to add the deps on the first section of the debian/control.
<elopio> the autopilot tests are run after the package has been installed, so it has a different set of packages.
<nik90> ah ok
<elopio> I will check the error to see which package you are missing.
<elopio> I have been doing this on trial and error for a month. I was hoping to get better identifying the deps over time, but I'm still bad at it :)
<nik90> I am missing Qt.labs.folderlistmodel apparently
<nik90> even though I don't see it listed as being a dep of the clock app nor AP test. but I will investigate further
<elopio> ahayzen_: as you added the decorator to the url dispatcher call, you don't need
<elopio> 235	+ logger.debug("Calling URL Dispatcher - " + path)
<ahayzen_> elopio, ah yes good spot ;)
<elopio> ahayzen_: and last pita comment, pep8 recommends to capitalize all the letter of an abbreviation.
<elopio> so URLDispatcher instead of UrlDispatcher.
<ahayzen_> elopio, ah yes ok i'll do that
<elopio> ahayzen_: I'm really happy with your python code. I don't know much about the QML code, so it would be safer if you get somebody to review that part.
<ahayzen_> elopio, yeah i'm gonna try and get victor to check it as well as i need someone else to confirm the tests actually run and pass
<ahayzen_> elopio, thanks for the review :)
<elopio> np.
<charles> renato___, what did you and mihir and zsombi agree on?
<elopio> nik90: is that centerOf function coming from UbuntuTestCase ?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you about ?
<nik90> elopio: yes
<mihir> nik90: can you do one eye check on this code , i have done it from my side if you get couple of mins
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/All-Day-Events-Button/+merge/235396
<ahayzen_> balloons, ping
<nik90> mihir: I can't today
<mihir> nik90: no issues :)
<nik90> sry
<mihir> nik90: no need of that :) i just did that , but wanted to double check nothing else :)
<nik90> ah ok
<mihir> :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, pong
<ahayzen_> balloons, Recently i have seen two separate failures on jenkins, both passed with reruns. But they are both from a similar action, when selecting a listitem action. It looks like they either missed clicking the button or nothing happened? Do you think they are worth investigating?
<ahayzen_> balloons, these are the two failures http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-autolanding/612/console http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-autolanding/604/console
<balloons> ahayzen_, we don't like inconsistencies
<ahayzen_> balloons, My current theory is that the listitem is doing that bounce animation and it gets the X pos at the wrong time, so maybe a wait for a property may help? Do you think that is plausible or does this look like autopilot itself or something else?
 * balloons looks
<ahayzen_> balloons, if you watch the videos on them u can see it attempt to click but nothing happens
<balloons> ahayzen_, ahh, that animation isn't accounted for
<ahayzen_> balloons, i think maybe not
<balloons> and you are using a helper for this right?
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep there is a helper so it should be easy to add :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah swipe_reveal_actions() ends with the pointing_device.drag() so i guess that needs to wait until the animation has finished?
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok i'll create an mp to add a wait :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, ohh excellent. I agreee it's not accounted for and it should be
<ahayzen_> balloons, we want an all green ap board :)
<ahayzen_> *forever* lol
<seb128> what's the qt api to parse .desktop?
<seb128> if that's QSettings, is there a way to query for localized values?
<seb128> like value("Name") to return the Name[current_locale]
<ahayzen_> balloons, putting an objectName on an UbuntuNumberAnimation should be accessible from autopilot right?
<ahayzen_> balloons, on no worries found there is actually an alias from the upstream component...
<balloons> ahayzen_, ahh yea, that's what I was going to guess
<ahayzen_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-wait-for-bounce-animation/+merge/236019 \o/ now to see what jenkins thinks
<balloons> awesomesauce
<ahayzen_> :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, guess we'll want to push to the store again soon as the CI fix landed last night... do we wait for ^^ mp to land first for extra goodness?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'll wait for this mp
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool thanks
<ahayzen_> balloons, would be good to be green again on CI :)
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you there?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> x : type === ViewType.ViewTypeWeek ? root.width/7*index : 0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> got it
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: :D that's quick fix :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, hmmm that mp got approved by jenkins do we just top approve it between us or wait for victor to come along? it is quite a small change
<balloons> ahayzen_, yea, it's trivial.
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool done :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was thinking about putting the image of last unlocked level and on top of it some artwork characteristic to a levelpack.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... I think we have a bit of a problem then.. Or I misunderstood your sketches.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I would have pushed a proposal for the main screen implementation. do you have a bit of time to try it?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: as its not really working yet I pushed to to: lp:~mzanetti/machines-vs-machines/carousel-test
<mivoligo> mzanetti: not at the moment, kids occupying my computer :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll be back later I hope
<mzanetti> ok. let me know. I need to give a bit instructions on how to try that branch
<mzanetti> mivoligo: btw, I have 6 different songs now. one for each world
<mzanetti> probably need to reorder enemies a bit. so that we have blue enemies only in the dark worlds to fit the somewhat darker music theme etc
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, would you some time to provide a second opinion on an MP? You don't need to review the entire MP but rather just the overall theme.
<mzanetti> nik90: hit me
<nik90> 8:57 PM <nik90> mzanetti: I wrote a feature qml test at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-feature-qml-tests/+merge/235940
<nik90> 8:58 PM <nik90> mzanetti: it checks the creation of alarms and is rather different from the usual qml unit tests I wrote
<nik90> my irc client was lagging behind
<ahayzen_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-wait-for-bounce-animation/+merge/236019 has landed please push to the store when you have a moment!
<nik90> mzanetti: elopio feels it might be better to write it in AP since it is a bit complex and so I wanted to know if I am doing it correct
<nik90> mzanetti: look at only tst_alarm.qml...ignore the rest in the MP
<mihir> renato___: one silly question , as tag is coming from QtOrganizer , should be accisble from event object , is that correct?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry dad is away
<balloons> ahayzen_, ack.. waiting for jenkins builders to come back up
<renato___> mihir, yes
<mzanetti> :)
<mihir> so renato___something like this, event.tag.value or event.tag.match ( "") as per documentation here , http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qorganizeritemtag-members.html
<renato___> mihir, this is the C++ doc
<mihir> renato___: yeah i am just getting the  function name from sdk i got this , http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer.Tag/
<ahoneybun> balloons, anchors are funny
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm... doesn't look too bad to me
<renato___> mihir, will be something like: item.detail(QtOrganizer.Tag).tag
 * mihir tries 
<nik90> mzanetti: I noticed that there are some redundant functions as elopio correctly pointed out. So I will refactor those into one general function, but I thought it looks okay...best part is that it runs in less 2 secs :D
<balloons> ahoneybun, ui layouts can be a treat eh?
<mzanetti> nik90: there's happening quite a bit...
<mzanetti> nik90: I'm running it like this: qmltestrunner -input ../tests/unit/tst_alarm.qml -import backend/ -eventdelay 100
<renato___> mihir, try:   item.detail(Detail.Tag).tag
<mzanetti> nik90: from within the builddir
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I get the message ""There are still "3" items in the process of being created at engine destruction.", but assumed it wasn't seriously
<ahoneybun> balloons, as in I still don't understand them (and lost the page taking about them)
<mzanetti> nik90: no, that isn't a big problem
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok...what's the eventdelay parameter for?
<nik90> does it delay 100 seconds between tests or something
<nik90> 100ms
<mihir> renato___: i am trying this but it is retruning null , event.detail(Detail.Tag).tag
<mzanetti> nik90: before each click
<mzanetti> nik90: so you can actually see what's happening :D
<nik90> mzanetti: ah man that's cool...I have been adding wait() whereever needed...it was cumbersome
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx for the hint
<balloons> ahoneybun, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/
<mihir> renato___: tried this as well , event.itemDetails(Detail.Tag).tag
<mzanetti> nik90: only found it just now :D
<nik90> mzanetti: hehe
<mzanetti> nik90: there seem to be a while lot of new features I didn't know of in qmltestrunner
<mzanetti> try --help
<renato___> mihir, and are you sure that this event has tags?
<ahoneybun> balloons, I can't get toolbarbuttons to show
<nik90> mzanetti: sweet...so many arguments
<ahoneybun> oh wait
<renato___> mihir, most of the events will return null
<mihir> ahh , nice catch..i am just trying with random event , but shouldn't it return atleast "" ? it says ,  Cannot read property 'tag' of null
<ahoneybun> I can never keep the items from being on top of each other
<mihir> renato___: okay then i'll have to get alaram events and then try this out.
<renato___> mihir, common events will return null for: event.detail(Detail.Tag), since they do not have the tag property
<ahoneybun> now the text looks weird balloons
<renato___> mihir, property == Detail
<mihir> renato___: hmm okay :) i thought every event will have something as tag.
<ahoneybun> balloons, http://imgur.com/MSI4FRu
<renato___> mihir, and there is two different functions: item.detail(type) that returns the first detail and item.details(type) that return a list of details with specified type
<balloons> ahoneybun, you are quickly get to get in over my head.. I'm no qml developer ;-) Did you play with the template example app?
<ahoneybun> the hello world one?.
<renato___> mihir, I think you want to use: item.details(type), because the item can have more than one tag
<balloons> indeed
<ahoneybun> yea a bit
<ahoneybun> I just took the toolbarbutton example code
<mihir> renato___:  yeah  i guess , so it will be something like this event.details(Detail.Tag) and it will return if they have tags otherwise it will return null
<renato___> mihir, good question, I am not sure if this function will return null or a empty list for items without tag
<renato___> mihir, I think it will return a empty list
<mihir> renato___: is it possible to create an event which has tag from desktop not device ?
<mihir> renato___: i tried this event.details(Detail.Tag)  for a single event , it returns blank..so i guess now if we have tag it should return whatever tag it is
<mihir> renato___: i need to confirm that.
 * ahoneybun needs a video/pics not just text
<mihir> renato___: i'll try that with device and confirm with you.
<mihir_> renato___: i'll try that with device and confirm with you.
<mihir__> hey nik90 , the issue regarding tags, can be reproduce on dekstop ?
<mihir__> Akiva-Thinkpad: approved :
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir__,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool
<ahoneybun> as soon as that APN settings drops in to Ubuntu I will be back on it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> beans.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, o/\o
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, what you working on today?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, was just reading my email from the ubuntu-phone ml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool :)
<ahoneybun> yep right now I'm thinking of ideas for apps that are more "doable" with my limited knowledge
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, do you know Go?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want to build a small go app after RTM
<Akiva-Thinkpad> never done go before
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, I was looking at that about a year ago
<ahoneybun> never really made any code though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, well lets do one then. something small
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, sure I just dont know what to make the app do
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well its go, so we should make something I guess that benefits from performance
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, seems I don't have a kit for go
<ahoneybun> on the ubuntu sdk
 * ahoneybun saves for libreplanet 2015
<ahoneybun> how does one enable r/w mode on ubuntu to edit the apn settings>
<Akiva-Thinkpad> apn?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm here if you have time :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey, I do
<mzanetti> mivoligo: let me push to trunk...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so... you need to pull now, then run the setupdata script
<mzanetti> mivoligo: after that, you also need to copy the machines-vs-machines level pack to "tutorlal"
<mzanetti> something like this:
<mzanetti> cd levelpacks
<mzanetti> cp -r machines-vs-machines tutorial
<mzanetti> if everything goes well, the main menu should have 3 entries
<mivoligo> mzanetti: http://paste2.org/K6fO6YjY
<mzanetti> do'h again
<mzanetti> sorry
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> pushed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's working! and that music :D
<mzanetti> haha. the music is awesome, yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so the problem is: we either need to have some level pack specific images with some describing text, at least for the "create level pack" one
<mzanetti> or move that element out of the carousel
<mzanetti> I do like it in there
<mzanetti> but the image for it would need to say a bit of text
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry, I don't get what's the problem exactly
<mzanetti> mivoligo: those items in the carousel need to be all the same
<mzanetti> if we're just taking some elements from the level pack, that won't really work out for that entry
<mzanetti> and probably also not really well for the tutorial
<nik90> elopio: hey I addressed all your comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-feature-qml-tests/+merge/235940 (except for one). I also explained why I rather have it as a QML test.
<mivoligo> you mean the same size?
<nik90> elopio: I think I fixed the failures in jenkins, but let's see what happens.
<nik90> elopio, balloons: Can either one of you trigger jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-feature-qml-tests/+merge/235940
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no, the same basic structure, either just an image, or all having some text at the same place
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you said you would compose that "image" from elements of the level pack (as far as I understood programmatically - like taking the highest unlocked level or so)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the problem is that this entry doesn't really have a highest unlocked level, or enemies, or towers
<balloons> nik90, done
<nik90> balloons: thnx
<mzanetti> mivoligo: still not clear what I mean?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry, was with kids
<mzanetti> np
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, so can we do rectangle as a basic element and on that some artwork specific to a levelpack and for tutorial some text?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, APN (Access Point Name)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... I guess I can just add some text on all elements and just have it empty where not needed...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok, yeah... I'll figure it out somehow when I have some designs...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: are you happy with how the carousel basically works? dragging isn't really possible on this one as its not linear enough... dragging a circle is a bit odd
<mzanetti> so I'm going to turn off the dragging and only rotate it on clicking
<nik90> elopio: It seems to always fail at file:///tmp/buildd/ubuntu-clock-app-3.1+autopilot0/tests/unit/tst_alarmSound.qml:23:1: module "Qt.labs.folderlistmodel" is not installed, import Qt.labs.folderlistmodel 2.1
<nik90> elopio: I am not sure what extra dependency it is looking for
<mivoligo> mzanetti: clicking works very well
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but can you do carousel with only 2 elements?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> busy channel today
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... how would you move back then?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: by clicking on the left side
<mzanetti> into the empty space?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ^
<mivoligo> no, I imagine after clicking the right item it goes on top and the top item hides so its left side is visible
<mzanetti> mivoligo: how does that work with more than 2 items?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: like on your implementation now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you mean when we only have 2 items, showing the other, and when there are more items changing to like it is now?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll try to sketch it
<mzanetti> hehe, ok :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: see the folder, I'll be back in 10 minutes
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I see... the magic words would been "not rotating" :)
<mzanetti> yeah, sure, should be possible
<mzanetti> or well, not circular
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nothing like working face to face :)
<mzanetti> hehe
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what about that difficulty selector, is it sane?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, looks awesome... still not exactly sure how to do it, because I'd obviously would like to have it animated
<mivoligo> me too :)
<mivoligo> and colorAnimation as well
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I don't particularly like that the "easy" circle goes empty when the bar goes up to medium or high
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can we keep that filled?
<mzanetti> on hard we would have all 3 filled
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that is just a draft
<mzanetti> and the bar going from green to yellow to red or so
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me sketch how I imagine animation for that :)
<mzanetti> awesome
<mivoligo> I guess the default would be medium, right?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, in the folder
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, pretty much how I imagined it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: when green changes to orange, should the whole bar change to orange or just the area around the middle button?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think all
<popey> balloons: thanks for uploading calendar and music!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: or maybe you can do gradient
<mzanetti> both should be no proble,
<mzanetti> problem
<mzanetti> whatever you think is better
<renato___> nik90, do you knwo how I can create a click package of the calendar app and install it on my device?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great, so I just provide the background and you'll do the magic with rectangle element :)
<renato___> nik90, I am using the old steps but I am getting: Cannot install /tmp/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.latest_all.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep
<popey> balloons: oooh! more!
<renato___> popey, ^^
<nik90> renato___: ttry "pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted clickpackagename"
<popey> pkcon install-local...
<popey> dammit
<popey> beats me every time
<renato___> :D
<nik90> renato___: you are missing --allow-untrusted
<nik90> popey: in your def, I got the ping first :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/HackDays | --allow-untrusted
<renato___> nice guys thanks, I have a patch for the calendar app :D
<nik90> renato___: cool
<popey> \o/
<popey> balloons: any more? ☻
<mivoligo> mzanetti: going back to that level switcher: I still don't really get why there can't be a level background there
<popey> mivoligo: mzanetti what game you working on?
<mzanetti> popey: bzr branch lp:machines-vs-machines
<mzanetti> cd data
<mzanetti> ./setupdata.py
<balloons> popey, so fast ;-)
<mzanetti> then run with qtcreator
<balloons> popey, yes I'll have one for file manager soon
<balloons> and that should be it
<nik90> balloons: can we update clock tomorrow evening?
<mivoligo> popey: and turn up your speakers :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: how should the box for creating level packs look like?
<nik90> balloons: I want to get 2 MPs in before doing so (mostly AP and QML test)
<balloons> nik90, we can update any time.. I know you like friday's ;-) I didn't push a build this afternoon because I knew you had stuff you wanted to land
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just text
<nik90> balloons: yeah I just want to keep it consistent by trying to push every friday :-)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no image at all?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: maybe some big smile :D
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok well... guess we can do that then
<balloons> nik90, AP tests are new or fixes?
<popey> balloons: pls ping me when you do it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: your mockup shows a big header "Machines vs Machines" on top of the image. where does that come from?
<nik90> balloons: new ones by carla (world clock)
 * popey installs vorbis-tools
<nik90> balloons: its been pending for a while waiting for a review
 * nik90 does it too
<mivoligo> mzanetti: not yet done
<balloons> nik90, aye
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sure, but I mean from a code point of view
<mivoligo> mzanetti: an image
<nik90> balloons: hey can you help me debug https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-feature-qml-tests/+merge/235940
<mzanetti> mivoligo: would that be an image per level pack called titeImage or so and placed on top of the level background image?
<nik90> balloons: its failing due a dependency issue in the qml tests
<mivoligo> mzanetti: exactly
<balloons> nik90, I saw that big MP
<balloons> so many loose ends to sort out this week :-)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. should work this way
<nik90> balloons: :-D
<mivoligo> balloons: your last sentence goes well with your nick :D
<popey> wow, this colour scheme is punch-your-retinas-out loud
<balloons> nik90, so qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel?
<popey> love the music
<nik90> balloons: yes, but it works with the AP tests without any additional dependency
<mzanetti> popey: well, that red boxes is just today
<mzanetti> popey: as we're experimenting with the main menu
<nik90> balloons: in fact qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel is not added to debian/control at all
<mzanetti> the rest should be better I hope :)
<balloons> nik90, well I haven't seen your control file, but build depends and test depends and runtime depends are all different
<popey> ok, whats this song called on level 1?
<nik90> balloons: ok, I will add that now and see if the tests pass
<mzanetti> "Monkeys Spinning Monkeys" I think
<balloons> nik90, do you have qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin  instead/.
<balloons> it's the old dummy package
<nik90> I am checking
<nik90> I have qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin on my system. I will add that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'm done for today, I'll try to do some stuff tomorrow o/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: see you. good night
<mzanetti> popey: in the settings there is a checkbox to unlock everything currently
<mzanetti> popey: you can see more towers etc with that
<nik90> balloons: I pushed. Mind triggering jenkins? If it passes, I can sleep peacefully
<nik90> mzanetti: erm, machines-vs-machines is crashing my qtc
<nik90> mzanetti: I did the steps you mentioned above
<mzanetti> nik90: did you maybe have a old build dir from a earlier try?
<nik90> mzanetti: no I branches everything fresh.
<nik90> mzanetti: I am trying via commandline
<mzanetti> so far statistics are 3 working, 1 not working...
<mzanetti> 1:4 that its your setup :D
<nik90> I did,
<nik90> mkdir builddir && cd builddir
<nik90> cmake .. && make
<nik90> qmlscene ../app/machines-vs-machines.qml backend/
<popey> mzanetti: that was excellent fun!
<mzanetti> popey: was? already through with all the levels?
<nik90> mzanetti: works commandline :)
<mzanetti> ok... weird
<popey> hehe
<mzanetti> popey: play it on hard please
<mzanetti> so far noone managed
<mzanetti> its well thought out up to level 7 so far
<mzanetti> really hard but proven its possible
<popey> ok
<mzanetti> obviously without the unlock all cheat :D
<balloons> nik90, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/501/
<nik90> balloons: thnx
<nik90> mzanetti: this is cool
 * balloons watches http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-utopic-amd64-ci/148/console
 * nik90 does the same
<mzanetti> all graphics by mivoligo
<nik90> its much better than the last time I checked..cant wait to see it finished and in the store
<mzanetti> its progressing steadily, yeah
<mzanetti> still a bit to go
<popey> mzanetti: hard is _hard_
<mzanetti> it is :)
<popey> I can't do the first level without losing some
<mzanetti> popey: yeah, impossible
<mzanetti> so you can't build up too many stars too fast
<nik90> balloons: yay that does fix the dependency issue
<mzanetti> popey: otherwise you'll get to buy tower upgrades too fast
<balloons> nik90, :-)
<mzanetti> popey: intention is that you have to go back leter with stronger towers to get all the star points
<balloons> still some fails but not for that reason
<balloons> good night nik90 :-)
<nik90> balloons: yeah I saw
<nik90> balloons: gnite :)
<mzanetti> popey: still playing?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-26
<justCarakas> good morning all
<mihir> nik90: when you around , could you please confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1374258
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374258 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Click on event from indicator , it opens clock instead of Calendar" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> justCarakas: morning :)
<nik90> morning :-)
<nik90> mihir: sure, 1 min
<nik90> mihir: my phone has no charge, I am charging it, but will comment on the bug report asap.
<mihir> nik90: no issues :)
<nik90> mihir: it opens in calendar for me...the clock app irc meeting
<mihir> nik90: hmmm okay
<davidcalle> Morning all
<fcole90> Hello everyone :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Dream Day! :-D
<fcole90> I need to integrate file-qml-plugin in docviewer app, how did you do that in the other apps (like reminders, terminal, file-manager) ? :)
<fcole90> I was looking at their source but could not find trace of the original src files of the plugin, so I'm thinking that I need to insert in the source code and not as a plugin.. Is that the way? :)
<dpm> ciao fcole90
<dpm> yes, the idea is to grab the source code from the plugin's separate project
<dpm> and put it into the app's source tree
<dpm> once there, it will still be a plugin. Then you'll generally just check out one branch, containing both the plugin and the app, and build them together
<dpm> As I say, it will still be a plugin, but shipped into the same click package as the app
<dpm> you can see it in the reminders app: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/files/head:/src/
<dpm> under the src directory there are 2 other subdirectories:
<dpm> - app: contains the app
<dpm> - plugin: contains, unsurprisingly, the plugin :)
<fcole90> hello dpm :) yes, that's what I had seen, but was looking for the specific qml-file-plugin :D Instead I need to insert it int the same way the other apps are shipping their plugins :)
<fcole90> dpm, I will try that, thanks for the help :)
<mihir> dpm: ping
<dpm> fcole90, yes. If you build the reminders app, you'll see the actual plugin being built. Here's the layout of its click package. You'll see the built plugin in line 16: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044356/
<mihir> dpm: i have pushed mr, when you get time could you please review this ----> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/rewriteGetRecurrenceString/+merge/236013
<fcole90> dpm, quite nice and polished, I like it a lot :) I'll try to have a result just as good :)
<dpm> mihir, done, thanks!
<dpm> fcole90, cool, let us know if you need help :)
<fcole90> dpm, I will, thank you for your help :)
<rpadovani> hey mardy, when I do login in evernote account there is autocomplete in mail field. I tried to take a look to the code, but I don't find where I can specify to disable it. Any idea?
<rpadovani> *keyboard autocomplete on phone
<vitimiti> hi
<mardy> rpadovani: I noticed as well, it's quite annoying
<mardy> oSoMoN: any ideas? ^
<nik90> rpadovani, mardy: Quite simple -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/#inputMethodHints-prop
<nik90> rpadovani, mardy : set it to Qt.ImhNoPredictiveText
<rpadovani> mardy, another thing, did you change anything in online accounts api? displayName is a void string, but other strings (providerName, serviceName) works well
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/ui/AccountSelectorPage.qml#L55
<rpadovani> nik90, we know that, the problem is WHERE to set it :D
<nik90> rpadovani: ah fair enough..I got no idea then :P
<mardy> nik90: the problem is that this is a webpage inside the browser
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, if that’s a webpage you don’t have any control over, then you’re out of luck… basically the type of the input field determines the hints that are set for the OSK, and that’s set as an HTML attribute
<mardy> oSoMoN: I wonder, maybe the WebContext could offer a way to disable text prediction no matter what, and we could set this flag to true in OA, since we know that we are only dealing with login forms in our webviews
<oSoMoN> mardy, that sounds like a convoluted workaround to me, but feel free to propose the idea to chrisccoulson
<mardy> oSoMoN: yeah, I'm not that sure it's a good idea myself... we should aim for something better
<oSoMoN> mardy, maybe a user script to change the type of the input field on the fly, if that’s at all possible
<mardy> oSoMoN: could we disable autocomplete for all single line text fields? After all, I can't think of many cases where you have a single line of text and you want autocomplete on that
<mardy> oSoMoN: usually websites offer a multi-line, when there is free text to be written in
<oSoMoN> mardy, not sure we have access to that information where we’d need it, but if we do that’s something that could be tried
<oSoMoN> mardy, in any case I’d start by filing a bug
<mardy> rpadovani: could you please file a bug? :-)
<nik90> dpm: everytime I make changes in the clock app (no string changes), the pot file keeps changing. Is this expected?
<mihir> dpm: thanks , i'll update and push the changes, thanks for the review
<rpadovani> mardy, can you ping me when you have 5 minutes for a query, please?
<mardy> rpadovani: I do have them now :-)
<mihir> zsombi: renato___ ping , after debug and discussion with kunal , from Calendar..We are just taking Event & EventOccureence and i believe Alarm is stored as TODO
<mihir> renato___: zsombi so as calendar app is concerned , we are just getting Event & and it's occurrence we are not filtering any ToDos
<dpm> nik90, perhaps we need to remove the ALL in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt#L8
<nik90> dpm: ah ok, I will give that a shot
<zsombi> mihir: renato___ then it seems something in EDS is messed
<mihir> zsombi: renato___ yes , we don't fetch ToDos  , i just had discussion with kunal and i confirmed
<renato___> mihir, there is any problem in the app?
<renato___> I am confuse
<mihir> renato___: you mean calendar ?
<renato___> yes
<mihir> renato___: nope i believe we don't face any issues in calendar
<renato___> zsombi, what is the problem then?
<mihir> calendar behaves as expected , EXCEPT the notification
<zsombi> renato___: all I do is I deal with Todos....
<renato___> charles, has a fix for the notification alreay
<renato___> zsombi, but what is the problem with eds backend?
<mihir> renato___: the problem is disable alarm is showing as claendar notification https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183212222/calendarevent.png
<mihir> calendar*
<zsombi> renato___: ... and they don't even ask for todos...
<zsombi> mihir: btw, Todo is also an Event...
<renato___> zsombi, but the notification is not part of the app
<zsombi> mihir: so be sure that you exclude todos
<renato___> zsombi, the notification is the date-time indicator
<zsombi> renato___: noone talks about that now
<renato___> and charles has a fix for that alreay
<mihir> hey kunal
<mihir> kunal: ^^
<kunal> hi
<renato___> sorry guys I am lost here, I do not understand what is wrong
<mihir> hey kunal if you missed some previous chat, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432744/
<renato___> I thought that the problem was tht the calendar app was showing the alarms events, but mihir is saying that is not a problem
<zsombi> mihir: kunal: so, remember, Todo is also an Event!
<kunal> zsombi, I believe it type will be Todo
<zsombi> renato___: no, you got it wrong... they show up, but they don't filter for Todos, they folter for Events
<kunal> let me confirm
<mihir> renato___: nope that is not case, i have mentioned yesterday   , we have to change in (Notification System ) not on calendar-app ,
<zsombi> uhh.. I got messed ... we all got messed :D
<renato___> the notification system does not use qtorganizer
<renato___> it talks direct with eds
<kunal> so from calendar app side, we are showing event of type Event and EventOccurence
<kunal> and Todo and TodoOccurrence are differnet type
<kunal> so  I believe we are safe if Alarm;s are stored as todo and type is Todo
<kunal> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtOrganizer.ItemType/
<mihir> Hmm , so zsombi renato___ from calendar side we don
<mihir> don't think there is any change*
<renato___> ok I believe charles has the fix for indicator already
<zsombi> renato___: mihir: and I'm having the tags fix from Alarms API in staging...
<mihir> okay great :) so we all are clear now :D & out of mess heheh
<brendand> popey, there's an RTM landing in flight that breaks filemanager
<brendand> popey, filemanager is still sending out 'file://' urls
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> on the terminal app, does anyone else get "TERM environment variable not set"?
<nik90> brendand: popey is on his way to the xda dev con and isn't here today.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or rather, does this error occur on an actual device?
<brendand> nik90, were you aware of changes to url-dispatcher that would break file-manager?
<brendand> nik90, seems like url-dispatcher is no longer going to accept file:// urls
<nik90> brendand: I knew about file:// being removed, but didn't know about it breaking file-manager
<brendand> nik90, so file-manager will have to send e.g. video:// music:// and image:// seperately
<nik90> brendand: I don't have much contact with the file manager devs, so not sure how to proceed
<brendand> nik90, which means it will need to be able to tell what kind of file it is
<nik90> dpm or balloons ^^ can you help out here pls
<dpm> brendand, would you mind filing a bug against lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app for the devs to see it? They're not on IRC atm
<brendand> dpm, just going to double check it's happening in utopic (should be since the new url-dispatcher already landed there)
<dpm> ok, cool
<brendand> balloons, hey
<balloons> brendand, howdy
<brendand> balloons, did we pick up some AP failures in filemanager because of the url-dispatcher change?
<brendand> balloons, i was checking the dashboard, but sheesh - it seems to be quicker to ask here
<brendand> balloons, ok i see there are four failures but doesn't look like any of them are url-dispatcher related
<balloons> brendand, there's a pending version of filemanager to release to the dashboard. I saw the ping about the url dispatcher change. This hasn't been accounted for by file manager
<brendand> balloons, want me to raise a bug ?
<balloons> brendand, yes please
<balloons> brendand, filemanager's issues atm (until the fix lands in the store) is with the security implementation
<brendand> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1374474
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374474 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Files don't open in external applications due to url-dispatcher change" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> mardy, here the branch we were talking about: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts
<mardy> rpadovani: OK, I'm building it
<rpadovani> thanks
<mardy> rpadovani: did you try it on the desktop?
<rpadovani> mardy, yap, on desktop you have to add two accounts and disable one
<rpadovani> mardy, but also on phone it crashes
<mardy> rpadovani: I'll try on the desktop, there debugging is easier
<rpadovani> definitely
<mardy> rpadovani: it's strange that it crashes when you add the second model, because it appears that you are not even using it
<rpadovani> mardy, yes, but if you remove the new one it works. I have absolutely no idea on how debug it
<nik90> balloons: feel free to release clock app to the store. It is rdy ;)
<mihir> balloons: also Calendar app
<mihir> nik90: i observed one small issue in clock settings , the sound header is being cut off
<nik90> mihir: you mean the sound slider popup text
<mihir> nik90: yup
<nik90> mihir: yeah that's a known issue due to the SDK
<mihir> nik90: okay
<nik90> mihir: I don't have a proper design solution yet to fix it
<mihir> nik90: i thought if you leave some margin from top still it shows same ( I don't know so asking this )
<balloons> mihir, calendar app should have been released last night.. did you see it?
<balloons> I can release again though :-)
<balloons> nik90, ack, releases away!
<nik90> balloons: thnx :)
<nik90> mihir: I could but it creates a weird spacing at the top. It was one of the solutions that I already tried that worked but doesn't look good UI wise.
<mihir> balloons: ahh , just checked so yeah i do have updates, let me see i guess it should have all the merges
<mihir> nik90: one issue , i was not able to reproduce though, when my phone was idle , the clock app was open , now when i unlocked my phone after few hours , i see time difference in System time (Which is on top) and inside clock app
<mihir> like lag of 2 mins
<nik90> mihir: which image?
<nik90> mihir: clock immediately updates its time when brought from suspend
<mihir> nik90: yeah i haven't updated to latest, i see there are some issues with dual boot though
<mihir> which is current latest image revision ?
<mardy> rpadovani: it doesn't crash here, but I don't see the selection page
<nik90> mihir: which channel?
<rpadovani> mardy, how many accounts do you have?
<nik90> mihir: tbh I don't know since each channel has a different image channel for a particular device
<nik90> mihir: for n4, it should be 160 something for devel-proposed
<mihir> devel
<mihir> i am on 242
<nik90> mihir: yeah that's why
<nik90> mihir: what lagged? the system time or the clock time?
<mardy> rpadovani: two accounts, but one is disabled
<rpadovani> this is strange
<mardy> rpadovani: I even tried with two enabled accounts, but still no screen (and no crash)
<mihir> nik90: the clock time , like system time was 7:44 & clock time was 7:42 , i did try to reproduce but wasn't able to
<nik90> mihir: strange
<rpadovani> mardy, don't you have a popup menu on top right where there is a button named 'accounts'?
<nik90> mihir: try to reproduce it with proper steps and I can try on my side as well
<mihir> nik90: still i'll reconfirm if i am able to reproduce it
<mihir> nik90: you on dual boot?
<nik90> mihir: no
<mihir> nik90: okay
<mihir> balloons: the calendar doesn't required update in store :)
<rpadovani> mardy, another thing I found right now: you have to disable the account before starting the app, if you disable it after there is no crash
<mihir> btw one question regarding wi-fi , we can't enter username & password for wifi , is any one have workaround with this ?
<balloons> mihir, alrighty then, I'll push a new one :-)
<mihir> balloons: it doesn't required
<balloons> mihir, nope, indeed rev 476 is in the store
<mardy> rpadovani: ah! Got the crash, I though that the accounts page would appear automatically
<mihir> balloons: okay great :)
<mihir> balloons: my office wi-fi is with LDAP so can't connect my phone with wi-fi  in office :(
<rpadovani> mardy, only if you didn't login yet, theorically. I have to check that anyway. I'm happy you had the crash :D
<balloons> mihir, ahh ;-)
<brendand> mihir, you can connect on your laptop though?
<mihir> brendand: yeah i can do that with hotspot
<mardy> rpadovani: I need to leave now, I'll check it on Monday
<rpadovani> mardy, sure, thanks! Have a nice weekend!
<brendand> mihir, you can copy your laptop connection to the phone with phablet-network
<mihir> brendand: but legally not allowed to create hotspots :(
<mihir> brendand: ohh okay , I'll try that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, heh I'm always so afraid of changing coding style; I'm glad you gave me a reason to put the spaces in front of the curly bracket
<balloons> nik90, clock fails click review due to "desktop_Icon (clock) 'clock-app' specified as icon in .desktop file for app 'clock', which is not available in the click package."
<nik90> balloons: yeah it apparently was there since the previous clock upload
<balloons> but indeed the icon isn't specified properly
<nik90> balloons: I didn't change the icon location though ... I suspect the issue might be in the desktop file
<balloons> nik90, where is the icon/
<nik90> balloons: in the source, it is inside app/
<balloons> ahh I see it
<balloons> So, let's fix it
<balloons> nik90, I'll make the change for you to review
<nik90> I will take a look to see where exactly it may have broken
<nik90> oh cool
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for pushing to the store :) guess we now wait for the results of #257
<balloons> ahayzen, preliminary runs looked great
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, is it possible to have jenkins running on two branches for an app? eg music ;)
<balloons> ahayzen, it is
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
 * ahayzen continues planning world domination ... 
<balloons> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-icon-name/+merge/236158
<davmor2> balloons: hey dude who works on file manager please?
<balloons> davmor2,  CarlosMazieri and ajalkane are the primary devs
<balloons> davmor2, why do you ask?
<davmor2> balloons: there is a new version of url-dispatcher in a silo that is likely to break opening files in the file manager I just wanted to know if they had a fix ready apparently tedg spoke to them, and if there is a version of filemanager with the fix so we can land the silo with that version of filemanager at the same time
<balloons> davmor2, ahh right. brendand filed a bug for it, but I don't believe they know or were prepared for it
<davmor2> brendand: ^ so we can land it and have filemanager broken for a day or so or give the team time to fix it and land it monday instead maybe?
<balloons> davmor2, they meet weekly on Tuesday, I would suspect we would see something to fix it then
<balloons> davmor2, brendand do we know why this change occurred? How are other apps handling it? I suppose most apps know the filetype
<brendand> balloons, apparently filemanager is the only outlier
<nik90> balloons: hey your MP seems to fix it.
<nik90> balloons: one tiny change, set(ICON "${ICON}") -> set(ICON ${ICON})
<nik90> balloons: I can then top-approve
<balloons> nik90, ack
<balloons> pushed
<zyga> hi, I have a UbuntuListView with a simple ListModel inside, next to that there is a ListItem.Standard as a delegate. The model has a name and a 'selected' flag, the delegate has a CheckBox which manipulates the model's 'selected' flag value. This all works well BUT when I have a separate button (in the header) that alters the model (it sets all selected flags to true) that doesn't refresh my model's delegates. Am I doing something wrong or it that 
<balloons> nik90, fyi clock is in the store
<nik90> balloons: I was just about to ask, thnx
<nik90> zyga: hmm, it should do it automatically
<nik90> zyga: actually I do the same thing in the clock app for multiselect view for the alarms page
<ahayzen> Is "ContentType.Uknown" on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.ContentType/ a typo?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> hey ahayzen_
<kenvandine> oh... that looks like a typo :)
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, pdf would be of type "documents" in content-hub right?
<ahayzen_> and yeah ^^
<kenvandine> yeah
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, hmm and if i tried to open a pdf in the browser you would expect it to work?
<ahayzen_> ...i must have something wrong in the code...docviewer doesn't appear
<kenvandine> oh... the browser probably doesn't map that
<ahayzen_> oh...
<kenvandine> until we get proper mimetype support
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, it has to map them?
<kenvandine> the browser does it's own mapping
<ahayzen_> ah right
<kenvandine> does docviewer provide a content-hub handler?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, i'm adding it ;)
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, or trying to test what i've written
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, guess i'll have to use your hub-exporter again ;) unless some other app can export a document
<kenvandine> not that i know of
<kenvandine> awesome... i've been wanting to be able to download pdfs :)
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, same
<kenvandine> we didn't have any handlers for documents, so that's probably why it's not mapped in the browser
<kenvandine> file a bug against the browser to map pdf to ContentType.Documents
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, ok will do :)
<netlar> Is this support for desktop app dev also?
<IbrahimA> on that note, is the html5 sdk also suitable for desktop app dev?
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, hmm ok i set my custom hub-exporter to documents and i only see the pdfjsviewer app...which means that webbrowser isn't detecting it as we said but also that the docview code i've done hasn't worked lol
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, i had missed the .json in the cmake ;) lol
<ahayzen_> mhall119, ping
<balloons> ahayzen_, mhall119 isn't about today
<ahayzen_> balloons, ah thanks
<balloons> happy friday to you sir
<ahayzen_> yey friday \o/
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, when files are imported into the docviewer would you expect it to move the files somewhere or just leave them in ~/.cache/com.ubuntu.docviewer/HubIncoming ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, move them
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, where to?
<kenvandine> anywhere the docviewer wants
<kenvandine> the HubIncoming will get cleaned
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, ok :) loads of other stuff needs rewriting within the app lol mhall119 started doing content-hub before so i was gonna talk to him about some of the refactors he did
<mivoligo> mzanetti: any chance you're here?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I put a spec for a difficulty selector in the folder
 * mzanetti looking
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me know if it is clear
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just fyi, there is a notion of Grid Units (gu) in ubuntu
<mzanetti> we might want to stick with that instead of inventing bus :)
<mzanetti> how much is 1 bu supposed to be?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I know but here's for gettting proportion to the background right
<mivoligo> mzanetti: 10px here but it might change with the interface
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so on your desktop 1 GU would be 8px
<mzanetti> ok... no worries. I can work with this
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> looks clear enough
<mivoligo> mzanetti: vertically all the elements are centered with the background
<mzanetti> and you'll upload the background then as svg?
<mivoligo> yes
<mivoligo> but there's blur used, so you have to convert it to png
<mzanetti> we're still a bit messy when it comes to game artwork
<mzanetti> a mix of svg and png, random sizes
<mzanetti> probably we should try to clean that up a bit too.
<mzanetti> we could move that stuff into some data dir too and export pngs using the script
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah btw. not sure if you know. but you can now also pass a number to the setupdata script
<mzanetti> for example: ./setupdata.py 128
<mivoligo> what it does?
<mzanetti> then everything will be exported with a basesize of 128 instead of 256
<mivoligo> nice :)
<mzanetti> improves the situation quite a bit on the phones
<mzanetti> whole level pack is only 4.1MB with that :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, did you get any more feedback about the game last night?
<mzanetti> no...
<mzanetti> I think you've seen it all
<mivoligo> last thing I saw was nik90 problems :)
<nik90> mivoligo, mzanetti: That issue was a fault in my systems...the game works great through the command line.
<nik90> mivoligo: well done with the graphical assets :-)
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> mzanetti: adding towers is a bit clunky...it would be nice if it could be done in 1 step which is to click on the tower and it is chosen and placed on the tile. At the moment, I need to click on the tower and then press the add button.
<nik90> mzanetti: as a result, by the time I add a tower I have lost precious seconds thereby missing killing robots during that time :)
<mivoligo> nik90: it was my idea
<nik90> mivoligo: the add button?
<mivoligo> nik90: yes
<mzanetti> yeah. ux design is mivoligo too
<nik90> mivoligo: I can understand the need for other options like tower upgrade, sell towers etc.
<nik90> mivoligo: but if a tile is empty, and I click on it and then on the tower it should just add it IMO.
<mivoligo> nik90: in my view the add button is like confirmation, that the player really wants to add this tower
<zyga> nik90: I think I found a bug in the SDK
<nik90> mivoligo: ack.
<zyga> nik90: see this G+ post for details:
<nik90> zyga: yup read the post :)
<nik90> zyga: sdk devs usually appreciate a sample app to reproduce the bug. I will also see if I can reproduce it on my end.
<zyga> nik90: I will file a proper bug but I'm too tired today
<nik90> zyga: I figured..I didnt mean now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: should I create a brunch to add that svg file? Or just put into drive folder?
<nik90> I was just relaxing and writing a blog post about LXC containers for ubuntu touch apps
 * nik90 goes back to it
<zyga> nik90: to reproduce just do UbuntuListView + a ListModel + a ListItem.Standard + CheckBox, add two actions to select/deselect all flags in the model and click on the checkboxes
<zyga> nik90: everything clicked at least once starts to ignore model changes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you can put it directly into the right place, yes
<nik90> zyga: did you use a control? as in control: checkbox {} ?
<zyga> nik90: yes
<zyga> nik90: the code is ...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: app/graphics/ I guess?
<mzanetti> yep
<mivoligo> ok
<zyga> nik90: http://git.zygoon.pl/gitweb/?p=checkbox.git;a=blob;f=checkbox-touch/components/SelectionPage.qml;h=337d2ec5e1a88a8290bde556ff1848196e503861;hb=refs/heads/launchpad/bootstrap#l80
<zyga> nik90: (I hope the URL works, I cannot check it directly on my LAN)
<nik90> zyga: erm 404 Not Found
<zyga> sigh :)
<nik90> :P
<zyga> nik90: pi.zygoon.pl/gitweb?
<zyga> nik90: does that work?>
<nik90> yes that works
<zyga> nik90: http://pi.zygoon.pl/gitweb/?p=checkbox.git;a=blob;f=checkbox-touch/components/SelectionPage.qml;h=337d2ec5e1a88a8290bde556ff1848196e503861;hb=refs/heads/launchpad/bootstrap#l80
<nik90> yup that works now
 * nik90 doesn't see how the url changed ;P
<zyga> nik90: git. vs .pi
<nik90> ah yes
<zyga> nik90: .git is new, probably not propagated via DNS yet
<nik90> zyga: curious, why do you use control: AbstractButton{} instead of control: Checkbox{} directly?
<nik90> considering you do style: Theme.createStyleComponent("CheckBoxStyle.qml", checkBox)
<zyga> nik90: exactly as the comment says
<zyga> nik90: because the only effective difference between that code and CheckBox
<zyga> nik90: is this:
<zyga> nik90: onTriggered: checked = !checked
<zyga> nik90: that erases the property binding, it doesn't write through the binding
<zyga> nik90: my checkboxes are never intended to store any state, just reflect state from the model
<zyga> nik90: and the model is the only "copy" of the state that must exist
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I sent a merge request
<zyga> nik90: this makes checkboxes synchronize to model changes made outside of onTriggered/onClicked
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok cool. not really working on the game today. but I guess there will be an hour or two during the weekend
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll try to finish the rest of the welcome screen over the weekend too
<mzanetti> nice. we're getting close :)
<mivoligo> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I wont bother you anymore tonight :)
<mzanetti> no problem at all
<nik90> zyga: ok, so the issue you have with checkbox is that when you change the model value directly, then it doesn't reflect in the switch
<zyga> nik90: yes
<zyga> nik90: after the first click
<zyga> nik90: on the checkbox
<zyga> nik90: it does work before that event
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nik90: see you around :)
<nik90> mivoligo: gnite. enjoy your weekend
<nik90> zyga: ack
<mzanetti> o/
<mivoligo> :)
<nik90> zyga: that might be a sdk bug yes
<zyga> bzoltan: ^^
<vitimiti> hi
<popey> kenvandine: happy birthday!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kenvandine, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1VcgWvhyV0
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: i know you were looking at file manager UI...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, yah
<popey> do you have a device?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the fellow who was working on that I don't think got back to me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unfortunately not
<popey> hmm
<popey> I will file a bug and post screenshots tomorrow
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, but some fellow already started moving the contents to the header
<Akiva-Thinkpad> he said he'd upload the branch
<popey> the content-hub integration looks messy
<popey> buttons which are underneath the bottom toolbar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ohhh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, gander we'd like to get this done before rtm?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad double checks if he got back to me...
<popey> well, i will file a bug and lets see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1373346
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373346 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Filemanager should use top header instead of bottom toolbar" [Undecided,New]
<popey> we had a bit of a bug identifying session in the pub tonight ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah; nice
<popey> that bug doesn't cover the content hub use case
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry I feel stupid asking this, but what is the content hub exactly?
<popey> its the system that lets one app pass data to another securely
<popey> e.g. you're in the messaging app and you want to send a photo to someone over mms
<popey> so you press the camera button in messaging app, it asks which app you want to get data from
<popey> you could choose camera and take a picture
<popey> you could choose gallery and select an already-taken photo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah, thanks for explaining that.
<popey> or you could choose file manager and choose a file (picture)
<popey> problem is the buttons are "under" the bottom toolbar
<popey> I'll file a bug ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, Go! go
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sounds like rtm stuff
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, power rangers?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, Go language but that is a great one!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm going to work on a terminal advanced setting for setting the PS1 tonight
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think slimming the PS1, or putting it on a line above is actually really useful for a phone terminal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> PS1=”\n\[\e[0;36m\]┌─[\[\e[0m\]\[\e[1;33m\]\u\[\e[0m\]\[\e[1;36m\] @ \[\e[0m\]\[\e[1;33m\]\h\[\e[0m\]\[\e[0;36m\]]─[\[\e[0m\]\[\e[1;34m\]\w\[\e[0m\]\[\e[0;36m\]]\[\e[0;36m\]─[\[\e[0m\]\[\e[0;31m\]\!\[\e[0m\]\[\e[0;36m\]]\[\e[0m\]\n\[\e[0;36m\]└─[\[\e[0m\]\[\e[1;37m\]\$\[\e[0m\]\[\e[0;36m\]]› \[\e[0m\]”
<Akiva-Thinkpad> actually ignore that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I copied it off a site
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and.... it might not be nsfw
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-27
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, Channel ubuntu-rtm not found on server, Channel rtm not found on server
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, is there a release to manufacturer channel?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is this an irc channel
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is super tired, about to go to bed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmm go
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, gonna head to bed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> night all
 * ahoneybun is tired of the icons on ubuntu touch flicking everytime he scrolls
<ahayzen> +1
 * ahoneybun thinks he understand anchors now!
<ahoneybun> I got my textfield to not be inside my button!
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons
<kenvandine> popey, thx!
<ahoneybun> can you link a textfield to a button so that a listitem will show what you typed in the textfield?
<ahoneybun> how do you link a toolbarbutton to something?
<ahoneybun> is there a limit to the buttons you can have?
<ahoneybun> I have one button on one row and another button on the other row but if I add a 2nd button to either row it gets rid of the single button
<ahoneybun> anyone?
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/OcGg3iv
 * ahoneybun has a button and a textfield and is looking good lol
<ahoneybun> can you make it then when you click a button that the text in the textfield will be put into a listitem?
<Festour> Hi all!
<Festour> Someone can help me enable R/W system? touch cant create writable_image in userdata
<Festour> Im use rtm version
<rpadovani> What package have I to install to have Ubuntu.Contacts?
<vitimiti> hi
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a database of the states mhall119
 * ahoneybun really dislikes timezones
<ahoneybun> I need to make a List scollable
<ahoneybun> ping
<ahayzen> pong?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, hey!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> I think I'm almost done with my app
<ahayzen> yey
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what type of list are you trying to make scrollable?
<ahoneybun> a list of states
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what objects are they?
<ahoneybun> I'm going to post a screenshot give me a min
<ahoneybun> um
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, like a ListView normally is scrollable IIRC...but otherwise just put a Flickable {} around it?
<ahoneybun> um I did not use ListView
<ahoneybun> I was trying!
<ahoneybun> but they are all ListItem.Standard
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah depends what you are trying to do i suppose ;)
<ahoneybun> well it is a list of 31 states so I need to scoll lol
<ahayzen> hah yeah
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/a/ep1Is
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ah i see
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, have you tried to put that in a ListView? it looks like it would work
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find the docs about listview
<ahoneybun> I'm still learning here but I have gotten so far in just 1 1/2 days!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.ListView/
<ahoneybun> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.ListView/
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I tried that but it said something about model not found ro something
<ahoneybun> from that example
<ahoneybun> ContactModel is not a type
<ahoneybun> that is the error with that example
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, your doing well :) ... so you want a ListModel with ListElements with each of the texts... then in the ListView reference that model and then set the delegate to ListItem.Standard with the text set to the model text
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah ContactModel {} won't exist ... you see the bit above with ListModel {} ?
 * ahoneybun if more of the visual person
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, put an id in that eg ListModel { id: myModel }
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then from the view.. ListView { model: myModel }
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, in their example they had that ListModel in a file called ContactModel.qml thats why it worked...but you can put it all together for now to keep it simple
<ahoneybun> that worked!
<ahayzen> :)
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> now to right all 31 states by hand!
<ahoneybun> again!
<ahayzen> heh thats where u really want it reading from a db/json list of something
<ahoneybun> yea that would be nice
<ahoneybun> I was looking at mhall119's loco team app
<ahoneybun> thats where I got the tab thing to work :)
<ahayzen> ah cool :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you will probably want to eventually split each page into separate QML files otherwise u'll have one massive main.qml :)
<ahoneybun> but I might need help with that as well
<ahoneybun> yea that is how mhall119 did it as well
<ahoneybun> how do I make QML files, like
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you have the sidebar hidden in qtc...do Window->Show sidebar
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then on your project right click -> Add new.. then from the dialogue select Qt->Qml file (qt quick 2)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, would I make something like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-team-portal/ubuntu-app/view/head:/models/FilterableJsonModel.qml?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, give it a name of something.qml
<ahoneybun> on my project?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you could do depends how complex a really really simple thing which just pushes a list into a model could look like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442305/
 * ahoneybun does not have anything to right click
<ahoneybun> just a main.qml file
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ah
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, how did you create the project?
 * ahoneybun makes new project with same code
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah make a new project using one of the Ubuntu templates... probably "App with Tabbed UI"
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, this is what my screen looks like http://imgur.com/awruITD
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> back
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, where it says "Open documents" you probably want to change to "Projects" ...in the sidebar at the top
<ahoneybun> that did it
<ahoneybun> on my main.qml I have to import the new qml file right?
<ahoneybun> import legal.qml
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, on my main.qml I have to import the new qml file right?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, if it is in the same folder you should just be able to do legal {} ... note normally i/we name files with upper case so Legal.qml... so then you do Legal {}
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, if it is a different folder then you do import "myfolder" and then u can use any of the qml files in that folder
<ahoneybun> where would I put "legal {}"
<ahoneybun> oh!!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what are you putting in legal.qml ? the Page { ... stuff.... }  ?
<ahoneybun> model: legal {}
<ahayzen> that may work :)
<ahoneybun> what states have legal same sex and which do not
<Troy> Hi everybody out there!
<ahoneybun> so two models
<ahoneybun> hey Troy !
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what i would do is have each page in a separate file... so like NotLegalPage {} or something
<Troy> I am hosting a Linux User Group in Ventura County CA
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then in the Tab { page: NotLegalPage{} }
<ahoneybun> oh I was thinking about doing that as well ahayzen
<Troy> Was wondereing if anybody nearby would like to come?
<ahoneybun> Troy, sweet
<ahoneybun> I'm in Fl so I can't
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, are you looking at the coreapps as well for reference?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I was looking at the notes one when I was making a note app before
<ahoneybun> but not currently
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, alot of them have the code structured quite nicely or have solved alot of problems so if u have a component similar to one of them remember u can check through their code here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<Troy> Hello Everybody ou there!
<ahoneybun> yea thanks ahayzen
<Troy> I am hosting a Linux User Group in Camarillo CA, and am trying to get more people to come.
<Troy> Might anybody know a way of advertising it?
<ahayzen> Troy, have you tried the relevant US loco team irc channel? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Troy> no.
<ahayzen> Troy, i assume Camarillo CA is California? so you probably want #ubuntu-us-ca
<Troy> OK.
<Troy> I'm trying to meet at the Camarillo Library.
<ahayzen> Troy, or the general US one #ubuntu-us
<Troy> I am still 13 years old so I am not that good.
<Troy> thank a ton.
<ahoneybun> Troy, also try the ubuntu-us-ca mailing list
<Troy> Ok
<ahoneybun> thats how I heard about FossetCon!
<ahoneybun> well for Fl anyway
<Troy> FossetCon?
<ahoneybun> open source software con
<Troy> Oh.
<ahoneybun> fossetcon.org
<Troy> ok.
<Troy> It seems like ubunut-us-ca is empty
<Troy> I am new to IRC
<ahayzen> Troy, it is the weekend ;)...and note you had a typo "ubunut" instead of "ubuntu"
<Troy> oh woops...
<Troy> I keep doing that by mistake
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, Expected type name on both lines with model: legal {}
<ahoneybun> and I tried model: legal.qml {}
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, can you pastebin your main.qml and your legal.qml ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I think I forgot to put a id
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> that did not fix it
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442464/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i just tried it ...it has to be upper case so change legal.qml to Legal.qml and legal {} to Legal {}
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, oh and ur Legal.qml....
<Troy> Also I forgot to mention, I am starting my own OS....www.kanagawa-os-project.weebly.com....
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, if u really want to put only the model in another file then all u need in ur Legal.qml is this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442469/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, not the MainView and Page again etc
<ahoneybun> I think I got it wait a min
<ahayzen> :)
<ahoneybun> Type Legal unavailable
<ahoneybun> and I'm getting a syntex error
<ahayzen> hah oh god
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so you renamed the legal.qml -> Legal.qml ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok sounds like that actual Legal.qml has a syntax error in it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, should be red in the editor
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahayzen> :)
<ahoneybun> ok it ran but it is showing nothing in the legal and nonlegal tabs
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, mind reposting them on pastebin again?
<ahoneybun> sure
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442576/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok your NotLegal page the Listview is outside of the Page {} ?
<ahoneybun> I copied what you put in that pastiebin ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, also if you want the ListView to fill the page you can do anchors { fill: parent } instead of width/height
<ahoneybun> that is from the example still...
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and you may want to do model.state instead of text: state as state is used internally
 * ahoneybun gets errors when doing that
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> on the legal.qml and notlegal.qml you mean?
<ahayzen> no..in the main.qml ... ahoneybun hang on let me do a little mini app
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442627/
<ahoneybun> that worked!
<ahoneybun> now to center the text!
<ahoneybun> something is wrong with the Notlegal one though
<ahoneybun> the text from that is going into the top
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, the ListView {} is not inside the Page { }
<ahoneybun> neither have that
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, to centre the text you may need to put a Label in the listitem
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, eg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442649/ .. but have a play about
<ahoneybun> listview you mean?
<ahoneybun> I made a label, I put that without a Label and still nothign
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ^^ was an example delegate
<ahoneybun> guess I can't center then
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ^^ works for me :)
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, the full main.qml http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442699/
<ahoneybun> Cannot assign to non-existent property "delegate"
<ahayzen> heh sounds like the delegate is not inside a ListView?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I copied you and still get the same error
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> was not inside the ListView
<ahayzen> yey
<ahoneybun> yay more problems
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/i1AYme1
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i've seen that before
<ahoneybun> I tried vericalAlignment as well
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, have you put anchors { fill: parent } in the ListView instead of setting width, height ?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahayzen> hmmm ahoneybun mind posting ur main again just so i can catch up with wht u've done
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, one second adding states to the notlegal one
<ahayzen> cool
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442785/
<ahoneybun> I tried adding Row {
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok for both tabs u have the ListView {} still outside the Page { } ... so lines 67->84 need to go before 66
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and then the same for the other page... so 100->117 before 98
 * ahoneybun 's mind explodes
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ahah
<ahoneybun> can't I just move the } that closes the Page up down
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> so that the ListView is inside of the Page?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah but basically the ListView needs be inside the Page { }
<ahoneybun> qml: WARNING! Do not put Page/Tabs/PageStack inside another Page because that causes confusion which is the active page that sets the title and actions.
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, heh if u look at lines 31->33 in the pastebin u have a random page?
<ahoneybun> that was so the title would be Same Sex Marriage when you started the app
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you may also want to sort out you indentations... if you press Ctrl+A and then press Ctrl+I it will autoformat the code for you
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok that should be on the page in line 38?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, oh no that is ur "about" page :P
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, IIRC it just starts on whatever the first tab is... so you should be able to put that page into its own tab
 * ahoneybun hungs ahayzen just for the ctrl a and ctrl i thing!
<ahoneybun> hugs
<ahayzen> :)
<ahoneybun> opps lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/zJl3HN6 !!!!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yey \o/ now ur gonna ask for vertical alignment? lol
<ahoneybun> idk
 * ahayzen wonders if there is actually a standard component to centre the text
<ahoneybun> you think it is ready to upload to the store?
<ahoneybun> I just need to make a icon which is not hard
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, have you managed to build a click package?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and do you have a device to test on?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, not for this one
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, yea my Nexus 4 with Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> never could get install to device to work though
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, u'll need to build a click to upload? ... go to "publish" on the sidebar is the option "create and validate click package" available ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and does your nexus 4 have developer mode enabled?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> well
<ahayzen> ok click and build that click
<ahayzen> as u'll need that anyway
<ahoneybun> I just use click build . in the command line
<ahayzen> hah
<ahoneybun> oh no errors
<ahoneybun> from click build .
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, are you able to validate that resultant .click?
<ahoneybun> i could not make a .click
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, "validate existing click package" ... oh what happened?
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahayzen> too many things! lol
<ahoneybun> says it build
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8442879/
<ahoneybun> but did not pass the check
<ahayzen> eewww hmm do you have an apparmor policy?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, heh i get the same when doing $ click build .
<ahayzen> and yeah it fails review
 * ahoneybun runs update && upgrade
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok so probably best to try and build via qtc... so do you have any kits setup?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> ubuntusdk for amd64
<ahoneybun> and something called Desktop
<ahayzen> hmm even when trying that mine still fails :/
<ahayzen> i haven't used qmlprojects in a while
 * ahayzen hugs click-buddy
<ahoneybun> looks like it seems my phone
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i mean the resulting .click looks ok so maybe just the review tools are broken
 * ahoneybun sees the update for bash
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, are you able to install it on device?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I can't click the button
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, do you have shell access to ur device? eg adb and phablet-shell?
<ahoneybun> sould
<ahoneybun> should
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> adb shell works
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok so if you adb push the click into /tmp... eg ... adb push my.click /tmp/my.click
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, how the heck
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, cd to the dir where your click you made is
<ahoneybun> how???
<ahoneybun> I used adb shell
<ahoneybun> now I'm in my phoen
<ahoneybun> I cant see the click package from therer
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no on the pc
<ahoneybun> well it cant see the phoen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, but u just adb shell? ... so if u open a normal terminal you would be able to adb push?
<ahoneybun> dont think so
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahoneybun> I can use adb push
<ahoneybun> but I can say where to send it
<ahoneybun> like /tmp will not work
 * ahoneybun head is hurting
<ahayzen> yeah so ... $ adb push inputonpc.click /tmp/outputondevice.click
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ah maybe ur device is read-only?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> no one would explain how to make it r/w mode
<ahayzen> arg ahoneybun really you want to do it via qtcreator
<ahoneybun> well I can't
<ahoneybun> can't click the button
<ahayzen> if other people with more knowledge were around i'm sure they would know  .... have you tried selecting that "UbuntuSdk for armhf" as the kit to use?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/fVgnxF3
<ahoneybun> I dont have that kit made
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ok so where u see that desktop/monitor looking thing... change it from "desktop" to another kit....ah
<ahoneybun> never really understand how to make a kit
<ahayzen> u'll probably need that
<ahoneybun> the first one the sdk made for me but I never really got what I was doing lol
<vitimiti> Hi
<ahayzen> i haven't really figured them out totally yet either as i just use click-buddy lol
<ahayzen> vitimiti, o/
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> hey vitimiti
<vitimiti> Hi, ahoneybun and ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you may be better off asking in the week when people are about to help you setup your kits and get pushing to device working
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, nik90 may have a bit more knowledge if he is around ;)
<ahoneybun> yea
<vitimiti> How can I copy an error on the SDK with the Ubuntu.Components? It says it should be 'Name major.minor' and it is highlighted as an error, though it's properly written and works, but it gives more exact data I don't know how to copy. It shows it on mouse over
<ahoneybun> thanks a lot!!! ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no problem
<ahoneybun> damn kits
<ahoneybun> brb
<justcarakas> hey
<justcarakas> I have  a question, I'm working on an app and I want to test it on my ubuntu phone (nexus4) it is connected to my laptop but I can't seem to run my app on my phone
<justcarakas> ow wait, never mind, it was the usb cable :)
<justcarakas> how can I install the device developer tools on my phone ?
<justcarakas> when I try to do that with the switch in the device tab it asks are you root and throws some errors
<justcarakas> or is that not needed ?
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> nik90, ping
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, bump
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, \o
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, whats new?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, thanks to ahayzen I almost have my first "real" app ready
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, oh really!?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do tell
<IbrahimA> do people doing html5 apps generally use jquery or what?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is it?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> IbrahimA, ask justcarakas
<Akiva-Thinkpad> he does all his apps in html5
<ahoneybun> it list what states have same sex marriage  and which do not
<IbrahimA> ah ok
<IbrahimA> trying to figure out if there are best practices in place and whatnot
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yo
<IbrahimA> feels like things are in the early stages right now so maybe not
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, right now I am getting this http://imgur.com/fVgnxF3
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, can't say I'm expert in that; sorry
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, thanks anyway though
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://imgur.com/A1moVye
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, interestingly when i tried that on the default "Simple UI" template it failed as well so maybe an issue with the tools themselves...i assume ur on trusty as well?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I'm installing a new click build target for armrf
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, no I'm on utopic
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ah urs should be better than mine then :P
<IbrahimA> anyone here do html5 apps? is there a way to restart the running application if i launch it with ubuntu-html5-app-launcher ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I still have yet to push out my own app... huh, the documentation is tough :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I've been running utopic for about a week I think, since I got my N4 I think
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, what do you think of my app?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yey i should make the jump soon i suppose...then i would actually be able to test/use the music-app on the desktop while developing lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, you work on the music app?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yup :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I got problem with the ui design, but thank you for making one at all :) lol
<ahoneybun> *problems
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, there are new designs on their way :) and they look awesome ;)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, sweet
<ahayzen> :)
<ahoneybun> I know I could make a music app lol
<ahoneybun> *not
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> its still a long way off where we want it to be ... but we're getting there
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I have buttons now!
<ahoneybun> for the publish tabl
<ahayzen> \o/ ahoneybun click them!
<ahoneybun> yay errors still!
<ahayzen> yey :/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, did it actually push to device though?
<ahoneybun> did not try that
<ahoneybun> i tried to build it
<ahayzen> ah well at least u have a .click now?
<ahoneybun> I did before
<ahoneybun> I just had to do it in the commandline
<ahayzen> hah yeah
<ahoneybun> also I fixed one erro
<ahoneybun> r
<ahoneybun> it was on my end
<ahoneybun> but I think the rest are not from me
<ahoneybun> those are from the packages that the devs are uploading
<ahoneybun> I don;t think it is from my 1 ppa
<ahoneybun> from libreoffice
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah i think it is something in the review tools themselves
<ahoneybun> yea it talks about /usr/bin/click-review
 * ahoneybun made a icon for his app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, sorry was caught in the middle of playing the piano
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, np
 * ahoneybun is stuck on "Installing updates - In progress"
<IbrahimA> for html5 apps is there a special storage api or should we use stuff like localstorage?
<SturmFlut> IbrahimA: I don't know, sorry.
<daker> IbrahimA: localstorage
<ahoneybun> there should be a twitter scope
<IbrahimA> daker: thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-28
<vadi> I'm a developer - is it possible to get access to errors on errors.ubuntu.com for my application?
 * ahoneybun has access but does not know why
<ahoneybun> It might be because I am a Ubuntu member
<Akiva-Mobile> ahoneybun, ah sorry; every so often some kids stop me to teach them a bit of piano
<Akiva-Mobile> Happy to hear about your first app.
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Mobile, its ok
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Mobile, it is a basic app but something lol
<Akiva-Mobile> yep; our first ones always are
<ahoneybun> just wish I could the click package to work
<Akiva-Mobile> yah; you might want to give the development team some feedback on that
<Akiva-Mobile> I am not exactly sure how it works either.
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Mobile, I just saw that the Kernel devs put 3.16.3 into the kernel with 14.10
 * ahoneybun wishes he know who to report his problem too
 * Akiva-Mobile yells at guake 
<ahoneybun> lo
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun yells at mhall119, popey  (only people he knows)
<Akiva-Mobile> they are probably not working atm. its sunday for them afaik
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> not mhall119
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_, \o
<ahoneybun> he is in the same timezone as me
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, the fact the templates don't pass shows probably something with the actual review tool
<ahoneybun> yea ahayzen_
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, but u actually get a .click its just ur on a read-only image so.... yeah...u could go write but i thought there was a way for it to work without
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, and p opey is in the same timezone as me and it is 0125am on sunday
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_, I want to r/w mode to set my APN for mobile data to darn work as well
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, ah right well try $ phablet-config writable-image
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, just don't complain at me if bad things happen ;)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_, do that when I'm shelled in?
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, that is from ur main machine
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, there are a a set of tools phablet-abc ... eg phablet-shell phablet-screenshot etc
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, come from the package phablet-tools
<ahoneybun> well it rebooted
<ahoneybun> not sure how to tell if it worked
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, try and write something! aha
 * ahoneybun looks for that page about APN setting
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, oh ur qtcreator should say "has writeable image" with a tick next to it
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, under devices->builder
<ahoneybun> it worked!
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> my mobile data was the only reason I went back to android for a bit
<ahoneybun> I can write to it!
<ahayzen_> yey
<ahoneybun> I love that I can sudo reboot my phone!
<ahoneybun> now to see if it works lol
<ahoneybun> it is booting
<ahoneybun> if the mobile data works I would kiss you lol
 * ahayzen_ hides lol
<ahoneybun> understandable lol
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahayzen_> :/
 * ahoneybun looks at page again
<ahoneybun> it went back to stock
<ahoneybun> in the APN settings
<ahayzen_> magic
<ahoneybun> I lost power
<ahoneybun> and now this bash: phablet-config: command not found
<ahoneybun> nvm
 * ahoneybun trys again
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, you run phablet-config on the pc not the device
<ahoneybun> yea trying
<ahoneybun> now it is doing noting
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, because it already is a writeable image? as u made it one earlier?
<ahoneybun> yea but I could not save my changes to the file for apn
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, how were you trying to change them?
<ahoneybun> nano
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, u'll likely need $ sudo nano
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, which bug report is it that you are looking at anyway?
<ahoneybun> well I'm looking at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/Tips#Add_APN_Settings
<ahoneybun> ok I made the changes
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> it keeps rewriting it back to stock settings
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, i guess when it restarts it overwrites it or something?
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, probably best to speak to some ofono people in the week
<ahoneybun> yea but it says to reboot the phone
<ahoneybun> yea I don;t know who they are
<ahoneybun> brb
 * ahoneybun flys in
<IbrahimA> hmm in my html5 app, i made two tabs, now when i click on the heading thing it shows the second tab and takes me there but then i cant get back to the main tab
<IbrahimA> not sure what the deal is
<IbrahimA> also, is there a way to change tabs programmatically?
<IbrahimA> i dont even seem to have a back button
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, if your just switching tabs surely u would go back in the same way you got there?
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, the back button only appears when you push pages onto the stack (in QML at least)
<IbrahimA> in html5 there are two methods of navigation, tab based and pagestack, as far as i know
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, yeah the same in QML... we usually mix them together
<IbrahimA> i thought the tab thing would be simpler because this is kind of a throwaway thing but i dont understand how it works
<IbrahimA> so like
<IbrahimA> my app starts with "AppName >" at the top
<IbrahimA> if i click on the > it shows me the other tabs
<IbrahimA> but then when i go to the other tabs clicking on the title thing doesnt show the tab list again
<ahayzen_> hmm that doesn't sound right
<IbrahimA> hmm, it seems like the tab list is a positional thing, so now i made 3 tabs and when i go to the middle tab and then go up to the top i can see the third tab
<IbrahimA> but not hte first
<IbrahimA> i.e. i cant go back
<IbrahimA> i wonder if this is a touch interface thing, like would i swipe to go back or something?
<IbrahimA> the only reason im doing this is because i wanted to make a desktop app but i've never used gtk or qt and i've done a bit of web dev so i figured html5 would be the easiest way to go
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, weird i guess you need to find someone that does html5 apps as i don't know how they work sorry :/
<IbrahimA> :/
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, QML isn't that tricky it is basically javascript/css syntax anyway lol
<IbrahimA> hmm
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, there are some tabbed examples here if u are interested in QML  https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Tabs/
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, but even if you choose QML you should probably chase someone up with that HTML5 issue as that doesn't sound right
<IbrahimA> it's quite possible i did something wrong but i cant imagine what
<IbrahimA> i guess i should spin up a new project and just try to make three tabs and see what happens
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, you've seen the docs right (just checking)? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/UbuntuUI.Tabs/
<IbrahimA> yeah, the docs are kind of useless lol
<ahayzen_> heh
<IbrahimA> i cant figure out how you would programmatically change tabs, that seems like an obvious thing
 * ahayzen_ wonders if u can even do that in QML as the property is read-only according to the docs
<ahayzen_> IbrahimA, i can do tabs.selectedTabIndex = 1 to switch to that index in QML so maybe an equivalent in HTML5
<IbrahimA> ah ok
<ahoneybun> http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/Ubuntu-Touch-Review-459511.shtml
<IbrahimA> aha, it does work, thanks!
<IbrahimA> leaky abstractions ftw
 * ahoneybun really likes QML
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, APL is better :P
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, APL?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah, a programming language
<ahoneybun> well QML is C++ no?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QML is QML
<Akiva-Thinkpad> APL - literally stands for - A Programming Language
<IbrahimA> is there a way to show notifications in ubuntu sdk apps? (html5 preferably)
<IbrahimA> except this is a desktop app, but i imagine the same thing would work across desktop or mobile
<IbrahimA> basically i just want something like notify-send except maybe a little more useful
<IbrahimA> like, perhaps something with actionable notifications like android has (can click on a button in the notification to do something)
<IbrahimA> APL: because who doesn't want to write code like
<IbrahimA> life←{↑1 ⍵∨.∧3 4=+/,¯1 0 1∘.⊖¯1 0 1∘.⌽⊂⍵}
<Akiva-Thinkpad> IbrahimA, thats like 5000 lines of java right there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<IbrahimA> probably
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not even kidding its funny
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think thats why a lot of businesses like java; it makes them feel productive given all the code they have to write.
 * ahoneybun started a blog to get into planet.ubuntu.com
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah very cool
 * ahoneybun was thinking of taking a GoPro to a FOSS Con
<justcarakas> hello
<justcarakas> Can someone help me with the actions in the header ?
<ahoneybun> justcarakas, I'm not to familiar with it
<justcarakas> I get the error could not resolve UnityActions,Action
<ahoneybun> just did not want you to feel that no one is listening :)
<justcarakas> hehe thx:)
<ahoneybun> I know I would not want that feeling XD
<justcarakas> true that :)
<justcarakas> I gues finding help on a sunday is not as easy as finding it on a weekday :p
<ahoneybun> yea kinda
<ahoneybun> I know popey is at XDA DevCon
<justcarakas> to bad, I was first making my app in html5 but when I tried it out it was too slow
<justcarakas> so I desided to give qml a try
<ahayzen> justcarakas, IIRC UnityActions don't exist anymore you should just use Action ... let me see if i can find the mail
<justcarakas> well I'm trying this atm
<justcarakas>     Page {
<justcarakas>         title: i18n.tr("Kamisado")
<justcarakas>         id: page
<justcarakas>         head.actions: [
<justcarakas>             Action {
<justcarakas>                 iconName: "add"
<justcarakas>                 text: i18n.tr("Search")
<justcarakas>             }
<justcarakas>         ]
<justcarakas>         Board{}
<ahayzen> justcarakas, this was the email https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09721.html
<justcarakas>     }
<justcarakas> but it doesn't work
<justcarakas> Cannot assign to non-existent property "head"
<ahayzen> justcarakas, ok let me check what we do...
<ahayzen> justcarakas, hmm that should work mind pastebin'ing the file? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<justcarakas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8447740/
<ahoneybun> morning ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/ 'morning'
<ahoneybun> morning here anyway 9:30am
<justcarakas> any idea ahayzen ?
<ahayzen> justcarakas, strange thats what the docs say todo https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Page/
<justcarakas> I know :s
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, 1430 here...but i only just got  up :P
<justcarakas> i got it from there
<ahayzen> justcarakas, let me check what some of the coreapps that use it do...
<justcarakas> is it possible that I need to install something on my laptop ?
<justcarakas> I have the sdk
<ahayzen> justcarakas, ah PageHeadState {}
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I tested building a app with the default settings and it still crashed, so I mailed the mailing list
<ahayzen> justcarakas, but that was for doing more advanced things i thought...
<ahayzen> justcarakas, hang on we have an 'Add' action in music app what do we do lol...
<ahayzen> justcarakas, heh we do http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8447769/
<ahayzen> justcarakas, you just want a button in the header right?
<justcarakas> jup
<ahayzen> justcarakas, ^^ is how we do it...but that looks legacy..but it works aha
<justcarakas> it works indeed
<ahayzen> justcarakas, docs are here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarItems/
<ahayzen> justcarakas, you could check with t1mp if that is the correct way of doing it when he is about
<justcarakas> oki I will, thanks for helping me otu
<justcarakas> out
<ahayzen> justcarakas, no problem
<ahayzen> justcarakas, you can see clock uses PageHeadState for the add alarm header button http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmPage.qml#L33
<ahoneybun> wait does the clock get synced with the desktop too 0.o
<justcarakas> any Idea where I can find the provided icons ?
<ahoneybun> justcarakas, icons for ubuntu touch?
<justcarakas> uhu
<ahoneybun> ?
<justcarakas> yes
<justcarakas> where I can find what else is provided next to that add icon
<ahoneybun> justcarakas, /usr/share/icons/suru
<justcarakas> thx
<ahoneybun> np
 * ahoneybun saw that somewhere on the docs 
<DanChapman_> justcarakas: it's odd your approach using head.actions isn't working. I use it exactly the same way in dekko without issue http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/trunk-1/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/qml/AccountsView/AccountsPage.qml
<ahoneybun> I don't remember though
 * ahoneybun gives a shout out to DanChapman_ for his cool email client
 * justcarakas joins the shout out
<justcarakas> is it posible that I need to add a ppa or something DanChapman_
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, do you use T-Mobile or AT&T on your phone?
<ahayzen> justcarakas, yeah u may need a newer SDK or something...u on trusty?
<justcarakas> I am
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I saw that one developer uses trusty for his dev
 * ahayzen uses trusty
<ahoneybun> but he says that he will have to upgrade as trusty is not getting the updated stuff for ubuntu touch development or something like that
 * ahoneybun looks for link
<ahayzen> but then i don't run the app on desktop lol i just deploy to device to test
<justcarakas> so it is because I'm on trusty ?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, justcarakas http://nik90.com/a-core-app-devs-workflow/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah nik90 managed to get it all working on trusty :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, probably i have is the latest mediascanner2 doesn't work well on trusty so sortof breaks the music-app lol
<ahayzen> *problem
<DanChapman_> justcarakas: ahh if you are on trusty then yes it probably won't work as alot of the *new stuff* can't be backported easily.
<justcarakas> hmm
 * ahoneybun runs utopic just fine
<justcarakas> is there a way to upgrade ? with dist upgrade or something ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<DanChapman_> justcarakas: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
 * ahoneybun gets beat by DanChapman_ 
 * justcarakas crosses fingers
<ahoneybun> justcarakas, you should be fine
<justcarakas> :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I still don't have mobile data :(
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, :( ask someone in #ubuntu-touch tomorrow when more people are about
 * ahoneybun wonders if him using his usb 3.0 port might effect it
<justcarakas> I just hope my screen doesn't break again :) Ive been working for 2 days to get my 21:9 screen working, problem is if I use nvidia 343 I have lag and I write code but my screen still shows the previous code :p
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: sorry didn't see yoru question. I use giffgaff on my phone. It's a UK only network i believe...
<ahoneybun> I see thanks DanChapman_
 * ahoneybun has no mobile data on Straight Talk on Ubuntu Touch
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, seems I'm still on r/w mode
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yep u will be
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, not sure if/how you go the other way
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I saw that when I reboot my bluetooth gets turned back on
<ahoneybun> so I think it will not keep any changes I make
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, probably a bug i remember seeing something about that
<ahoneybun> oh crap
<ahoneybun> I have working data
<ahoneybun> I turned wifi off and it loaded a website
<ahoneybun> !!!
<ahoneybun> but if I reboot I have to do that again
<ahayzen> \o/
 * ahoneybun tests DanChapman_ email to see if it is not me being crazy
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, does your email client not support outlook?
<ahoneybun> never mind
<ahoneybun> no data
<ahoneybun> weir
<ahoneybun> d
<ahoneybun> well back to the drawing board
 * ahoneybun looks for food
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: yes it works through it's imap implementation. No EWS support at the moment. Although outlook is severly lacking on the IMAP front so it's actually quite slow and they like to close the connections way before the 30min cut-off
<DanChapman_> but yeah it *should* just work
<ahoneybun> I was missing data DanChapman_ so it is my fault
<ahoneybun> I wonder if I have to put back to read only mode
 * DanChapman_ has noticed an increasing frequency of daily downloads for new users recently. It's so cool to see!!
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, you app pretty cool
<ahoneybun> *is pretty
<ahoneybun> I just have webapps in the store for the moment
<DanChapman_> ahayzen: do you know if there is any documentation for UserMetrics I can't find any on developer.u.c
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: nice!! which webapps are yours?
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, WellsFargo, GotoBus, BrowardCollege (though I don't like it), and IGN
<ahayzen> DanChapman_, erm there maybe hang on...
<ahoneybun> I can't see any Stats for my apps
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> for IGN there is one download
<ahoneybun> someone from germeny
<ahoneybun> *germany
<ahayzen> DanChapman_, i can't see any but u can copy from us http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L499
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, I do have a real app ready for upload but I can't get it to build
<ahayzen> DanChapman_, IIRC nik90 was my 'documentation' .. http://nik90.com/adding-infographics-to-ubuntu-phone/
<DanChapman_> ahayzen: that's great, that will do the job nicely. Thanks :-)
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: awesome.. i'll have to check them out :-)
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, yea it is really just a list of states (but something :)
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> :)
 * ahoneybun can't get Dekko to open DanChapman_ 
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: does it just die out on the loading screen?
<ahoneybun> yep
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: can you paste the log somewhere for me please
<ahoneybun> I'm on devel-proposed I believe
<ahoneybun> just tell me how and I'll have it on pastie.ubuntu.com in no time
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, just tell me how :)
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: it should be in ~/.local/share/ somewhere my batteries dead atm so I can't tell you exactly :-D
 * DanChapman_ plugs phone in
<ahoneybun> I found the .desktop file
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: sorry it's under ~/.cache/upstart/
<ahoneybun> DanChapman_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8448302/
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: ok can your try deleting the config file and create new account it's under ~/.config/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko/
<DanChapman_> there is a bug around deleting an account which a fix is coming in the next update so for now the whole file needs deleting
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: can you also not save your password when you re-create the account.
<ahoneybun> ok it opened
<ahoneybun> I did not see a option to save password
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: just leave the password field empty :-)
<ahoneybun> opps
<DanChapman_> ok don't worry we'll go with password instead.
<ahoneybun> I'm redoing it
<DanChapman_> ok cool once you have re-done it can you open the account settings again. (Left swipe the account) and go to the "About" tab and long press the dekko icon and enable developer mode
<DanChapman_> you then need to close and re-open dekko and you should have a settings button visible on the mailbox view
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> I have a option to enable imap logging
 * ahoneybun wishes he could save his password
<DanChapman_> yes can you enable it for me and also you can save your password now if you wish on the imap & smtp settings tabs. Then close and reopen dekko again and tell me if it fails to start again
<ahoneybun> how do I get out of mailbox view?
<DanChapman_> did it open up into mailbox view after restart?
<ahoneybun> i did not restart
<ahoneybun> I want to save my password
<ahoneybun> got it
<DanChapman_> right.. click on the little account icon in the header
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> it opened up fine
<DanChapman_> shucks i was actually hoping it would die out. :-) ok try opening and closing it a few times to make sure.
 * ahoneybun opens it 2 more times and it works fine
<ahoneybun> and one more time and still works
<DanChapman_> ahoneybun: \o/ well at least it's not broken. Must have been a misconfiguration going on somewhere. I have a feeling it was the password watcher. But anyway glad it's working again you can disable developer mode the same way you enabled it btw
<ahoneybun> ok thanks
<mihir> nik90, ping
<mihir> nik90, i pushed some trivial MR, if you could review them when you get time.
<ahoneybun> hey mihir do you have a N4?
<mihir> ahoneybun, hey yes i do have
<ahoneybun> mihir, do you have tmobile with it? and working mobile data?
<mihir> ahoneybun, nope i am in India and I am on Vodafone
<ahoneybun> oh
<nik90> ahoneybun: I have a N4 and the mobile data works properly
<ahoneybun> nik90, oh yea>
<ahoneybun> I can't
<ahoneybun> I have straight talk with tmobile sim
<nik90> mihir: I can't test since I am having trouble running apps (all) on the emulator and device. As such I am kinda stuck until tomorrow
<nik90> ahoneybun: I am not sure, I just started dogfooding my device 2 days ago
<mihir> nik90, ahh you upgraded ?
<mihir> nik90, i just freshly installed utopic :|
<nik90> mihir: nope I am sticking with trusty
<mihir> setting up machine
<mihir> nik90, okay :)
<nik90> mihir: it seems like an update may have borked my qtc running apps on an external device
<nik90> since it spits out some errors and doesn't go further
<nik90> I need to talk to the sdk folks tomorrow
<mihir> nik90, hmm may be..
<mihir> nik90, i believe my both issues should be resolved , emulator & device
 * mihir hopes to get his issues resolved :D
<ahoneybun> do you guys nik90 mihir have android 4.4.2 and then flash ubuntu touch or can you be on 4.4.4 and then flash?
<ahoneybun> nik90, I cant build my app
<mihir> nik90, are you facing this issue : unable to use mouse scroll on SDK ?
<nik90> ahoneybun: I flashed the phone a long time ago when I guess it came with 4.4.2..not sure...but I don't think it matters anyway
<nik90> mihir: nope
<ahoneybun> mihir, i can;t scroll on the code in sdk
<mihir> nik90, Hmmm i am not sure why it is not able to scroll inside SDK , otherwise it works
<mihir> ahoneybun, yeah same here
<ahoneybun> mihir, I got a few errors when trying to build my click package
<mihir> popey, nik90, one suggestion required, what would you suggest to user , to make selected at least one calendar from list of calendars  or you won't allow them to create an event if there are no calendar selected ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> afternoon all
<ahoneybun> hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, what you working on today?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> still trying to get the thing packaged?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, there has no updates so I doubt it would magically work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmmm okay
<ahoneybun> nope still errors
<Akiva-Thinkpad> too bad
<ahoneybun> today someone in #ubuntu-touch as been helping me try to get mobile data
<ahoneybun> working
 * ahoneybun wonders if trying the devel or rtm channel would help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, so after rtm; what app do you want to work on?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, no clue
<ahoneybun> guess I'll have to find one soon
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, remember; we are using Go
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, I got an idea
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, yea I remember
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, how about a wifi password software based brute forcer
<ahoneybun> thats a bit high tech for me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, so?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its easy
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, maybe to you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no its not as complicated as you think.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> besides, we are using Go; so it will be new for both of us.
<ahoneybun> yea but if you know one programming language it is easier to learn
<ahoneybun> I kinda know C++
<ahoneybun> like really kinda
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Challenge yourself
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> well I help where I can but I have to want to do *that* project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fair enough
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Considering i'm always in need of wifi, i'd use it.
<ahoneybun> so you'll hack a wifi to use i
<ahoneybun> *it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> probably
<ahoneybun> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, what are you interested in, in general?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I tutor economics, I am teaching myself the piano, I like playing with spreadsheets.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so I make applications in accordance to that.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What about you; perhaps we can find something you are interested in and create an application around that.
<vitimiti> hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, heya
<vitimiti> Hi, Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, whats new?
<vitimiti> I installed 14.04 again and my app now says that the head.actions property doesn't exist. I guess it's a Trusty problem, because I do have the 1.1 components installed
<vitimiti> I should upgrade again, tonight
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, great animation effect for the level difficulty :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I changed it a little
<mivoligo> mzanetti: for the better, I'd say
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hope you like it. when I was done with how you specced it, I felt that bar seemed a bit stuck
<mzanetti> so I tweaked it a little
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I love the effect :)
<mzanetti> cool
<mivoligo> mzanetti: only problem is the circle positions are bit off
<mzanetti> hmm... are they
<mzanetti> mivoligo: how? looks quite ok here
<mivoligo> mzanetti: http://screencloud.net/v/3SuO
<mzanetti> oh... that's off indeed
<mzanetti> and those icons :D
<mzanetti> it looks totally different then here :D
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://i.imgur.com/nNg6Cdx.png
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guess it's because I'm on 14.04
<mzanetti> the different icons, yes, the different size of the icons no
<mivoligo> mzanetti: your window is bigger than mine, I think
<mzanetti> yes, but I think its because of the different grid size
<mzanetti> yeah... can reproduce. will fix
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, ah snakes
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, nvm, it's quick (if there's enough internet speed)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also I submitted a bug report after testing/playing a bit with my children
<mzanetti> :D
 * mzanetti looks
<mzanetti> right. have noticed that too. but forgot about it already
<mzanetti> thanks for the bug
<vitimiti> mzanetti, what game is it? Would like to test it too
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problemo, they like the game so far :)
<mzanetti> vitimiti: lp:machines-vs-machines
<vitimiti> mzanetti, thanks, will compile it now
<vitimiti> Dang it, forgot I needed to update my public key
<mzanetti> vitimiti: you need to run ./setupdata.py in the data directory
<vitimiti> mzanetti, thanks, will do
<mzanetti> mivoligo: is the carousel ok?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think so
<mzanetti> I'm not entirely happy with it... but not sure how to improve
<mzanetti> the animation seems still a bit odd to me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm.. for me is fine, maybe a bit to slow
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also no "+" sign here but you probably aware of that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, now when we have different difficulty levels, we should add info about it on the level selection page
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I've pushed some fixes. now sizes schould be better
<mivoligo> mzanetti: and about the settings: should we have different settings for different levelpacks? Or one settings for all of them?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: only one settings page
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, so maybe we should remove "reset scores" from settings?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm
<mzanetti> where would you move it to?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I thought about some kind of scoreboard
<mzanetti> we're not really counting any scores though
<mzanetti> this is mostly what's unlocked so far and current star balance
<mivoligo> mzanetti: right, but what happen if a player wants to reset scores only for one levelpack and not the other?
<mzanetti> yeah... makes sense
<mzanetti> it could also make sense to only reset scores for a certain difficulty
<mzanetti> so in theory it would belong to the level selector page
<mzanetti> but not sure how good it fits there
<vitimiti> Oh, I didn't have inkscape installed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yep, maybe a click on the star with score there whould open a dialog for that?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, we could do that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, sizes looks fine and circles are centered now :)
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> upss, crashed when I was resizing the window
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you also center "easy", "medium" and "hard" under related circle, please?
<mzanetti> not working?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: that should be already the case
<mivoligo> mzanetti: text is bit of here: http://screencloud.net/v/21Hw
<mzanetti> sizes seem still wrong
<mivoligo> mzanetti: they are smaller in smaller window
<mzanetti> yeah. the fonts don't scale with the window size
<mzanetti> and the play button at the bottom neither
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyone know if you can do dictionary lists in qml?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you know, key, definition sort of thing?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one more thing, does the difficulty selection background is exported to png? I don't see the blur
<mzanetti> Akiva-Thinkpad: FolderListModel
<vitimiti> mzanetti, it looks gorgeous. But I'm really bad at it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no, it's not
<mzanetti> mivoligo: still have to clean up game artwork
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I don't have svg's of all the stuff
<mzanetti> mivoligo: when you have some time, could you add the missing ones?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you file a bug
<mzanetti> sure
<mivoligo> thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: fixed the remaining scaling issues in MainPage
<mzanetti> the button on the text still doesn't scale
<mivoligo> mzanetti: should we make custom icons for settings and stuff or do you want to use Ubuntu default?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... what do you think?
<mzanetti> Ubuntu Suru icons are quite nice imo
<mzanetti> vitimiti: heh, don't give up :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I don't know if you can change their color
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes, I can change the color
 * ahoneybun does some graphic work mzanetti 
<mivoligo> ok then
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: ?
<vitimiti> marcoceppi, haha
<ahoneybun> game artwork
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: interesting. you searching for something to work on?
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, I just go with the flow really, I can't say I'm a expert but I try
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: well, so I think with general machines vs machines artwork we're quite set by now. You could however, create a level pack with your own towers, enemies and levels.
<ahoneybun> nice
 * ahoneybun makes banners and logos mostly
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: icon for the game is not yet done, so you can give it a shot :)
<ahoneybun> oh :)
<mzanetti> also, last days I had a play with Bacon2D and looks like there might be another game upcoming...  something like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/PuzzleOfDexterity.jpg
<ahoneybun> mivoligo, shot me some level designs to get concepts and ideas from please
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: it's a tower defence game
<ahoneybun> mivoligo, ok cool
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: mzanetti posted link how to get a game
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: if you seriously start on working something, please let me know beforehand to work out details
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, I just started a sec ago
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: on what?
<vitimiti> I would like an icon for an IRC app that didn't suck, mine sucks quite a lot
<ahoneybun> a icon
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: did you see how the game looks like?
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, a bit
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: try to keep in line with the general style a bit please
<mzanetti> you're free to bring in ideas, but not like going totally different than what we have so far
 * ahoneybun thinks he can't do this
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw I think (and probably popey too) a player should not be allowed to mute the music ;)
<mzanetti> lol
<vitimiti> I don't really see the purpose of that, I just mute the PC if I don't want to listen
<mivoligo> mzanetti: my son love the melodies :)
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, shot me your current icon
<mzanetti> mivoligo: there's more coming up :)
<mivoligo> :D great
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, it's an svg, I have this picture of it: http://goo.gl/aOdVkE
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I've spend like ages to cut the songs in a way that I can loop them :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it was worth it
<mzanetti> you haven't heard them yet :D
<mzanetti> but yeah, they're similarly awesome
<ahoneybun> I see vitimiti
 * mzanetti afk for 5 minutes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I believe :)  ok, I'll catch you tomorrow
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, it's horrible
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, not the worst
 * mivoligo is afk for hours
<vitimiti> Well, yeah, it was worse before
<vitimiti> But I really need to focus on the UI, afterwards I can work on the backend and then the details
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, something like these? https://www.google.com/search?q=quote+bubble&client=ubuntu&hs=nS3&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=zIEoVN2BN42LyASawYC4Cw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1855&bih=951
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, that happens to me for trying from scartch, I should use some of those, yeah
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, I'll do it
<ahoneybun> from scartch
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, well, that'd be really nice
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, shooting you a link to it in a min
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, http://imgur.com/vBZkaVh
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, opening (slow connection)
<ahoneybun> ok
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, that looks really really good
<vitimiti> I would like to make it clear it is your doing, though
<ahoneybun> I saved the .xfc from gimp and I have it in 512by512 for when you upload it to the store
<ahoneybun> I have the gimp file
<Akiva-Thinkpad> woah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is cool...
<ahoneybun> that is the best I can do to prove
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I disabled alt for moving windows in ubuntu
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, that's great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and now I can do free flow selecting in the ubuntu sdk
 * ahoneybun needs to setup his owncloud to share files easier
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6zAAODZFwQ2ZnVfOTloTkZOR2M&usp=sharing
 * ahoneybun is on his second mike's hard lemonade
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, thanks a lot, seriously. If you want, the same way I posted the first one I can link you from my g+ account with this new icon
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, sure np
<ahoneybun> just keep on making apps vitimiti ! :)
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, yeah, I love the Ubuntu project :)
<ahoneybun> sweet me too
 * ahoneybun is a Ubuntu member
<vitimiti> As soon as I get the Utopic back I'll keep advancing
<ahoneybun> I'm utopic right now
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, can you make a new project with a simple ui and try to make a click package (I can;t build my app)
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, I'm upgrading to utopic right now, actually, I can't do it right now
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<vitimiti> I am going to share the link and close it all for the upgrade, be back when it's done
<vitimiti> ahoneybun, give me the lp:, anyway, I'll try when I upgraded
<ahoneybun> vitimiti, no it is a example in the SDK
<vitimiti> Oh, alright. Anyway, I've always had problems with the click packages, I'm not sure that this time it'd be different. I still need to learn packaging
<vitimiti> I just posted the new icon linking it to you :P
<vitimiti> I'm going to upgrade, later
<ahoneybun> too bad I don't know his name lol
<ahoneybun> his/her
<ahoneybun> http://blog.bofh.it/debian/id_451 only open source!
 * ahoneybun moves to devel channel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-21
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<lesamourai> implementing telepathy observer client properties without .client file , any help?(have implemented AbstractClientObserver)
<karni> zbenjamin: hey buddy. got a question. how does the qmake project translation extraction work exactly? does it just look for tr() calls? cose I realized on Friday I can't wrap strinsg for translation in tr() calls, because it's a QObject method on its own. I was wondering if you had any suggestions on the matter.
<zbenjamin> karni: we use that command xgettext -o $$template_pot.target --qt --c++ --from-code=UTF-8 --add-comments=TRANSLATORS --keyword=tr --keyword=tr:1,2 --keyword=N_
<karni> zbenjamin: what is that last one, N_ ? like a C macro?
<zbenjamin> karni: tbh i modeled it after the cmake projects which used that, i just applied what the cmake projects do to qmake :(
<karni> zbenjamin: but I take N_ is like a C macro? N_("string to stranslate")?
<zbenjamin> karni: probably like a define yes
<zbenjamin> karni: something like "#define N_(String) gettext_noop (String)"
<karni> zbenjamin: cose we can't use QObject's tr() because that's the .ts not .po translations
<karni> zbenjamin: right
<zbenjamin> karni: yeah right oO
<zbenjamin> karni: bad choice to use tr i guess
<zbenjamin> karni: anyhow N_ should work
<karni> zbenjamin: what about if I need to translate a plural though? I mean, if we have tr and N_, I can't use same for plural translation, can I? (I mean the N_ one) I can't overload macros, right
<zbenjamin> karni: maybe i should add a possibility that you guys can pass additional arguments to xgettext
<zbenjamin> karni: yeah i guess thats what the tr1:2 should do *facepalm*
<zbenjamin> karni: clearly until you guys noone used the tr stuff in C++
<karni> zbenjamin: right. turns out, there's a pretty common use case. :( qmake based scope (I know the SDK doesn't provide that template yet though)
<zbenjamin> karni: well scopes usually do not use QObjects
<karni> actually.. the problem I have is in the push helper
<karni> which uses signals/slots
<karni> zbenjamin: yes, I take that back
<karni> the push helper - translation of notifiation messages
<zbenjamin> karni: waaaaait
<zbenjamin> karni: did you try to specify the global namespace?   ::tr()  ?
<karni> zbenjamin: I have not, not sure how I go about it?
<zbenjamin> karni: that tells the compiled not to use the QObjects tr , but I do not know if xgettext still pulls the string
<karni> oh
<zbenjamin> karni: well in your function just use ::tr("MyString")
<karni> ha, I will definitely check it out right now :)!
<zbenjamin> karni: lets just hope xgettext speaks proper C++ :D
<karni> ;D
<karni> zbenjamin: how does that fit into the macro story? I currently have strings wrapped in _(...) in that QObject push helper, and #define _(value) gettext(value)
<karni> zbenjamin: if I used ::tr(), would it still be a proper macro call, if I renamed the #define above to tr(...) ?
<karni> zbenjamin: parallel question - is the translation of desktop files in qmake projects released already for the 15.04 SDK?
<zbenjamin> karni: good question with the macro, however you could have a global function named tr() :D
<karni> lol. haha, we're taking this to the extreme. /me will try
<zbenjamin> karni: i'm not 100% sure, we currently try to figure out how to release that stuff .... its complicated :D
<om26er_> zbenjamin, Hi! what's element is the handle of a slider ?
<om26er_> I need to drag the handle for some test
<om26er_> t1mp, Hi!
<t1mp> om26er: hello. I'm in a meeting for the next 30m
<om26er> t1mp, ok, will wait till then.
<zbenjamin> om26er: thats a question for t1mp :)
<aquarius> Any QML experts around to explain how to do schema version upgrades for LocalStorage sqlite databases? I don't think I understand it.
<om26er> t1mp, Hi! are you free :)
<t1mp> yeah
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> om26er: it is not good to refer to internal implementation in the tests, normally you have to use the autopilot custom proxy objects for that
<t1mp> I see there is no CPO for slider... :(
<t1mp> om26er: I'm checking the slider implementation, but the thumb doesn't have an objectName that you can use to select it...
<t1mp> om26er: the proper solution is that we add an autopilot CPO for Slider which has a dragTo(value) function
<t1mp> om26er: can you report a bug for that on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<t1mp> om26er: because you know your specific requirements best
<om26er> t1mp, i'll report the bug but whats the element name of the thumb?
<om26er> t1mp, right now if i have the slider then I can definitely select the thumb and rely on it
<t1mp> om26er: it is an UbuntuShape, but it does not have an objectName
<om26er> t1mp, oh, well maybe i can rely on its colors as a secondary parameter ?
<t1mp> om26er: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/1.3/SliderStyle.qml
<t1mp> om26er: do you need to use the thumb for the test? It is also possible to just set the value of the slider
<t1mp> om26er: it is not ideal, but the Slider.__styleInstance.thumb Item may work for you? but only until we have the proper CPO
<t1mp> because it depends very much on the internals of Slider which may be changed
<om26er> t1mp, i need the thumb because I want to slide incremental, relative to the previous position
<t1mp> om26er: what I propose is to report the bug, and in your test use Slider.__styleInstance.thumb but add a note there referring to the bug. So if we change the SliderStyle implementation and the test breaks it is easy to track down the problem
<t1mp> om26er: or for now use slider.value = slider.value + dv
<om26er> t1mp, or the simples is to just add the objectName for the thumb ?
<om26er> *simplest
<om26er> t1mp, will this work slider.select_single('__styleInstance').select_single('thumb')  ?
<t1mp> om26er: you cannot select by id, so we normally add an objectName string
<t1mp> om26er: the flaw with adding an objectName is that if we would change the implementation not to have that object any more, then tests will break
<t1mp> so having a function in autopilot like Slider.dragThumbTo(value) would be best
 * t1mp bbl, lunch.
<mhall119> bzoltan: oSoMoN: the ubuntu-sdk isn't installable on wily at the moment because of some unmet oxide dependencies
<mhall119> liboxideqt-qmlplugin : Depends: liboxideqtcore0 (= 1.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 is to be installed Depends: liboxideqtquick0 (= 1.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 is to be installed
<aquarius> Saviq, do you understand how DB upgrades in QML LocalStorage are meant to be done? I don't think i get it.
<Saviq> aquarius, never did, but looking at the docs... you open the db as usual in the lower version, call .changeVersion(from, to, callback(tx)) on it, and in the call back you perform any sql you need on the transaction passed
<Saviq> aquarius, seems it's Web API, so http://www.w3.org/TR/2009/WD-webdatabase-20091029/#introduction has some examples
<aquarius> Saviq, yeah. What I don't think I get is... how this builds up. Like... I do openDatabaseSync(name, version), but what happens if it's not *at* the version I supply?
<aquarius> ah!
<aquarius> that's useful, thank you pal!
<Saviq> aquarius, right, it raises, so you probably need to try and catch the exception
<Saviq> aquarius, OTOH it will have to be at that version since you need to open it first, and you open a particular version
<aquarius> and then loop until I find what version it *is * at? gordon bennett.
<aquarius> Once I've worked this out I think I may need to write a blog post explaining it all :)
<Saviq> aquarius, so IIUC, you try and open at the highest version, then downgrade until the open call succeeds, and run the upgrade there
<oSoMoN> mhall119, indeed there’s no oxide 1.9.2 in wily, only in the vivid overlay PPA
<aquarius> Saviq, that makes sense
<aquarius> the documentation is utterly, utterly unclear about this :)
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, any idea why the ubuntu SDK tries to pull in a version of oxide that’s not available in wily?
<Saviq> aquarius, db.changeVersion('', 'foo'...) seems to be used to initialize the db
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, see ^^, it would be good to push oxide 1.9.2 to wily
<Saviq> aquarius, hum hum, actually, open...() will not raise, but create the database
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: No idea .. some dependency magic in the deep
<aquarius> Saviq, now I'm way confused
<Saviq> aquarius, yeah, me too
<aquarius> Saviq, this is why I was hoping that someone had done this and documented it :)
<Saviq> aquarius, but I'm starting to feel like you need to call changeVersion('', '$expected') to see if the database is fresh
<aquarius> http://www.gajdos.sk/ubuntuapps/qml-sqlite-upgradedb-change-db-version-using-changeversion/ is about the only example I can find, and it doesn't explain anything, because he opens the DB with an empty version number
<aquarius> and if that's what you're *meant* to do to make anythnig work, then I don't understand why you'd bother designing an API which takes a version number parameter at all :)
<Saviq> aquarius, and if so, initialize it, otherwise catch and go down your expected schema numbers
<mhall119> oSoMoN: bzoltan: I assume that the SDK is landing in both the overlay PPA and wily at the same time, so any of it's dependencies should be as well
<mhall119> oSoMoN: is there any reason not to get oxidd 1.9.2 into wily?
<Saviq> now I wonder how do you open a db that's in current schema... changeVersion($current, $current...)??
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no other reason than "it hasn’t happened yet"
<Saviq> aquarius, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18052225/db-changeversion-doesnt-work-as-expected
<bzoltan> mhall119: oSoMoN: i do not really land on wily... as UITK does not compile on wily due to a gcc black magic
<mhall119> bzoltan: we're a month away from release, we should probably make sure the SDK is installable and working :)
<aquarius> ah, that looks useful. And by rpadovani too! ping :)
<bzoltan> mhall119: there is UITK in wily .. but not as new as on the phone releases
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, that needs to be fixed then
<bzoltan> mhall119:  and since wily will _never_ land as an upgrade on any phone/tablet device I have hard time to beleive that it si super urgent to bring up the UITK to the level of the OTA releases on Wily
<mhall119> bzoltan: wily is going to be a supported release on the desktop, it will be supported when vivid id EOL, it needs to have the UITK and SDK
<bzoltan> mhall119: It would be super nice to see a synced UITK, but the build failure  is way beyond my knowledge
<aquarius> "Hi! I'm an Ubuntu app developer, and I'd like to be able to test my application on my desktop before running it on the phone, because it's one thousand times easier to do it that way. Can you explain why the SDK doesn't work on my desktop? I thought we were one Ubuntu now?"
<aquarius> there's a reason :)
<mhall119> ^^
<bzoltan> aquarius: we went through this zillions of time... there is no OS what provides you such developer experience. It is not a sustainable development model
<mhall119> bzoltan: no, we went through this in the opposite direction, and we agreed you didn't have to support new development from *old* releases of Ubuntu
<aquarius> I get that I, a person who wants to stick on the LTS, get "supported" by having to have a device to test on, but I didn't think that applies to everybody everywhere -- that desktop development of apps is officially declared impossible and not supported...
<mhall119> but the Ubuntu SDK *must* be installable and working in the *latest* stable release of Ubuntu
<rpadovani> aquarius, pong?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  aquarius -> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/
<aquarius> rpadovani, got a few minutes to talk about version upgrades to QML LocalStorage databases? You seem to be the expert, looking at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18052225/db-changeversion-doesnt-work-as-expected which is the best documentation anywhere on the internet ;)
<mhall119> bzoltan: I can't use a Kit if I can't even install the SDK!
<bzoltan> mhall119:  there is a fully functional and working UITK + IDE on Wily
<mhall119> bzoltan: no, there isn't, that's what I'm saying
<mhall119> apt-get install ubuntu-sdk *fails*
<popey> mhall119: in the archive or the ppa?
<mhall119> popey: archive + sdk-team PPA
<popey> erk
<popey> well that's not good
<mhall119> following instructions on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<bzoltan> mhall119: what is the failure?
<rpadovani> aquarius, sure thing, it's  a long time I don' t take a look, but feel free to ask
<mhall119> bzoltan: the dependencies issue with oxide I originaly pinged about
<bzoltan> mhall119: could you please pastebin the logs?
<aquarius> My objection is that even if the SDK is installable, that exact document says " You simply change from the LTS Desktop Kit to the 15.04 based armhf target and you have a whole different compiler toolchain and API set at your service." and should say "don't bother to install any sort of LTS Desktop Kit because you can't use our stuff to develop desktop applications at all; we do phones" :-) But mhall119's issue
<aquarius>  is way more important here!
<popey> mhall119: seems I dont have that ppa enabled, and sdk works for me (currently) on wily :S
<mhall119> bzoltan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12514263/ is the root cause
<aquarius> rpadovani, I don't think I understand how it's all meant to work. Which version number do I pass to openDatabaseSync, for example?
<mhall119> priority #1 is to get the package deps fixed so I can isntall the SDK
<mhall119> but we still need to have the latest supported UITK working in wily, it's crazy to not have the latest supported version of our own toolkit not working in the latest supported version of our own distro
<bzoltan> mhall119: I have  no idea what has caused the dependency problem. It is  not something I have changed ... actually we do not change anything there.
<rpadovani> aquarius, that's a good question. I leave "" usually, because it seems it's not used
<bzoltan> mhall119: Well.. the UITK issue is related to the toolchain upgrade
<rpadovani> aquarius, like LocalStorage.openDatabaseSync("app", "", "", 5000);
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, and that's not in your wheelhouse, fair enough, but who is working on fixing it?
<bzoltan> mhall119: but keep in mind that the Desktop environment is _NOT_ supported as runtime environment quite yet.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  somebody who made that change and broke the sdk
<mhall119> bzoltan: do you know who that is and are you tracking their work on fixing it?
<bzoltan> mhall119: I have heard about it just now
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I wonder who landed '1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1' oxide on Wily ...
<mhall119> bzoltan: nobody did, I believe that's the problem I hit
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I will check with the CI folks ...
<aquarius> rpadovani, ah, so if you want to support upgrades, you *have* to open with a blank version? got it.
<bzoltan> and back to aquarius :) my favourite developer :) so... when you are developing an android app on Win10 .. do you expect the app to be running on Windows? I guess no :) When you develop and iOS app OSX, do you expect the app to run on OSX? I think no...because runtime env and devtime env are different.
<mhall119> bzoltan: falrse comparison, android never claims to be capable of that
<bzoltan> aquarius: and actually we are quite lucky that at certain level we can use the dev environment as runtime
<mhall119> we advertise that we do
<aquarius> bzoltan, indeed I do not. Because they're running different OSes. We've been very clear that Ubuntu phone and Ubuntu desktop are not different things and it's all one Ubuntu, from IOT devices to phones to tablets to desktops to supercomputers.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  and so we should not do either .. because we are not
<rpadovani> aquarius, maybe :P
<bzoltan> aquarius: that is the target of the convergence ambitions we have. We are moving to that direction, but we are not there
<mhall119> bzoltan: that has been our strategy and goal for several cycles now
<aquarius> if that's not the case -- if Ubuntu phone and Ubuntu desktop are fundamentally different -- then the message needs changing :)
<rpadovani> aquarius, I never studied the thing, I just found a working way
<bzoltan> mhall119: and are we there yet? :)
<mhall119> bzoltan: we were in vivid
<mhall119> and in utopic before that
<aquarius> rpadovani, ok, cheers :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  precisely
<mhall119> and we should be in wily upon release
<mhall119> otherwise we're regressing
<bzoltan> mhall119:  and vivid env is not the same as wily or OTA6
<seb128> bzoltan, if you don't break forward compat then the wily version of the uitk should be able to run old code just fine
<mhall119> I understand the rationale behind using vivid+overlay for phones, rather than upgrading them to wily, but that doesn't give us a pass on supporting wily on the desktop
<Laney> do you have some PPAs enabled?
<Laney> I don't see an oxide 1.9.2 in the archive
<bzoltan> seb128:  it is perfectly compatible that way
<mhall119> Laney: it isn't in wily currently
<Laney> do you have some PPAs enabled?
<Laney> erm, sorry
<bzoltan> mhall119:  it is not about giving pass or not... the UITK does not build on wily since few weeks due to the toolchain change.
<Laney> where's the uninstallability then?
<mhall119> Laney: the ubuntu-sdk package depenency chain as some point required oxide =19.1
<mhall119> 1.9.1
<Laney> but you have a PPA which is giving 1.9.2
<Laney> how's that a problem within wily?
<mhall119> not >= 1.9 or >= 1.9.1
<mhall119> I have 1.9.2 installed from vivid before I upgraded
<Laney> not vivid
<Laney> maybe some PPA like the "stable phone overlay"?
<seb128> mhall119, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt
<mhall119> Laney: ah, that could be
<seb128> 1.9.1 is what is on the different series
<mhall119> looks like uninstalling oxide allows ubuntu-sdk to install properly, so just conflicts between the vivid overlay PPA and upgrading to wily
<bzoltan> mhall119:  apt-cache policy can tell you where your package is from and what is the competition between installation candidates
<mhall119> bzoltan: yup, got it installing now
<bzoltan> mhall119: I doubt that overlay PPA is meant or tested for/on desktop
<mhall119> bzoltan: it isn't, I installed it to get some latest something
<mhall119> bzoltan: so the failure ot install ubuntu-sdk was entirely my fault, not yours :)
<mhall119> but still, getting the UITK fixed on wily is important, so glad that things are happening on that front
<bzoltan> mhall119: I have checked ... Wily is on rev1627 and the UITK staging trunk is on 1642 ... so the diff is not significant. The  Wily release is two weeks old. So an eary September release from the upstream trunk would not be a shame for 15.10 .. but let's hope that the gcc 5.3 fix will land and Wily gets a UITK update.
 * bzoltan is not happy with the new toolchain :(
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan, does 1642 contain Ubuntu.Components 1.3?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  the 1.3 is already available in Wily
<mhall119> cool, that's the most important thing
<bzoltan> mhall119:  1.3 was released with rev1510 back in May
<mhall119> especially since the new API docs will be pulled from their wily packages
<bzoltan> mhall119:  since then we just add more APIs and fix bugs + we do convergence features
<karni> zbenjamin: I had to change -g template to -g $${UBUNTU_TRANSLATION_DOMAIN} near the intltool-update call
<karni> zbenjamin: also, I'm seeing weird thing that the msgid "Telegram" from all over the app appears twice in the pot file. the second instance is for the desktop file, msgid "Telegram" (app name)
<karni> which causes fatal error when calling intltool-update
<zbenjamin> karni: hmm
<zbenjamin> karni: weird, you see that i just use the commands to update that file
<karni> right, I'm looking for where the issue is
<lesamourai> i want to run a shell command as root with c++ , tried using system() function , got this ERROR: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<lesamourai> .
<ogra_> lesamourai, that is correct ... root is locked down and you would have to provide a UI to sudo to recieve the PIN/PW
<ogra_> and even then it would break app confinement i guess ... an app cant actually do anything outside of its installation dir
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^ right ?
<ogra_> (i guess not even via sudo)
<lesamourai> its running in unconfined mode , so is it possible?
<lesamourai> assuming password and uname are known already
<jdstrand> the confinement restricts escalating to root
<jdstrand> whether via system installed sudo or something else
<lesamourai> its running as 'unconfined'
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> if it is unconfined there is nothing that would prevent that-- that is a normal running sudo from within your app issue (which I don't have the answer to, but others here might)
<ogra_> well, you still need a UI app as askpass command to hand over the password/PIN
<lesamourai> I want to run a script as sudo from c++ , username and password to be incorporated withing the script.
<ogra_> or dynamically create a shell snippet to point the ASKPASS variable to that echos the PW/PN into sudo
<ogra_> lesamourai, see the manpage of sudo (specifically the -A option ) and read up about askpass scripts
<lesamourai> Ohk
<ogra_> you can ship a shellscript that simply echos the PW/PIN and point to it in the SUDO_ASKPASS env var ... that you need to export to sudo before calling it with -A
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/citrain see line 96/97 and the sunsequent lines
<ogra_> *subsequent
<lesamourai> Sorry I am not very pro at that, can you give a tiny example
<ogra_> i just did
 * ogra_ wonders how to be more detailed than that 
<lesamourai> I don't understand this part 'point to it in SUDO_ASKPASS en var' , yes it was detailed
<ogra_> see what the code above does
<ogra_> line 100 is a good example hos you call sudo in that case
<ogra_> (everything after "adb shell" )
<ogra_> line 96 creates a shellscript that echos the password to stdout
<ogra_> line 97 makes that script executable -...
<ogra_> line 100 uses sudo with that script to obtain the password from the script
<lesamourai> ohk
<ogra_> the "script" doesnt need to be shell ... you could as well write a mini C++ thing that prints the PW to stdout
<ogra_> "mini"
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> important is that you call sudo with -A and that the SUDO_ASKPASS var points to your script/tool/C++ program that echos the PW
<lesamourai> I see
<ogra_> also be aware that you cant really upload unconfied apps to the store ... (well, you can, but it will never be accepted)
<lesamourai> ohk
<lesamourai> thank you for helping me understand the concept :)
<ogra_> :)
<rpadovani> popey, is your branch attached to this bug ready to be merged?
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1452924
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452924 in Ubuntu Notes app "Conflict resolution wording unclear" [Medium,Triaged]
 * popey proposes
<rpadovani> ty
<lesamourai> ogra , prob stays unsolved
<lesamourai> script runs fine in terminal , but in C++ ERROR is
<lesamourai> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<rschroll> t1mp, zsombi: Do either of you feel like fielding questions on drag-and-drop with the new ListItems?  Or anyone else?
<mhall119> rschroll: can you put them in askubuntu and then post the links here? I'm sure the answers you get will be useful to a lot of developers
<popey> it doesn't help that tim and zsomb i are in inconvenient timezones for rpadovani
<popey> er rschroll
<mhall119> that too
<rschroll> Whoever I am.
<rschroll> Some of them are possible bugs -- I'm not sure about the desired behavior.
<rschroll> Is it better to post questions or bugs about them, if I can't check with the devels first?
<rschroll> mhall119 or popey ^^
<mzanetti> popey, rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/integration/+merge/271846/comments/685038
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so set up reminders to accept things from content-hub? We need to set up it also for links
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1398426
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398426 in Ubuntu Notes app "Share menu never shows anything but Messages" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> could work for me
<mzanetti> rpadovani, it can do most of the things already
<mzanetti> IIRC I implemented support for text already
<mzanetti> rpadovani, right, links is missing
<mzanetti> actually no
<mzanetti> contenthub.json says:     "destination": [
<mzanetti>         "pictures",
<mzanetti>         "links",
<mzanetti>         "text"
<mzanetti>     ]
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ah right... I remember what the issue with that bug is:
<mzanetti> rpadovani, the browser supports only "share" but not "export"
<rpadovani> oh, I see
<mzanetti> and as the notes app is not sharing anything with other people, it's only destination
<rpadovani> mzanetti, about my fix: with 'Text' type is possible to set a title?
<rpadovani> I'm thinking about exporting an email from Dekko: user expects the note to have the same name of the mail
<mzanetti> don't think... it will just append the text to a note
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> we could do that, yes
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ContentItem has a name field
<mzanetti> if dekko sets the subject to that, we could use it for the note title
<rpadovani> dinner time, sorry, talk to you later
<mzanetti> same here
<mzanetti> bbl
<mhall119> rschroll: if you can phrase it as "How do I ..." then use askubuntu, but if it's "... doesn't work as expected" file a bug
<rschroll> Ok.  I'll make my best judgement.
<rschroll> But what I expect and what others expect may not be the same things... :)
<mhall119> rschroll: that's fine, others can re-post it somewhere more appropriate if they want
<rschroll> First question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/676750/how-do-you-detect-the-end-of-a-live-drag-with-the-new-listitem
<rschroll> Second question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/676755/how-do-you-make-the-background-of-a-dragged-listitem-opaque
<cwayne> has anyone else found the delete action in a listview has a really small touch target on mx4?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, if we want to continue talking I'm available again :-)
<rschroll> First bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1498138
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498138 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "z-order weirdness when dragging ListItems" [Undecided,New]
<rschroll> Second bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1498143
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498143 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Separator missing when last ListItem dragged into middle of ListView" [Undecided,New]
<popey> cwayne: yes
<popey> cwayne: nik90 had a bug about it on the tookit
<cwayne> popey: ah great, thanks
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> is there an easy way to build multiarch clicks now?
<popey> dobey: no, i build all three arches and then smoosh them together with a script
<dobey> oh :-/
<GreatDanton> Heya, if anyone is familiar with Ubuntu sdk and Pyqt5, I need a little bit of help here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295677
<mzanetti> rpadovani, still around?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sure thing :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani, heh :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani, so, what do you think about the suggestion to use ContentItem's title property for the note title?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, seems a very good idea, less code on our side and a more strong implementation
<mzanetti> rpadovani, I feel like transmitting whole note content through an URI seems abusing it.
<mzanetti> rpadovani, also feels fragile when it comes to special chars, escaping etc
<rpadovani> agree on all
<mzanetti> rpadovani, only odd thing is that we can't share text and image in one go through contenthub (afaik, didn't ever really try)
<mzanetti> otherwise we could even include attachments
<mzanetti> but the uri-handler wouldn't give us that either
<mzanetti> rpadovani, anyhow, if you want to give it a go, the only missing thing should be to actually make use of the title
<rpadovani> well, but we can't neither via URI
<rpadovani> so we aren't missing a functionality
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, in next days I'll take a look
<mzanetti> rpadovani, this can share text: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/contenthubtest
<mzanetti> rpadovani, but you probably need to include the title property thing in the contenthub test tool too
<rpadovani> mzanetti, okay, if I'm able I'll do a patch
<mzanetti> I'm sure you are :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1485948 I think the only way to fix it I found is deleting note's cache every time user saves it - otherwise, we have to parse the note and calculate a diff - or, again, implement a way to delete from the disk the attachment and then check if the attachmetn has been deleted
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485948 in Ubuntu Notes app "NoteDelegate preview caches images even when they are removed from the note" [High,Triaged]
<rpadovani> so, since deleting the cache when a note is saved is one line change
<rpadovani> I think is the better solution atm :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani, not happy about your suggestion... but I understand this is a tricky one...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I understand, other possible approaches?
<mzanetti> rpadovani, pretty sure this can be fixed by emitting a changed signal in the right place
<mzanetti> we need to make the tagline refresh
<rpadovani> okay, I'll try to take a look on this direction - but I promise nothing
<nemo> mcphail: hey, if you're around, could I have the contents of your ppas.sh ?
<mcphail> nemo: http://termbin.com/d86l , if that helps. Won't have time to look at this further for quite a while, though
<nemo> mcphail: 'k :-/
<nemo> well... maybe I can rope Locutus into trying this
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-22
<zsombi> rschroll: shoot, neither of us is online at that time, sorry :)
<zsombi> rschroll: checking your questions
<zsombi> rschroll: the first answered
<zsombi> rschroll: second answered
<zsombi> rschroll: bug1498138 commented
<zsombi> rschroll: also confirmed bug1498143
<rschroll> zsombi: Thanks!  It's bedtime now, but I'll look at them in the morning.
<dholbach> good morning
<GreatDanton> Heya, I created Gui application with Ubuntu sdk and python, but I need a little bit of help with setting up window title right:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295677
<Herp_Derp97> HI
<Paddy_NI> I am looking to create either a scope or a webapp that points to my tower pc running transmission-daemon.
<Paddy_NI> I would very much appreciate a few pointers
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, interesting use case :)
<Paddy_NI> I just like the idea, seems very handy to me
<Paddy_NI> A generic scope for plugging into other torrent clients would be great
<Paddy_NI> but that would be more ambitious
<davidcalle> For webapps, you got the link, for scopes, you have three options : there are tutorials for C++ and Go, or the "scope creator" ( http://chrismwayne.com/?p=277 ) which deals with very specific data sources (twitter feeds, youtube channels, rss)
<Paddy_NI> davidcalle, Excellent
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/
<Paddy_NI> I have a weird bug at the moment with regards the web browser - it seems to have remembered the incorrect login information for my transmission-daemon. So far I have cleared the settings for the browser and cache with no success
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, and in a not-so-far future (couple months, I'd say), you will also have a Javascript API for creating scopes
<Paddy_NI> Nice
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, can't help with it, I haven't used the transmission web ui in a long time
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if my bq Aquarius E4.5 will still be a relevant device by then
<Paddy_NI> davidcalle, No worries :-)
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, as far as I know, the E4.5 will be supported for as long as possible
<Paddy_NI> That would be great
<Paddy_NI> I must actually check to see how well Ubuntu Touch runs on the Xperia Z2
<Gomsi> hii.. is this group active??
<Gomsi> or i am late?
<dobey> how does one cross-compile a click that uses qmake exactly?
<nemo> semi-active
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<tathhu> o7
<lesamourai> Hello , created ubuntu device emulator is framework 14.10 , how to get 15.04?
<lesamourai> *1386
<lesamourai> i386*
<ja_> Hallo, I need help with ubuntu-emulator
<ja_> appdevs
<BlackJohnny> hello everyone
<BlackJohnny> I am trying to port a gaming engine to ubuntu-touch and I have an error when running an app build with the engine (cocos2d)
<BlackJohnny> libust[18075/18077]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958)
<BlackJohnny> a little bit later the glCreateProgram fails and I think they are related
<BlackJohnny> any hint on how to fix/work around this? Thanks!
<DanChapman> BlackJohnny: the Error opening shm errors are nothing to be concerned with. see bug 1270975
<ubot5> bug 1270975 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) " Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:715)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270975
<BlackJohnny> DanChapman, ok thanks ... then I further need to investigate why gles is not functioning correctly for me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-24
<ohmy> hello everybody
<justCarakas> hello ohmy
<ohmy> (general qml question) i'd like to create a thumbnail of my current qml view (well i need a sort of screenshot of my current view something like the boxes https://dribbble.com/shots/2129157-Moovers-Visual-Sitemap)
<ohmy> what could be the best "crossplatform" approach to achieve this ?
<kivi> justCarakas, o/
<justCarakas> kivi o/
<kivi> justCarakas, what's new?
<justCarakas> kivi: not much when it comes to app development :p
<kivi> justCarakas, ah shucks.
<kivi> I'm about to release a game. Just need a paypal account
<justCarakas> kivi: main focus is on websites atm :)
<justCarakas> kivi: cool :) can't you create one ?
<kivi> justCarakas, I'm sure I can. No credit card~
<justCarakas> kivi:  you don't need one :) at least the last time I checked :)
<justCarakas> kivi: you can use paypal without a credit card
<kivi> justCarakas, yeah. I guess I could just set it up now... I just need to confirm... hmmm
<nemo> mcphail: I apologise, but I misplaced the link to the ppas.sh file, do you mind terribly giving it to me again?
<nemo> was thinking of asking our ubuntu builder to take a look
<nemo> since you said you weren't going to have much time for it, figured it might help
<nemo> mcphail: https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/hedgewars-nightly  this guy ☺
<nemo> figured maybe he might be more familiar w/ cross compiling since he does the arm desktop package
<mcphail> nemo: hi. Unfortunately I'm sitting at an airport and will be out the country for a week or so. I won't have access to my machine until then. Can you remember when I sent you the link? We should be able to get the link from the irc logs
<nemo> couple of days ago. cool. had no idea there was an irc log
<nemo> scrolled back but couldn't find it
<nemo> mcphail: is there anything special about your build env he should know, if I convince him to try this? or is it just some internal ubuntu build box?
<mcphail> nemo: https://adoptingubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/creating-an-emulated-armhf-chroot-for-development/ is my setup
<nemo> kk
<nemo> thanks
<mcphail> nemo: http://termbin.com/d86l was the link to that file, but I can't open it from here so don't know if it is dead
<nemo> works
<nemo> cool
<mcphail> nemo: :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine, hey, if we want to share a remote music stream, that's ContentType.Link, right? Not Music
<kenvandine> yeah
<mzanetti> popey, are we meeting today?
<popey> oh, it's that time.
<davmor2> victorp: music app skip is random right or was that fixed?  In the playlist version is that handled by media-hub?
<victorp> davmor2, ?
<victorp> wrong victor?
<davmor2> victorp: indeed sorry
<victorp> np
<ogra_> victorp, no, we expect you to fix music app now
<ogra_> you have been pinged ... there is no way back
<victorp> damn.. you are slave driver!
<victorp> ogra_, haha
 * ogra_ grins
<victorp> see you on monday , remember ?
<ogra_> me ?
 * victorp grins even more
<victorp> ogra_, you are not in budapest
<victorp> damn
<ogra_> nope
<victorp> I will find you!
<victorp> somewhere :)
<ogra_> nobody likes me
<victorp> ogra_, fair enough
<victorp> :P
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> victorp: on a plus because nobody likes ogra_ he's fine with you blaming him for stuff he doesn't even touch so not all bad :)
<victorp> davmor2, that is a good point!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Borim7> Hello everyone
<Borim7> I have problem with ubuntu sdk and testing my app on my phone
<Borim7> As long my app consists of one qml file everything works as it should, but when I add another qml file the app does not start on my phone
<Borim7> I only get following error message: CMake Error at app/cmake_install.cmake:56 (file):   file INSTALL cannot find   "/home/mat/uapps/wakeit/app/ModifyDialog.qml;/home/mat/uapps/wakeit/app/wakeit.qml". Call Stack (most recent call first):   cmake_install.cmake:73 (include)
<Borim7> If it helps the app in question is https://github.com/Borim7/wakeit
<Borim7> Does anyone can help please?
<tathhu> Waait for it :P
<Borim7> very funny :-/
<nik90> Borim7: Do you run cmake after adding the new file?
<borim7> yes I did, the app works on the desktop, only deploying the app on the phone fails
<lesamourai> running a click app through terminal?
<kenvandine> lesamourai, sure
<kenvandine> ubuntu-app-launch APP_ID
<kenvandine> just replace APP_ID with the app_id of the app you want to run
<lesamourai> thanks , is there a way to run it using appname instead of app_id
<lesamourai> well, found the info on application_id  "$(click_package)_$(application)_$(version)"
<lesamourai> thanks a LOT kenvandine .
<kenvandine> lesamourai, yeah, no problem
<hya_> Hello!
<hya_> I can't create device-kit after 3 times.... :(
<hya_> creating kits has been failed...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-26
<lesamourai> launching a click app from terminal and run it in background?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-27
<lesamourai> can an app be made to run as a background process or a daemon , ubuntu touch?
<lesamourai> any idea about running ubuntu touch click app without UI or as a daemon?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-26
<Kaleo> jdstrand, hi, could you approve the publication of the latest release of ubuntu-silo-installer (click package)?
<jdstrand> Kaleo: done
<Kaleo> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<JeanLuc_> Hi, I'm trying to build my vala- and gtk-application on launchpad for a ppa. However I encounter a strange error: According the buildlog a vapi-file is being created and right after that the build fails with an error that said file (exact same path) can't be found
<JeanLuc_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/286704177/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.feedreader_2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<JeanLuc_> error: /«BUILDDIR»/feedreader-2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1//«BUILDDIR»/feedreader-2.0.0~r1264+pkg25~ubuntu16.10.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/FeedReaderCommon.vapi not found
<JeanLuc_> anyone any ideas? :)
<Zer0Pings> JeanLuc_: well, ask #ubuntu
<JeanLuc_> Zer0Pings: isn't that channel for user-questions like "I can't get my printer working"?
<Zer0Pings> lol idk
<Zer0Pings> but this is a very low-traffic chan
<JeanLuc_> =/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-27
<cc> hello,is there a applications or scope about "wechat"? i mean not the web for it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-28
<daker> hi guys, i am trying to run the simple qml file using an lxc container
<daker> $ lxc-attach --clear-env -n uwily -- sudo -u ubuntu -i env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY qmlscene /home/ubuntu/test.qml
<daker> i get, qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<daker> zbenjamin any idea on how to get it running ?
<zbenjamin> daker: yeah, seems qmlscene is missing in the image.    lxc exec -- apt install qmlscene, then try again
<zbenjamin> daker: are you using lxc or lxd
<daker> lxc
<zbenjamin> daker: ah so its not a ubuntu sdk image i guess, still that error looks like qmlscene is missing in your container
<daker> i am using 14.04 and trying to run a new version of the sdk, how can i do that without upgrading ?
<daker> zbenjamin: my user is is part of the lxd group but the IDE keeps telling me : The current user can not access the LXD server which is required for the Ubuntu SDK.
<zbenjamin> daker: did you relogin after installing the IDE
<daker> zbenjamin: yes it works now
<zbenjamin> daker: how did you solve it
<daker> zbenjamin: relogin
<zbenjamin> ah nice :)
<daker> it thought i had rebooted the machine that's why i didn't think of it
<daker> zbenjamin: i got this error, can't run a simple qmake app https://imgur.com/a/RnRnz
<zbenjamin> daker: did you install the qmlscene in the image?
<zbenjamin> daker: seems the xenial image miss the qmlscene for some reason
<zbenjamin> daker: run:   usdk-target maint <containername> apt install qmlscene
<zbenjamin> replace the <containername> with how you named the container
<daker> zbenjamin: i did install the sdk image using the IDE
<zbenjamin> daker: yeah i know, we just discovered this morning that qmlscene is not installed in the xenial image and still investigating why
<daker> zbenjamin: true it's not installed
<daker> and it works :D
<zbenjamin> daker: :)
<zbenjamin> daker: btw if you want to hack for a phone you probably want a 15.04 container
<daker> zbenjamin: ok thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-29
<kalikiana> timp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/contextPropertyWindowQStringLiteral/+merge/307154
<timp> kalikiana: why did I never see that warning?
<timp> what is the warning?
<kalikiana> timp: See the description. Warnings are still flaky
<kalikiana> Have been for a long time
<kalikiana> Unless one were to use clang
<timp> yeah, I know. But I never saw a warning when testing locally (on yakkety)
<timp> ah the warning only shows with clang?
<kalikiana> timp: I just replied to that :-)
<kalikiana> No
<kalikiana> I'm saying clang is 100% consistent, gcc is random
<timp> oh... nice ;)
<timp> kalikiana: ok, happroved.
<kalikiana> I've complained about it before... and I was thinking loicm_'s work was meant to fix that, but it hasn't evidently
<kalikiana> (But I stopped using clang because I don't constantly want to fix build errors)
<kalikiana> (Thanks)
<loicm_> kalikiana: was it generating warnings on all builds or on specific Qt (or Ubuntu) version?
<kalikiana> loicm_: I've seen it with Qt 5.6 and Xenial
<kalikiana> The build actually continued
<loicm_> kalikiana: the warnings were fixed for Qt 5.5.1, not sure we were testing against 5.6 on CI yet
<kalikiana> loicm_: Even if we weren't then, it should be failing the build now...
<kalikiana> But it does not
<loicm_> kalikiana: right, but that's another issue
<loicm_> kalikiana: is it a custom compiled Qt?
<kalikiana> No, it's what comes with Xenial
<kalikiana> It's not "another issue" exactly - if it had failed the build, CI would've rejected the MR :-)
<kalikiana> Usually I rely on that
<timp> I added this contextproperty call in parallel with loicm_ adding all the QStringLiterals, that's why it was missing for this instance.
<loicm_> kalikiana: it's linked obviously but fixing the QStringLiteral issue won't fix the warnings ar not errors on Qt 5.6, so two different issues with two different fixes required
<loicm_> timp: ah ok
<loicm_> kalikiana: I'll have to check what happens here, do you still have the link to the CI errors?
<loicm_> kalikiana: to check the flags
<kalikiana> loicm_: You can see it here https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-amd64-devel/1300/consoleText - search for setContextProperty
<kalikiana> loicm_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250707/
<loicm_> kalikiana (timp, zsombi): the reason why the implicit  char*->QString conversion emitted a warning but didn't generated an error even though we have -Werror is because we also have -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations, all that is handled on purpose by the qmake warnings_are_errors option
<loicm_> they reason they explicitly add -Wno-error=deprectaed-declarations is explained here https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/63414/
<zsombi> loicm_: oh, so this means that if we take that away, we'd get rest of the string failures on Linux too...
<loicm_> zsombi: I guess so, but it depends on the compiler
<loicm_> kalikiana, zsombi: we don't have the same issue regarding -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations since we don't ship tarballs for our releases (AFAIK), but that's definitely a good reason
<kalikiana> loicm_: Hrm yeah, I can see the point. From my/ our point of view I'd say it's a little different in that specifically for CI all warnings can expected to be fixed - if that makes sense we could perhaps override it in the debian/rules specifically, so anyone using branches elsewhere won't have to deal with new warnings
<loicm_> kalikiana: that's also what I think would be the best, it could be done by removing that flag when compiled with the debian_build option (passed at qmake time in the debian rules)
<loicm_> kalikiana: but that also means that by default when developing, these warnings would go unnoticed and appear only in CI, which could be a little frustrating
<loicm_> kalikiana: I don't think that's too problematic though since we'll switch on the silent option and make these warnings much more visible
<loicm_> kalikiana: together with the colored GCC messages that are one by default now
<kalikiana> Generally speaking I'd argue that anyway you are going to run into errors that only occur on CI
<loicm_> kalikiana: yup
<loicm_> I'm adding that to my TODO then
<kalikiana> Ideally we could enable warnings in qmake based on the systems we have CI for - but I'm not sure how feasible that is
<kalikiana> loicm_: You're saying we'll have silent flags in CI? I always have them locally because I'd go mad otherwise, but I thought there's a reason we don't do it out of the box
<loicm_> kalikiana: I think silent should be on only when !debian_build
<loicm_> kalikiana: because on CI you want to see the flags
<kalikiana> Hmmkay I guess in that case it's not relevant to me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-02
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Can anyone help me - I can't run scopes locally with new SDK
<mrqtros> 'FATAL ERROR! Scopes runtime couldn't be initialized. Please check your system settings and locale data/setup. The Dash will remain empty until the underlying problem is fixed.'
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-09-29
<Codex2> do we need 3d modelling apps? (I might have one at http://meshpage.org/ -- git repo probably compiles without problems in linux boxes too - main dev platform is in windows)
